# Activation of cores in Hawaii, Tonga and Fiji (unlockability tester ver 1.6 and atomtool)



## tx12

*CUINFO v1.6
compute unit configuration reader*

DISCLAIMER
THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND.
IN NO EVENT SHALL AUTHOR, OR ANY PERSON BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS,
EXPENSE OR DAMAGE, OF ANY TYPE OR NATURE ARISING OUT OF THE USE
OF, OR INABILITY TO USE THIS SOFTWARE OR PROGRAM, INCLUDING,
BUT NOT LIMITED TO, CLAIMS, SUITS OR CAUSES OF ACTION INVOLVING
ALLEGED INFRINGEMENT OF COPYRIGHTS, PATENTS, OR TRADE SECRETS.

*This tool can be used to read information about active and disabled CU units in Hawaii, Tonga and Fiji.*
*Tool is based on public sources with some amount of guess-work. Any data interpretations are not official.*

Tested on all supported chips.

It's still interesting to get output from cuinfo tool from ANY Tonga and Fiji / Fury chips.

There are a well-known tool named Memory Info uploaded by some kind guys:
www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar
Download it and copy to some folder.

CUinfo v1.4: *outdated*
http://rghost.ru/8NFVcPHWL
mirror:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7hb6/MkyHA1HHC
42666a5a1aaebe82b6adc0911b0615cb4a7868cf cuinfo14.exe
70e35e464255d8efbf00a6e3afff013b9acef286 cuinfo.txt

CUinfo v1.5: *outdated*
http://rghost.ru/6t4gSmdJ4
mirror
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K95E/yFnvkHV9v
ec072c523ec409839ddf0ac5ec1529939e1c106b cuinfo15.exe
e79ae7c7f0296099ec7089f5752d5ebf4f532f9c cuinfo.txt

CUinfo v1.6:
http://rghost.ru/8h5YBhcwn
mirror
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5ASZ/pgP3gTqxJ

Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder. This tool uses DLLs from Memory info package for direct access to HW. Elevated privileges required because of that. This tool is not a virus and is not malicious in any kind. Tools may crash just like Memory info do if you don't have compatible graphics card, run it at limited user account and so on. Windows 8 compatibility is limited to ULPS-disabled configurations.

Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying this tool!.

If you've got the files from untrusted source, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:

959debcbc7cf32966eb390d20c8c4ab35543d84b cuinfo_ver16.zip
6ae88492b2f81f5e20afd3d9776b2479b39b6ab1 cuinfo16.exe
fb2c10418849c39bc4d38e0c3845c9be19197ecb cuinfo.txt

*Please run this tool, copy it's output to clipboard and post it here together with basic info about your card's model.*
If you're running big CF setup, all information could not fit the window, so please don't make screenshots. Just select, copy and paste text info from the tool's window.
*Data readout may not work in CF configuration with ULPS enabled*. If you're getting "DevID [0000]" on some adapter, consider all following data from this adapter to be incorrect. Turn off ULPS to read data correctly.

*Explanation of data read by cuinfo*:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466 00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 / SW locks: 0.
All CUs in this chip are already active.

*SEn* corresponds to Shader Engine n (one of 4 SE's in total).
*hw/sw* digits are raw readouts of hardware and software CU configuration.
*dotted map* like [...........] represent status of each CU in SE, from maximum number of the left to 1 on the right. Dot stands for an active core, 'x' for HW-locked and 'o' for SW-locked. You may also encounter 'X' if both locks are engaged (unlikely).
Different dot patterns may indicate real ASIC screening information (positions of faulty or disabled cores in each SE).

What's new:
v1.6:
* minor bugfix in R/W and R/O reports.
v1.5:
+ Added DevID + RevID readout;
* improved HW locks interpretation based on first Fiji PRO readouts.

*FAQ*:
1. How to understand is my card unlockable or no?
Current version of cuinfo tries to speak human language. Last strings for each adapter describe possible unlockability or inform about a fully enabled chip.

2. How do I unlock?
This tool only provides information about core configuration. Please read BIOS reflashing threads about actual unlocking techniques.

3. Is this info official or reliable?
NO. Readings are based on open source driver and are partially guessed.

4. How did you found out how to read out this information?
I'v examined core configuration process in GPL sources of latest mainline Linux kernel (4.2-rc). It's legal to explore and learn open source software. However, no GPL code from OS driver is used in this tool.

5. I need sources.
Tool's sources are now proprietary. Source code may be released as open source later.

6. What "override is possible at your own risk" means in human language?
For some reason HW locks were left in writable state so they can be overwritten with arbitrary value. However, at least some of HW locks represent real binning information about failed blocks. Activation of these failed blocks may lead to unpredictable effects.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## tx12

*atomtool
Simple ATOMBIOS table manipulation tool*

DISCLAIMER
THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND.
IN NO EVENT SHALL AUTHOR, OR ANY PERSON BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS,
EXPENSE OR DAMAGE, OF ANY TYPE OR NATURE ARISING OUT OF THE USE
OF, OR INABILITY TO USE THIS SOFTWARE OR PROGRAM, INCLUDING,
BUT NOT LIMITED TO, CLAIMS, SUITS OR CAUSES OF ACTION INVOLVING
ALLEGED INFRINGEMENT OF COPYRIGHTS, PATENTS, OR TRADE SECRETS.

*How to (try to) unlock cores on unlockable Fiji chip.*
Currently applies ONLY to Fury Air cards with Fiji PRO chips.
Fury X owners won't find here anything useful.

*WARINING. THIS IS A HIGH RISK PRACTICE. YOU'RE ACTING AT YOUR OWN RISK ONLY.*
*You can irreversibly damage your card or end up with unstable or non-booting system.*

(I'll add some theory of operation later).

How to try core unlocking:
*1. Gather all the needed tools:*

- cuinfo v1.5 or later.
You already know where to get it.

- atiflash with Fiji support.
That's a little tricky for today. I wasn't able to find DOS version, but atiflash for Windows v2.70 works pretty fine.

Go to ASUS website and grab GPU Tweak II or R9 FURY BIOS update toolkit. Install GPU Tweak II or unpack R9 FURY BIOS update toolkit to a new folder. You'll find Fiji-compatible atiflash inside any of these packages.
Both command line and GUI variants of atiflash are supplied by ASUS.
You'll need these files from GPU Tweak II or R9 FURY BIOS update: atidgllk.sys AtiFlash.exe atikia64.sys atillk64.sys ULPSCtrl.dll.
*WARNING: Don't use GUI variant, AtiWinflash.exe because it broken. AtiWinflash works incorrectly with 256KB roms! Use atiflash.exe ONLY.*

Contrary to common misconception, Windows version of atiflash is stable and good to use. AIB vendors use it to upgrage VBIOS in their live update systems, so why should you be afraid of it? Its slower that DOS version, but still stable and reliable.

NOTE: Be sure not to run any 3D applications while working with atiflash. Remember, atiflash requires elevated privileges, so use Administrator's command line.

- atomtool.py
Download it here: *outdated*
http://rghost.ru/6czV8zp2C

Integrity check (sha1sum):
a65c994bd2ebffef494d1db806fce8f215629a69 atomtool_v10.zip
a6d933fee9b6a9931ee08232d5f4cfb30dc90c33 atomtool.py
e4b81badb9d9b4bc2326944fc25331f4c945dfd7 atomtool.txt
31791244ae2ade681129ad9f748f0072ddef66f7 makeroms.bat

Here is a small update to atomtool, v1.1 *current version is here*
http://rghost.ru/68mVPFxG6

7e39c693a413c3ad6fb0398afa001d698589de69 atomtool_v11.zip
24cbaba2c654c5b68ee8f8db7d8748e487034c1e atomtool.py
e4b81badb9d9b4bc2326944fc25331f4c945dfd7 atomtool.txt
31791244ae2ade681129ad9f748f0072ddef66f7 makeroms.bat

What's new:
* activation code should be a little cleaner now, but I'm not sure about any difference in real work.

atomtool.py is a Python 2 program, so you're getting executable file and source code in one single file. Python is a brilliant programming language with cross platform runtime available for the most of operating systems.
Under Windows you probably don't have Python installed, so go to it's official website and grab a runtime package of Python 2 (or 3, but that's not tested):
https://www.python.org/downloads/windows/

*2. IMPORTANT. Make a backup of BOTH of your current BIOSes.*
DON'T rely on GPU-Z backups and techpowerup's database since BIOS read from Fiji with GPU-Z is not complete, its only 128KB out of real 256KB.
Although main part of the BIOS is present in GPU-Z dumps, some part of data is not backed up.
GPU-Z backup can be used as a last resort, but I strongly suggest use of full backups produced by atiflash.

To use command line atiflash and atomtool.py, you'll need to know how to work with Windows command line (cmd.exe). If you're not sure what it is, google it first before you try.

- backup your current BIOS:
atiflash -s 0 bios_backup_xxx.rom
here 0 is the number of the card in your system. Use other numbers if you're backing up more that one card in CF configuration.
xxx is your current BIOS switch position, right (towards power connectors) of left (towards display connectors and a face plate)
- flip BIOS switch and backup second BIOS:
atiflash -s 0 bios_backup_yyy.rom
for yyy use current BIOS position.

*3. Get a cuinfo report and examine the status and dotted map:*
For Fiji, report should be like: "8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.".
If it says "Sorry...", you're out of luck.

Code:



Code:


SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

In general, you can try to unlock some cores ONLY if you have at least one of the two rightmost columns filled with 'x'-es. On this example map, rightmost column (#1) is filled with 'x'-es only, but second (#2) is not.
If none of the two rightmost columns is filled with 'x', you're most probably out of luck and shouldn't try this unlock method. Or just try all the roms to catch some luck (not recommended).
NOTE: all x'es in the column DOES NOT guarantee you a safe and successful unlock.

*4. Generate roms from your BIOS backup.*
To simplify rom generation, windows script file, makeroms.bat is added to the atomtool package.

use it as:
makeroms.bat bios.rom
(here bios.rom is your BIOS backup file).
If Python is installed and intergated in path, you'll end up with 3 new BIOS'es:
bios_4low.rom
bios_4high.rom
bios_all.rom
('bios' here is your original file name w/o extension).

Select the rom you need:
If you have all 'x' in the first rightmost column, use bios_4low.rom
If you have all 'x' in the second column from the right, use bios_4high.rom
Any of these roms would increase shader count to 3840.

If you have all 'x' in the both columns, you can try bios_all.rom. If it fails, try both of _4low and _4high roms one by one until you're possibly get a stable GPU.

Also, if you like to live dangerously you can try bios_all.rom in any case.
_all.rom will unlock all 4096 cores, but since (the most of?) Fiji PRO chips do have failed cores, you'll probably get unstable or non-booting system.

To flash the card use:
atiflash -p 0 some_bios.rom
(here some_bios.rom is the file you want to flash).

*5. How to check stability or revert changes.*
Just use all the tools you know to test stability and performance.

If your system is not stable, simply do the following:
- flip the bios switch and reboot;
- then booted into windows, flip switch back and reflash this bad position with known good backup.

*6. How to use other features of atomtool.py.*
Please read atomtool.txt bundled in atomtool's archive. atomtool may be used to play with powerplay tables, and more.


----------



## Hazardz

Nice.


----------



## boi801

no luck for fury x... it show no info on both...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> no luck for fury x... it show no info on both...


Please copy and paste any info from the tool's text window. Or it's completely empty?


----------



## Kalistoval

Got This 

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04D9 00
Memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Zealon

This is all I get from my Fury X:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zsnps

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36 00
Memory config: 0x00000000 
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 / SW locks: 0.
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## tx12

Thank you. All zero readings may tell Fury is not supported properly.


----------



## PEJUman

here's my FURY AIR (sapphire 100379SR), looks like hardware locked.
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329 00
Memory config: 0x00000000
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> here's my FURY AIR (sapphire 100379SR), looks like hardware locked.
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329 00
> Memory config: 0x00000000
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 / SW locks: 0.
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


Thank you! This chip obviously got 1 failed CU in SE3, so it was cut down to Fury Air.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thank you. All zero readings may tell Fury is not supported properly.


UPD: fury support looks to be working, but I need to add some non-zero reading from it.


----------



## Duality92

Posting to sub to test Tonga tonight.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

OOooohhhh, I'm not at home right now, anybody with an MSI 390 able to run this???


----------



## Ansau

Here a Gigabyte r9 285.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1458:229D 00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Good info, thanks.
Tonga seem to be ok.


----------



## brucethemoose

Interesting, I wonder why there isn't a fully enabled Tonga GPU yet.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Interesting, I wonder why there isn't a fully enabled Tonga GPU yet.


R9 380X incoming maybe?


----------



## RaduZ

*Sapphire R9 285 Dual-X* (bought when it was released)

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E306 00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF200001 / 00000000 [..x.....]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Sad panda


----------



## Ansau

The full tonga exists, but only as a mobile chip, I think it's the r9 m295x. Same happens with Nvidia and the suposed 960ti. which should be the gtx 970m.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thank you! This chip obviously got 1 failed CU in SE3, so it was cut down to Fury Air.


yeah noticed that too... somewhere (anandtech) I read a reply from AMD marketing rep, that Fury Air always symmetrically disabled. what I see here suggested he was wrong.
nonetheless, I think the day of R9 290 unlockables seems to be behind us, AMD seems intent on HW locks now (looking at the 285s), guessing this is mainly die salvaging from the MAC production line.


----------



## jason387

Hi Guy's it seems like both cards are locked. Both are Sapphire R9 285's Dual X OC.
Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E306 00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF200001 / 00000000 [..x.....]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E306 00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Any more fury air's, please?


----------



## Hazardz

My Powercolor R9 290 Turbo Duo, with the newer LF R29FA PCB.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343 00
Memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## jason387

Why is the SE3 of my first card and 2nd card different?? What does it mean?


----------



## tx12

OK, don't completely believe cuinfo 1.4 for Fury series.
Seems recently tested Airs are indeed unlockable. Yes, looks like even ones with failed CU's can be unlocked, at least partially.
Its possible to unlock some of the good CUs, but card may refuse to work properly if bad units are enabled too.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Why is the SE3 of my first card and 2nd card different?? What does it mean?


Basically, that means nothing useful.
Your 1st card got a failed unit in SE3, so it was disabled. Units #0 in all other CU's were disabled too to maintain symmetry.
Your 2nd card possibly got a fully working chip, but units #0 were disabled in all SE's to sell it as Tonga PRO.


----------



## Tobiman

Here's what I got for my powercolor pcs+ 290

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00 00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 / SW locks: 0.
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

*CUINFO was updated to version 1.5*
That's an important update of data interpretation for Fiji.


----------



## Crisium

Sapphire Tri X Fury Air. Factory OC version.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Dupl3xxx

Sapphire Fury X:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## Scougar

I am being completely dumb. Where am I meant to copy this? (D'oh, realized I had to download the MemoryInfo app first, then the second one.)

Gigabyte R9 380 4GB G1

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1458:22BB
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF400001 / 00000000 [.x......]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

So, does this: SE2 hw/sw: FF400001 / 00000000 [.x......] indicate that there is a bad section, what does it all mean?


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> I am being completely dumb. Where am I meant to copy this?


This exe needs to be in the same folder as the 2 dll files found in the memory info program.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> So, does this: SE2 hw/sw: FF400001 / 00000000 [.x......] indicate that there is a bad section, what does it all mean?


Yep, at least I think so. It doesn't mean anything bad, your chip is pretty normal.


----------



## Scougar

Bah, bring back the days of unlocking units with rivatuner! Lol.


----------



## Mr Evil

Sapphire Fury Tri-X

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Scougar

Override possible... very nice. Good luck with that, you might be able to get some free performance


----------



## WinterQuinn

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X OC

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## rv8000

I suspect my fury air will show similar results, but nonetheless i will run the program when im home. Who could pass up unlocking some extra CU's even if it is only 4







. Nice work op!


----------



## Scorpion49

Sapphire Fury Tri-X:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 04080000 / 00000000 [.....x......x...]
SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Ehsteve

2xCF Gigabyte Fury X:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## rv8000

Sapphire Fury Tri-X

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## fjordiales

R9 Fury Strix.

Adapters detected: 2

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00210000 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Scougar

So has anyone actually unlocked their fury?


----------



## Zealon

I still get this result with my Sapphire Fury X:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## tx12

For unlocking please read this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool#post_24235287


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I still get this result with my Sapphire Fury X:


Yep, that's correct report from Fury X.


----------



## tx12

*CUINFO was updated to version 1.6*
Just a minor bugfix with R/W and R/O reports.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> *CUINFO was updated to version 1.6*
> Just a minor bugfix with R/W and R/O reports.


The newest version of ATIFlash for windows that I can find is 2.6.7, where can we find a download for v2.70?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The newest version of ATIFlash for windows that I can find is 2.6.7, where can we find a download for v2.70?


On ASUS website inside Fury BIOS update or GPU Tweak II.
Please read the post carefully, that's all covered there...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> On ASUS website inside Fury BIOS update or GPU Tweak II.
> Please read the post carefully, that's all covered there...


Your post doesn't explicitly state that it is included with the other programs, or more so that you list getting ATIflash before downloading GPU Tweak or the R9 Fury Bios Updator. Thank you for clearing that up though.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Sapphire Fury Tri-X
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


If you'd like to try unlock this card, *_4low.rom is your clear choice.
You have good chances to get some performance for free since one failed core is clearly seen in SE1. If there are no other failed cores, _4low.rom will do the job.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> If you'd like to try unlock this card, *_4low.rom is your clear choice.
> You have good chances to get some performance for free since one failed core is clearly seen in SE1. If there are no other failed cores, _4low.rom will do the job.


Will report back in a bit, just finished saving bioses, modding time. And thanks for the reassurance on using _4low.rom, the one I was going to check initially.


----------



## rv8000

Apologies in advance for the double post....

It seems my activation was successful.



3dmark GPU score went from 15425 to 15799, which is outside the normal margin of error for 3dmark (normally about +/- 100 points)

Stock bios

Unlocked bios


----------



## Scorpion49

Any recommendation on trying to do mine? Should I bother? My failed blocks seem to be all over the place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Sapphire Fury Tri-X:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 04080000 / 00000000 [.....x......x...]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thank you! This chip obviously got 1 failed CU in SE3, so it was cut down to Fury Air.


Followed your instructions, thanks BTW.
Used *4low.rom based on my cu info layout posted here earlier.

My 3Dmark firestrike went from 3604 to 3688 @ 1000Mhz. No graphic corruption that I can see.

Considering fury X @ 1050Mhz does 4000, and the score seems to linearly scale with clockspeed, I estimated 3700ish for 60/64 unlocked Fury.So my score makes sense.

However GPU-z failed to show any shader increase, I tested both 4low and all. Both still says 3584 under GPU-z. I wonder what went wrong here...

Surprisingly, 'all' actually boots, it shows corruptions under 3Dmark firestrike ultra immediately.
But never crashed, albeit I didn't let it run afer seeing corruption on the 1st test.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Apologies in advance for the double post....
> 
> It seems my activation was successful.
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark GPU score went from 15425 to 15799, which is outside the normal margin of error for 3dmark (normally about +/- 100 points)
> 
> Stock bios
> 
> Unlocked bios


Did you had to do something special to get GPU-z to show 3840? I rebooted and reran GPU-z, it shows 3584 with both 'all' and '4low' bioses. My firestrike ultra score improved from 3604 tp 3688 with the '4low' bioses.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> Did you had to do something special to get GPU-z to show 3840? I rebooted and reran GPU-z, it shows 3584 with both 'all' and '4low' bioses. My firestrike ultra score improved from 3604 tp 3688 with the '4low' bioses.


I followed the instructions from the post the op left, modded the bios, used 4low versions for both my bios, then restarted and tested/ran GPU-Z. Nothing special or different which is odd you'd have that issue.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I guess I'm not doing mine, ATIflash doesn't work under Windows 10, it can't detect an AMD graphics card.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I guess I'm not doing mine, ATIflash doesn't work under Windows 10, it can't detect an AMD graphics card.


Atiflash should be done in DOS i think.

Atiwinflash works in W10.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I guess I'm not doing mine, ATIflash doesn't work under Windows 10, it can't detect an AMD graphics card.


I used whatever version of ATIflash was included in the GPU Tweak 2 installation, and also under windows 10 and I had no issues.


----------



## Scorpion49

Thats amazing for you guys, but it doesn't work for me. If I use the GUI it says no AMD adapter found, the command line version just exits out instantly as soon as I input a command.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats amazing for you guys, but it doesn't work for me. If I use the GUI it says no AMD adapter found, the command line version just exits out instantly as soon as I input a command.


Download GPU Tweak 2 from the ASUS R9 Fury Strix download page, then go into the file install location and run the ATIWinflash exe inside the folder as admin, should work.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Download GPU Tweak 2 from the ASUS R9 Fury Strix download page, then go into the file install location and run the ATIWinflash exe inside the folder as admin, should work.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Makes no sense, I'm in the same exact directory and using the same exe/version on w10. That aside from the infotool report it'd look like trying any core enabling would likely result in instability/non-functioning card


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Makes no sense, I'm in the same exact directory and using the same exe/version on w10. That aside from the infotool report it'd look like trying any core enabling would likely result in instability/non-functioning card


Well, thats my luck. If it wasn't bad, there would be none at all. Everyone is happy with their Fury, I get the crappiest overclocking coil-whining thermal paste piled on piece of crap that Sapphire managed to turn out all year. And now I can't even try to kill it with a bad flash. Go figure.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, thats my luck. If it wasn't bad, there would be none at all. Everyone is happy with their Fury, I get the crappiest overclocking coil-whining thermal paste piled on piece of crap that Sapphire managed to turn out all year. And now I can't even try to kill it with a bad flash. Go figure.


Oh dont feel too bad, my fury started whining on me as well as soon as I ran the FF Heavensword bench, lordy lordy it's loud!

But I'll still give this a try since it appeared to only be on bad CU that I had.

And I can't try this either it appears as I don't have an AMD discreet video card either









Oh well, would have been interesting.

Edit: Scratch that, AtiWinflash detects now after getting right one, yay I'll try a bios swap later now.


----------



## PEJUman

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I followed the instructions from the post the op left, modded the bios, used 4low versions for both my bios, then restarted and tested/ran GPU-Z. Nothing special or different which is odd you'd have that issue.


Fixed my issue, turns out I had to restart the GPU detection. it's odd that windows didn't do it upon reboot and 3Dmark still works.
I used the CRU's utility restart64 to force the driver to re-detect the GPU, and now it shows correctly as 3840 unified shaders.


----------



## rx7racer

After a little bit of work and digging to verify where I was messing up, here is a start. Of course I left my oc in place as you can see as well. But numbers id see a slight boost as well for results.



Do want to give a shout out and thank OP, good info in here


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> After a little bit of work and digging to verify where I was messing up, here is a start. Of course I left my oc in place as you can see as well. But numbers id see a slight boost as well for results.
> 
> Do want to give a shout out and thank OP, good info in here


So do you want to share where we went wrong or keep all the good info to yourself?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So do you want to share where we went wrong or keep all the good info to yourself?


I'll share for sure good sir, you did the same as me, we have to get GPU Tweak II from https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9FURYDC34GGAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

Its ATiWinFlash will work. From there you just make the alternate roms from the original one using his batch file.


----------



## Scorpion49

Alright, looks like mine is not suitable for unlock. I get artifacts with _all and either 57 or 59 CU with _high and _low.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Sapphire Fury Tri-X:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 04080000 / 00000000 [.....x......x...]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Yeah, yours are pretty random on all accounts. I am going to try high and see what mine does, I may even try dropping clocks depending on what happens.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Yeah, yours are pretty random on all accounts. I am going to try high and see what mine does, I may even try dropping clocks depending on what happens.


Well, I think I'll leave it as-is. I'm guessing the two in the middle are the bad ones that caused this to be a Fiji Pro bin, so _low gives me the three from the last row which means 3 out of 4 SE have only 1 disabled CU. My performance in firestrike goes up by ~3% vs the stock bios switch so its something for free.


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone done a hard shutdown after modding the bios, my pc keeps hanging on boot, something about PCH initialization errors with the card powered up.

I had no issue restarting several times, kind of confused as to why there would be an issue now.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone done a hard shutdown after modding the bios, my pc keeps hanging on boot, something about PCH initialization errors with the card powered up.
> 
> I had no issue restarting several times, kind of confused as to why there would be an issue now.


That's strange. In the case of any confusion, power off, flip bios switch and try to boot.
If the problem persists it may not be related to bios mod.
Always keep that second switch position with the default safe bios.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> That's strange. In the case of any confusion, power off, flip bios switch and try to boot.
> If the problem persists it may not be related to bios mod.
> Always keep that second switch position with the default safe bios.


Are gpu drivers initiallized during bios boot?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Are gpu drivers initiallized during bios boot?


Kind of. Small driver initializes the card to be able to show boot up picture. If your system went unstable effects may wary with legacy and uefi boots.
However, it shouldn't give you PCH errors, but who knows. Flip to the safe bios to check that's went wrong.
Giving a system a hard reboot or power cycle after bios update is always the good idea.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> However GPU-z failed to show any shader increase, I tested both 4low and all. Both still says 3584 under GPU-z. I wonder what went wrong here...


Be sure to hard reset or power cycle after bios update.
Run cuinfo to see what's happened.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Kind of. Small driver initializes the card to be able to show boot up picture. If your system went unstable effects may wary with legacy and uefi boots.
> However, it shouldn't give you PCH errors, but who knows. Flip to the safe bios to check that's went wrong.
> Giving a system a hard reboot or power cycle after bios update is always the good idea.


Seems like the card may have bit the dust. After reflashing the stock bios, I'm still getting the PCH initialization error code for either bios. I couldn't even boot with integrated I had to grab my 7970 to flash the Fury. I'll have to check the card in another PC as soon as one is freed up around the house. I'm still fairly confused as to how something would go wrong after multiple restarts and having no issue, as even on a restart motherboard seems to go through the same boot cycle according to the post code sequence.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Seems like the card may have bit the dust. After reflashing the stock bios, I'm still getting the PCH initialization error code for either bios.


Hmm, that sounds pretty alarming. I'm not sure if its possible to ruin the card with unlock, but I can't remember any incidents with R290's.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone done a hard shutdown after modding the bios, my pc keeps hanging on boot, something about PCH initialization errors with the card powered up.
> 
> I had no issue restarting several times, kind of confused as to why there would be an issue now.


No but I guess I need to try to make sure it's ok. Have you switched to the second bios if you have that option, it being a known good one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Hmm, that sounds pretty alarming. I'm not sure if its possible to ruin the card with unlock, but I can't remember any incidents with R290's.


Not sure if it's from that or not, I did a shut down and it hung at boot up. Switched to safe bios and got same thing but I didn't quit switching between bios's and just kept trying, probably 5th retry and it booted on modded bios.

So be aware all and take caution.


----------



## Scorpion49

I did a couple cold starts and mine works every time.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I did a couple cold starts and mine works every time.


Well mine is dead, did a couple more shut downs and thought all was ok so I tried one more bios flash.

Hasn't came back, oh well, who knows why then.


----------



## tx12

So, everyone's Fury's are dying after update?
I think I need to try multiple restarts now.


----------



## rx7racer

Don't have a full picture yet, can't speculate too much. Seems it may just be a coincidence as some it may push too far.


----------



## tx12

Just tried like 10 reboots and 6 cold starts from poweroff - without a single failure.

If you experience boot problems, please try to do the following:
- leave bios switch in non-booting position;
- boot with another card and use Fury as a second one. Usually you can't use IGP for this, so you'll need to get some old card to boot with.

After boot, run cmd.exe as administrator, cd to your atiflash directory and try this (using command line version of atiflash):

- inspect cards with atiflash -i and find number N of your Fury card (it could be 0 if your boot card is not supported by atiflash, or 1 otherwise)
- dump your non-booting bios with atiflash -s N badbios.rom (N is your card's number)
- reflash your card with known good bios by atiflash -p N good_bios_backup.rom
- IMPORTANT: make sure atiflash finishes without errors! Look for "Reboot your system to complete VBIOS update" string at the end of output.
- don't reboot yet, but run separate verification by: atiflash -v N good_bios_backup.rom. Verify must complete w/o errors.
- pack together your original bios backups, patched bios and just backed up rom and upload somewhere.

If anything with atiflash goes wrong, copy its output from command line window and post here.


----------



## kyuubi641

Here is cuinfo for this card http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5462#ov the Tonga based 380 4GB from Gigabyte.
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1458:22BB
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Just wondering if one cannot do something similar to unlock the rest of the CU's of the Tonga chip that I am seeing being done to the Fury air? Sorry if it has already been answered.


----------



## kizwan

Sapphire 290

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8080005 / 00000000 [.......x...]
SE4 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Here is a small update to atomtool, v1.1
http://rghost.ru/68mVPFxG6

Activation code should be little cleaner now, but I'm not sure about any difference in real work.
This could possibly improve boot up stability with modified rom.


----------



## tx12

I'd advice people to refrain from unlocks now, at least until we'll deal with this bootup issue or prove that all unlocked Furys are dying in flames.
At least, my card still works well


----------



## PEJUman

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Seems like the card may have bit the dust. After reflashing the stock bios, I'm still getting the PCH initialization error code for either bios. I couldn't even boot with integrated I had to grab my 7970 to flash the Fury. I'll have to check the card in another PC as soon as one is freed up around the house. I'm still fairly confused as to how something would go wrong after multiple restarts and having no issue, as even on a restart motherboard seems to go through the same boot cycle according to the post code sequence.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Well mine is dead, did a couple more shut downs and thought all was ok so I tried one more bios flash.
> 
> Hasn't came back, oh well, who knows why then.


So far mine still works using tx12 method from yesterday, both cold boot and hot restarts. Can you guys confirm that you're using 256KB sized bios, extracted via atiflash?
I killed my first card using the wrong bios (128KB from GPU-z). The FURY X 128KB bioses don't really unlock but restarts fine. once I shut down, however, it failed the subsequent cold boot.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> \
> 
> So far mine still works using tx12 method from yesterday, both cold boot and hot restarts. Can you guys confirm that you're using 256KB sized bios, extracted via atiflash?
> I killed my first card using the wrong bios (128KB from GPU-z). The FURY X 128KB bioses don't really unlock but restarts fine. once I shut down, however, it failed the subsequent cold boot.


Any bios I try flashes successfully with atiflash through admin CMD but I get an error when I verify the bios CMD. I think the issue may be due to saving the default bios (as well as using them to mod in the atomtool) from ATIWflash, or W10 caused some issue and lead to corruption of the bios dump.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> After a little bit of work and digging to verify where I was messing up, here is a start. Of course I left my oc in place as you can see as well. But numbers id see a slight boost as well for results.
> 
> 
> 
> Do want to give a shout out and thank OP, good info in here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Any bios I try flashes successfully with atiflash through admin CMD but I get an error when I verify the bios CMD. I think the issue may be due to saving the default bios (as well as using them to mod in the atomtool) from ATIWflash, or W10 caused some issue and lead to corruption of the bios dump.


just a thought, rx7 seems to OC'd his memory. rv8000, did you overclock yours as well? I was not brave enough to OC my memory and left it stock for now.


----------



## tx12

rv8000, are you booting in legacy or UEFI mode?


----------



## Scorpion49

Mine still boots this morning no problem, UEFI mode here.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> rv8000, are you booting in legacy or UEFI mode?


UEFI mode

Card seems to be running fine on the non-oc default bios I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> just a thought, rx7 seems to OC'd his memory. rv8000, did you overclock yours as well? I was not brave enough to OC my memory and left it stock for now.


No I was running at stock.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Just tried like 10 reboots and 6 cold starts from poweroff - without a single failure.
> 
> If you experience boot problems, please try to do the following:
> - leave bios switch in non-booting position;
> - boot with another card and use Fury as a second one. Usually you can't use IGP for this, so you'll need to get some old card to boot with.
> 
> After boot, run cmd.exe as administrator, cd to your atiflash directory and try this (using command line version of atiflash):
> 
> - inspect cards with atiflash -i and find number N of your Fury card (it could be 0 if your boot card is not supported by atiflash, or 1 otherwise)
> - dump your non-booting bios with atiflash -s N badbios.rom (N is your card's number)
> - reflash your card with known good bios by atiflash -p N good_bios_backup.rom
> - IMPORTANT: make sure atiflash finishes without errors! Look for "Reboot your system to complete VBIOS update" string at the end of output.
> - don't reboot yet, but run separate verification by: atiflash -v N good_bios_backup.rom. Verify must complete w/o errors.
> - pack together your original bios backups, patched bios and just backed up rom and upload somewhere.
> 
> If anything with atiflash goes wrong, copy its output from command line window and post here.


tx12, I ran the verification command and got failures at x21 with both stock and modified bios. oddly the -p just said it is verified.
I then flashed the _4low again and cold booted instead of restart. my Fury seems to still boot ok.
In fact, I just completely shut down and rebooted prior to typing this message.


*NOTICE THAT EVEN REFLASHING THE STOCK BIOS STILL FAILED WITH x21 ERROR* Is there a checksum in the bios?
Is there more detailed manual on the atomtool I can look at? I am very interested and would be willing to look deeper into this if I can get some more info on the atomtool.

Some details on my setup:
1. the bios switch towards the back (power) of the card is left stock.
2. I extracted both stock bioses, but never used the POWER position for any of the flashing exercises (this is my safe BIOS).
3. R9_FURY_BRACKET.rom is the foward bios switch, towards the bracket.
4. Successfully cold booted (from complete shutdown) with '_4low' bioses created with atomtool 1.0 and 1.1.
5. the last command 'atiflash -v 0 R9_FURY_POWER.rom' was sucessful verification of the extracted stock bios for the back/POWER switch position.

Is there a magic number of cold boots before any of you failed your card?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> UEFI mode


Although it looks like bios dump problem, if you'll stumble upon non-booting card for the next time, try switching to legacy mode.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> *NOTICE THAT EVEN REFLASHING THE STOCK BIOS STILL FAILED WITH x21 ERROR* Is there a checksum in the bios?
> Is there a magic number of cold boots before any of you failed your card?


I don't think you should be worrying now. As for verification failures, atiflash changes something in bios and recalculates CS. Dunno why and what, maybe some timestamping.
That's why even if you flash your R9_FURY_BRACKET.rom back, it fails verification.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Although it looks like bios dump problem, if you'll stumble upon non-booting card for the next time, try switching to legacy mode.


It's a bio dump issue so word of warning to everyone attempting this only use ATIflash from the GPU Tweak Pack, *DO NOT USE ATIWINFLASH* that is also provided in the GPU Tweak Pack.

Modded the no oc bios and tried a few hard resets 0 issues using the new bios!


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Modded the no oc bios and tried a few hard resets 0 issues using the new bios!


Good thing the problem resolved now.

I still suspect the root of the problem to be in atiflash's silent modification made to flashed bios. UEFI GOP driver may fail because of that.
*We need to get DOS atiflash to see how it will flash / verify roms.*


----------



## tx12

If you have good user support in your area, you can try asking your vendor for DOS version of atiflash.


----------



## tx12

*WARNING: Don't use GUI variant, AtiWinflash.exe because it broken. AtiWinflash incorrectly handles 256KB PROM! Use atiflash.exe ONLY.*

I've flashed Fury with AtiWinflash.exe and my rom got broken with high 128KB (0x20000-0x3FFFF) zone erased but not reprogrammed. Stay away of AtiWinflash.exe!

I hope the bootup problem is now resolved and its safe to run unlocks.


----------



## rv8000

Just reporting back after restoring the bios and modding them with the tool again, 0 issues using atiflash from command line. Everything is working off multiple cold boots now, no post hangs/funky post codes. The extra 4CU's unlocked are functioning perfectly in benchmarks/games (tested with GW2, TW3, 3Dmark, and Valley).

Just remember as the op stated DO NOT USE ATIWinflash!

And again big hats off to him for his patience and hard work for helping everyone out with unlocking cards!


----------



## rx7racer

Might I ask how you got in Win 10 with it not black screening while running 2 gfx cards?

I have used my 4890 and my 6950, both I can't actually get in Win 10 to use cmdpromt.

The crappy thing is atiflash doesn't work in dos by use of a bootable usb drive nor does it have ability in cmdprompt for win 10 advanced settings during startup repair.

Spent last 2 hours trying to figure out a solution to a 2 min job lol.

I have video for boot up and win 10 loading but as soon as win 10 is loaded it just goes black. For clarification I removed the fury and ran just 4890 or 6950 and win 10 loads and displays fine, but of course I can't flash the fury bios because it's not in. Bit lost to be honest.

So I'm trying a fresh install of windows on a spare SSD I have and will see if I install it in a weird config ig it will let me get video.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Might I ask how you got in Win 10 with it not black screening while running 2 gfx cards?
> 
> I have used my 4890 and my 6950, both I can't actually get in Win 10 to use cmdpromt.
> 
> The crappy thing is atiflash doesn't work in dos by use of a bootable usb drive nor does it have ability in cmdprompt for win 10 advanced settings during startup repair.
> 
> Spent last 2 hours trying to figure out a solution to a 2 min job lol.
> 
> I have video for boot up and win 10 loading but as soon as win 10 is loaded it just goes black. For clarification I removed the fury and ran just 4890 or 6950 and win 10 loads and displays fine, but of course I can't flash the fury bios because it's not in. Bit lost to be honest.
> 
> So I'm trying a fresh install of windows on a spare SSD I have and will see if I install it in a weird config ig it will let me get video.


You have to make sure no AMD drivers are installed, otherwise it will still not boot regardless of having a different dedicated card.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You have to make sure no AMD drivers are installed, otherwise it will still not boot regardless of having a different dedicated card.


gotcha, in windows now. tried restoring my first testfiji bios I saved to no avail. I never did touch the second bios on card so just used atiflash to pull it and flashed to the first bios, should see what it gets me in just a second.

EDIT: Well looks like I must have cooked mine somewhere along the way. Don't seem to be pulling it out of it's current state.


----------



## LongRod

Well.... it was worth seeing if my 390 could be unlocked.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> gotcha, in windows now. tried restoring my first testfiji bios I saved to no avail. I never did touch the second bios on card so just used atiflash to pull it and flashed to the first bios, should see what it gets me in just a second.
> 
> EDIT: Well looks like I must have cooked mine somewhere along the way. Don't seem to be pulling it out of it's current state.


That's why I thought as well, I got it working eventually. YGPM btw


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's why I thought as well, I got it working eventually. YGPM btw


Thank you good sir, all is well so far now.

Back up and running, will try a proper unlock bios now and see how it goes.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Thank you good sir, all is well so far now.
> 
> Back up and running, will try a proper unlock bios now and see how it goes.


Fantastic


----------



## rx7racer

Fantastic indeed









Got the 4 CU's enabled and did a couple cold boots with no issues at all. Couldn't have done it without those different bios's, thanks again on that


----------



## alucardnl

this is my r9 fury trixx

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

what rom should i use or should i leave it alone.


----------



## PEJUman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardnl*
> 
> this is my r9 fury trixx
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> what rom should i use or should i leave it alone.


Make sure you read the instructions carefully, you'll want to try the 4low.


----------



## tx12

My personal thought why Fury is allowed to unlock hardware locks: that may be possible because Fiji lacks professional features like increased FP64 rate.
While Hawaii and Tonga are all locked to prevent their FP64 rate / ECC / anything else to be pushed close to their pro-rivals, with a pure gaming card there is nothing important to keep surely blocked.


----------



## TheoLas

Did you unlock them? How are they performing now?


----------



## sothur

Sapphire Radeon Fury Tri-X OC

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Should I go with "all"?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sothur*
> 
> Should I go with "all"?


Omg! Yes, give it a try. You have a chance. If _all fails, try both _4low and _4high until it works.
Please report on your results.


----------



## sothur

I have flashed the normal 300W/75C BIOS.

_all: No problems at boot, Unigine Heaven shows heavy artifacts, Dragon Age: Inquisition benchmark shows no artifacts, but average FPS is below 5.
_low: Same as _all.
_high: Working without any issue.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sothur*
> 
> I have flashed the normal 300W/75C BIOS.
> 
> _all: No problems at boot, Unigine Heaven shows heavy artifacts, Dragon Age: Inquisition benchmark shows no artifacts, but average FPS is below 5.
> _low: Same as _all.
> _high: Working without any issue.


Grats, it was worth a shot for an _all try. Still nice to get a smidget of some extra CU's unlocked.


----------



## kingwaffle

Mine is all over the place. Tri-X Fury (OC version)

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 02400000 / 00000000 [......x..x......]
SE3 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............]
SE4 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Loeschzwerg

Hi everyone,

I'm from Germany and registered here just to give you a short Feedback on my Fury unlock









default.jpg 158k .jpg file


4low.jpg 159k .jpg file


all.jpg 156k .jpg file


As you can see CUInfo says that probably one unit is damaged. Luckily enough I was able to unlock all CUs and I'm not having any freezes or artifacts









BUT: I'm not having much of a performance increase... From 56 to 60CUs it was around 3% and from 60 to 64 only 1%. I used Unigine Valley for testing.


----------



## emperorr

SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]

I have everything ready to try on my Strix, but I can't find the Bios switch on the card. Computers in a not easy to reach place, anyone know where it is or have a pic?

Edit: Ok so I guess the Strix has no dual bios? There are still ways of flashing the card back to normal if it fails to boot right? Like start with iGPU and flash it that way? Or start with two cards and no AMD drivers installed?


----------



## Loeschzwerg

Sadly the Strix doesn't have a dual bios, but like you mentioned, you can re-flash the card by booting with a different VGA adapter as "master".

Good luck


----------



## emperorr

Both done on win10, old bench I believe is 15.7, new bench is 15.7.1, had to lower overclocks a tiny bit, here are my FS Ultra scores with 4/8 shaders unlocked.



Pretty happy with this for the moment, may eventually try _all but don't feel like risking bootloop yet on my single bios card.


----------



## Romeru

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8040005 / 00000000 [........x..]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I don't like this







.


----------



## Schussnik

Hello Gentlemen,

Here's the outcome of my R9 Fury Tri-X OC:
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


What would you recommend me to try?

Thanks


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schussnik*
> 
> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Here's the outcome of my R9 Fury Tri-X OC:
> What would you recommend me to try?
> 
> Thanks


Try the 4low bios.


----------



## perunosx

hello

So only Fiji can be unlocked, right?

was hoping to see how full tonga chip performs.


----------



## Schussnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Try the 4low bios.


Ok thanks, will try that.


----------



## Scougar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> hello
> 
> So only Fiji can be unlocked, right?
> 
> was hoping to see how full tonga chip performs.


Would loved that to be the case, Judd want to know what is meant by a hardware lock.


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> Would loved that to be the case, Judd want to know what is meant by a hardware lock.


For that it might be needed to resolder tonga chip from retina imac.


----------



## Schussnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schussnik*
> 
> Ok thanks, will try that.


Done, here is what I get now:
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 08000000 / 00000000 [....x...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


GPU-Z now also reports 3840 shaders. Will go run some benchmarks/games and see if stable.


----------



## Scougar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> For that it might be needed to resolder tonga chip from retina imac.


A little financially excessive but probably possible. I would still like to know exactly what is done on the chip, board or bios to make the hardware lock. I think AMD should have on the sly released them like 290s with possible unlock, it would have made them a hot purchase card and most likely beating the 280x consistently.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> I would still like to know exactly what is fine on the chip, board or bios to make the hardware lock.


I'm not sure if it worth to rely on any future possibility to remove hardware locks in Hawaii or Tonga.

Hardware lock is inside the chip itself. Cards reported with R/O hardware locks (with cuinfo v1.6 or later) also feature lockdown preventing hardware locks from being overridden.

Earlier The Stilt reported on xtremesystems how he found a way to overcome the lockdown on Hawaii. Even it it's true, that looks to be too sensitive information to be released in public. And I doubt it would be possible to replicate that without his internal knowledge.


----------



## perunosx

btw, a little offtopic, tx12, do you think it possible to alter revision id with bios edit ?


----------



## uss

hi

r9 290 amd

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F9000005 / 00000000 [..x........]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> btw, a little offtopic, tx12, do you think it possible to alter revision id with bios edit ?


At least if you ask about r290->r390 revision shift - no, it's not possible to achieve with bios. Bios can't change PCI revision ID code.


----------



## PelvisPresley

Radeon Sapphire Tri-X r9 290

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## mRYellow

This is great news. Hopefully my Fury will arrive tomorrow.
Will post my reading and ask advice. I have a few questions but will only ask once i've read the OP thoroughly.


----------



## iCEadDer

My two R9 390 on Crossfire

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Too bad I can not turn two 390X


----------



## 12me91

Never done an unlock before and I'm not sure where to start? I got :

Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W). 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

If I understand this right some of them are ded but some can be unlocked? Obviously not the full 4096 but it looks like just the se3 is bad so can I try to unlock 6 out of 8?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12me91*
> 
> Never done an unlock before and I'm not sure where to start? I got :
> 
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W). 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> If I understand this right some of them are ded but some can be unlocked? Obviously not the full 4096 but it looks like just the se3 is bad so can I try to unlock 6 out of 8?


You can only unlock CU's in 4 chunk blocks to actually get a performance gain. As the op stated there has to be symmetry between the different parts in the architecture to function properly (i.e. rops to shaders to aces etc...).

It's likely you can unlock an extra 4 CU's to get 3840 shaders total and the extra TMU along with those CU. Trying the "_4low" bios is your first and best bet.


----------



## Schussnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schussnik*
> 
> Done, here is what I get now:
> GPU-Z now also reports 3840 shaders. Will go run some benchmarks/games and see if stable.


After running a few benchmarks and a few hours of gaming I can confirm that the "4 low" option did the trick for me, all is well


----------



## 12me91

Thanks! The low one worked. Kinda disappointed I couldn't get a full furyx for the price of a fury but hey I still got more than a fury for the price of a fury. Can't be upset about that, and it handly beats a 980 now.


----------



## 12me91

Hmm well if you got all of them working and had one line that didn't have the double x maybe I'll be able too as well.


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine, says the second card is unlockable but both GPU are non-reference. I've tried unlocking them in the past but no 290x BIOS would work... I always get a blank screen

Both GPU: R9-290A-EDFD
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 2
> 
> *Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295*
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> *Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295*
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.


The only BIOS that worked with my XFX non-reference was HIS r9 290 IceQ X2. No other r9 290 works with my XFX... so the question is what 290x BIOS can I flash to unlock my card AND not get a blank screen in the process?


----------



## gopackersjt

This is with a reference R9 290X and a reference R9 290.

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## jeffery30162

Am I able to Unlock anything here?

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Here is mine, says the second card is unlockable but both GPU are non-reference. I've tried unlocking them in the past but no 290x BIOS would work... I always get a blank screen


You can follow Fury unlocking route. Just backup your own bios and process it as described in the second post of this thread. Since your locks are in software, any generated bios (all,4low,4high) will do the same job. It's not tested on Hawaii yet but may worth trying.


----------



## Tradition

now im very confused apparently the software say they cores are locked but if i go to mantle on aida they are enable and if i play thief on Mantle i get the same fps as a r9 280x


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> 
> 
> now im very confused apparently the software say they cores are locked but if i go to mantle on aida they are enable and if i play thief on Mantle i get the same fps as a r9 280x


Just bug of AIDA, it shows same 128 tmus for 7950. unless amd unlocks all CUs for mantle to show it runs faster









tx12, could you please extend cuinfo to support Tahiti as well, just to be able to see which cu units disabled.

I hacked a bit your app to make it think 679a is supported and its tonga and got this on 7950

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 1787:201C
DevID [679A] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Tradition

its quite wierd because i get a very high fps on mantle because the API talks straight to the hardware it could free the others cores i think ^^


----------



## nickcnse

So do we have a chart somewhere saying which Fury card is most likely to be able to be flashed to the Fury X Bios by chance?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> So do we have a chart somewhere saying which Fury card is most likely to be able to be flashed to the Fury X Bios by chance?


None of Fury Air's should be flashed with Fury X bios. Current Fury Air story is different from 290 / 290X unlock.

ATM all Fury Airs are unlockable for +4 CU. Only limitations are defect core count and position.


----------



## nickcnse

How many CU are disabled from the Fury Airs vs Fury X? And from what I've seen it looks like flashing them is actually making a difference to firestrike scores.


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> How many CU are disabled from the Fury Airs vs Fury X? And from what I've seen it looks like flashing them is actually making a difference to firestrike scores.


Just read few pages back and you will see it has 8 cu less then fury x.


----------



## nickcnse

Thank you perunosx and tx12 for the information. Now that I've seen this I'm thinking of getting a Fury Air.


----------



## 12me91

How does the dual bios on the sapphire tri x fury work? I know one uses more power, left i think, but if unlocking isnt stable on the right bips is there a chance it will be on the left since it gives more power?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12me91*
> 
> How does the dual bios on the sapphire tri x fury work? I know one uses more power, left i think, but if unlocking isnt stable on the right bips is there a chance it will be on the left since it gives more power?


From some of our experience it's still a no go even with the Tri-X OC bios. I was able to unlock all cores and run simple 2D such as desktop and web browsing just fine but any 3D application had major geometry issues and artifacting.

If and when we get full voltage tweaking ability it may change the story for some but it would make more sense that AMD is using any and all capable fiji cores as Fury X at the moment.


----------



## MauroHonda

XFX R9 290 Black Edition with powercolor Bios

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

Who to unlock this?


----------



## Schussnik

Well in my case and with my Tri-X Fury have succesfully unlocked some cores (now back to 60/64), using either left or right bios, and have no problems. Ultimately I decided to use the one which is set for less power consumption as the card runs cooler with it (flashed back the power unlocked bios to its original version).

I have not tried to unlock all cores simply because per the author instructions there is a genuine chance that my card has one defective CU.


----------



## Loeschzwerg

Looks like I'm the only one who was able to fully unlock a Fury?

ComputeMark 3584 vs 4096 shader cores:


----------



## Streetdragon

My 2 r9 290 Vapor-X cards:
Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8100005 / 00000000 [......x....]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8400005 / 00000000 [....x......]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

hmmm want the CUs...


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MauroHonda*
> 
> Who to unlock this?


Use R9290X BIOS from absolutely the same type of card. I.e. if you have reference card, use reference's 290X BIOS.
If you case of 290 Black edition, use BIOS from 290X Black edition.
Don't mix bioses from different types of cards.

Otherwise you can use atomtool to generate unlocked rom. Any of generated roms would work, but you'll keep R9 290's ID.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> tx12, could you please extend cuinfo to support Tahiti as well, just to be able to see which cu units disabled.


OK, since you've already tested it on Tahiti, I'll add it's support in the next release. But I'll also need to add other chips, like Pitcairn, etc too.
I never intended this tool to be of universal type, but since that's easy, why not.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loeschzwerg*
> 
> Looks like I'm the only one who was able to fully unlock a Fury?


Cool!
Still, at least one core in your chip wasn't marked bad for no reason. It may be a minor bug, but...
If you'll get hangs of artifacts, rolling back to 4low would be the first thing you'll need to do.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schussnik*
> 
> I have not tried to unlock all cores simply because per the author instructions there is a genuine chance that my card has one defective CU.


Looking at the Loeschzwerg's result I'd say you can try unlocking all in case of curiosity. In the worst case you'll need to flip bios and restore rom. Usually you'll just get artifacts over the screen.


----------



## WinterQuinn

Used 4low on my Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X OC. Haven't tried the all bios option, kind of don't want to, haha.

Used the atiflash.exe method with command prompt on Windows 10. All went well.


----------



## 12me91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> From some of our experience it's still a no go even with the Tri-X OC bios. I was able to unlock all cores and run simple 2D such as desktop and web browsing just fine but any 3D application had major geometry issues and artifacting.
> 
> If and when we get full voltage tweaking ability it may change the story for some but it would make more sense that AMD is using any and all capable fiji cores as Fury X at the moment.


I guess that makes sense espeically with how sort supply they are in. Oh well i still got more than i paid for and once we get volateg unlocked i may try for the other cores.


----------



## Paliosh

Sapphire R9 290 Trix-X

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FA000005 / 00000000 [.x.........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I guess there is no chance of unlocking them right ?


----------



## Crisium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loeschzwerg*
> 
> Looks like I'm the only one who was able to fully unlock a Fury?
> 
> ComputeMark 3584 vs 4096 shader cores:


How do your scores compare to 3840 cores? If you get 0 artifacts that's good, but I wonder if there are gains above 3840.


----------



## mRYellow

Can I suggest that we add a mandatory GPUPi test to see if the calculations are correct? Cores might unlock with no noticeable artifacting but could be causing errors in compute?


----------



## mortenv

XFX r9 295x2

still not 100% okay with the performance, due to crossfire and temperature throttle at 75c...

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:0B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:1B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## Tradition

does this mean i can't??


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean i can't??


No, but it does mean you can't unlock any cores.


----------



## perunosx

there wasn't a single unlockable tonga chip spotted yet.

Only Fijis and just few hawaiis.

It's interesting to run cuinfo in bootcamp on retina imac tho.


----------



## bahn

Sapphire R9 380 nitro


----------



## UberNinjah

Am I a suitable candidate for unlocking?


----------



## Esbornia

How about this one? Will I be able to flash it?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Schussnik

I would say yes to both you, looks like you can go for the "4low" option.


----------



## akatsuki9999

Hi there guys im using an MSI r9 290 (windows 10) :



How about mine ? can i flash it ?
Thx in advance !


----------



## UberNinjah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schussnik*
> 
> I would say yes to both you, looks like you can go for the "4low" option.


Now to learn how to complete the process...


----------



## Tradition

does anyone have a r9 285 by XFX can send me their BIOS i changed mine and now the card is running pretty hot and i deleted the old bios mistaken ¬¬


----------



## Esbornia

Already doing it


----------



## sutefunu

Hi, thats my Powercolor R9 290 Turboduo:

===============================================================
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
===============================================================

Whats is the difference between cu unlock and shader unlock? I used to have all my shaders unlocked via 290X bios.


----------



## hojnikb

Is there any chance Tahiti cards will be supported ?


----------



## Matt-Matt

This is my XFX R9 290 Reference Board (v 1.1) - Hardware locked, I've tried a 290x BIOS and this tool has confirmed it.



Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## DDSZ

Success on GV-R929OC-4GD







And seems to be working better than GV-R929*X*OC-4GD's bios...

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.




Spoiler: GPU-Z







Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.




Spoiler: GPU-Z


----------



## Cney

Nicely done.

So at what extent can you support older chips?
I myself was wondering if Pitcairn is supported.

i have an 7850 and it would be funny to run it as an 7870.


----------



## perunosx

I have tried patched cuinfo on tahiti (7950) all cores are hw locked (r/o), so nothing would unlock. (just read few pages back)

DDSZ, could you try gpupi to confirm unlocked CUs work fine ?


----------



## Caemyr

@perunosx

Any chance of sharing this patched version? I have a bunch of 7950's here i would love to test with it.


----------



## Amhro

MSI R9 390 8G

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

meh


----------



## perunosx

.


----------



## Truder

Figured I'd register and post my findings

Sapphire R9 285 Dual-X OC

Another tongo chip that appears unable to be unlocked :'(


----------



## smokeintheeye

MSI R9-290 gaming 4GB

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: FC000005 / 00000000 [x..........]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Caemyr

MSI R9 270x Hawk:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6810 - 1462:3033
DevID [6810] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE2 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE3 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE4 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
20 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 12 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 12 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

That looks like higher-model chip, hardlocked ://

Sapphire HD 7950 Dual-X Boost:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 174B:E249
DevID [679A] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Same situation here.


----------



## Mullrof

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:990D - 1462:10DA
 adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:6801 - 1462:1117
 adapter #2: this ASIC is not supported











I was thinking I will at last check my R9 m290x


----------



## Caemyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mullrof*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:990D - 1462:10DA
> adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:6801 - 1462:1117
> adapter #2: this ASIC is not supported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking I will at last check my R9 m290x


Have you tried the official tool? Check out the patched one:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> Here you go http://rghost.ru/6WTTbwRc8 , copy into same folder where is cuinfo.exe


----------



## akatsuki9999

Help me guys ._.


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caemyr*
> 
> MSI R9 270x Hawk:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6810 - 1462:3033
> DevID [6810] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
> SE2 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
> SE3 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
> SE4 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
> 20 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 12 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 12 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> That looks like higher-model chip, hardlocked ://


No, the tool has no idea about structure of pitcairn chips, but it shows you have 20 active cus, full pitcairn has 20 cu.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> DDSZ, could you try gpupi to confirm unlocked CUs work fine ?


Digits: 32B HWBOT GPU
Batch: 20M
Reduction: 64


Spoiler: Result



Code:



Code:


OpenCL 2.0 AMD-APP is ready.

OpenCL GPU: AMD Radeon R9 290X (44 CUs, 1040 MHz)
 Compiling OpenCL kernels ... done.

Calculating 32.000.000.000th digit of PI. 20 iterations.

 Allocated device memory : 335546368 Bytes
 Batch Size              : 20M
 Reduction Size          : 64

 00h 01m 15.495s Batch  1 finished.
 00h 02m 33.769s Batch  2 finished.
 00h 03m 47.738s Batch  3 finished.
 00h 04m 58.402s Batch  4 finished.
 00h 06m 03.049s Batch  5 finished.
 00h 07m 18.188s Batch  6 finished.
 00h 08m 36.703s Batch  7 finished.
 00h 09m 50.751s Batch  8 finished.
 00h 11m 01.543s Batch  9 finished.
 00h 12m 06.199s Batch 10 finished.
 00h 13m 22.016s Batch 11 finished.
 00h 14m 40.612s Batch 12 finished.
 00h 15m 54.711s Batch 13 finished.
 00h 17m 05.583s Batch 14 finished.
 00h 18m 10.290s Batch 15 finished.
 00h 19m 26.096s Batch 16 finished.
 00h 20m 44.770s Batch 17 finished.
 00h 21m 58.882s Batch 18 finished.
 00h 23m 09.772s Batch 19 finished.
 00h 24m 14.647s PI value output -> CDD8EE5D8

Statistics

 Calculation + Reduction time: 1422.386s + 32.201s


----------



## perunosx

result looks correct, your 290(x) seems to be working fine, at least shaders, wonder how to test TMU


----------



## KainXS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> No, the tool has no idea about structure of pitcairn chips, but it shows you have 20 active cus, full pitcairn has 20 cu.


I tried a 7850 and it gets

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6819 - 1787:2320
DevID [6819] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FFE10001 / 00010000 [xxx....X]
SE2 hw/sw: FFE10001 / 00010000 [xxx....X]
SE3 hw/sw: FFE10001 / 00010000 [xxx....X]
SE4 hw/sw: FFE10001 / 00010000 [xxx....X]
16 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 16 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 16 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

it gets the big X


----------



## mtrai

Hoping for a little help here...when I run makeroms I cannot seem to find where it is saving the new roms...or am I just being stupid and missing it?


----------



## ZOXZX

3x7950, (ASUS, XFX, Sapphire), XXXX, xxxx, xxxx.
3xCan't be unlocked.

Does it matter if BIOS has UEFI partition or not?
These three run custom BIOS without UEFI.

If valuable, I can try with full flavor BIOS.

Cheers!


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZOXZX*
> 
> 3x7950, (ASUS, XFX, Sapphire), XXXX, xxxx, xxxx.
> 3xCan't be unlocked.
> 
> Does it matter if BIOS has UEFI partition or not?
> These three run custom BIOS without UEFI.
> 
> If valuable, I can try with full flavor BIOS.
> 
> Cheers!


UEFI has no effect here.


----------



## Mullrof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caemyr*
> 
> Have you tried the official tool? Check out the patched one:


Oh ty. Now it works.
BTW.

7970m flashed to 8970m and then flashed to R9 m290x (flashed with original bioses. Not moded)

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:990D - 1462:10DA
 adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:6801 - 1462:1117
DevID [6801] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE2 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE3 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
SE4 hw/sw: FFE00001 / 00000000 [xxx.....]
20 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 12 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 12 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

It seems its same as your R9 270x
but why is that called tonga o.0


----------



## CosmonautLaika

Here is my Tonga.. MSI Gaming R9 285. As with all the others, hardware locked.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:3140
DevID [6939] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Hoping for a little help here...when I run makeroms I cannot seem to find where it is saving the new roms...or am I just being stupid and missing it?


Easiest way is to click and drag the bios you want to use over the makeroms batch file and it will run the batch to make them, the bios files should spit out in the folder that has the makerom batch file.


----------



## mtrai

ROFL I knew it would be something stupid I was missing..that is what I get for skipping coffee this morning and going straight for beer. THANKS


----------



## Noviinha

Just in case anyone was curious. This is the MSI Radeon R9 390X Gaming 8GB.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B0] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## Loeschzwerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Cool!
> Still, at least one core in your chip wasn't marked bad for no reason. It may be a minor bug, but...
> If you'll get hangs of artifacts, rolling back to 4low would be the first thing you'll need to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crisium*
> 
> How do your scores compare to 3840 cores? If you get 0 artifacts that's good, but I wonder if there are gains above 3840.


I ran GPUPI comparing 3584 vs 4096 @ 1000MHz

 (3584 shader)
 (4096 shader)

The difference is 14%









I still can do a comparison with 3840 shader if you want, but I think the results match the shader core increase.


----------



## Stefano99678

MSI R9 380



Can I do anything?


----------



## Wicz

GIGABYTE R9 290 WindForce 3X OC

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1458:228F
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

Now it's simply a case of whether or not I have the cajones









Should I decide to take the plunge which bios should I be flashing?


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicz*
> 
> GIGABYTE R9 290 WindForce 3X OC


Looks like Gigabyte uses defected 290x for 290s, so that explains it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicz*
> 
> Should I decide to take the plunge which bios should I be flashing?


4low rom.


----------



## Wicz

Thanks for the speedy reply DDSZ, where might I find the 4low rom?

Also, would it be possible to use a Gigabyte Windforce 290X bios?


----------



## perunosx

One page back it's explained how to generate own 4low rom

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/200#post_24266496


----------



## DKProject

For me : *Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X 4 Go :*
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


I can not hope for anything?

Thank you !


----------



## Crisium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loeschzwerg*
> 
> I ran GPUPI comparing 3584 vs 4096 @ 1000MHz
> 
> (3584 shader)
> (4096 shader)
> 
> The difference is 14%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can do a comparison with 3840 shader if you want, but I think the results match the shader core increase.


No, looks like you got the full unlock with no issues. Congrats!


----------



## OriginalTwoTone

Here is my Sapphire Fury

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## ktoMod

Here is my output for Sapphire Fury:
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


How do you think, should I use 4low rom or some other?


----------



## Crisium

I'm stuck on step 4.

"4. Generate roms from your BIOS backup.
To simplify rom generation, windows script file, makeroms.bat is added to the atomtool package.

use it as:
makeroms.bat bios.rom
(here bios.rom is your BIOS backup file).
If Python is installed and intergated in path, you'll end up with 3 new BIOS'es:
bios_4low.rom
bios_4high.rom
bios_all.rom
('bios' here is your original file name w/o extension)."

I installed python. But it isn't clear what to do here at all. Using cmd prompt and going to the makeroms.bat bios_backup_right.rom simply returns:

'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

Am I not supposed to use cmd prompt? There is no direction here. If I try to open atomtool.py it flashes a cmd prompt window and closes. I can right click on atomtool.py and choose edit with IDLE. Then what?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crisium*
> 
> I'm stuck on step 4.
> 
> "4. Generate roms from your BIOS backup.
> To simplify rom generation, windows script file, makeroms.bat is added to the atomtool package.
> 
> use it as:
> makeroms.bat bios.rom
> (here bios.rom is your BIOS backup file).
> If Python is installed and intergated in path, you'll end up with 3 new BIOS'es:
> bios_4low.rom
> bios_4high.rom
> bios_all.rom
> ('bios' here is your original file name w/o extension)."
> 
> I installed python. But it isn't clear what to do here at all. Using cmd prompt and going to the makeroms.bat bios_backup_right.rom simply returns:
> 
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> Am I not supposed to use cmd prompt? There is no direction here. If I try to open atomtool.py it flashes a cmd prompt window and closes. I can right click on atomtool.py and choose edit with IDLE. Then what?


Apparently you can drag the bios file that you backed up onto the makerom.bat script file. Easiest way.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoMod*
> 
> Here is my output for Sapphire Fury:
> How do you think, should I use 4low rom or some other?


From what i read you can start with 4 low on yours.


----------



## Crisium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Apparently you can drag the bios file that you backed up onto the makerom.bat script file. Easiest way.


Well, that was easy. Thanks!

3840 shaders are a go!


----------



## white_wolf

Can we get support for tahiti ?


----------



## Crisium

So I now have:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 40000000 / 00000000 [.x..............]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Should I even try to unlock the rest? I have dual bios of course, but I don't want to nuke one.


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crisium*
> 
> So I now have:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 40000000 / 00000000 [.x..............]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Should I even try to unlock the rest? I have dual bios of course, but I don't want to nuke one.


test the card now with gpupi, 3dmark. then try 4high bios (unlock another 4 CUs), then test again, if all is fine, try _all bios and tests again.


----------



## Thready

you're famous

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2960717/components-graphics/new-tool-reawakens-disabled-hardware-in-high-end-amd-radeon-graphics-cards.html

This was on Yahoo's front page too.


----------



## TopicClocker

tx12 did you make this program? If so awesome job and awesome thread! I've read all of the pages!


----------



## Arizonian

Nice job man









http://www.techspot.com/news/61660-disabled-amd-radeon-gpu-compute-units-may-software.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/215001/some-amd-gcn-gpu-disabled-stream-processors-unlockable-via-software.html


----------



## ydrogios

This is what i get.I thing it can be unlocked

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white_wolf*
> 
> Can we get support for tahiti ?


For informational part - yes, for unlocking - unlikely. Tahiti is here for years and I've never heard of any upgrades from 7950 to 7970.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> test the card now with gpupi, 3dmark. then try 4high bios (unlock another 4 CUs), then test again, if all is fine, try _all bios and tests again.


As his CU config doesn't have all x'es in 2rd column, trying 4high is not the same as trying _all. So it's better to run tests on 4low and on _all after that.
I still think the odds are staked against getting full 64 working CUs from a Fiji pro.


----------



## Shehwaz

Every time I try to backup the BIOS on my R9 Fury it tells me it can't detect an adapter. Any information on how to get this resolved?


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shehwaz*
> 
> Every time I try to backup the BIOS on my R9 Fury it tells me it can't detect an adapter. Any information on how to get this resolved?


Try to use latest atiwinflash (2.7.0), you can find one here - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CxwE/d3RHNZjhB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> I still think the odds are staked against getting full 64 working CUs from a Fiji pro.


In some (rare) cases when "failed" cu didn't work at 1050 mhz but worked at 1000, so didn't qualify for fury X.


----------



## jawadd

what does dis means ?
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

Shall i try ?


----------



## andrewff2

Guys is it possible to use this with mine 8970m?? Is there any vbios for it?

I was looking into some post and some says that the m290x can do this... As the card is the same 8970m and m290x is there any vbios that can change my card to the m290x?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> Try to use latest atiwinflash (2.7.0), you can find one here - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CxwE/d3RHNZjhB
> In some (rare) cases when "failed" cu didn't work at 1050 mhz but worked at 1000, so didn't qualify for fury X.


Yes, as seen with overclocking doesn't really boost these cards much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jawadd*
> 
> what does dis means ?
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:3081
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
> 
> Shall i try ?


Yes!


----------



## tehlizard

This is what I got, Is there a way around this HW lock? Running the Sapphire r9 290 4G tri-x oc UEFI new edition.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8100005 / 00000000 [......x....]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

also have a friend who has the ASUS R9 285 2gb STRIX and got this.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1043:0486
DevID [6939] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I hope someone replies with what to do with mine and with my friend's, been seeing lots of posts go un answered.


----------



## Mullrof

guys please tell me.
Why while 7970m/8970m/R9 m290x are pitcairne XT it has only 20CU while it should have 22.

20 CU is the pitcairn pro.

is there any way to unlock the full XT?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> This is what I got, Is there a way around this HW lock? Running the Sapphire r9 290 4G tri-x oc UEFI new edition.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8100005 / 00000000 [......x....]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> also have a friend who has the ASUS R9 285 2gb STRIX and got this.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1043:0486
> DevID [6939] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> 28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> I hope someone replies with what to do with mine and with my friend's, been seeing lots of posts go un answered.


Why do you need an answer? The report says you can't. Sorry bud, you are out of luck.


----------



## adiuber

So with those :

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1458:2281
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

i dont need to activate anything so i am a bit lucky to have all unlocked


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiuber*
> 
> So with those :
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1458:2281
> DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> 44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> i dont need to activate anything so i am a bit lucky to have all unlocked


You aren't lucky. You got what you bought.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> You aren't lucky. You got what you bought.


He could also have a lower card (R9 air?) with a Fury X bios?


----------



## W1zzard

New ATIFlash posted for you guys: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71/

Good luck


----------



## adiuber

GV-R929XOC-4GD 290x Hawaii with F2 bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> He could also have a lower card (R9 air?) with a Fury X bios?


GV-R929XOC-4GD 290x Hawaii with F2 bios


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiuber*
> 
> GV-R929XOC-4GD 290x Hawaii with F2 bios
> GV-R929XOC-4GD 290x Hawaii with F2 bios


Then there's nothing to unlock, you've got a fully fledged 290x? lol


----------



## adiuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> You aren't lucky. You got what you bought.


I think GPU card that are over clocked don't have any problem with cores let say from all chips productions they are most perfect and they a used from companies to sell over clocked.also when new gpu come alive like fury wait some time 3 or 4 month coz the firsts chips always have probs


----------



## adiuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Then there's nothing to unlock, you've got a fully fledged 290x? lol


They disable the cores for some reason because when chips are produced have some imperfection .they don't disable to give u gpu with lower performance but technical reasons .i give an example some intel procesors like 4770k overclock higher some lower dont have stability and the reason is chip production .these things a produced by the hand of the people ,as u know people arent perfect so all things that people made arent perfect ...only god is


----------



## tehlizard

because of this thread which is the original: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread x's are unlockable, you just need the right bios to unlock.


----------



## tehlizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Why do you need an answer? The report says you can't. Sorry bud, you are out of luck.


because the original thread states otherwise. http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread

X's are sequences, with the properly modified bios, you can unlock the 290 to become the 290x. Just need matching sequences.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicz*
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply DDSZ, where might I find the 4low rom?
> 
> Also, would it be possible to use a Gigabyte Windforce 290X bios?


Yes, you can use WF3 290x OC bios, but it has lower voltage and doesn't support Elpida *_DEBUG2 memory, so be aware...


----------



## alucardnl

hey thanx for the advice sorry that it took so long had to learn it all the way my results are stable and running.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiuber*
> 
> I think GPU card that are over clocked don't have any problem with cores let say from all chips productions they are most perfect and they a used from companies to sell over clocked.also when new gpu come alive like fury wait some time 3 or 4 month coz the firsts chips always have probs


My point is your card can't unlock. 290X has all the CU enabled by default.

Thanks Wizzard.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehlizard*
> 
> because the original thread states otherwise. http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread
> 
> X's are sequences, with the properly modified bios, you can unlock the 290 to become the 290x. Just need matching sequences.


I know how to read the chart. Even though some have X doesn't mean you can unlock.
Some are hard locked.


----------



## adiuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> My point is your card can't unlock. 290X has all the CU enabled by default.
> 
> Thanks Wizzard.


For me : Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X 4 Go :
Quote:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I can not hope for anything?

Thank you ! smile.gif it seems here a user with 290x disable core


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiuber*
> 
> For me : Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X 4 Go :
> Quote:
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:*67B1* - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> I can not hope for anything?
> 
> Thank you ! smile.gif it seems here a user with 290x disable core


A user with 290 flashed with 290x bios which gave nothing in terms of CU unlock


----------



## alucardnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEJUman*
> 
> Make sure you read the instructions carefully, you'll want to try the 4low.




woudnt it be possible to flash it to original full fury x bios now or isnt that possible ?


----------



## adiuber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> A user with 290 flashed with 290x bios which gave nothing in terms of CU unlock


yes u a right ,i thought it was something like from Nvidia pas few years ago i dont remember the model they disable the core cos from yield defect


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardnl*
> 
> woudnt it be possible to flash it to original full fury x bios now or isnt that possible ?


why would you do that ?


----------



## alucardnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> why would you do that ?


not doing it just curious if it would work


----------



## YeatmingLai

My MSI R9 290X Lightning:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1462:3070
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500031A9 Samsung
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardnl*
> 
> not doing it just curious if it would work


Try and tell us. you can always flash back to your fury rom with dual-bios.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W1zzard*
> 
> New ATIFlash posted for you guys: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71/
> 
> Good luck


Thanks W1zzard!

I'll once again warn all against usage of GUI flashed named ATIWinFlash because latest tested version had issues with 256KB ROM's leading to bootloop on reflashed Fury cards. The whole story about "bricked Fury" was about cards incorrectly flashed by ATIWinFlash.

Please use command line version of atiflash only since its tested to be working.


----------



## W1zzard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Thanks W1zzard!
> 
> I'll once again warn all against usage of GUI flashed named ATIWinFlash because latest tested version had issues with 256KB ROM's leading to bootloop on reflashed Fury cards. The whole story about "bricked Fury" was about cards incorrectly flashed by ATIWinFlash.
> 
> Please use command line version of atiflash only since its tested to be working.


Can you test if this version has the same problem? When I save the BIOS using WinFlash it's 256 KB, so maybe they fixed it


----------



## ekoaja

Will it work for Tahiti Pro aka HD 7950 ?


----------



## Xtreme Addict

Your tool is working great!

Asus Fury Strix @ 4096 with small artefacts (but stable), low and high bioses don't give any artefacts.

I left you PM regardiing different matter


----------



## VaultFrag

Evening all recently started gaming again, and picked up a xfx r9 390 at frys just ran the tool says I have 4 but cannot be unlocked. oh well









Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9390
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## lostmember

I have a SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC(UEFI)
And I got this

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## InKline

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Result from my Sapphire R9 390 Nitro


----------



## ktoMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme Addict*
> 
> Your tool is working great!
> 
> Asus Fury Strix @ 4096 *with small artefacts* (but stable), low and high bioses don't give any artefacts.
> 
> I left you PM regardiing different matter


Can you show, what kind of artefacts (photo or something) you have?
Thank you.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W1zzard*
> 
> Can you test if this version has the same problem? When I save the BIOS using WinFlash it's 256 KB, so maybe they fixed it


I'll try it and report asap.


----------



## ktoMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Select the rom you need:
> If you have all 'x' in the first rightmost column, use bios_4low.rom
> If you have all 'x' in the second column from the right, use bios_4high.rom
> Any of these roms would increase shader count to 3840.


I have this situation:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.






If I will use 4low and 4hight bios, will I have this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x...]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [................]
> 63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.






Or in this case I will have a broken bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I'll try it and report asap.


Thank you.


----------



## perunosx

ktomod, try 4low, it will remove x in last column only.

4high won't work most likely, and _all will remove all x, possible causing some artifacts.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktoMod*
> 
> Or in this case I will have a broken bios?
> Thank you.


You need to try 4low first. Your picture with only one x left is not practically useful because you'll loose symmetry and 3 asymmetric cores won't get any real workload.


----------



## ktoMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> You need to try 4low first. Your picture with only one x left is not practically useful because you'll loose symmetry and 3 asymmetric cores won't get any real workload.


Okay, thank you for explaining. I will try.


----------



## zimm16

2x sapphire tri-x OC

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 01010000 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## anyen

r9 290

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

wow thanx...now no more bottleneck

did it with atiwinflash....cant flash with ati flash
anyone can explain? ati flash in dos fresh boot up always- adapter is not being found at 0 or 1 -
but when using atiwinflash it always works...from the exe and windows dos mod...

or anyone solve the ati flash -adapter is not being found at 0 or 1


----------



## anyen

cant use ati flash...always use atiwinflash and it works...anyone can explain?
from my experienced when in dos from boot up . always get ......adapter is not being found at 0 or 1
cant figured it out...it just works with atiwinflash...in windows dos mod if i use the ati flash same ting happened...but atiwinflash works from icon and from windows cmd/dos..so is it just me or ?


----------



## Lindenberger

Let us be content with what we have...

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


R9 290 Gigabyte with EK-Thermosphere modded.


----------



## maarten12100

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0468
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

No love for my R9 290


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great tool and good luck to those unlocking those extra CU's


----------



## andrewff2

Can someone tell me if this is possible with the mobile cards like m290x = 8970m = 7970m ???


----------



## MauroHonda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> Use R9290X BIOS from absolutely the same type of card. I.e. if you have reference card, use reference's 290X BIOS.
> If you case of 290 Black edition, use BIOS from 290X Black edition.
> Don't mix bioses from different types of cards.
> 
> Otherwise you can use atomtool to generate unlocked rom. Any of generated roms would work, but you'll keep R9 290's ID.


OK and tks.. I will try that and post results.. sorry my bad English but i'm Portuguese


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewff2*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is possible with the mobile cards like m290x = 8970m = 7970m ???


I owned a 8970M and the M290X is exactly the same, except that it has higher clock speeds. You can flash a M290X bios on a 8970M. The 7970M has different memory, so 8970/290X bioses wont work.


----------



## lightofhonor

Sapphire R9 380

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E305
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Sad day.


----------



## jon666

Sapphire 390

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Greenland

Hi there, which ROM should I use and how can I know which bio is the card currently using since it doesn't have Bios switch? I'm using the ASUS Fury Strix and the card was just updated to BIOS 7300HB.15.49.0.4.AS02 from here: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=STRIX-R9FURY-DC3-4G-GAMING&p=9&s=10
http://i.imgur.com/BFkKjPk.png

CDCHECK.png 742k .png file


----------



## 12me91

Asus one only has one BIOS.


----------



## 12me91

Got the low bios nice and stable, here is what it looks like when I run it now and it raises a question
.
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I know that 3rd one is marked bad but how? Was it just on the edge of the sheet and isn't all there, does it use to much voltage at 1050mhz and at say 975 it may work fine? I'm curious if there is any correlation to how many .'s between the x and the closing ] there are and whats wrong with it.


----------



## Greenland

Ohh I finally got it, thank you it was really silly of me.

So I just made a backup bios. In case anything happens after unlock, how can I revert back to the back up bios? Thank you.

Edit: I'm currently stuck at Step 4. Generate roms from your BIOS backup, I've gathered all the tools needed, so What should I do next?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12me91*
> 
> Got the low bios nice and stable, here is what it looks like when I run it now and it raises a question
> .
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I know that 3rd one is marked bad but how? Was it just on the edge of the sheet and isn't all there, does it use to much voltage at 1050mhz and at say 975 it may work fine? I'm curious if there is any correlation to how many .'s between the x and the closing ] there are and whats wrong with it.


In some way, shape or form there was an error inside that 3rd CU unit marked. It could be voltage leakage or it could be bad traces in core, possibly just a few bad shaders in it.

You can always flash the _all.rom bios and see. I flashed mine but anything 3D would have horrible geometry artifacts as well as sometimes it would just display black screen during a bench or game test. The key here is we all have to realize at this early stage especially a random CU is marked bad for a reason not just because they need to fill Fury inventory levels.

I think so far I have read one lucky person saying they got all CU's unlocked on their Fury with no issue or errors at all, that's pure win in the silicon lottery, don't expect to see that often.


----------



## 12me91

Ah, well then I guess I wont waste my time and I'll just be happy where I am with my 3840 for now.


----------



## TBlazer7

Just got my Fury Tri-X OC. What should I try with this? Thanks in advance!

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 04010000 / 00000000 [.....x.........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## 12me91

4low is your best bet.


----------



## rx7racer

TBlazer you should be worry free with the _low.rom bios all the way. The core in SE4 is pretty random so I wouldn't mess with the _high.rom bios.


----------



## TBlazer7

That's what I figured.







Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyen*
> 
> r9 290
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
> 44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> wow thanx...now no more bottleneck
> 
> did it with atiwinflash....cant flash with ati flash
> anyone can explain? ati flash in dos fresh boot up always- adapter is not being found at 0 or 1 -
> but when using atiwinflash it always works...from the exe and windows dos mod...
> 
> or anyone solve the ati flash -adapter is not being found at 0 or 1


I never had that, are you using the latest version of AtiFlash? Download here

I think it was anything older then 3.99 or at least before version 4 doesn't know what a 290 is, hence why you may be getting that. Not sure exactly what version, but for me using the latest or second latest fixed it. I don't know what version that was as it was some time ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lindenberger*
> 
> Let us be content with what we have...
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> 
> R9 290 Gigabyte with EK-Thermosphere modded.


What is that creation? It looks awesome, got any pictures of the inside/how you did it?


----------



## Greenland

What bios should I use? thank ypu.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> What bios should I use? thank ypu.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


4low


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm interested as to what 4low and 4high do?
Like I get that it's unlocking cores, but what's the difference between them?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm interested as to what 4low and 4high do?
> Like I get that it's unlocking cores, but what's the difference between them?


It has pre determined cores to have the HW lock enabled at the Bios level. The 4 denotes how many CU you are unlocking while low or high denotes which one in each shader engine. The far right row is noted as Low while the next to the last row is high.

I'm using 4Low on mine.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 40000000 / 00000000 [.x..............]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> It has pre determined cores to have the HW lock enabled at the Bios level. The 4 denotes how many CU you are unlocking while low or high denotes which one in each shader engine. The far right row is noted as Low while the next to the last row is high.
> 
> I'm using 4Low on mine.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 40000000 / 00000000 [.x..............]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


That is what I assumed, nice!








Congrats btw!

&&& Thanks.


----------



## Cyclops

Funny, I unlock NVidia GPUs over the green side of the forums. I thought I ask: is the "Sorry, all X disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement" a slam dunk defeat?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Funny, I unlock NVidia GPUs over the green side of the forums. I thought I ask: is the "Sorry, all X disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement" a slam dunk defeat?


I'm not sure what's your question was really about (slam dunk, ***?).
To my best understanding its not possible to unlock cores with read only HW locks engaged. Still, that guys in Markham near you may be laughing out loud on this "can't be unlocked" phrase.


----------



## LtSkitzo

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 04020000 / 00000000 [.....x........x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Hmmmm, What do?!


----------



## alucardnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12me91*
> 
> Got the low bios nice and stable, here is what it looks like when I run it now and it raises a question
> .
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I know that 3rd one is marked bad but how? Was it just on the edge of the sheet and isn't all there, does it use to much voltage at 1050mhz and at say 975 it may work fine? I'm curious if there is any correlation to how many .'s between the x and the closing ] there are and whats wrong with it.


i have had almost the samen x's as you did and have it fully unlocked and clocked to the speeds of a fury x testing for 2 days now still no problems for now.


----------



## epic1337

this is interesting, they've disabled chips that can partially function in their fully unlocked state, i wonder how they judge a chip to be locked? seems wasteful.

on a side note, had anyone tried to compare unlocked chips to an original? probably the unlocked chips would be slower, somewhat.


----------



## Lindenberger

@Matt-Matt !

It was my Christmas 2014-mod, but the ideas and howto's came entirely from this forum!
See the following thread, I call it : 'the great bake-off' : .
And of course here.

My GPU inside : 

And the temps : (GPU, VRM1, VRM2) : 55 - 69 - 52


----------



## mRYellow

Does the bios switch have to be in a preferred position for flashing? Or do you just flash it in the default position?


----------



## Ized

Good stuff tx12, thanks for the effort + sharing.

My reference 290 on its original Bios that I unlocked early on:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

I guess that means there are no clues as to why 4 CUs got software locked/disabled or binning information?

It must be positive that they didn't hardware lock them though, those that do must be the really broken CUs?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> It must be positive that they didn't hardware lock them though, those that do must be the really broken CUs?


that would be questionable, if they were seriously broken then these people who've unlocked theirs would've found it unstable, so far it isn't.


----------



## TBlazer7

I successfully unlocked all cores in my new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC on the regular bios (switch right) and ran FurMark 1080P stress test with no artifacting, but the card did start throttling down due to the higher temps (climbed to 75C and started throttling down). Average desktop idle in Windows 10 Pro is around 48C). On the Fiji_4low.rom temps were not an issue. Should I put the regular bios back to the stock rom and try the Fiji_all.rom on the UEFI side (switch left) or flash the Fiji_4low.rom instead? Looking for some expert advice. Thanks for the great thread! Awesome stuff!









Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.




Below was my original configuration

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 04010000 / 00000000 [.....x.........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.[/

BTW, my system is well cooled. Fractal Design Define R5 case with Corsair Hydro Series H100i liquid cooler.


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> I successfully unlocked all cores in my new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC on the regular bios (switch right) and ran FurMark 1080P stress test with no artifacting, but the card did start throttling down due to the higher temps (climbed to 75C and started throttling down). Average desktop idle in Windows 10 Pro is around 48C). On the Fiji_4low.rom temps were not an issue. Should I put the regular bios back to the stock rom and try the Fiji_all.rom on the UEFI side (switch left) or flash the Fiji_4low.rom instead? Looking for some expert advice. Thanks for the great thread! Awesome stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below was my original configuration
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 04010000 / 00000000 [.....x.........x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.[/
> 
> BTW, my system is well cooled. Fractal Design Define R5 case with Corsair Hydro Series H100i liquid cooler.


Below is the full core unlock idle info. 10 minutes after FurMark 1080P stress test


----------



## PainKiller89

Any ideas? This is on a sapphire vapor x 290, here is the output:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtSkitzo*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 04020000 / 00000000 [.....x........x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Hmmmm, What do?!


Try the 4high bios


----------



## Derion

Whenever I try to run (by double-clicking) MemoryInfo 1005 or cuinfo16, the exe would immediately crash, with an "APPCRASH" error, I have full admin rights and disabled ULPS.
Got any ideas on this issue?smile.gif


----------



## ktoMod

In general, I decided to flashmy Fury.

State until:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







State after:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FurMark unlocked card:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In the Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 productivity increased by 1.7%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Not a lot, but considering that it's completely free, why not?)

Since my card has 2 bios - I flashed only one (position switch to the left) and the second (switch position right) left the original.


----------



## TBlazer7

GPU-Z 0.8.5 seems to be capturing some erroneous fan speed data compared to MSI Afterburner (7180 RPM vs. 19 RPM). Is this a known problem with GPU-Z?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I'm not sure what's your question was really about (slam dunk, ***?).
> To my best understanding its not possible to unlock cores with read only HW locks engaged. Still, that guys in Markham near you may be laughing out loud on this "can't be unlocked" phrase.


Heh, slam dunk means 100%. as in there is no way to unlock it. I just wanted to make sure if it means the silicon is laser cut or not. Because if it isn't, there is ALWAYS a way to unlock them.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> GPU-Z 0.8.5 seems to be capturing some erroneous fan speed data compared to MSI Afterburner (7180 RPM vs. 19 RPM). Is this a known problem with GPU-Z?


I don't think GPU-Z offers proper or full support of Fiji cards yet, I think even afterburner was displaying my fan RPM improperly; fan speed read by the software is being quadrupled currently.


----------



## Evil Penguin

I'd recommend using OCCT for error checking.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> this is interesting, they've disabled chips that can partially function in their fully unlocked state, i wonder how they judge a chip to be locked? seems wasteful.
> 
> on a side note, had anyone tried to compare unlocked chips to an original? probably the unlocked chips would be slower, somewhat.


Not perfectly, no. There are 8.9 billion transistors in a Fiji XT wafer. There's a good chance some of them might not come out as well as the rest of them. All 64 of the shader clusters in Fiji XT are enabled for the Fury X, but only 56 on the Fury. That's 8 less than the fully functioning silicon. There's a very good chance that not all of those clusters are damaged, but they can't create multiple skus with 2, 5, or 7 CU's disabled and call them Fury Y, Fury Z or whatever. That would create too many choices for the consumer and the board partners as well as increase binning, manufacturing, and stocking costs as they have to be treated as seperate products. Not to mention that the performance difference would be neglegable and would narrow their gap between their flagship product and the second one down the line. If, for example, the 64 cluster version has a 60% yield rate, the 40% of the remaining with various different healthy cluster count all get cut down to the 56 cluster version for the reasons mentioned above.

Take PS4's GPU for example, the full silicon has 20 clusters, but only 18 of them are available as the rest have been disabled. Let's say the yield for the 20 cluster version is 60%, that means 40% waste. 40% of those processors would not be able to be used if the PS4 would go for the 20 cluster version of the GPU. 40% would have to be written off and that's just not economically feasable. They would have to introduce a PS4 "lite" version that had the 18 cluster version of the silicon, creating market segmentation, and effectively shooting themselves in the foot. Instead, they chose the 18 cluster version that let's say wold have a 95% yield rate. Now that's much more acceptable.


----------



## epic1337

well yes i understand that part, but some people here had managed to unlock all the CUs without errors ( so far ).
which means it is functional, so i was asking what or how did they judge the chip to warrant a lock?


----------



## RaduZ

Has there been any official coment from AMD on this? They can get some good PR out of this if they play it right.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> well yes i understand that part, but some people here had managed to unlock all the CUs without errors ( so far ).
> which means it is functional, so i was asking what did they judge the chip to warrant a lock?


Very rarely do all the extra CU's seem to function properly, most users have reported only getting an extra 4 without hurting stability. My guess is that in most casts there was 1 or 2 bad CU's and regardless they decided Fiji Pro was going to be a 56 CU part, and even if there are 4 more perfectly functional CU's they're simply going to get locked to fill orders for Fiji Pro; this also explains why most users can get 4/8 locked CU's functioning without issue.

Also somewhat related is the fact that some of these CU may require slightly higher voltage to be stable, I did notice my max OC was reduced by about 10 mhz on the core I repeated tests 5 times on each bios just to make sure.


----------



## epic1337

hmmm, stability might be a valid reason indeed.

if they do have a fully functional die, yet they had to lock 8CUs due to it unable to sustain 1050Mhz without some bizarre issue occurring.
though on that note, would it remain stable if you downclock it? it would be amusing if it was indeed fully functional.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I just wanted to make sure if it means the silicon is laser cut or not. Because if it isn't, there is ALWAYS a way to unlock them.


No such thing like laser cutting could possibly exist in 28nm silicon. But efuses are real.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> hmmm, stability might be a valid reason indeed.
> 
> if they do have a fully functional die, yet they had to lock 8CUs due to it unable to sustain 1050Mhz without some bizarre issue occurring.
> though on that note, would it remain stable if you downclock it? it would be amusing if it was indeed fully functional.


I'm sure for some they might get away with that and have stability by downclocking. I think it's up to 2 that I have seen in this thread that have gotten all 64 CU's unlocked and so far they say it's stable.

I run GPUPI to test stability and wouldn't mind seeing the ones unlocking all running that to verify no errors in their cores. I've taken my clocks down to 500Mhz and still no stability though so won't always help.

I've ran and lowered my clocks enough that it appears it's a bad TMU that is causing my last CU to be disabled. So many transistors in fiji it's hard to tell.

I'm guessing if/when we get some voltage tweaking ability that we will then see some more Fiji Pro unlock all CU's as well.

And a huge Congrats to the ones that are getting a full unlock, pure wins in the silicon lottery.


----------



## TBlazer7

I just ran 3DMark with all unlocked cores and did notice some artifacting about halfway through the test. I believe the increased temps could be causing. Anyhow, decided to revert back to the Fiji_4low.rom where it's perfectly stable.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derion*
> 
> Whenever I try to run (by double-clicking) MemoryInfo 1005 or cuinfo16, the exe would immediately crash, with an "APPCRASH" error, I have full admin rights and disabled ULPS.
> Got any ideas on this issue?smile.gif


AFAIR, underlying low level layer crashes if no supported cards were found at all.


----------



## Arjai

*Pitcairn?*










Pretty Please??

I would love to see what my Awesome 7850 can do, to be Awesome-er!!


----------



## iCrap

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F9000005 / 00000000 [..x........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

2x sapphire 290


----------



## my414

So I guess means no?

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8200005 / 00000000 [.....x.....]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *my414*
> 
> So I guess means no?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8200005 / 00000000 [.....x.....]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> [B]Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.[/B]


Unfortunately you're correct.


----------



## watchthisspace

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## FPSNige

I've a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC and Im currently setting myself up to run the BIOS flash.

Ive backed up both BIOS' and just re-downloading benching tools after a fresh install of win 8

Heres how mine looks.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

As all the X'es are tight right, is this worth attempting?

Cheers,
Nige


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSNige*
> 
> I've a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC and Im currently setting myself up to run the BIOS flash.
> 
> Ive backed up both BIOS' and just re-downloading benching tools after a fresh install of win 8
> 
> Heres how mine looks.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> As all the X'es are tight right, is this worth attempting?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nige


Yes, in fact I'd try 4low and 4high if both test fine then I'd give _all.rom a go.


----------



## FPSNige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Yes, in fact I'd try 4low and 4high if both test fine then I'd give _all.rom a go.


Thanks for the advice, bud. I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## rx7racer

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## FPSNige

Ok. First I dropped the overclock's on my EK watercooled Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC card and set about flashing.

4low was no good. Immediately booted into an artifact desktop. I then flashed back to stock and flicked the switch to try the second BIOS with 4low. Unfortunately the same thing! So this ruled out trying _all.



So I then tried 4high, and luckily this booted to a clean desktop.



So I began stress testing, to start with 3dmark.

At stock clocks I got a nice little boost.



10 minutes of OCCT ran without error, so so far so good. Time will tell how stable it is though:



So I felt it was time to add an 8% OC to the card. I had her previously running stable with the memory at 550, but with 15.7.1's I seem to have lost the ability to manipulate the memory clocks in CCC and Afterburner also let me down with memory alterations.

But, with 8%, I was finally able to beat my 7970 crossfire 3dmark score, which felt damned good. Of course the Fury performs better in games than my 7970 stuttering mess of a crossfire. But the heart still sinks when you see your fancy new card get beaten in synthetic tests by cards released back in 2012.



Heres the final 3dmark page: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5661477

Many thanks to OP for posting this, Ive been chomping at the bit for Sunday to arrive when I knew Id have time to tinker.

Roll on voltage manipulation!

Edit, for comparison. Heres the highest I could push the card previous to 4high (Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC) whilst she was still on Air.

At this point the card was running at 8X as I still had a single 7970 sat in the top PCI-e lane as I was waiting for EK to ship my block so I could remove the 7970 from my loop and put the Fury in. Luckily I was using the Gigabyte Z97X-SOC at that point, and with that board you can disable invidual lanes at the flick of a switch. Unfortunately that board got RMA'd due to a nasty cold boot issue.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5510216


----------



## ktoMod

Hi, can someone, who unlocked all CU to show screen with artefacts?
Thanks.


----------



## zimm16

edit: firestrike went from 20189 to 20526

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5663568

flash of _low worked on both cards, will run some firestrike and possibly try _all later









Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 10000000 / 00000000 [...x............]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 01000000 / 00000000 [.......x........]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## zimm16

flashed the _all bios, all unlocked. however, instant artifacts in firestrike.

thanks again tx12 for your work here, very impressive


----------



## BigBeard86

deleted by me.


----------



## TBlazer7

For the Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC, anybody getting higher temps with the Fiji_4low.rom on the regular bios? Without overclocking my card went all the way to 82C while playing Battlefield 4. Is this okay?


----------



## Offler

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Sapphire R9-290x. Early model which was sent to hardware reviewers in central Europe. I purchased it as used.

According GPU-Z this particular piece has ASIC 71,7%.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> For the Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC, anybody getting higher temps with the Fiji_4low.rom on the regular bios? Without overclocking my card went all the way to 82C while playing Battlefield 4. Is this okay?


Which bios did you modify? The bios on the switch towards the I/O bracket has a default temp limit of 80c instead of 75; there are occasions in which I will go slightly above the temp limit on either bios for a short duration i.e. 76c and 81-82c.


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Which bios did you modify? The bios on the switch towards the I/O bracket has a default temp limit of 80c instead of 75; there are occasions in which I will go slightly above the temp limit on either bios for a short duration i.e. 76c and 81-82c.


It's the default bios (dipswitch to the right). To lower the temps, I'm thinking about removing the heatsink and applying some Arctic Silver 5 to the heatsink and Fujipoly Extreme X-e thermal pad to the memory. Has anyone removed the heatsink yet, and if so, is it very difficult? Thanks.


----------



## RaduZ

Hehe pads to the memory? Did you forget about HBM? You need to apply thermal paste tot the memory too.


----------



## ktoMod

I unlocked left BIOS (dipswitch to the left). On this BIOS I had have only 76c in 15 minutes furmark testing.


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Hehe pads to the memory? Did you forget about HBM? You need to apply thermal paste tot the memory too.


Yes, I plan to apply the thermal tape on the HBMs.


----------



## TBlazer7

Don't know if my card is toast or what now, but having some serious issues with the card now. ?. FPS has almost been cut in half (even after reverting back to the default roms). Also, some of the text in applications is all garbled. ?


----------



## mustrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Yes, I plan to apply the thermal tape on the HBMs.


What he meant is that the HBM is with the die and it is at the same height. You should apply the arctic Silver or whatever compound you use to the HBM instead. I don't think it is wise to use thermal pads. They are way too thick and inefficient.
Once you removed the heatsink you will see.

Edit: About your screen corruption: Did you actually apply thermal pads? If you did i am not surprised.


----------



## TBlazer7

No, haven't touched the heat sink. Something is definitely not right with it though. Thanks for the feedback regarding the thermal pads. I will definitely follow your advice.


----------



## ronnin426850

Sapphire 280X Dual-X with edited BIOS:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6798 - 174B:3001
 adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported


----------



## Mullrof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*
> 
> I owned a 8970M and the M290X is exactly the same, except that it has higher clock speeds. You can flash a M290X bios on a 8970M. The 7970M has different memory, so 8970/290X bioses wont work.


Not true.

I have done succesfull flashing 8970m bios to 7970m


----------



## mung

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Not sure which firmware to load, is this sapphire fury worth unlocking?


----------



## ktoMod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mung*
> 
> Not sure which firmware to load, is this sapphire fury worth unlocking?


Try 4low.


----------



## TBlazer7

My card has pretty much the same core readings and I flashed the 4low.rom. Worked great initially, but now having performance problems with the card. In hindsight, I don't believe the small performance gain is worth the risk and don't advise doing it.


----------



## mung

Thanks, I might just wait and read this whole thread and see how it all pans out over the next few weeks.


----------



## jayp76

XFX R280X Double Dissipation Black Edition

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6798 - 1682:3001
adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported


----------



## jayp76

now i see it, it's a tahiti chip. no luck.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> My card has pretty much the same core readings and I flashed the 4low.rom. Worked great initially, but now having performance problems with the card. In hindsight, I don't believe the small performance gain is worth the risk and don't advise doing it.


Did you repaste the card like you said you were going to a few posts ago, you also mentioned using thermal tape on the HBM. All of that is likely a bad idea, your performance issues could likely be from a bad mount and poor contacting with the core and or HBM causing massive throttling due to high temps. Monitor your core and memory clocks.


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did you repaste the card like you said you were going to a few posts ago, you also mentioned using thermal tape on the HBM. All of that is likely a bad idea, your performance issues could likely be from a bad mount and poor contacting with the core and or HBM causing massive throttling due to high temps. Monitor your core and memory clocks.


No. Have not removed the heatsink. However, the core temps seem normal at idle and under load. Definitely seems to be a hardware issue though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Sapphire 270X Dual-X with edited BIOS:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6811 - 174B:E271
 adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported


----------



## TBlazer7

Does anyone have the 015.049.000.003.000000 default bios' (left and right side) for the Sapphire R9 Tri-X OC? My default bios did not back up correctly using GPU-Z and I had to flash the 015.049.000.002.000000 instead (retrieved from http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/). Thank you.


----------



## FPSNige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Does anyone have the 015.049.000.003.000000 default bios' (left and right side) for the Sapphire R9 Tri-X OC? My default bios did not back up correctly using GPU-Z and I had to flash the 015.049.000.002.000000 instead (retrieved from http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/). Thank you.


Here's mine, Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC bought from OcUK

If I remember correctly, they were backed up as:

Right (towards PCI-e 8 pin ports) xxx https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw5lxToxW7caQ013alR5VWJITW8/view?usp=sharing

Left (Toward IO panel) yyy https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw5lxToxW7caYUp1eXZhWlFfVXc/view?usp=sharing

both 256kb, backed up using ATIflash as per instructions in page one.

EDIT: Links should now be open.

Edit 2:

Mega links:

xxx (right) https://mega.co.nz/#!DloyHIKS!jn81qsk7O-HqiyIsoD4O7AproIkM__oshHWKbjbwbGo

yyy (Left) https://mega.co.nz/#!b1wijaZS!G96Lv3i-MOyyoEZ51oLn_Wxia0PBWM5fstvR04D41co


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Does anyone have the 015.049.000.003.000000 default bios' (left and right side) for the Sapphire R9 Tri-X OC? My default bios did not back up correctly using GPU-Z and I had to flash the 015.049.000.002.000000 instead (retrieved from http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/). Thank you.


Hopefully my Fury will arrive tomorrow, then i'll backup mine and share.
BTW, it was stated in the thread NOT to use GPUZ for bios backup as it doesn't make a full backup.


----------



## FPSNige

See my post above, Ive uploaded it to Mega aswell, so some of those links should work of my original backups @ 256kb


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

So, still no luck for me

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Having a reference sapphire R9 290, bought just a few weeks after release.


----------



## tehmaggot

Anybody have any luck unlocking 390s? I'm in the market for new GPUs and I'm thinking the 390s would be even more interesting if they've had any luck with this .


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSNige*
> 
> Here's mine, Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC bought from OcUK
> 
> If I remember correctly, they were backed up as:
> 
> Right (towards PCI-e 8 pin ports) xxx https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw5lxToxW7caQ013alR5VWJITW8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Left (Toward IO panel) yyy https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw5lxToxW7caYUp1eXZhWlFfVXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> both 256kb, backed up using ATIflash as per instructions in page one.
> 
> EDIT: Links should now be open.
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> Mega links:
> 
> xxx (right) https://mega.co.nz/#!DloyHIKS!jn81qsk7O-HqiyIsoD4O7AproIkM__oshHWKbjbwbGo
> 
> yyy (Left) https://mega.co.nz/#!b1wijaZS!G96Lv3i-MOyyoEZ51oLn_Wxia0PBWM5fstvR04D41co


Thank you very much! You are awesome!


----------



## TBlazer7

Well I think this card is toast. The GPU Core readings in MSI Afterburner are fluctuating from 300 - 900 Mhz on stock bios settings. The FPS while gaming seems to be cut in half. Temps are normal too.

SapphireR9FuryTri-XOCGPUClock.PNG 632k .PNG file


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Well I think this card is toast. The GPU Core readings in MSI Afterburner are fluctuating from 300 - 900 Mhz on stock bios settings. The FPS while gaming seems to be cut in half. Temps are normal too.
> 
> SapphireR9FuryTri-XOCGPUClock.PNG 632k .PNG file


If you haven't already, do a clean install of drivers and remove all 3rd party overclocking or monitoring tools like AB or TrixX. I would also try the card in another pc. Your issues don't really sound like swapping the bios or unlocking, more like an overheating (seems youve ruled that out) or driver software related problem.


----------



## rx7racer

TBlazer I agree with rv8000, what you describe doesn't sound like a toasted card at all typically.^^^^^^


----------



## mung

Just curious, why do we have to backup both bios? does the flash of the modded bios overwrite both?


----------



## Loeschzwerg

You don't have to necessarily backup both bios roms, the flash doesn't write both of them. But for any case you've got everything backed up.

Usually you leave on bios unmodified so you can easily swap between 3584 and 3840/4096 shader.

Just an idea from my side, do you guys think a list with successful unlocks would be helpful?


----------



## TBlazer7

Thank you guys very much for all your help. I followed the advice and removed the Catalyst drivers using DDU (have done that multiple times) and reinstalled the latest Catalyst drivers for Windows 10 Pro 64 BIT. I also uninstalled AB, and even flashed the R9 FURY stock bios' that rx7racer provided but to no avail (FPS is ridiculously low). Everything was great with my system until unlocking the GPU cores, so that's what led me to believe that was the problem.


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Thank you guys very much for all your help. I followed the advice and removed the Catalyst drivers using DDU (have done that multiple times) and reinstalled the latest Catalyst drivers for Windows 10 Pro 64 BIT. I also uninstalled AB, and even flashed the R9 FURY stock bios' that rx7racer provided but to no avail (FPS is ridiculously low). Everything was great with my system until unlocking the GPU cores, so that's what led me to believe that was the problem.


Update: I just ran a system hardware scan in Windows 10 and got the below issue:



Could this be the problem? Cannot find the driver though.


----------



## stanneveld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Thank you guys very much for all your help. I followed the advice and removed the Catalyst drivers using DDU (have done that multiple times) and reinstalled the latest Catalyst drivers for Windows 10 Pro 64 BIT. I also uninstalled AB, and even flashed the R9 FURY stock bios' that rx7racer provided but to no avail (FPS is ridiculously low). Everything was great with my system until unlocking the GPU cores, so that's what led me to believe that was the problem. I am able to RMA it though, but don't want to have to if it's not the card.


Good luck with the RMA.
You do know the bois tracks numbers of bios flashes and names used to flash the bios








If they send your card to the manufacturer your screwed. if they just replace your card at the store you will be fine.
But then again your card works. it just "slow" so you prolly get your card back saying "it works"

Next time read the warning signs.


----------



## LtSkitzo

Would someone be able to produce a Fury unlock youtube video to follow? Although I have flashed things in the past (bios, android phones, etc.) and confident with my 'cmd.exe' capabilities, I'd like to see a vid of the the steps required just in case. I think it'd really be appreciated by the community as a whole.


----------



## Gboss

Anyone here unlocked a R9 390 extra cu's?


----------



## Notarnicola

Where is this Memory info's folder?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notarnicola*
> 
> Where is this Memory info's folder?


Quote:


> There are a well-known tool named Memory Info uploaded by some kind guys:
> www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar
> Download it and copy to some folder.


if you have already downloaded, find in your download folder


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Well I think this card is toast. The GPU Core readings in MSI Afterburner are fluctuating from 300 - 900 Mhz on stock bios settings. The FPS while gaming seems to be cut in half. Temps are normal too.


For sure, as it was stated in all the guides, unlocking could be harmful. But I don't think your problem is caused by unlocked cores.
Not sure, but it seem to be almost impossible for unlocked core to make card throttle. At least, not after you re-disabled it with original BIOS file. Low FPS is a result of clock throttling and throttling may occur because of TDP or temperature limit.

Frequency fluctuations may occur because some TDP or GPU power settings was touched somehow, so you need to remove any and all power management software, or just try the card in fresh clean environment.

Try:
- setup the card in another PC, if available; or use freshly installed OS with no AB / TrixXX, etc. ever installed;
- re-seating the card to another slot may also help to get rid of some software settings.
- run GPU-Z with sensor data logging to file + run furmark for 2-3 minutes, upload log file here;
- *test your card at the store* or just RMA it if you can.

Basically you need to load the card and observe its power / voltage via GPU-Z.
If your card is throttling because of some sort of software TDP misconfiguration, your temps and/or fan speed should be unexpectedly low (or your VDDC could be too high).


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> For sure, as it was stated in all the guides, unlocking could be harmful. But I don't think your problem is caused by unlocked cores.
> Not sure, but it seem to be almost impossible for unlocked core to make card throttle. At least, not after you re-disabled it with original BIOS file. Low FPS is a result of clock throttling and throttling may occur because of TDP or temperature limit.
> 
> Frequency fluctuations may occur because some TDP or GPU power settings was touched somehow, so you need to remove any and all power management software, or just try the card in fresh clean environment.
> 
> Try:
> - setup the card in another PC, if available; or use freshly installed OS with no AB / TrixXX, etc. ever installed;
> - re-seating the card to another slot may also help to get rid of some software settings.
> - run GPU-Z with sensor data logging to file + run furmark for 2-3 minutes, upload log file here;
> - *test your card at the store* or just RMA it if you can.
> 
> Basically you need to load the card and observe its power / voltage via GPU-Z.
> If your card is throttling because of some sort of software TDP misconfiguration, your temps and/or fan speed should be unexpectedly low (or your VDDC could be too high).


Thank you for the advice. I did a reinstall of Windows 10 Pro and ran GPU-Z and furmark. Below are the results:


----------



## Hueristic

So is there thread with the success list?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I did a reinstall of Windows 10 Pro and ran GPU-Z and furmark. Below are the results:


Is it good or not?
Without GPU-Z sensor log I can't tell anything.


----------



## TBlazer7

Where would the sensor log reside?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Where would the sensor log reside?


Go to the sensor tab in GPU-Z then there should be a save to file tick box, if not right click the top of the GPU-Z window and navigate around until you can find a log sensors to file option, it's in there somewhere I just cant remember off the top of my head. A side note, do not use Furmark to test, at default settings my core clock was throttling to ~950mhz, please download Unigine Valley or 3DMark as these are far more accurate and safer tests to run. To further enforce that I don't think you've bricked the card you're actually scoring 25 fps higher than me and roughly 1300 points higher in the burn in test for furmark. So moral of the story, NEVER USE FURMARK (im not yelling or being rude, it is an awful test unless you want to fry your GPU).


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Go to the sensor tab in GPU-Z then there should be a save to file tick box, if not right click the top of the GPU-Z window and navigate around until you can find a log sensors to file option, it's in there somewhere I just cant remember off the top of my head. A side note, do not use Furmark to test, at default settings my core clock was throttling to ~950mhz, please download Unigine Valley or 3DMark as these are far more accurate and safer tests to run. To further enforce that I don't think you've bricked the card you're actually scoring 25 fps higher than me and roughly 1300 points higher in the burn in test for furmark. So moral of the story, NEVER USE FURMARK (im not yelling or being rude, it is an awful test unless you want to fry your GPU).


Achieved success with fixing my Fury this evening. Must have been a resource conflict or something because I removed the card and placed it in another PCI-e slot and it worked like a champ!







I then put the card back in the original slot and have had no further issues. Flashed back to the right side (default) 4low rom and overclocked the card to 1100/550 in MSI AB and ran 3DMark without a hiccup. Here is the link to the results. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8155266? 13099 overall ("Better than 93% of all results")









I want to sincerely thank those of you who offered me expert advice. Thank you


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> Achieved success with fixing my Fury this evening. Must have been a resource conflict or something because I removed the card and placed it in another PCI-e slot and it worked like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then put the card back in the original slot and have had no further issues. Flashed back to the right side (default) 4low rom and overclocked the card to 1100/550 in MSI AB and ran 3DMark without a hiccup. Here is the link to the results. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8155266? 13099 overall ("Better than 93% of all results")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to sincerely thank those of you who offered me expert advice. Thank you


Awesome








Was worried for a sec that the unlocked cores broke your card.


----------



## Stupid Git

Asus Fury Strix

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

What kind of gains has everyone been getting? Is the risk worth it? I'm thinking of unlocking mine, but not 100% sure... I'm also concerned with overcloking stability with the locked cores active, it should be worse, right?


----------



## bombastinator

no tahiti?


----------



## TBlazer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was worried for a sec that the unlocked cores broke your card.


I will add that I did pull the heatsink off the card and was amazed to see the so-called thermal paste crap that was on the GPU and HBM. It was all dry and brittle...don't see how it can sufficiently help with cooling? Anyhow, cleaned that crap off and applied a thin layer of Arctic Silver 5. What a difference! After booting back up my idle temp was sitting at 26C. When I ran the 3DMark benchmark with the 4low rom and overclocked at 1100/550 the max temp was only 69C. Sapphire definitely needs to reevaluate the thermal paste they're using!


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBlazer7*
> 
> I will add that I did pull the heatsink off the card and was amazed to see the so-called thermal paste crap that was on the GPU and HBM. It was all dry and brittle...don't see how it can sufficiently help with cooling? Anyhow, cleaned that crap off and applied a thin layer of Arctic Silver 5. What a difference! After booting back up my idle temp was sitting at 26C. When I ran the 3DMark benchmark with the 4low rom and overclocked at 1100/550 the max temp was only 69C. Sapphire definitely needs to reevaluate the thermal paste they're using!


So, there is no problems applying thermal paste to the HBM modules?


----------



## mustrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> So, there is no problems applying thermal paste to the HBM modules?


I sure hope not considering i did so when repalcing the cooler with an EKWB block.









The HBM memory has termal paste all over it by AMD and should be cooled like that. You don't want to use any thermal pads on this one.
The memory does not come in a package like GDDR5. It's a shiny die just like the GPU and it is on the same level too.


----------



## TBlazer7

Correct, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## thefinder808

So I extracted the files into the correct folder but when I run the program nothing happens. I get no text box or results at all. This is on Windows 10, my GPU is an R9 290 Tri-X. Anyone got any advice?
Edit: Talking about "cuinfo16.exe", not the BIOS tool.


----------



## FPSNige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinder808*
> 
> So I extracted the files into the correct folder but when I run the program nothing happens. I get no text box or results at all. This is on Windows 10, my GPU is an R9 290 Tri-X. Anyone got any advice?


You run it FROM the command line. Its not a clickable .bat.

So open a command prompt and CD to the Atomtool directory (Or in windows 8, in the folder, go to File > open command prompt > Open command prompt as Administrator).

Then type: makeroms.bat bios.rom

bios.rom being one of your backed.rom


----------



## thefinder808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSNige*
> 
> You run it FROM the command line. Its not a clickable .bat.
> 
> So open a command prompt and CD to the Atomtool directory (Or in windows 8, in the folder, go to File > open command prompt > Open command prompt as Administrator).
> 
> Then type: makeroms.bat bios.rom
> 
> bios.rom being one of your backed.rom


Actually I was talking about the "cuinfo16.exe" program, not the BIOS flashing tool.


----------



## FPSNige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinder808*
> 
> So I extracted the files into the correct folder but when I run the program nothing happens. I get no text box or results at all. This is on Windows 10, my GPU is an R9 290 Tri-X. Anyone got any advice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinder808*
> 
> Actually I was talking about the "cuinfo16.exe" program, not the BIOS flashing tool.


Oh, just put cuinfo in the same folder as the Memoryinfo,exe and run cuinfo.

If that doesnt work, when you run memoryinfo does a window open? If so, redownload cuinfo, if not, redownload memoryinfo


----------



## thefinder808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSNige*
> 
> Oh, just put cuinfo in the same folder as the Memoryinfo,exe and run cuinfo.
> 
> If that doesnt work, when you run memoryinfo does a window open? If so, redownload cuinfo, if not, redownload memoryinfo


Yeah all the files are in the right place, I tried redownloading them but still didn't work. When I run cuinfo16 no text box opens, nothing happens. Can't figure this one out.


----------



## FPSNige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinder808*
> 
> Yeah all the files are in the right place, I tried redownloading them but still didn't work. When I run cuinfo16 no text box opens, nothing happens. Can't figure this one out.


Does memoryinfo.exe work when you click it?


----------



## thefinder808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSNige*
> 
> Does memoryinfo.exe work when you click it?


Actually no, it doesn't. It does the same thing cuinfo16 does. It kind of flashes when you try to run it as though it's about to start but then nothing happens.


----------



## FPSNige

Not yet upgraded to win 10 (no Creative drivers yet), so cant check if its prompting for Administrator access. On win 8 you need to run it as Admin, so if its night, try the old rightclick > run as admin.


----------



## carlkoss

xfx r9 290 black edition

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8100005 / 00000000 [......x....]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Derion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> AFAIR, underlying low level layer crashes if no supported cards were found at all.


Huh.....I have a 290 and Catalyst 15.7 installed, all games are working fine as well:thinking:


----------



## mrgoogle87

Hello,

I just bought a r9 290 (Even though I bought it as a 290x with the box+warranty, because of possible fraud)

(which was sold to me in a 290x box as an 290X)

So I decided to scan my Sapphire Tri-X 290x and it appears to have a dual bios switch.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
*Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.*

Does this mean it is unlockable to a full 290x, like 100%??


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgoogle87*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a r9 290 (Even though I bought it as a 290x with the box+warranty, because of possible fraud)
> 
> (which was sold to me in a 290x box as an 290X)
> 
> So I decided to scan my Sapphire Tri-X 290x and it appears to have a dual bios switch.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> *Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.*
> 
> Does this mean it is unlockable to a full 290x, like 100%??


Yes!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgoogle87*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a r9 290 (Even though I bought it as a 290x with the box+warranty, because of possible fraud)
> 
> (which was sold to me in a 290x box as an 290X)
> 
> So I decided to scan my Sapphire Tri-X 290x and it appears to have a dual bios switch.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> *Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.*
> 
> Does this mean it is unlockable to a full 290x, like 100%??


So it _was_ a 290x after all?


----------



## dbs1231

YES!

i manged to unlock my sapphire trix oc! 4096 shaders!! working perfect !!

thank you for this guide!


----------



## fasttracker440

no dice for me.

Adapters detected: 4
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1002:0B00
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #4 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## mrgoogle87

For some reason, my second BIOS reads the amount of shader units of a 290, while switch one has 290x shaders.. BUT

Even on switch 2 with the 290 BIOS i was able to get 10.200 3d mark firestrike scores... Now I switched it to BIOS one and it reads the proper 290x shader units?









**
Using i5-2500K @ 4.6Ghz, win 8.1, core 1151mhz, mem 1350mhz, +50% power limit (Not to bad according to 3d mark) have not seen artefacts yet!


----------



## Andi64

Hi,

There are a lot of Fury cards that looks to have only one or two units broken. Is it possible to unlock unit by unit and not entire columns? The difference shouldn't be much... but you get more control.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andi64*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> There are a lot of Fury cards that looks to have only one or two units broken. Is it possible to unlock unit by unit and not entire columns? The difference shouldn't be much... but you get more control.


Short story no.

To gain performance you must symmetrically unlock CU's by the 4, individually unlocking single CU's even up to 3 has show to not increase performance at all.


----------



## Tradition

does any one have a r9 285 xfx black edition i need the BIOS pls


----------



## Mr Evil

No luck with mine. After flashing 4low there was no longer any signal to the monitor. Flashed back to the original BIOS and all is well again.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> does any one have a r9 285 xfx black edition i need the BIOS pls


No second BIOS switch?

This is a first, but it's _not_ actually on the techpowerup BIOS collection!

You _could_ try any of these, but after looking at the PCB of the card it appears to be a different design which means that any of those BIOS will likely not work.

R9 285 BIOS Collection

Either way you should make a separate thread about it.. That's a really unlucky one mate.


----------



## platinumjsi

Thoughts? As I understand it SE1 and SE3 should be unlockable?


----------



## mRYellow

I would try unlocking the last column.


----------



## platinumjsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> I would try unlocking the last column.


Not 1 and 3?

Need to have a proper look at the unlock process, my quick look indicated a number of bios's to try rather than selectively unlocking?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platinumjsi*
> 
> Not 1 and 3?
> 
> Need to have a proper look at the unlock process, my quick look indicated a number of bios's to try rather than selectively unlocking?


You can't unlock individual core. Only in clusters of 4. You need this for symmetry.


----------



## necneo

Hi , could I have a tutorial video ^^ svp


----------



## carlkoss

I also have Tahiti 7970's in crossfore I'd love to test in the future. One vote from me.


----------



## CoreOxide

I get this under win 10 with R9 280X Dual-X:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6798 - 174B:3001
 adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported

Ideas?


----------



## Scougar

Any Tonga's showing as unlockable yet? Curious that Tonga wouldn't be unlockable but 290's are.


----------



## Shehwaz

I tried to flash the _all bios onto my card and my card wouldn't work (I'm not surprised), but now I can't seem to flash the stock bios back onto the bios in the right position which is closest to the PCI-E Ports. My computer just boots up to a black screen otherwise. If anyone can post the stock R9 Fury Tri-X Bios for the switch in the right side closest to the PCI-E I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Mr Evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shehwaz*
> 
> ...If anyone can post the stock R9 Fury Tri-X Bios for the switch in the right side closest to the PCI-E I would appreciate it. Thank you!


TPU has a lot of BIOSes, including both for the Sapphire Fury.


----------



## Shehwaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Evil*
> 
> TPU has a lot of BIOSes, including both for the Sapphire Fury.


The page isn't currently loading for me. The main issue is the fact that even when I flash a BIOS on to the card when the switch is to the right towards the PCI-E it doesn't boot up. It goes straight to a black screen.


----------



## Scougar

Wasn't there an issue with bios's not being complete from tpu as they come via gpuz? Maybe you need a version someone has from atiflash (which might be complete)


----------



## Mr Evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> Wasn't there an issue with bios's not being complete from tpu as they come via gpuz? Maybe you need a version someone has from atiflash (which might be complete)


In that case, here are the backups I took of mine:

https://mrevil.asvachin.eu/temp/bios_original_left.rom
https://mrevil.asvachin.eu/temp/bios_original_right.rom
Read using atiflash, and I know they work because I had to restore my BIOS with onThey are version 015.049.000.003.000000 compared to the ones on TPU which are 015.049.000.002.000000


----------



## Protac

I have tried this tool and got this:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / F8010000 [..........o]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

Graphics-Card:
PowerColor Radeon 290 PCS+
GPU-Clock: 1040MHz
Mem-Clock: 1350MHz


----------



## CoreOxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreOxide*
> 
> I get this under win 10 with R9 280X Dual-X:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6798 - 174B:3001
> adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
> 
> Ideas?


Anyone?


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protac*
> 
> I have tried this tool and got this:
> Wow! All 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
> 
> Graphics-Card:
> PowerColor Radeon 290 PCS+
> GPU-Clock: 1040MHz
> Mem-Clock: 1350MHz


So I assume you now have a powercolor 290X!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreOxide*
> 
> Anyone?


Asic not supported?

Anyway you have a 280X, it's identical to my 7970.

There are no extra cores to unlock you already have a full chip..............


----------



## CoreOxide

Oh well, at least I know I have nothing to unlock.

Thanks!


----------



## Alastair

I ordered a pair of Sapphire Tri-x Fury's will be doing this as soon as they get here. Amazon estimates arrival at the end of August. (global shipping to South Africa.) the days can't go by fast enough!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve

Just got this beauty on friday, I guess I'm just lucky
It's a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (not the OC one).
I haven't even read the post about flashing the bios, so I'm not sure if I should do it. I did read the whole thread and found that even in cases like these is better to go with 4low instead of all.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamzaBeoulve*
> 
> Just got this beauty on friday, I guess I'm just lucky
> It's a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (not the OC one).
> I haven't even read the post about flashing the bios, so I'm not sure if I should do it. I did read the whole thread and found that even in cases like these is better to go with 4low instead of all.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


first try 4 low then try 4 high if both work than try all you may be one of the veary lucky ones if you have an dual bios card there is appsulty no harm in trying just remember to get the full bios instead of the gpuz back up


----------



## bombastinator

Is there any way to turn a 7950 into a 7970 perchance?


----------



## perunosx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Is there any way to turn a 7950 into a 7970 perchance?


No, saying this n-th time on these 45 pages.


----------



## grantgorgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perunosx*
> 
> No, saying this n-th time on these 45 pages.


some could: http://vga.it168.com/a2012/0507/1345/000001345261.shtml


----------



## legend999

So no unlock for 280x then??

That sucks









I unlocked my ASUS HD6950 back in the days.


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legend999*
> 
> So no unlock for 280x then??
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unlocked my ASUS HD6950 back in the days.


Well even if the same was the case with 7900 series, you'd have to unlock a 7950/280 to a 7970/280X.

You bought the 280X which is the full chip, just like the 6970 was.


----------



## sothur

In the last couple of days I have experienced some random video artifacts. A lot of green stripes all over and stuff. I have switched to the other (factory) bios. Let's see if it is related...


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I ordered a pair of Sapphire Tri-x Fury's will be doing this as soon as they get here. Amazon estimates arrival at the end of August. (global shipping to South Africa.) the days can't go by fast enough!


Awesome, what did you pay in Rands, shipping and customs included?
I've ordered from a local supplier but stock is so slow to reach us. ETA was 5 Aug and i'm still waiting.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I ordered a pair of Sapphire Tri-x Fury's will be doing this as soon as they get here. Amazon estimates arrival at the end of August. (global shipping to South Africa.) the days can't go by fast enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, what did you pay in Rands, shipping and customs included?
> I've ordered from a local supplier but stock is so slow to reach us. ETA was 5 Aug and i'm still waiting.
Click to expand...

At this point I have paid around R17000. Included in that was R460 for shipping and handling. So far bout a total savings of R3000 vs local. I bought through Amazon. They ship globally. They will calculate imports and duties and taxes. Which gets added to the check out price. That's amounted to about R2000 for me. However since we do not pay import duties on "spare" computer parts I have been told by other Amazon buyers that a large portion of that to be refunded. Assuming I get refunded 50% of the estimated duty fees in total I would of spent R16000 for both cards. All in a R4000 savings vs local. R2000 or so cheaper per card.

So far my experiences have been good with Amazon. I bought the cards at a price of 595 US dollars. But the price shortly dropped after that to 562. They said they will refund me the 66 dollars for the price difference. So so far decent service. My cards should get here on the 1st of September. You can track your package on their website. Mine apparently got to the shipping facility in new york yesterday.

If you want you can PM me and I'll send you additional information if you would like.

Back on topic. I look forward to seeing g if I MIGHT be able to get full fat Fury X chips in my cards. If not I am more than happy for 120/128 compute units!


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At this point I have paid around R17000. Included in that was R460 for shipping and handling. So far bout a total savings of R3000 vs local. I bought through Amazon. They ship globally. They will calculate imports and duties and taxes. Which gets added to the check out price. That's amounted to about R2000 for me. However since we do not pay import duties on "spare" computer parts I have been told by other Amazon buyers that a large portion of that to be refunded. Assuming I get refunded 50% of the estimated duty fees in total I would of spent R16000 for both cards. All in a R4000 savings vs local. R2000 or so cheaper per card.
> 
> So far my experiences have been good with Amazon. I bought the cards at a price of 595 US dollars. But the price shortly dropped after that to 562. They said they will refund me the 66 dollars for the price difference. So so far decent service. My cards should get here on the 1st of September. You can track your package on their website. Mine apparently got to the shipping facility in new york yesterday.
> 
> If you want you can PM me and I'll send you additional information if you would like.
> 
> Back on topic. I look forward to seeing g if I MIGHT be able to get full fat Fury X chips in my cards. If not I am more than happy for 120/128 compute units!


Thanks bud. Great to know and nice to see that you can save so much.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At this point I have paid around R17000. Included in that was R460 for shipping and handling. So far bout a total savings of R3000 vs local. I bought through Amazon. They ship globally. They will calculate imports and duties and taxes. Which gets added to the check out price. That's amounted to about R2000 for me. However since we do not pay import duties on "spare" computer parts I have been told by other Amazon buyers that a large portion of that to be refunded. Assuming I get refunded 50% of the estimated duty fees in total I would of spent R16000 for both cards. All in a R4000 savings vs local. R2000 or so cheaper per card.
> 
> So far my experiences have been good with Amazon. I bought the cards at a price of 595 US dollars. But the price shortly dropped after that to 562. They said they will refund me the 66 dollars for the price difference. So so far decent service. My cards should get here on the 1st of September. You can track your package on their website. Mine apparently got to the shipping facility in new york yesterday.
> 
> If you want you can PM me and I'll send you additional information if you would like.
> 
> Back on topic. I look forward to seeing g if I MIGHT be able to get full fat Fury X chips in my cards. If not I am more than happy for 120/128 compute units!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud. Great to know and nice to see that you can save so much.
Click to expand...

yeah no. I love to support the local businesses as they almost always have top notch after sales support. But with Fury at R10000 and Fury X at R12000 almost, it's just too much. You in SA?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah no. I love to support the local businesses as they almost always have top notch after sales support. But with Fury at R10000 and Fury X at R12000 almost, it's just too much. You in SA?


Yes, Pretoria boy









BTW: My card has just arrived


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah no. I love to support the local businesses as they almost always have top notch after sales support. But with Fury at R10000 and Fury X at R12000 almost, it's just too much. You in SA?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Pretoria boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My card has just arrived
Click to expand...

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## mRYellow

A quick pic of the packaged Fury. Still at the office


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> A quick pic of the packaged Fury. Still at the office


Awesome stuff! Better go show it off at the Radeon Fury Owners club!


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awesome stuff! Better go show it off at the Radeon Fury Owners club!


Will do bud.

Have you seen the first DX12 benchmarks? Although alpha it shows that AMD have better DX12 performance.


----------



## Theeggoflight

Greetings from lower Earth orbit Humans,

Here's the info for my Sapphire R9 Furys:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

A third Fury remains unboxed as the 2.5 slot cards do not play nice in my Rampage V (never checked the card width as was busy making crop circles on your Earth, as you call it). Presently considering melting the three of them together to make an incredibly furious card.

May time bend to your will,
TheEggOfLight


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theeggoflight*
> 
> Greetings from lower Earth orbit Humans,
> 
> Here's the info for my Sapphire R9 Furys:
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> A third Fury remains unboxed as the 2.5 slot cards do not play nice in my Rampage V (never checked the card width as was busy making crop circles on your Earth, as you call it). Presently considering melting the three of them together to make an incredibly furious card.
> 
> May time bend to your will,
> TheEggOfLight


Interesting. Might wanna try water to get three cards in there!


----------



## Theeggoflight

Greeting to you Alastair,

There'll be an order going in to EK for three blocks soon. The issue is shipping to lower Earth orbit. I understand this would make them single slot cards with a new back plate as an option. It will run me over $500 though and I'll need to get a separate rad for these three. The long process of wearing down the defenses of the missus for this spend has already begun..............

May space be but a play-thing for you,
TheEggOfLight

Edit: Added photo


----------



## mRYellow

OK here are my results:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I always forget which one is high and low.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> OK here are my results:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I always forget which one is high and low.


if I understand correctly how the BIOS 's work. Use the 4.low BIOS to activate the far right cluster of CU's. Using 4 high woukd activate the left row of CU' s and enable that random one in the 4th shader engine, that judging by its placement was disabled due to some sort of failure.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if I understand correctly how the BIOS 's work. Use the 4.low BIOS to activate the far right cluster of CU's. Using 4 high woukd activate the left row of CU' s and enable that random one in the 4th shader engine, that judging by its placement was disabled due to some sort of failure.


I'll try low first. Then all.
But think i'll wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Theeggoflight

Not looking good for the other machine with an R9 290 and R9 390. I'll pour water on them to see if it will improve matters.

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## mRYellow

Lol, i couldn't wait.

Here are my results.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 02000000 / 00000000 [......x.........]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Theeggoflight

Well done mRYellow! I'm still stuck on "Adapter not found" with atiflash, I suspect I need to add more water and maybe spread some around my monitors too......


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theeggoflight*
> 
> Well done mRYellow! I'm still stuck on "Adapter not found" with atiflash, I suspect I need to add more water and maybe spread some around my monitors too......


Thanks









Will try all for fun tomorrow.


----------



## Shehwaz

When using the _All rom and the _Low rom I don't see a difference in score when using Unigine Valley and Unigine Heaven. I have a FX-8320 at 4.5ghz if it matters. I don't see artifacts on the _All rom. On GPU-Z it shows all 4096 cores respectively. CuInfo also readys that all cores are unlocked. I'll post screenshots later with all the roms to show the difference in my system.


----------



## Shehwaz

The first image is using the _low bios with 3840 shaders unlocked. The core clock is 1070 and the memory is at 550.


The second image is using the stock bios at a core clock of 1070 and memory at 550. What's weird is I get a higher score with the stock bios, but I would have to run multiple tests to make sure.


My build is:
CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
RAM: KIngston HyperX Blu 1600mhz 8GB.
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 1TB.
Video Card: Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X


----------



## bigpoppapump

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

VisionTek R9 290


----------



## Theeggoflight

Here we are post-coitis, using low:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 02000000 / 00000000 [......x.........]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 08000000 / 00000000 [....x...........]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Theeggoflight

And here are the All scores versus the Low scores. All is the left side. I didn't see any major issues on screen. GPU-Z is reporting all units enabled.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theeggoflight*
> 
> And here are the All scores versus the Low scores. All is the left side. I didn't see any major issues on screen. GPU-Z is reporting all units enabled.


Are you showing any signs of instability or artifacting in normal gaming loads?


----------



## Theeggoflight

Not in 3D Mark but I did notice terrible performance in CompuBench for the FPS test and it failed one of the tests. So I'm going to drop off my CPU and RAM overclocks and test on the GPUs. That being said, I also had a 50MHz oc on the GPUs.


----------



## rx7racer

GpuPi will probably give you a very simple and quick way to check for stability with _all.rom enabled and all CU's in functional order.

I'd give that a whirl.


----------



## Overcocking1337

Any plans for patching the program to make it universal? Not for unlocking but to gather data







could be interesting! @tx12


----------



## Shehwaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> GpuPi will probably give you a very simple and quick way to check for stability with _all.rom enabled and all CU's in functional order.
> 
> I'd give that a whirl.


Why is that? The difference is about a second between the stock and _all rom. Is the difference supposed to be more substantial?


----------



## Fierceleaf

Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury TRI-X 1000MHZ,

Not sure I'm going to unlock yet, I'm reading up on it now, but I thought I would post the info anyway. Looks a little over my head.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shehwaz*
> 
> Why is that? The difference is about a second between the stock and _all rom. Is the difference supposed to be more substantial?


If you were using any defective CU's it would create an incorrect calculation and therefore fail the test. It's a stability checker to a degree.

Was referencing for Theegg as he is having some unusual results it seems.


----------



## Fierceleaf

I've ran into this problem, trying to make the new roms

C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atom\makeroms.bat backupleft.rom
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

anyone get this?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*
> 
> I've ran into this problem, trying to make the new roms
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atom\makeroms.bat backupleft.rom
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> anyone get this?


You need to install Python.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> You need to install Python.


I have python 2.7.1 installed. I can run the command line for python, and the atomtool is associated with python. If there anything else I'm missing, please advise.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*
> 
> I have python 2.7.1 installed. I can run the command line for python, and the atomtool is associated with python. If there anything else I'm missing, please advise.


To make the roms just drag the rom onto the makerom.bat file.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Does it matter if you do it with the command line or that way? I did that yesterday, to make the three rom files.
But when I run atiflash -p 0 backupleft.rom it cant find the file backupleft.rom.
I've placed it the atiflash directory. I was thinking that I had to use the command line to genereate the .rom files.

If this doesn't matter then I need to know why the. rom file that was generated cant be found when flashing.

I used the 4low.rom that was generated, renamed it, moved to the atiflash directory, ran atiflash from cmd.exe as admin, "cant find file"

*C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atif\atiflash -p 0 backupleft_4low.rom
File backupleft_4low.rom not found.

ERROR: 0FL01

C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atif\backupleft_4low.rom
The system cannot execute the specified program.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>*

The file is there, why doesnt atiflash see it

Update,
I flashed with the original backup bios and it worked, no problems, so something is going wrong with making the new roms, with atomtool. atiflash doesn't see the 4 low or 4high roms when I generate them by draggin the bios on the makeroms.bat


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*
> 
> Does it matter if you do it with the command line or that way? I did that yesterday, to make the three rom files.
> But when I run atiflash -p 0 backupleft.rom it cant find the file backupleft.rom.
> I've placed it the atiflash directory. I was thinking that I had to use the command line to genereate the .rom files.
> 
> If this doesn't matter then I need to know why the. rom file that was generated cant be found when flashing.
> 
> I used the 4low.rom that was generated, renamed it, moved to the atiflash directory, ran atiflash from cmd.exe as admin, "cant find file"
> 
> *C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atif\atiflash -p 0 backupleft_4low.rom
> File backupleft_4low.rom not found.
> 
> ERROR: 0FL01
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>c:\atif\backupleft_4low.rom
> The system cannot execute the specified program.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>*
> 
> The file is there, why doesnt atiflash see it
> 
> Update,
> I flashed with the original backup bios and it worked, no problems, so something is going wrong with making the new roms, with atomtool. atiflash doesn't see the 4 low or 4high roms when I generate them by draggin the bios on the makeroms.bat


I prefer going to the folder

D:
CD Atiflash
Dir/w (to check contents)

Then flash
atiflash -p 0 (name).rom


----------



## mRYellow

I tried all but i wasn't so lucky. Got artifacting in the desktop.
Well, a partial unlock is better than nothing


----------



## Fierceleaf

Well I'm still having problems getting a partial unlock, I cant get atiflash to flash any other bios than the original backup on the original drive.
I can do a checksum -cf and get a result on my C: drive not on my S: drive

I've tried,
-unlockrom 0
Ive tried forcing the flash,
-f -p 0 bios.rom

I've used Atiwinflash to look at the check sums and they are different, but forcing should overide that, and the wierd part is that even the bios with the original checksum not modiffied cant be seen once I move it to a different drive.
if there's anything anyone can recommend Id appreciate it. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## loveuguys

Has anyone a Validated Fire Strike (normal) score with gpu-z rpm with this unlock ??


----------



## faustino

here is the result on my r9 380 nitro

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E308
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF100001 / 00000000 [...x....]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF200001 / 00000000 [..x.....]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

damn tonga..


----------



## sonicmat

Powercolour 390

Bugger!

powercolour.jpg 285k .jpg file


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicmat*
> 
> Powercolour 390
> 
> Bugger!
> 
> powercolour.jpg 285k .jpg file


It's called Powercolor.


----------



## Schmuckley

That sure seems complicated,yet interesting.








Why not just flash it and see if it takes?








bricka bricka bricka.
My bricker drive is ready!








Latest AtiFlash I could find: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2306/atiflash-4-17/mirrors


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> That sure seems complicated,yet interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just flash it and see if it takes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bricka bricka bricka.
> My bricker drive is ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest AtiFlash I could find: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2306/atiflash-4-17/mirrors


Actually very simple if you follow the process.


----------



## fjordiales

Well, I was able to unlock 4low on all 3 of my fury Strix. Luckily for me, all cards needed 4low. I feel like a dummy since I can't comprehend the creation/back-up of the bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-x2-fiji-owners-club/4050#post_24348280

This post directed me to the bios I need including the stock bios. I know, I took a shortcut. I will post my results in firestrike in a bit.


----------



## fjordiales

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5790739/fs/5835227

Stock bios w 1020 vs 4low 1000


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5790739/fs/5835227
> 
> Stock bios w 1020 vs 4low 1000


Should've run 1020 on the 4low to see exact gains. Doesn't look like much of a gain but it is something.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Should've run 1020 on the 4low to see exact gains. Doesn't look like much of a gain but it is something.


Here you go.

Stock(1020) vs 4low(1000) vs 4low(1020).

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5790739/fs/5835227/fs/5837645


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scougar*
> 
> *So has anyone actually unlocked their fury*?


i got this far, page 5 and read your comment









Yeah! Has anyone yet?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i got this far, page 5 and read your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Has anyone yet?


there had been multiple tries, mostly successful, you hadn't encountered those yet?


----------



## ladcrooks

great - i have a soft spot for Amd and i do hope no one bricks their card









Most of my cards have been amd but with this new build of mine i had to have the 980ti to drive my 4k display using HDMI 2


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> great - i have a soft spot for Amd and i do hope no one bricks their card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my cards have been amd but with this new build of mine i had to have the 980ti to drive my 4k display using HDMI 2


Bricking your card will be very rare and unlucky, especially if you have a dual bios....virtually bricking proof.
I've managed to unlock 4 of the 8 CUs. Shaders are on 3840.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Subbed. Might have to have a crack at this.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Single Fury tri-x

Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 01010000 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## WheelZ0713

Success!

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 01000000 / 00000000 [.......x........]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

We unlocked all and it became unstable though and i'm a little shattered about that.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheelZ0713*
> 
> Success!
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 01000000 / 00000000 [.......x........]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> We unlocked all and it became unstable though and i'm a little shattered about that.


Congrats!


----------



## Sorki

My 380

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1043:0498
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## chaosblade02

MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Looks like this can't be unlocked......^&^&!!!!!


----------



## loveuguys

So the gain is within the 3D mark error range...

Is there absolutely some gain in games? Did anyone manage to get some real gain, which is not 1-2% in 3D mark?

I can't see any improvement standing in the middle of game with 63fps before and 63fps after.....

I will flash back the old bios, because i noticed that the cards thermals and power requirement increased. I had to rise the power limit to get it stable for an hour of gaming...

It's just not worth the hassle to me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loveuguys*
> 
> So the gain is within the 3D mark error range...
> 
> Is there absolutely some gain in games? Did anyone manage to get some real gain, which is not 1-2% in 3D mark?
> 
> I can't see any improvement standing in the middle of game with 63fps before and 63fps after.....
> 
> I will flash back the old bios, because i noticed that the cards thermals and power requirement increased. I had to rise the power limit to get it stable for an hour of gaming...
> 
> It's just not worth the hassle to me


When it comes to Hawaii I don't know what the gains are. Gains with Fiji are in the 5%-7% range. Since 15% of the chip is gimped in Fiji Pro vs Fiji XT. Big gains at 1080p won't be felt. Maybe 1%-2%. But up the resolution and you should see closer to the expected 5% gain. However the one thing that cannot be refuted, regardless of within error range, is that everyone who has managed to unlock their chip is seeing gains. No matter how small.


----------



## Alastair

I wish we could get some legacy support for this program. I would love to see if my 6850's stood a chance of unlocking to 6870's.


----------



## Scougar

How are the 380s being determined as not unlockable exactly? What determines they aren't?


----------



## Greenland

..................


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> After a month, my Fury died today with EXTREME artifacts. After 3 times uninstalling drivers and loading original BIOS, the card refuses to return to the original state which confirms its death.


Uh oh.

Return to original bios and do an RMA?


----------



## Greenland

Already load the OG BIOS into the card, that pic shows it's final moment. After that, it refuses to produce any output. Will ASUS/SApphire accept RMA in this case?


----------



## Greenland

......................


----------



## Alastair

So are the unlocks damaging the cards? Or is it HBM overclocking causing the briking? I can't imagine unlocking 4 undamaged CU's would cause damage. I imagine unlocking damaged CU's could.

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## willm19

Scary stuff, i got my sapphire fury unlocked about a month ago. Maybe it's a good idea to revert to old bios?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> Any chance I can use iGPU with the Fury installed to get to Windows? If that's possible, how can I revert the BIOS change without a driver installed? Thank you.


No for iGPU. You can try use iGPU to completely remove drivers and try to boot Fury w/o drivers. Use BIOS switch to try both bioses. Other option is to use 2nd PCIe card as primary to boot.
Personally I don't think unlocked cores could ever kill the card. But high temperature can do that (possibly). Added cores or activated failed cores could raise temperature, especially for overclocked chips.


----------



## mRYellow

I doubt it's the CU unlock. My advice is to test the card thoroughly after unlocking and make sure it's solid.
Also, set you own fan profile. These Fury TriX fans have been reported to switch-off.

BTW, that pic is pure modern art.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Can I add a +1 to the request for future Tahiti support? I have a 7870 XT (Tahiti) that I'd love to have a crack with!

This tool looks like so much fun


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
> DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Looks like this can't be unlocked......^&^&!!!!!


Got almost the same. Has anyone unlocked a 390? Maybe they've forced distributors to do HW locks-


----------



## Hueristic

No way unlocking bad cores can physically cause damage. Heat caused by overvolting those cores may. It is probable that the ones that are not disabled do to marketing will cause issues as they probably failed QC. Reverting back should restore, if it doesn't then the damage was certainly caused by too aggressive overvolting and or heat (byproduct of the overvolting). Heat damage causing artifacting can usually be attributed to a failed solder joint. If you get artifacting after a flash back to original bios then rma, The card would have failed anyway you just pushed it's boundries quicker by stressing it.


----------



## ThaRippa

Hello folks, i'd like to thank you for this thread.

I'll paste the outputs later, but i found this thread on friday, picked up two Sapphire Fury Tri-X for 550€ on monday and tried this.

One unlocked the "4low" CUs, the other one (even though it has one stray CU, too!) unlocked "_all".

**** yeah, you guys got me a Fury-X for at least 100€ less. And its stil very quiet with Sapphire's oversized cooler.









The Fury-now-X will be kept and tested further, but it ran many benchmarks since monday night and also played some hours of BF4 without a hitch. The only thing i can see as a drawback is that i could only clock to 1050 on the core, not higher (okay maybe 1065 would fly but meh). Without voltage modification i guess thats about normal for Fiji.

I am so happy!

p.s.: even the "4low" is a great thing, as more CUs seem to only help in extremely shader intensive workloads anyway.
But to get a full unlock that holds up stock Fury-X-speeds is so satisfying.









Edit: Here are the outputs in case anyone is still following this thread.

Before:
Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 1682:3220
adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00210000 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

After:
Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 1682:3220
adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Note that Card #1 was my XFX 7950 DD, which has an unsupported ASIC.


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaRippa*
> 
> Hello folks, i'd like to thank you for this thread.
> 
> I'll paste the outputs later, but i found this thread on friday, picked up two Sapphire Fury Tri-X for 550€ on monday and tried this.
> 
> One unlocked the "4low" CUs, the other one (even though it has one stray CU, too!) unlocked "_all".
> 
> **** yeah, you guys got me a Fury-X for at least 100€ less. And its stil very quiet with Sapphire's oversized cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fury-now-X will be kept and tested further, but it ran many benchmarks since monday night and also played some hours of BF4 without a hitch. The only thing i can see as a drawback is that i could only clock to 1050 on the core, not higher (okay maybe 1065 would fly but meh). Without voltage modification i guess thats about normal for Fiji.
> 
> I am so happy!
> 
> p.s.: even the "4low" is a great thing, as more CUs seem to only help in extremely shader intensive workloads anyway.
> But to get a full unlock that holds up stock Fury-X-speeds is so satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here are the outputs in case anyone is still following this thread.
> 
> Before:
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 1682:3220
> adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00210000 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> After:
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:679A - 1682:3220
> adapter #1: this ASIC is not supported
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> Note that Card #1 was my XFX 7950 DD, which has an unsupported ASIC.


XFX cards <3


----------



## aznguyen316

Thank you for this guide. Got a sapphire Fury in, and just straight flashed all on it and it seems stable and good without artifacts. Played about 2 hours of Rocket League no issues and ran a bunch of benchmarks.

Here's how it looked before the flash, I forgot to copy paste it it from CUinfo16.

........xx
........xx
......x..x
........xx

Here are my comparison results from my original Fury X from a month ago and some comparison to original Fury before flashing..

Comparison of 3584 vs 4096 shaders: @1000Mhz core | @1068Mhz core

Comparison of 4096 unlocked Fury vs a stock Fury X @ same clocks: Firestrike 1080p | Extreme



Finally a Computemark 1920x1080 normal benchmark run resulted in a 5429 score, not sure what that means though.

Thanks again! Free performance yay


----------



## martinducrey

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8800005 / 00000000 [...x.......]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Albengai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> Can I add a +1 to the request for future Tahiti support? I have a 7870 XT (Tahiti) that I'd love to have a crack with!
> 
> This tool looks like so much fun


+1 I have a R9 280/7950


----------



## ThaRippa

Hmm i also have a 7850 Tahiti in another PC. +1

One more thing: should/could i flash a Fury-X Bios to my fully unlockable card?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaRippa*
> 
> Hmm i also have a 7850 Tahiti in another PC. +1
> 
> One more thing: should/could i flash a Fury-X Bios to my fully unlockable card?


If it's Taihiti then it's 7950. If it's 7850 it's Pitcairn just BTW.


----------



## Anvi

Powercolor R9 390 PCS+ 8GB purchased in late August 2015.
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2358
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

RIP, no unlocks.


----------



## chaosblade02

Doesn't appear anyone's had any success unlocking an R9 390. I couldn't find a case of that happening anywhere else either.

Is there a chance the program could be wrong? And some of those are unlockable?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Doesn't appear anyone's had any success unlocking an R9 390. I couldn't find a case of that happening anywhere else either.
> 
> Is there a chance the program could be wrong? And some of those are unlockable?


Nope. The programme is not wrong.


----------



## PclAus

Hello all, first post.

Just got a Sapphire R9 Fury (Air)

I got the following result from CUInfo:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Successfully created the backup roms of the bios with AtiFlash, but atomtool isn't creating the unlock roms when its run (in Admin CMD).

Running Python 2.7.10 (64-bit), Windows 10 64-bit

Is it possible to use another persons unlock roms for the same card, or is each bios unique?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PclAus*
> 
> Hello all, first post.
> 
> Just got a Sapphire R9 Fury (Air)
> 
> I got the following result from CUInfo:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Successfully created the backup roms of the bios with AtiFlash, but atomtool isn't creating the unlock roms when its run (in Admin CMD).
> 
> Running Python 2.7.10 (64-bit), Windows 10 64-bit
> 
> Is it possible to use another persons unlock roms for the same card, or is each bios unique?


Just drag your .rom file onto the .bat file. It will do all the work for you.


----------



## PclAus

Opens a CMD window for a split second, but no files are made.


----------



## ReHWolution

Hey there! Just received a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC to review it. Tests are complete, here's what CUInfo says:
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

What do you think 'bout it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Hey there! Just received a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC to review it. Tests are complete, here's what CUInfo says:
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> What do you think 'bout it?


4.low. Judging from the position of the first disabled cu in SE2 it was most likely defective in some way.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Hey there! Just received a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC to review it. Tests are complete, here's what CUInfo says:
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> What do you think 'bout it?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.low. Judging from the position of the first disabled cu in SE2 it was most likely defective in some way.
Click to expand...

Since it's a dual BIOS card i'd like to give a try anyways, tomorrow i'll try!


----------



## Semel

Why not try all of them starting from the full unlock? It won't hurt ( we have a second bios) and we saw people getting full unlock although their cpuinfo resuts were mediocre.

I mean, we have only 3 versions to test, so it won't take much time.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PclAus*
> 
> Opens a CMD window for a split second, but no files are made.


DO you have Python installed?


----------



## rubenlol2

When trying to save my current bios I open CMD, type in CD (whatever directory atiflash and the 4 other DLL/SYS files are in) and atiflash -s 0 bios_backup_xxx.rom
Only message I get back is "adapter not found", am I doing something wrong? (also running in admin mode)

My R9 fury strix is spitting out this.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [x.............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Not sure what to use here, high maybe?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> When trying to save my current bios I open CMD, type in CD (whatever directory atiflash and the 4 other DLL/SYS files are in) and atiflash -s 0 bios_backup_xxx.rom
> Only message I get back is "adapter not found", am I doing something wrong? (also running in admin mode)
> 
> My R9 fury strix is spitting out this.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [x.............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Not sure what to use here, high maybe?


4.High I would say IF .All gives issues.


----------



## rubenlol2

Might want to try high first yeah, so I can be sure I wont brick it








But any idea how I can get the backup thing to actually work?

Also does anyone have a clue about how to unlock proper voltage control on a fiji card, kinda pisses me off that I can't look at the core voltage.


----------



## PclAus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> DO you have Python installed?


Yup, Python 2.7.10.

I got the unlocked bios roms from another R9 Fury owner, and gave it a shot last night.

4096 booted fine, showed in Gpu-Z, but 3d Mark wouldn't run.

Tested on Ark: Survival Evolved, no issues in game, but the steam overlay had an issue where moving a chat window would reveal darker columns across the screen.

Swapped 4096 for 3840, again booted no issues, 3d Mark ran without a hitch, and no problems in-game or with steam overlay.

Bit disappointed that I couldn't get the full unlock with ideal results in CUInfo, but 4/8 is better than nothing.

Thanks for the guide and good luck to everyone!


----------



## rubenlol2

Okay, after changing atiflash to a newer one (the one in the asus gpu thingy 2 didn't work) and python 2 instead of 3 (3 just gives syntax error) I managed it.
I did it.

Its glorious


----------



## rubenlol2

Also, is there any way of activating a single row that isn't part of the last two without using -all- ?


----------



## PclAus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Also, is there any way of activating a single row that isn't part of the last two without using -all- ?


Given that any cores that are marked (x) outside of the last 2 columns are likely failed cores which led to the chip being used for a regular Fury, activating it would probably lead to issues/instability while running 3d apps.

Then again, some people here have had success with a full unlock even with x's outside the right 2 columns, so there is a chance it might work anyway.

Having said that, I haven't seen a way to unlock columns other than the rightmost 2 with the exception of -all-. It might be possible, but you'd need to find someone who can adjust the rom/makeroms code to activate the column you're after instead of the usual ones.

In short: If -all- is unstable, your best bet is trying for 4/8 with _low or _high.


----------



## rubenlol2

Mine boots and runs vally flawlessly without artifacts or instability at all @4096 cores enabled.
But it doesn't run other applications well, 3Dmark and a lot of games artifact heavily (oddly enough no crashing) when I run All and 4high.
When running 4low I get no artifacts, but only 3776 cores o-o.

I'd really like to enable that last unit on the 3rd row to the far left.


----------



## PclAus

Unfortunately if All and 4high are both causing artifacting, and 4low works, then it's almost certain that one of the cores activated by all/high is bust.

Are you running any overclock while using all/4high?


----------



## rubenlol2

No, but I'm pretty sure its some cores in the high that are causing the errors, because it artifacts only with all and high, not with low.
The artifacts look exactly the same with all and high, regardless of frequency, can even snub it down to 500mhz and its still artifacting in some apps.

Right now it looks like this, and is running without artifacts.
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [x.............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I want to see if I can turn on the single one in the first row and see if it artifacts or not, because the GPU doesn't like it when its not symmetrical :v


----------



## PclAus

Mmm I see what you mean.

Not something I'd be able to help with sorry. If you can't find a way to unlock that core just leave it at 3776 and push the overclock as much as possible.

Alternatively you could reflash the original BIOS, flip the switch and try flashing the 2nd BIOS, to see if it makes any difference. Just make sure one of the Bios' has the original/backup on it at all times. Unlikely it will change anything, though.


----------



## PclAus

Also, as a precaution, make sure that the GPU is not being used AT ALL during flashing.

That means no gpu-z, no MSI afterburner, no GPU Tweak II, nothing that will cause the GPU usage to go above 0% or use GPU resources.

I even disabled all background apps and turned off windows appearance features.

The only thing that should be open during flashing is the CMD window.

Disclaimer: By no means am I an expert, and this might be overkill.


----------



## rubenlol2

My card boots fine with every CU enabled, but I don't have dual bios anyhow


----------



## PclAus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> My card boots fine with every CU enabled, but I don't have dual bios anyhow


In that case I'm out of ideas.









Best of luck and hope you find a workaround!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> No, but I'm pretty sure its some cores in the high that are causing the errors, because it artifacts only with all and high, not with low.
> The artifacts look exactly the same with all and high, regardless of frequency, can even snub it down to 500mhz and its still artifacting in some apps.
> 
> Right now it looks like this, and is running without artifacts.
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [x.............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I want to see if I can turn on the single one in the first row and see if it artifacts or not, because the GPU doesn't like it when its not symmetrical :v


You should go back to the default bios. Unlocking 3 CU's will give you absolutely 0 performance increase. The GCN architecture is designed in such a way that the Shader Engines all have to be symmetrical. By unlocking only 3 CU's the SE's are no longer symmetrical. So the GPU-Z might detect the re-enabked cores. But the cores will not be able to be used as the Shader Engines will bypass them in order to retain symmetry. So it would seem that the core was too defective to be unlocked. I am sorry man. But you got the bad end of the silicone lottery.


----------



## rubenlol2

If one could edit the bios to enable the last CU so it would look like this.

SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]

Wouldn't that make it symmetrical?


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> If one could edit the bios to enable the last CU so it would look like this.
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 80020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 
> Wouldn't that make it symmetrical?


It would. But the highest core in SE3 (x-marked), is most probably dead too. It very well possible what you're got 2 failed cores, in lowest and the next rows. Even if it's possible to select such configuration to partially select cores from different rows to get 4 in total, that's not supported by current tools. It would be not easy task to loop through and test all (70 in total) possible 4-combinations in set of 8.


----------



## rubenlol2

Might be dead yeah, but something tells me its not as the artifacting I get with all and high4 is exactly the same.
Does a bios from another card that has that configuration work? or is each bios tied to every specific card.


----------



## LtSkitzo

Would love to see a visual guide on this!

Anyone working on a recording of them doing the unlock? would be useful/educational, and give a bit of additional confidence to those (such as myself) who are nervous yet want to do it.


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtSkitzo*
> 
> Would love to see a visual guide on this!
> 
> Anyone working on a recording of them doing the unlock? would be useful/educational, and give a bit of additional confidence to those (such as myself) who are nervous yet want to do it.


If you have a dual bios, you cannot fail.


----------



## fjordiales

For r9 fury(Strix/Tri-X) owners, do you guys/gals mind sharing your custom fan profile after unlocking? Especially the ones with crossfire. PM is is fine too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> For r9 fury(Strix/Tri-X) owners, do you guys/gals mind sharing your custom fan profile after unlocking? Especially the ones with crossfire. PM is is fine too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PclAus




----------



## Knight26

I just finished unlocking my 2 Sapphire Furies. I bought a Sapphire Fury Tri-X OC several weeks ago. I had planned on buying another OC version when they came back in stock but I got tired of waiting so I picked up the stock version. I backed up the bios for both cards but I used the OC version as the base bios for the unlock after doing some testing with the stock card. So, I unlocked to Fury 3840's plus I also turned my stock Fury into the OC version.

CUINFO Output Before:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

CUINFO Output After:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## ds84

Here is my CUInfo:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

So, i should try the unlock 4?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Here is my CUInfo:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> So, i should try the unlock 4?


I would. 4low. Right most column.


----------



## Semel

Is the any difference unlocking wise between tri-x fury and tri-x fury OC edition?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Is the any difference unlocking wise between tri-x fury and tri-x fury OC edition?


None. Procedure is the exactly the same.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> None. Procedure is the exactly the same.


I guess I should have asked it differently coz .I meant to ask whether OC edition had a better chance of unlocking\fully unlocking than standard edition cards


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> I guess I should have asked it differently coz .I meant to ask whether OC edition had a better chance of unlocking\fully unlocking than standard edition cards


Most likely not. Sapphire just picks chips with better OCing ability


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

so just a quick question....has anyone unlocked saphire fury to fury x? mine does manage to unlock but nowhere near stable....so im wondering is strix only posible to do this? has anyone tried it?


----------



## fjordiales

I have 3 Fury Strix and only stable in 4low. Tried all and it just artifact even in stock clocks. I believe it depends on some kind of silicon lottery. There are some that works, some that just doesn't. I've seen more posts here of Tri-X that was able to do all and still stable.


----------



## PclAus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> so just a quick question....has anyone unlocked saphire fury to fury x? mine does manage to unlock but nowhere near stable....so im wondering is strix only posible to do this? has anyone tried it?


I had ideal results in CUinfo for a full unlock (both right hand columns with 4 x's) and initially tried unlocking to 4096. 3d Mark wouldn't run, which is generally a good indicator that one of the cores is dead, and I had some visual issues in games.

Tried 3840 and it's been running with no problems since, improved my 3d Mark score by ~400.

Some few people might get lucky and be able to unlock all cores, but for the vast majority 3840 will be the most stable, both for the ASUS and Sapphire Models.


----------



## By-Tor

I'm not finding the Memory Info folder I'm to run this from.

Can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## fjordiales

Just to add, this is what mine looks like now.

Adapters detected: 3
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm not finding the Memory Info folder I'm to run this from.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thank you


I'm not sure if this will help though. Also, IDK if the OP is aware of this site/other guide.

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help though. Also, IDK if the OP is aware of this site/other guide.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html


When I do as that says this is what I get.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> so just a quick question....has anyone unlocked saphire fury to fury x? mine does manage to unlock but nowhere near stable....so im wondering is strix only posible to do this? has anyone tried it?


I have a sapphire Fury Tri-X regular that I've been keeping at fully unlocked and have gamed with it for the past week. What sort of stability issues do you run into?

Here's my best Firestrike run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5923385

Also did a valley run: Extreme HD 1920x1080 score 3638


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> When I do as that says this is what I get.


Haven't seen that error. I have my CUinfo and memory thing in the same folder.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help though. Also, IDK if the OP is aware of this site/other guide.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html
> 
> 
> 
> When I do as that says this is what I get.
Click to expand...

You should put the CUinfo tool in the memoryinfo folder. OP have download link for both.


----------



## By-Tor

Here's mine.. Not sure what it's telling me...



Thanks


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's mine.. Not sure what it's telling me...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


LOL! It's telling you all is already unlocked.


----------



## By-Tor

Thanks


----------



## Nobbs66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PclAus*
> 
> I had ideal results in CUinfo for a full unlock (both right hand columns with 4 x's) and initially tried unlocking to 4096. 3d Mark wouldn't run, which is generally a good indicator that one of the cores is dead, and I had some visual issues in games.
> 
> Tried 3840 and it's been running with no problems since, improved my 3d Mark score by ~400.
> 
> Some few people might get lucky and be able to unlock all cores, but for the vast majority 3840 will be the most stable, both for the ASUS and Sapphire Models.


Yeah, my CUInfo has both columns with X's as well, so I'll try to do a full unlock when I get home tonight.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

@aznguyen316
Quote:


> What sort of stability issues do you run into?


i can boot just fine. the whole windows seems ok and all. i can do furmark for example and its fine whith no artifacts or anything. i cant run valley. it just wont start. and in games ive got screen tearing on screen, not whole screen but just part of it is disturbed. its fine on 3840 so i guess its smtg







btw got increase in valley score only by 200 and i added a small oc to the later.(1050 on the core). feels a bit small.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> so just a quick question....has anyone unlocked saphire fury to fury x? mine does manage to unlock but nowhere near stable....so im wondering is strix only posible to do this? has anyone tried it?


Ah okay, I want to make sure mine is fully stable. I've gamed on it, no issues with MGS V and GTA V, valley runs well with overclocks, firestrike is great. Any other suggestions to test to make sure my full unlock is solid?


----------



## Nobbs66

Ok, here's my CUInfo Log

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Greenland

So I RMA'ed my dead ASUS Fury and got another one back:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

It's really tempting to unlock the extra shaders but considering doing so kille my old card, it can't justify for 5% gain.


----------



## Nobbs66

Yeah, tried to unlock some, but the card started artifacting. Then, I tried flashing back, and it won't boot on that BIOS. I don't think I"m going to end up flashing the second BIOS


----------



## andrewff2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*
> 
> I owned a 8970M and the M290X is exactly the same, except that it has higher clock speeds. You can flash a M290X bios on a 8970M. The 7970M has different memory, so 8970/290X bioses wont work.


Sup man!!

Sending a PM asking some stuff about convert a 8970m to m290x


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> so just a quick question....has anyone unlocked saphire fury to fury x? mine does manage to unlock but nowhere near stable....so im wondering is strix only posible to do this? has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay, I want to make sure mine is fully stable. I've gamed on it, no issues with MGS V and GTA V, valley runs well with overclocks, firestrike is great. Any other suggestions to test to make sure my full unlock is solid?
Click to expand...

You already gaming with it, no issue. So it should be solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobbs66*
> 
> Yeah, tried to unlock some, but the card started artifacting. Then, I tried flashing back, and it won't boot on that BIOS. I don't think I"m going to end up flashing the second BIOS


Leave the second BIOS alone. If you screw that too, you may turn your gpu to expensive paperweight.


----------



## mRYellow

I would also use GPUPi to test.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> doing so kille my old card, it can't justify for 5% gain.


Jesus,man... how did it happen? What kind of problems did you have with this card of yours?

Is it safe to flash sapphire tri-x though? it has dual bios..

I'm waiting for my sapphire tri-x to be delivered and considering I wanted to try to unlock it reading your post made me really scared and all









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobbs66*
> 
> . Then, I tried flashing back, and it won't boot on that BIOS.


You mean you restored the original bios and it didn't work anyway? Did you do everything right? Maybe you could try flashing it again this time with another bios suitable for your gpu(I guess you can find it on internet)


----------



## Hueristic

Just a reminder, don't forget to test both bioses before flashing.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Just a reminder, don't forget to test both bioses before flashing.


How do we do it?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> How do we do it?


Boot with the bios switch in the other position, not a good time if you frag a bios and the second wasn't good to start with.


----------



## Semel

Ahhhh ..I thought you meant something else lol

Btw will unlocking reduce overclocking potential?


----------



## zagitta

What's the best way to verify the unlock is working perfectly?
My Sapphire R9 Fury tri-x CU looks like this:

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

But I've managed to unlock all 4096 and haven't had any stability issues or glitches as far as I can tell. Playing DotA2 and shadows of mordor have worked without any issues. 20 minutes of furmark works fine too (didn't test for longer) and 3dmark firestrike completes fine too: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8567781
GPUPI also seems to work just fine so did I just get really lucky or is there anything else I should do to check the stability?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Difrae

Asus R9 Fury Strix:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

4low?


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zagitta*
> 
> What's the best way to verify the unlock is working perfectly?
> My Sapphire R9 Fury tri-x CU looks like this:
> 
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> But I've managed to unlock all 4096 and haven't had any stability issues or glitches as far as I can tell. Playing DotA2 and shadows of mordor have worked without any issues. 20 minutes of furmark works fine too (didn't test for longer) and 3dmark firestrike completes fine too: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8567781
> GPUPI also seems to work just fine so did I just get really lucky or is there anything else I should do to check the stability?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nope, that should be fine! Nice!


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Jesus,man... how did it happen? What kind of problems did you have with this card of yours?
> 
> Is it safe to flash sapphire tri-x though? it has dual bios..
> 
> I'm waiting for my sapphire tri-x to be delivered and considering I wanted to try to unlock it reading your post made me really scared and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you restored the original bios and it didn't work anyway? Did you do everything right? Maybe you could try flashing it again this time with another bios suitable for your gpu(I guess you can find it on internet)


You can kill your card if
1. You don't have dual bios
2. One of the original bios's isn't working (check)


----------



## steffoon

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00060000 / 00000000 [.............xx.]
SE3 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

From this info SE2 appears to be messed up on CU 2 and 3. I tried a complete unlock (as if...) but got artifacts all over the place. Normally I would stop but since some had luck doing a full unlock with disabled CU outside the last 2 I decided not to give up yet.
I slightly modified the python script to be able to unlock different CU than the lowest 2 and get the following result without any issues so far:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 08000000 / 00000000 [....x...........]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

The small modification is on line 318 of the python script to allow the bit value of the CU columns you want unlocked. Anyone with a basic knowledge of bit manipulation can unlock additional columns this way.

In the end I'm happy that I got a partial unlock but I still find it strange why some apparently random units which appear to be working fine are locked. Anyone with an explanation?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Ahhhh ..I thought you meant something else lol
> 
> Btw will unlocking reduce overclocking potential?


Depends if the core was locked for instability or just for marketing. All you can do is unlock test and cross your fingers.


----------



## Alluringskull

with my sapphire tri-x

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I'm going to try the unlock tonight







wish me luck!


----------



## mRYellow

I would also use GPUPi to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alluringskull*
> 
> with my sapphire tri-x
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I'm going to try the unlock tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck!


Good luck


----------



## FlyInfinity

Can someone please post the stock bios for a Sapphire Fury Tri-X *NON OC* (the 1000 mhz clock version) in the left(high power limit) switch position? I lost mine somehow and need to revert









Thanks in advance!


----------



## SLK

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Hmm, looks like a dud to me?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Can someone please post the stock bios for a Sapphire Fury Tri-X *NON OC* (the 1000 mhz clock version) in the left(high power limit) switch position? I lost mine somehow and need to revert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


See if this is what you're looking for...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/430#post_24303413


----------



## weespid

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difrae*
> 
> Asus R9 Fury Strix:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> 4low?


seeing as 4 low nor 4 high will provide you with an usable unlock you will have to do what steffoon did to get an useful unlock as quoted below you could also try all on an whim and hope that it works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steffoon*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> -snip-
> 
> From this info SE2 appears to be messed up on CU 2 and 3. I tried a complete unlock (as if...) but got artifacts all over the place. Normally I would stop but since some had luck doing a full unlock with disabled CU outside the last 2 I decided not to give up yet.
> I slightly modified the python script to be able to unlock different CU than the lowest 2 and get the following result without any issues so far:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> The small modification is on line 318 of the python script to allow the bit value of the CU columns you want unlocked. Anyone with a basic knowledge of bit manipulation can unlock additional columns this way.
> 
> In the end I'm happy that I got a partial unlock but I still find it strange why some apparently random units which appear to be working fine are locked. Anyone with an explanation?


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> See if this is what you're looking for...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/430#post_24303413


Thanks but I already tried that one. atiflash just says "Flash already programmed". I assume the tool is telling me im trying to flash the same bios which is the OC version.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Can someone please post the stock bios for a Sapphire Fury Tri-X *NON OC* (the 1000 mhz clock version) in the left(high power limit) switch position? I lost mine somehow and need to revert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Here you go

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rfbxispfosz2hlo/bios_backup_defL.rom?dl=0

My backup.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rfbxispfosz2hlo/bios_backup_defL.rom?dl=0
> 
> My backup.


I just flashed with this bios and its acting like the low power version. Running furmark it wont go over 75C and the clocks never reach 1000. The clocks hover around 950. The VDDC is also lower than normal. Are you sure thats the left bios posted?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> I just flashed with this bios and its acting like the low power version. Running furmark it wont go over 75C and the clocks never reach 1000. The clocks hover around 950. The VDDC is also lower than normal. Are you sure thats the left bios posted?


Try this one. Maybe i just got the names mixed up.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b891mm3yyv1v1tf/bios_backup_defR.rom?dl=0


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Try this one. Maybe i just got the names mixed up.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b891mm3yyv1v1tf/bios_backup_defR.rom?dl=0


This one is behaving as expected, so they are backwards. Thanks!


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> I just flashed with this bios and its acting like the low power version. Running furmark it wont go over 75C and the clocks never reach 1000. The clocks hover around 950. The VDDC is also lower than normal. Are you sure thats the left bios posted?


Where do you see the VDDC reading?

Edit* I found it in GPUZ. What should it be on load? Mine fluctuates between 1.1375 and 1.1438v


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Where do you see the VDDC reading?
> 
> Edit* I found it in GPUZ. What should it be on load? Mine fluctuates between 1.1375 and 1.1438v


I used gpuz to monitor the cards behavior.

This is just based on my testing but the low power mode bios never goes above 1.15v. The high power mode bios will try to stay at 1.15 but will occasionally spike to 1.16x. Using the OC left bios it would hover between 1.16x - 1.18x and occasionally spike to 1.2xx during load. Furmark was used for all of the load testing.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difrae*
> 
> Asus R9 Fury Strix:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> 4low?


seeing as 4 low nor 4 high will provide you with an usable unlock you will have to do what steffoon did to get an useful unlock as quoted below you could also try all on an whim and hope that it works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steffoon*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> -snip-
> 
> From this info SE2 appears to be messed up on CU 2 and 3. I tried a complete unlock (as if...) but got artifacts all over the place. Normally I would stop but since some had luck doing a full unlock with disabled CU outside the last 2 I decided not to give up yet.
> I slightly modified the python script to be able to unlock different CU than the lowest 2 and get the following result without any issues so far:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> The small modification is on line 318 of the python script to allow the bit value of the CU columns you want unlocked. Anyone with a basic knowledge of bit manipulation can unlock additional columns this way.
> 
> In the end I'm happy that I got a partial unlock but I still find it strange why some apparently random units which appear to be working fine are locked. Anyone with an explanation?


You can't just unlock any which CU you want. You have to unlock at least four. You can't unlock one, two or three. You HAVE to unlock four. Due to the way the core is designed it has to remain symmetrical. You can unlock less than four. But you won't get any performance benefit as the core will bypass the unlocked odd CU's in order to remain symmetrical. So if you can't unlock at least four. Then don't bother wasting yer time. And unlocking two from one SE and only one from the others won't work either simply because now the SE's are not symmetrical. So yeah. Not gonna work.


----------



## Difrae

Salutations cannot thank you enough Alastair!

I think I will hold back for now as I am run into a big trouble with the rest of my system. However, as I finish with that will be following your advice strictly!

TX software is one of the main reasons I sold my 980 and went back to radeon, which I was away since my 9500 back in the day I could turn mine into the 9700.

(Edited for typos)


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> I used gpuz to monitor the cards behavior.
> 
> This is just based on my testing but the low power mode bios never goes above 1.15v. The high power mode bios will try to stay at 1.15 but will occasionally spike to 1.16x. Using the OC left bios it would hover between 1.16x - 1.18x and occasionally spike to 1.2xx during load. Furmark was used for all of the load testing.


I wonder if this will give a better OC.


----------



## Semel

I can't find a bios switch on sapphire tri-x fury lol Can someone make a photo of it
Thanx

PS Nevermind I found it.. it is so small =)
I managed to unlock it to 3840


http://imgur.com/y5CSsed

Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Witcher 3 is stable at 1080/550


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> I wonder if this will give a better OC.


Probably


----------



## Overcocking1337

@tx12 I still want to check my 280X data, is there a workaround to see it?


----------



## Dagamus NM

I was curious about the 295x2's so I ran the memory and core tool. All CU's are unlocked as expected.

Adapters detected: 4
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:0B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:1B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:0B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #4 PCI ID: 1002:67B9 - 1002:1B2A
DevID [67B9] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## Mythica

hey I have a R9 Fury Tri-X and it has random crashes and i found this thread so i ran the software to see if mine was bad and thats why i was getting all this hassle this is my results



could this be causing any instability issues or do you think its just bad drivers on AMD side as it stands i dont think il try risking unlocking the card


----------



## Xiphan

Result from my Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Why is it in some of the results I have seen override is possible when the CUs are HW locked but on mine they are not?


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

its not always the same. as i recal pcs and xfx made their cards whit full hawai xt chips. and even that was the first few batches of cards. later on all were locked. so yea not really good news









and a quick question for fury saphire owners(non x). ive got a "buzzing" sound coming out of gpu at load....anyone got similiar issue?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










something similiar to this.

i just want to know if its worth for rma...?


----------



## cnckane

I have the same issue under heavy load there is coil whine...

Regarding core unlock: Does the _ALL bios unlock only the 1st and 2nd column from the right or also unlocks other CU's from different columns ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphan*
> 
> Result from my Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E283
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Why is it in some of the results I have seen override is possible when the CUs are HW locked but on mine they are not?


because a work around to the hardware lock has only been found to work on Fiji based SKU's.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

Quote:


> because a work around to the hardware lock has only been found to work on Fiji based SKU's.


not true. hawai could have been unlocked too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread

theres a thread on this forum too







but as i said only earlier cards and even that not from all aib vendors.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> because a work around to the hardware lock has only been found to work on Fiji based SKU's.
> 
> 
> 
> not true. hawai could have been unlocked too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread
> 
> theres a thread on this forum too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as i said only earlier cards and even that not from all aib vendors.
Click to expand...

yes true. Because some Hawaii chips were BIOS locked. When it comes to HARDWARE locks Fiji is the only chip that has a work around.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

ohh miss read then. nevermind


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnckane*
> 
> I have the same issue under heavy load there is coil whine...
> 
> Regarding core unlock: Does the _ALL bios unlock only the 1st and 2nd column from the right or also unlocks other CU's from different columns ?


Coil whine isn't worth for RMA. _ALL unlocks everything, however if there's no full column it will NOT give you ANY performance boost. So leave it alone.


----------



## GMcDougal

So what does all this mean? Good or bad? I dont plan on unlocking right now and dont even know if i will try. Just curious. Thanks

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## cnckane

You can probably unlock 4 CUs with _low bios.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnckane*
> 
> You can probably unlock 4 CUs with _low bios.


Are the gains worth the trouble?


----------



## cnckane

Well, the "trouble" takes 10-15 minutes tops, and you can gain a few additional % performance for the upcoming months (maybe years ?)...

You should decide, I've had worse CU config than yours and works fine with 60 Compute Units.


----------



## seanpatrick

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

This is from my new Sapphire Nitro 390 card. Looks like I won't be turning it into a 390x any time soon


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> So what does all this mean? Good or bad? I dont plan on unlocking right now and dont even know if i will try. Just curious. Thanks
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Definitely try _low if you have dual bios


----------



## NeMeSiStm

Before flashing:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

And after flashing:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Thanks Guys for this Thread and a even bigger Thanks to "Buildzoid / Mr.Cleaner" and his "short form" of how to unlock AMD Fury

I have a Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X OC and it is running atm @ 1092/500 looks stable without Errors or Crashes


----------



## cnckane

Can somebody upload the original Sapphire Fury *OC* bioses ?


----------



## NeMeSiStm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnckane*
> 
> Can somebody upload the original Sapphire Fury *OC* bioses ?


You mean the Bios from "Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X OC" or an other card?


----------



## cnckane

Yes it's up for the non-OC but I couldn't find it for the OC version and TPU has an older one uploaded to their vBIOS collection.


----------



## NeMeSiStm

I can upload my stock bios (made a backup 2days ago before unlocking) tonight. (In about 8 hours)


----------



## GMcDougal

Here are the bioses pulled off my Fury Tri-X (NON oc edition)

SapphireFuryBioses.zip 192k .zip file


Bioses are named according to the position of the switch in relation to the I/O plate.


----------



## cnckane

You may want to save them with the command line atiflash because these files are incomplete. FIJI bioses are 256 kb, Winflash and GPU-Z saves only the first 128 kb. Thanks anyway but I have the n-oc bioses already from this topic.


----------



## tomytom99

Darn, I wish that this would work with my 270x Curaçao card. Any ideas on if the program can/will be updated to support more chip models?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnckane*
> 
> You may want to save them with the command line atiflash because these files are incomplete. FIJI bioses are 256 kb, Winflash and GPU-Z saves only the first 128 kb. Thanks anyway but I have the n-oc bioses already from this topic.


I had no idea, sorry! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Darn, I wish that this would work with my 270x Curaçao card. Any ideas on if the program can/will be updated to support more chip models?


You didn't read anything. The X stands for the FULL chip, all CUs are already unlocked...


----------



## Lixi

Hi all,

I received my Sapphire Fury Tri-X today and immediately tried out the unlock. Below you can see the output of cuinfo before and after the flash. GPU-Z also shows that my card is running with 3840 shaders now.

I made one FireStrike Extreme run which was stable. I got about 100 points higher score in comparison to stock BIOS. It went up from 6527 to 6664. I am also going to play some games to see if it keeps being stable.

BEFORE:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

AFTER:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00400000 / 00000000 [.........x......]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Thanks to tx12 for this very nice guide.

Cheers


----------



## GMcDougal

So when I run the atiflash to backup my bioses, I get an adaptor not found message. if I run atiflash -I, I get an adaptor not found. Anyway to fix this? I also tried changing the adaptor number from 0 to 5 and I still get the message.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> So when I run the atiflash to backup my bioses, I get an adaptor not found message. if I run atiflash -I, I get an adaptor not found. Anyway to fix this? I also tried changing the adaptor number from 0 to 5 and I still get the message.


backup bios? to save your bios on file? just use GPUZ. save the bios on a separate drive. flashdrive or whatever even on your phone.


----------



## Lixi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> backup bios? to save your bios on file? just use GPUZ. save the bios on a separate drive. flashdrive or whatever even on your phone.


In the starting post of this thread it says GPU-Z is not recommended to backup the BIOS, because it only saves 128KB, while the complete BIOS is 256KB in size.

Unfortunately I can not help GMcDougal in another way, but at least he should consider this before he starts off.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> backup bios? to save your bios on file? just use GPUZ. save the bios on a separate drive. flashdrive or whatever even on your phone.


I was told gpu z doesnt save the entire file. Only 128kb out of 256kb


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I was told gpu z doesnt save the entire file. Only 128kb out of 256kb


you are right. mine is only 128Kb.

edit: i downloaded one 290X rom in Techpowerup database and it is only 128Kb. hmmm.

check this thread out . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443242/the-r9-290-290x-unlock-thread


----------



## kizwan

@rdr09 The Fury have issue with BIOS dumping using GPU-Z. It's not complete per-OP.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @rdr09 The Fury have issue with BIOS dumping using GPU-Z. It's not complete per-OP.


thanks for clearing that up. i thought GM has a hawaii.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Damn it, I did a build over the weekend and it was with a 390 8GB, I had it overnight too..

Would have been interesting... Alas it'll probably never get done now, the guy that has it isn't that much into hardware


----------



## Alastair

How do I actually run the Atomtool? I downloaded Python and stuff. Everytime I run the atomtool though it just opens then instantly closes.

I drag the backed up .rom onto the .bat file in atomtool and it does nothing. I do have Python installed.

I have no idea how to use python.


----------



## Alastair

Can someone send over a copy of the Sapphire Fury Tri-X bios. I am looking for the high power limit Bios. I cant seem to change the switch with the EK blocks on.

Or does unlocking the card with a generated rom make it use higher power settings than the stock bios?

Edit: I found the increased power limit BIOS on techpower up. Are they safe to use? Or were they backed up with GPU-z?


----------



## Alastair

OK. So I am doing one GPU at a time. The first one has the entire left column nicely lined up but the second row there was an odd one. Fine. So I figured I would try the all BIOS to test it out. And it artifacts. So i decide to try the high bios to make sure it was definitely that CU that was faulty and now she won't boot.

I can't get to the BIOS switch because the EK-FC Bridge link is in the way. How can I make my machine post with the second card so I can use that to flash the first card back.

I don't want to undo my loop to get to the damned switch. An oversight on EKWB ' s part if you ask me.


----------



## Alastair

Wow this thread suddenly went very quiet when I needed help the most.









So this is the state of affairs thus far. Only tried on. One card so far.

Gpu 1 looks like this.
..............xx
..............xx
.x.............x
..............xx

_all bios unlocks all CU's but causes artifacting. Computer will post after a cold start without issues.

_4 high bios unlocks only 3 CU's. Looks like this. POST 's fine from a cold start. No artifacting.
...............x
...............x
.x............x
...............x

4_low unlocks 4 CU's. No artifacting. POST's fine from a reboot but won't post from a cold start.
..............x.
..............x.
.x..............
..............x.

So why can't I get the card to boot from a cold start when using the 4_low bios?

And I had to take the EKWB backplate off of my GPU in order to reach the BIOS switch.

@mRYellow I know you have a Sapphire Tri-x. Can you send me copies of your BIOS 's please? High power limit and stock power limit. I did make back ups. But maybe the backups that I used to make the unlock BIOS got damaged somehow?


----------



## Semel

Here are mine just in case. Sapphire Tri-X not OCed edition. bios 1=default BIOS, bios2=
high power limit bios


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK. So I am doing one GPU at a time. The first one has the entire left column nicely lined up but the second row there was an odd one. Fine. So I figured I would try the all BIOS to test it out. And it artifacts. So i decide to try the high bios to make sure it was definitely that CU that was faulty and now she won't boot.
> 
> I can't get to the BIOS switch because the EK-FC Bridge link is in the way. How can I make my machine post with the second card so I can use that to flash the first card back.
> 
> I don't want to undo my loop to get to the damned switch. An oversight on EKWB ' s part if you ask me.


You can use something like a toothpick or anything similar that non-metal to move the switch.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow this thread suddenly went very quiet when I needed help the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the state of affairs thus far. Only tried on. One card so far.
> 
> Gpu 1 looks like this.
> ..............xx
> ..............xx
> .x.............x
> ..............xx
> 
> _all bios unlocks all CU's but causes artifacting. Computer will post after a cold start without issues.
> 
> _4 high bios unlocks only 3 CU's. Looks like this. POST 's fine from a cold start. No artifacting.
> ...............x
> ...............x
> .x............x
> ...............x
> 
> 4_low unlocks 4 CU's. No artifacting. POST's fine from a reboot but won't post from a cold start.
> ..............x.
> ..............x.
> .x..............
> ..............x.
> 
> So why can't I get the card to boot from a cold start when using the 4_low bios?
> 
> And I had to take the EKWB backplate off of my GPU in order to reach the BIOS switch.
> 
> @mRYellow I know you have a Sapphire Tri-x. Can you send me copies of your BIOS 's please? High power limit and stock power limit. I did make back ups. But maybe the backups that I used to make the unlock BIOS got damaged somehow?


Hi Bud

Here's my backup files
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vriws0ur05oi47v/AABoHZXaf398MDiLI_LdQdhpa?dl=0


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow this thread suddenly went very quiet when I needed help the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the state of affairs thus far. Only tried on. One card so far.
> 
> Gpu 1 looks like this.
> ..............xx
> ..............xx
> .x.............x
> ..............xx
> 
> _all bios unlocks all CU's but causes artifacting. Computer will post after a cold start without issues.
> 
> _4 high bios unlocks only 3 CU's. Looks like this. POST 's fine from a cold start. No artifacting.
> ...............x
> ...............x
> .x............x
> ...............x
> 
> 4_low unlocks 4 CU's. No artifacting. POST's fine from a reboot but won't post from a cold start.
> ..............x.
> ..............x.
> .x..............
> ..............x.
> 
> So why can't I get the card to boot from a cold start when using the 4_low bios?
> 
> And I had to take the EKWB backplate off of my GPU in order to reach the BIOS switch.
> 
> @mRYellow I know you have a Sapphire Tri-x. Can you send me copies of your BIOS 's please? High power limit and stock power limit. I did make back ups. But maybe the backups that I used to make the unlock BIOS got damaged somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bud
> 
> Here's my backup files
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vriws0ur05oi47v/AABoHZXaf398MDiLI_LdQdhpa?dl=0
Click to expand...

awesome thanks! +1 rep.

Also do you have any ideas why 4_low will unlock cores, no artifacts, appears to be perfectly stable can run benchmarks and play games. But when I do a cold start after I shut down the computer, the graphics card refuses to post.


----------



## Alastair

Got the first card going at 3840.

Card 2. Not so much.

All artifacts. Both 4high and 4low only unlocks 3CU's.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> awesome thanks! +1 rep.
> 
> Also do you have any ideas why 4_low will unlock cores, no artifacts, appears to be perfectly stable can run benchmarks and play games. But when I do a cold start after I shut down the computer, the graphics card refuses to post.


Dunno, have you tried changing the position of one of the switches? Not the bios switch but zero core switch. The one that changes the colours on the GPU usage meter.
If that doesn't help then it can only mean a fault with one of the CUs. Guessing it's voltage related. Maybe CU needs more juice to load from cold boot.?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> awesome thanks! +1 rep.
> 
> Also do you have any ideas why 4_low will unlock cores, no artifacts, appears to be perfectly stable can run benchmarks and play games. But when I do a cold start after I shut down the computer, the graphics card refuses to post.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, have you tried changing the position of one of the switches? Not the bios switch but zero core switch. The one that changes the colours on the GPU usage meter.
> If that doesn't help then it can only mean a fault with one of the CUs. Guessing it's voltage related. Maybe CU needs more juice to load from cold boot.?
Click to expand...

I fixed it. All good now.


----------



## Alastair

For any one interested. I did a bit of an experiment for you guys. If any of yourself find yourself in the situation where you have two Fury's in crossfire. 1 unlockable to say 3840 Sp's and the other not unlockable. Here are some results for you. Running your cards crossfired in a 3840/3584 combination will not give you any performance benefits from my testing. Here are some heaven results. I used heaven as it seems to be mainly GPU focused only.

running one card at 3840 and the other at 3584 nets me the exact same performance figures in heaven as 3584/3584.

Heaven 4.0 @ 1920x1080
DX11
Quality = Ultra
Tessellation = extreme
AA = 4x
Full screen

3584/3584 @1000MHz/500MHz
=3058 points @ 121.4fps

3840/3584 @ 1000/500
=3056 points at 121.2fps.

So basically. No improvement at all.


----------



## rubenlol2

That's because that's how crossfire works.
If you crossfire a fury X and a Fury the Fury X is going to disable CUs temporary to act like a normal Fury.
Same goes for vram, 4gig + 8 gig GPU in cross fire = two 4 gig cards.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> That's because that's how crossfire works.
> If you crossfire a fury X and a Fury the Fury X is going to disable CUs temporary to act like a normal Fury.
> Same goes for vram, 4gig + 8 gig GPU in cross fire = two 4 gig cards.


Yeah I figured that would be the case. But I just wanted to test it out for myself in any case. Now all I need to do is find a person with a Fury Tri-x who doesn't know about unlocking CU's and ask if they would like to swap









I really really want 3840/3840


----------



## platinumjsi

Ok Python 2 installed but I get this when running the bat file?

C:\Users\Ryan>"C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop\New folder (2)\makeroms.bat
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platinumjsi*
> 
> Ok Python 2 installed but I get this when running the bat file?
> 
> C:\Users\Ryan>"C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop\New folder (2)\makeroms.bat
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 'atomtool.py' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.


you have to put all the Atomtool files into your atiflash folder. Then once that is done drag and drop your rom of choice onto the makeroms.bat


----------



## Alastair

I want to pose a question to you guys. I know that 59/64 CU's or 3776 shades unlocked doesn't yield any performance improvements on a single card due to disabled CU's and the SE's needing to remain symmetrical.

But has any one tried 3776/3776 in a crossfire configuration to see if that possibly yields any performance boost? I have my doubts. I don't think it will work. But I want to hear your thoughts. I'm willing to test it out on my Fury's.


----------



## Tradition

Guys i bought a r9 380 and i when to look into GPU-z and cuinfo and it says it has all 32 cores active im i lucky enough to get a r9 380X??


----------



## Tradition

so i found out that its due to ULPS that this happens soo either its a bug or it is driver blocked the other streams i made the 380 the main card and now the r9 285 has 2048 streams


----------



## TecnoWorld

Just got my sapphire tri-x fury card. I guess I'm of hhe unluckiest, here:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I guess it means they are laser cut? Pity since the X were all in the rightmost colums









Is there a way to overcome this?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> so i found out that its due to ULPS that this happens soo either its a bug or it is driver blocked the other streams i made the 380 the main card and now the r9 285 has 2048 streams


It's ULPS of course. The secondary card is in ultra low power state when idle which caused the GPU-Z unable to read correct information from the card. Just disable ULPS if you're going to overclock.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Just got my sapphire tri-x fury card. I guess I'm of hhe unluckiest, here:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> I guess it means they are laser cut? Pity since the X were all in the rightmost colums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to overcome this?


what version of CU info are you using? Make sure you are using 1.6


----------



## TecnoWorld

Yes, it's v. 1.6. Should I try with the other bios on the card? Could it make a difference or is it laser cut?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Yes, it's v. 1.6. Should I try with the other bios on the card? Could it make a difference or is it laser cut?


Seems like they have started locking the bioses.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Yes, it's v. 1.6. Should I try with the other bios on the card? Could it make a difference or is it laser cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they have started locking the bioses.
Click to expand...

if that might be the case maybe he could try going back to one of the older bioses supplied by us, flashing that on and THEN try unlocking?


----------



## TecnoWorld

Interesting point. What I'd like to understand is if this is a matter of bioses or rather of laser cuts on the silicon...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Interesting point. What I'd like to understand is if this is a matter of bioses or rather of laser cuts on the silicon...


we don't know. It's a possibility. And until you try we won't know for sure.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> we don't know. It's a possibility. And until you try we won't know for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You can't just unlock any which CU you want. You have to unlock at least four. You can't unlock one, two or three. You HAVE to unlock four. Due to the way the core is designed it has to remain symmetrical. You can unlock less than four. But you won't get any performance benefit as the core will bypass the unlocked odd CU's in order to remain symmetrical. So if you can't unlock at least four. Then don't bother wasting yer time. And unlocking two from one SE and only one from the others won't work either simply because now the SE's are not symmetrical. So yeah. Not gonna work.


thanks for expanding on my vagueness he can unlock 4 and stay symmetrical it just 4 low or 4 high would not work since there are not 4 locked cores in those two rows (which i'm sure you already know)but any of these configs would keep Symmetry and add four cores

orignal
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]

Symmetry remand 4 unlock examples
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...x............]
or
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [....x...........]

it just requires a lot more time by doing the The small modification is on line 318 to unlock the cu's off of four low or four high
there is still hope for an partial unlock but it is harder to acquire.

steffoon tried it him self and it worked for him
original
SE2 hw/sw: 00060000 / 00000000 [.............xx.]
unlocked 3 low of SE2 to remain symmitary
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]

I typed this up an while ago but realised that I misread the post I origanlly quoted and I was just being repetive. you can still try for an unlock on your second card by edting the python scrypt some google fu may be involved to learn how to. Hope this helps in some way.

Edit on mobile just realised that I was oringaly quoteing you ...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> we don't know. It's a possibility. And until you try we won't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You can't just unlock any which CU you want. You have to unlock at least four. You can't unlock one, two or three. You HAVE to unlock four. Due to the way the core is designed it has to remain symmetrical. You can unlock less than four. But you won't get any performance benefit as the core will bypass the unlocked odd CU's in order to remain symmetrical. So if you can't unlock at least four. Then don't bother wasting yer time. And unlocking two from one SE and only one from the others won't work either simply because now the SE's are not symmetrical. So yeah. Not gonna work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for expanding on my vagueness he can unlock 4 and stay symmetrical it just 4 low or 4 high would not work since there are not 4 locked cores in those two rows (which i'm sure you already know)but any of these configs would keep Symmetry and add four cores
> 
> orignal
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 
> Symmetry remand 4 unlock examples
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...x............]
> or
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [....x...........]
> 
> it just requires a lot more time by doing the The small modification is on line 318 to unlock the cu's off of four low or four high
> there is still hope for an partial unlock but it is harder to acquire.
> 
> steffoon tried it him self and it worked for him
> original
> SE2 hw/sw: 00060000 / 00000000 [.............xx.]
> unlocked 3 low of SE2 to remain symmitary
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 
> I typed this up an while ago but realised that I misread the post I origanlly quoted and I was just being repetive. you can still try for an unlock on your second card by edting the python scrypt some google fu may be involved to learn how to. Hope this helps in some way
Click to expand...

yeah. I have a similar issue with my Tri-x 's. One will unlock all. But artifacts. And I can use 3840 and it's rock solid stable.

The other card. Won't unlock at all. All artifacts. And low and high bios only unlocks 3CU's. If only I could get low and high to unlock 4 each so I can test for myself to see if it's usable or not.


----------



## Alastair

Nope. Scratch it all! It was all a lie. My computer lied to me and it just managed to spit out better results then some of my older results.


----------



## mRYellow

Great testing Alastair.
Seems like one can unlock only 3. This is very interesting. We could almost have a full working Fury X.


----------



## Alastair

Nope. Scratch it all! It was all a lie. My computer lied to me and it just managed to spit out better results then some of my older results.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I was rather surprised as well. I know that on a single card that unlocking 3 CU's does not work as it makes the core unsymmetrical, but I dunno. Maybe crossfire is different. Unlocking 3 CU's on each of my cards has yielded tangible improvements. Maybe crossfire changes the way the cores see each other? Maybe the cores are now being seen as one giant core and that somehow makes a difference? I have no clue. Maybe tx12 could share his thoughts on this.


OP seems MIA.


----------



## HeliXpc

This is what my R9 Fury Sapphire non OC looks like, what are my chances?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> This is what my R9 Fury Sapphire non OC looks like, what are my chances?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Slim to none. One of my Tri-x Fury's looks exactly the same and won't unlock 4. But give it a try and see where it gets you.


----------



## TecnoWorld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> OP seems MIA.


Unfortunately so. I was hoping for his intervention about my peculiar situation (a fuji card which has the 'sorry....' message from his tool).

He only could know which kind of lock my card has.


----------



## newguyeverytime

Can I run this on my 290 and where is this "memory info" folder?


----------



## weespid

this weekend or sooner I will try to make an tourtorial on how to unlock in balanced shaders not in 4.low or 4.low to try to gain summitry. unfourntily I don't have an fury to test this on but most of the leg work was already done by stefoon finding the part in the code that needs to be changed.









is there any thing like cu info that will read locked shaders off of an bios for testing.


----------



## TecnoWorld

I'm that guy with the only fiji chip reporting the string "sorry...".

I have a sapphire tri-x.

I did a BIOS backup (switch position, right, towards the power connectors). I'm posting it here hoping that someone could check it and try to understand more.

Here is the link:

http://www.filedropper.com/biosbackuprig


----------



## Albengai

@tx12 thanks! But please, could u give support fot tahiti? Please please


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> this weekend or sooner I will try to make an tourtorial on how to unlock in balanced shaders not in 4.low or 4.low to try to gain summitry. unfourntily I don't have an fury to test this on but most of the leg work was already done by stefoon finding the part in the code that needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any thing like cu info that will read locked shaders off of an bios for testing.


I'm more than willing to try on one of my Fury's for you if it means I can get 3840 per card.!


----------



## TecnoWorld

So...nobody about my peculiar case? :'(


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> So...nobody about my peculiar case? :'(


have you tried flashing to an older BIOS for the Sapphire Tri-x?


----------



## TecnoWorld

Actually, no. I wanted the op to give an insight about the way its sw reports the r/o hw lock of the gpus. Besides, how does bioses address the shaders...I mean, if I use a generic bios, will it recognise the active shaders, whichever they are? Or each bios has a map of the active shaders for each particular card?

P.s. I posted my bios in the hope that some knowledgeable guru could check and tell the differences from a standard one...if any...


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Actually, no. I wanted the op to give an insight about the way its sw reports the r/o hw lock of the gpus. Besides, how does bioses address the shaders...I mean, if I use a generic bios, will it recognise the active shaders, whichever they are? Or each bios has a map of the active shaders for each particular card?
> 
> P.s. I posted my bios in the hope that some knowledgeable guru could check and tell the differences from a standard one...if any...


Once again seeing as your card should have an dual bios switch there is no harm in trying to flash 4 low /4 high and all to one of the bioses to see if it unlocks. if it does there was just something fisshy with the tool. That was the way we tried with are 6950/290 before this tool (even though this does not support the 6950 afik)


----------



## TecnoWorld

My issue is seeing that all (!) the fiji users have the r/w option while my card reports r/o...a new breed of fiji chips??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> My issue is seeing that all (!) the fiji users have the r/w option while my card reports r/o...a new breed of fiji chips??


Who knows. But you wont know until you try. So try and report back to us already!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Hello all, just bought a Sapphire Tri-X, here's the result:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I was extremely happy to see all Xs, then I read the 'sorry'... Looks like I'm in the same situation as TechnoWorld. It's been suggested to flash an older BIOS. Which one should I flash?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> Hello all, just bought a Sapphire Tri-X, here's the result:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> 
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> 
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> 
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> I was extremely happy to see all Xs, then I read the 'sorry'... Looks like I'm in the same situation as TechnoWorld. It's been suggested to flash an older BIOS. Which one should I flash?


Ask one of the guys here to send you a dump of their BIOS. And see if that works.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ask one of the guys here to send you a dump of their BIOS. And see if that works.


Ok. Could someone give me a stock Sapphire Fury Tri-X backup? It's the non-OC version (if that matters).

In the meantime, do you imagine mRYellow's would be fine from a few pages ago (as below)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Hi Bud
> 
> Here's my backup files
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vriws0ur05oi47v/AABoHZXaf398MDiLI_LdQdhpa?dl=0


----------



## TecnoWorld

Lorem, I see you have my same card and got my same result! We are two! I'll be away for the we so if you can try another bios, please report your success/insuccess.
My idea is that by seeing that all the shaders were fine, amd somehow locked them in the 'hard' way :'(


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ask one of the guys here to send you a dump of their BIOS. And see if that works.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Could someone give me a stock Sapphire Fury Tri-X backup? It's the non-OC version (if that matters).
> 
> In the meantime, do you imagine mRYellow's would be fine from a few pages ago (as below)?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Hi Bud
> 
> Here's my backup files
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vriws0ur05oi47v/AABoHZXaf398MDiLI_LdQdhpa?dl=0
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes that should be perfect.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes that should be perfect.


Okay, so I backup up my left and right BIOS positions, flashed mRYellow's right bios backup, rebooted, ran cuinfo 1.6, and it's exactly the same...

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

My next move shall be to try and unlock some CUs anyway and see what happens... Will report back.


----------



## TecnoWorld

Yes please


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Yes please


Oh, woe is me! I flashed the _all.rom to try to unlock all the CUs, rebooted, opened cuinfo, and alas, still the same Sorry message and no new dots. Thought perhaps cuinfo might be wrong, so checked GPU-Z, but there's still a measly 3584 shaders.

Anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## TecnoWorld

This seems to show that - alas- I was right. Our gpus are of a new breed, ie Fiji with all the shaders working great, and hence disabled via laser cut.

That's my pov. I hope to be wrong, but it's highly unlikely. I'd like the OP to comment on this, but he disappeared...


----------



## mRYellow

Sorry to hear guys,


----------



## Alastair

tx12 Last Online 9/15/15


----------



## TecnoWorld

He was probably bribed by amd :-D :-D :-D


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albengai*
> 
> @tx12 thanks! But please, could u give support fot tahiti? Please please


there is an mod somewhere on the forum that lets it support Tahiti but the Tahiti chips can not be unlocked\no one has ever seen it done.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm more than willing to try on one of my Fury's for you if it means I can get 3840 per card.!


whelp i sorry Alastair i took a look at the python file and line 318 is olny
try:

i have also found an hidden feature where there is an command 3 which i would assume would unlock an core in the 3 row from back

makeroms.zip 0k .zip file

I no way to test so i will upload it here if any one who has an cu locked 3rd row out wants to try

so i then tried adding more variables 1-16 for the 16 cu rows

atomtool2.zip 4k .zip file

it created all the files fine so i assume that each testx will unlock all cores fromx row from the back (low is 1 high is 2 test 3 is 3) but if you try to run an patched that file through the patchier again it says invalid table. that is where I'm at so far.


----------



## JTin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> Okay, so I backup up my left and right BIOS positions, flashed mRYellow's right bios backup, rebooted, ran cuinfo 1.6, and it's exactly the same...
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> 
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> 
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> 
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> My next move shall be to try and unlock some CUs anyway and see what happens... Will report back.


Just want to third Lorem Ipsum and Technoworld. Sapphire Fury, following result. Haven't attempted anything as of yet.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## JTin

And just like Lorem Ipsum.... flashed the "_all" bios, all is working fine but 3584 shaders still showing.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTin*
> 
> And just like Lorem Ipsum.... flashed the "_all" bios, all is working fine but 3584 shaders still showing.


So this confirms these are full working Fury X chips that have been hard locked.
Maybe these OC better.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm more than willing to try on one of my Fury's for you if it means I can get 3840 per card.!
> 
> 
> 
> whelp i sorry Alastair i took a look at the python file and line 318 is olny
> try:
> 
> i have also found an hidden feature where there is an command 3 which i would assume would unlock an core in the 3 row from back
> 
> makeroms.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> I no way to test so i will upload it here if any one who has an cu locked 3rd row out wants to try
> 
> so i then tried adding more variables 1-16 for the 16 cu rows
> 
> atomtool2.zip 4k .zip file
> 
> it created all the files fine so i assume that each testx will unlock all cores fromx row from the back (low is 1 high is 2 test 3 is 3) but if you try to run an patched that file through the patchier again it says invalid table. that is where I'm at so far.
Click to expand...

so what you are saying is it isn't quite working yet? Think you will get it working anytime? I'm not so good with python at all so oIdon't know where to start.


----------



## caenlen

dangit mine can't be unlocked it says


----------



## JTin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> So this confirms these are full working Fury X chips that have been hard locked.
> Maybe these OC better.


I don't think it confirms anything yet, these are just 3 cards so far. I have noticed that someone over on overclockers reporting the same thing for the same card too though, so make that 4. Hopefully they are full on Fury X chips and someone finds a way to unlock these....

Just as an aside, in the bottom section, what does "HW (R/W)" and "HW (R/O)" refer to? Is this read/write and read only, therefore suggesting a full on hardware lockout?

Also, with the overclocking, I don't think there's much headroom in full on Fury X's anyway, so can't imagine the OC being that great. I upped mine to 1050 and had no problems at all, but have since knocked it back down to save pointless wear (negligible frame increase, CPU bottlenecked in the games I play with an FX6300).


----------



## TecnoWorld

My fiji (one of those which seems to be hard locked) o'clocks up to 1100mhz with no voltage tweaking. With a custom fan curve, the gpu never gets past 50° (fan at about 52% at that temperature).

Memory can go up to 550mhz and perhaps beyond, but I don't observe any performance increase from that.


----------



## newguyeverytime

I still don't know how to use this thing.


----------



## kvn864

Here is what I get on Saphire Fury:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I think SE1 is no good, the rest 3 is fine. Can someone show me what to do next to make it work please?

never mind, i got it .. lucky me


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvn864*
> 
> Here is what I get on Saphire Fury:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I think SE1 is no good, the rest 3 is fine. Can someone show me what to do next to make it work please?
> 
> never mind, i got it .. lucky me


Congrats, now test if it's stable.


----------



## kvn864

it is, the funny part is that i don't feel like it is any faster then it was, benches dont matter all that much to me, i bought the card to mach my 34" freesync monitor, and it is a perfect match, fury or fury x. the card/resolution combination is just perfect. i am happy with these purchases. expensive though


----------



## Greenland

Question: will I void the warranty if I brick the card after unlocking it? I have a new ASUS and it's really tempting to try again.


----------



## illies100

Can i unlock other CUs with this :
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00100000 / 00000000 [...........x....]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Thanks for helper


----------



## kvn864

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> Question: will I void the warranty if I brick the card after unlocking it? I have a new ASUS and it's really tempting to try again.


you cant brick the card, it has 2 bios's, try one, make a backup of existing bios before you do anything, then try to flash, if all fails, you can always boot the pc from a working bios, flip the switch, and flash it back to a backup file you created earlier. i dont think asus would even know you done anything. just be careful and follow instructions


----------



## Semel

asus doesn't have dual bios..


----------



## kvn864

yea? that is not good, then i wouldnt monkey with it as you are at risk. there are ways to do it, you need another video card, i have done it once some time ago, but it is involved, and to be honest, in fury, fury x case, it is not worth it


----------



## nibh

Hi @ all. Looks like I got lucky and unlocked me some aircooled Fury X









First tried successfully 4low and then went to 4all without any problems so far. Temps rose about 2 degrees and power consumption maybe about 15 watts, so nothing to worry about.

Not a massive boost but definitely an improvement


----------



## kvn864

your benches prove what i was thinking, it is almost not worth doing, i am yet to measure heat, temps with all shaders unlocked. nice to have for sure, but makes almost no difference


----------



## TecnoWorld

Perhaps future games (dx12?) will benefit from more computing units.

I'd have been happy if my card had been unlockable...


----------



## Semel

99+% of performance difference between fury and fury x comes from reduced core clock, not disabled comp. units..I thought it was established months ago based on reviews.


----------



## kvn864

there is no difference which display port output off the card to use is there?


----------



## Overcocking1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> whelp i sorry Alastair i took a look at the python file and line 318 is olny
> try:
> 
> i have also found an hidden feature where there is an command 3 which i would assume would unlock an core in the 3 row from back
> 
> makeroms.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> I no way to test so i will upload it here if any one who has an cu locked 3rd row out wants to try
> 
> so i then tried adding more variables 1-16 for the 16 cu rows
> 
> atomtool2.zip 4k .zip file
> 
> it created all the files fine so i assume that each testx will unlock all cores fromx row from the back (low is 1 high is 2 test 3 is 3) but if you try to run an patched that file through the patchier again it says invalid table. that is where I'm at so far.


Unlocking less than 4 CUs does not gain any performance benefits because they are not symmetrical. Don't do it, no point in it.


----------



## SpecChum

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Any good?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override *is possible* at your own risk.
> 
> Any good?


----------



## TecnoWorld

It seems that my card is still one of the very few ones with hw lock. I'd really like to know why.


----------



## JTin

Same!


----------



## noext

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FA000005 / 00000000 [.x.........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Most unlucky guy on earth , 2 r9 290 , one Dual X and one Tri-x both from sapphire


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noext*
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: FA000005 / 00000000 [.x.........]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
> DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Most unlucky guy on earth , 2 r9 290 , one Dual X and one Tri-x both from sapphire


290 unlocks are pritty rare expessicaly with saphire least chance out of the reference cards and even worse with the aftermarket ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overcocking1337*
> 
> Unlocking less than 4 CUs does not gain any performance benefits because they are not symmetrical. Don't do it, no point in it.


we know that I'm just trying to understand the code to see how to unlock off of four low and four high. as for an up date on unlocking cors off of 4 low or four high it appears that it increase the size of an table in the ROM so what I think needs to be done is open the Roms in an hex editor and find the diffrenses between modified and un modified files and extrapolate that


----------



## shadowxaero

Okay so Sapphire sent my a vbios update that enables UEFI GOP booting for the Fury (non x).

I flashed it on my Sapphire Fury and all seems to be well, but it seems to really just be a fury x bios rom with the 8cu's locked.

When you try to unlock the extra cu's the atomtool.py is returning an "incompatible rom" error. Now this makes sense as it if a different rom. By anyone know how to edit the atomtool to support the new bios.

Bios attached. You can just rename the .103 to .rom

C880010U.zip 105k .zip file


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Go figure.....

Every X on the right side, and it's hard locked... any way around this?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Go figure.....
> 
> Every X on the right side, and it's hard locked... any way around this?


Sadly no


----------



## TecnoWorld

Agent: welcome to the very exclusive club of hw locked fiji. Mine is exactly as yours.


----------



## kvn864

well, the tool says it is hardware locked, but did you guys actually try to run the tool, create new bios's, flash it and see what happens? i doubt anything would change, but just for the heck of it, if it is a dual bios card you have nothing to loose


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Go figure.....
> 
> Every X on the right side, and it's hard locked... any way around this?


Unfortunately not at this point. We are waiting on @tx12 to chime in on this matter but he is AWOL at this point.


----------



## TecnoWorld

Kvn, I did NOT try that, but the other guy did and nothing happened. We are three in this situation. Only three.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Kvn, I did NOT try that, but the other guy did and nothing happened. We are three in this situation. Only three.


I'd bet anyone getting this XFX or the PowerColor PCS Fury will have hardware locked cards....


----------



## TecnoWorld

Mine is a sapphire tri-x...


----------



## Alastair

Im guessing this is a newer batch of cards that are being locked down further. I knew it wouldn't take AMD long once the news of semi unlocks made its way online.


----------



## kvn864

makes me feel lucky with my sapphire fury, there is not much difference though to worry about. tried overclocking 10% to be 1100MHz, that didn't work, have not tried anything else.


----------



## ShodanPT

Does this tool/unlock method work for a 380/tonga chip? It states so in the title, but after reading almost every post, I didn't find any mention of people unlocking their tonga/380 cards.


----------



## TecnoWorld

Alastair, they have been incredibly fast indeed.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShodanPT*
> 
> Does this tool/unlock method work for a 380/tonga chip? It states so in the title, but after reading almost every post, I didn't find any mention of people unlocking their tonga/380 cards.


No Tonga uses read only locks that can't be overwritten. The purpose of the thread originally was to get Tonga owners to chip in with information gathered from CUinfo to see if unlocks were possible. They are not.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TecnoWorld*
> 
> Alastair, they have been incredibly fast indeed.


Yeah looks like 1st, 2nd and 3rd batch cards are the only ones before AMD realised what was happening and locked them further. But maybe we can hope that we can get through this barrier as well.


----------



## TecnoWorld

My card is A1535 as s/n.


----------



## Ninj

Hi,

CUinfo 1.6:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Strangely, i bought my Sapphire Fury today, so it's strange it's not one of these new models locked, isn't it?

If i have correctly read all 77 pages, i may be lucky, right? At least i should try to unlock all CUs and see what i get?


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

lucky you whith a chip like that. try too unlock and see what happens


----------



## TecnoWorld

Yes very lucky! Could you please report your s/n? It should be like A15xx where xx is the week of production.


----------



## Ninj

I may try tonight. I'll report here









By the way, i was wondering something:
If people with successful unlock have no gain in perf, couldn't it be it that the reported writable state is just a software report, not actually changing anything because it's in fact laser locked? In other words, we may be changing a BIOS value that forgot to be locked when it was laser locked.

EDIT: what benchmarks do you advise me to run, that wlll be reliable enough to see if i get any improvement (you know, not the +-2%)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninj*
> 
> I may try tonight. I'll report here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, i was wondering something:
> If people with successful unlock have no gain in perf, couldn't it be it that the reported writable state is just a software report, not actually changing anything because it's in fact laser locked? In other words, we may be changing a BIOS value that forgot to be locked when it was laser locked.
> 
> EDIT: what benchmarks do you advise me to run, that wlll be reliable enough to see if i get any improvement (you know, not the +-2%)


So far no one who has successfully unlocked 4 or 8 cu's has reported NOT getting a performance boost


----------



## kvn864

right, there is a boost, but nothing to cross the river over ..


----------



## Greenland

How much of a boost? Could you bench a few games or Firestrike?


----------



## Ninj

If the boost was linear to the number of activated CUs, it would not be higher than 6.25% for 4 CUs activated, and 12.5% for the more lucky with 8 bonus CUs working. That's already not that much!

But because graphic computation is a complex task, you should expect non-linear gains, thus lower boost. I'm already doing some benchmarks (a mix of real life gaming and synthetic). It includes custom scenes of The Witcher, Tomb Raider, and Metro Last Light, plus Firestrike Extreme. Then i'll update the BIOS and run them again. I'll report here.

I'll also try to O/C the Core and HBM, but i didn't build a watercooled system, neither and fantastic air flow so i may run into some limitation (when playing The Witcher 30 minutes, the top of my case is ready to cook an egg).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenland*
> 
> How much of a boost? Could you bench a few games or Firestrike?


It is between 3%-6%


----------



## kvn864

I will agree with this statement, so in real gaming experience I don't think any real gain can be visible, just the fact that you could do it to your card makes you feel somewhat better, accomplishment of some sort. Temps are not higher either in my case. During gaming it hovers 70-75C, totally fine.


----------



## Ninj

But the Fury X has slightly more power than the Fury, in-game. So why? Not the 100Mhz or so, i guess...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvn864*
> 
> I will agree with this statement, so in real gaming experience I don't think any real gain can be visible, just the fact that you could do it to your card makes you feel somewhat better, accomplishment of some sort. Temps are not higher either in my case. During gaming it hovers 70-75C, totally fine.


You do see real gains in game. But as said. Its around 2% -5%. Barely noticeable. But games with built in benches like Metro LL, Tomb Raider 2013 and the likes will show consistent gains.


----------



## spajky

Good day.
I can unlock asus 390 ( don´t have dual bios ) ?

Make upgrade bios from asus 390X to my card asus 390 - unlock GCN?



Sorry my bad english.


----------



## nerus

Hi guys I want to buy new graphic card, i tried to study this topic and get best card - most unlockable.

If i will get "Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X (HB - 11247-00-40G)" or "XFX Radeon R9 Fury (R9-FURY-4TF9)" this will be the best option to unlock card in to the Furry X ?
Or maybe buy Fury X or GTX 980 Ti ?

Regards,
Nerus.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerus*
> 
> Hi guys I want to buy new graphic card, i tried to study this topic and get best card - most unlockable.
> 
> If i will get "Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Tri-X (HB - 11247-00-40G)" or "XFX Radeon R9 Fury (R9-FURY-4TF9)" this will be the best option to unlock card in to the Furry X ?
> Or maybe buy Fury X or GTX 980 Ti ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nerus.


sapphire as from what I have seen every XFX card is locked.


----------



## nerus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sapphire as from what I have seen every XFX card is locked.


But I will never have 100% of sure that Sapphire card is unlockable. Problem is when I will buy R9 Furry and i will not unlock, R9 Fury will be mostly on same place in performance like R9 290X in games.
Maybe better will be wait for next generation, coz GTX 980 Ti don't have HBM and new Nvidia cards will have HBM2. I'm confused...

Regards,
Nerus.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sapphire as from what I have seen every XFX card is locked.
> 
> 
> 
> But I will never have 100% of sure that Sapphire card is unlockable. Problem is when I will buy R9 Furry and i will not unlock, R9 Fury will be mostly on same place in performance like R9 290X in games.
> Maybe better will be wait for next generation, coz GTX 980 Ti don't have HBM and new Nvidia cards will have HBM2. I'm confused...
> 
> Regards,
> Nerus.
Click to expand...

There is no guarantee of an unlock. I bought two Fury's. One unlocks to 3840 the other one does not. As from a performance standpoint. The normal Fury does not = a 290X. It is up to 30% faster than a 290X. However whether that is worth it to you is up to you.


----------



## Nobbs66

Can someone upload the first non OC Fury BIOS


----------



## kvn864

there you go, use at your own ris, this is noneOC Sapphire Fury

bios_backup.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

i got ma fury back from rma since my 1st card died. and i noticed i got bios whith 3840 shaders unlocked? im wondering why? i think the card is new since i can unlock it to fury x(i couldnt do that whit my older one) and i the coil whine is gone. anyone has an idea?

edit: i just ran some benchmarks and the bios i got is set to run at 500mhz clocks, and the coil whine is even worse than before...what did i just get back from rma??


----------



## mRYellow

Apparently the new Sapphire trixx supports voltage modification.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

yup up to +75 but it doesnt really matter on air. on water people seeing around 1200 on air it doesnt fare that much ....


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> yup up to +75 but it doesnt really matter on air. on water people seeing around 1200 on air it doesnt fare that much ....


I just want to hit 1100. Max I could go without voltage was 1070.


----------



## TecnoWorld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> yup up to +75 but it doesnt really matter on air. on water people seeing around 1200 on air it doesnt fare that much ....


Considering that my trixx never goes past 47°, at 1087mhz, with the fan below 50%, I'd suppose I could go to higher voltage/frequency...but I don't think it's worth the effort, given the limited performance gain.

A newer architecture would be overdue, for a real performance increase and higher frequencies.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

dont really know how you do that but whit mine im well above 65 whit 40% fans when i cranked the volts a bit.


----------



## 68arti

ASUS Strix R9 Fury.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Nobbs66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvn864*
> 
> there you go, use at your own ris, this is noneOC Sapphire Fury
> 
> bios_backup.zip 104k .zip file


Thank you!

Also, 1200mhz doesn't seem too bad. It's a good bit better than stock speeds. I've got mine running at 1100 with stock voltage.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobbs66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kvn864*
> 
> there you go, use at your own ris, this is noneOC Sapphire Fury
> 
> bios_backup.zip 104k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Also, 1200mhz doesn't seem too bad. It's a good bit better than stock speeds. I've got mine running at 1100 with stock voltage.
Click to expand...

managed 1160 on stock volts and 1200 with +75 available from Sapphire trixx.

Keep in mind my milage is better than most people as I use a custom loop.


----------



## Nobbs66

Yeah, the driver crashes if I push above 1100 at stock voltage.


----------



## mRYellow

I've managed 1125 stable on air. Will go higher once i can confirm stable gaming sessions.


----------



## SpecChum

Before:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

After:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.










No issues so far, although I've only really run Heaven at stock. Gained about 3fps, minimum rocketed tho for some reason...

Before:
FPS:
61.8

Score:
1556

Min FPS:
8.9

Max FPS:
128.8

After:
FPS:
65.4

Score:
1647

Min FPS:
28.8

Max FPS:
138.2


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Before:
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> After:
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No issues so far, although I've only really run Heaven at stock. Gained about 3fps, minimum rocketed tho for some reason...
> 
> Before:
> FPS:
> 61.8
> 
> Score:
> 1556
> 
> Min FPS:
> 8.9
> 
> Max FPS:
> 128.8
> 
> After:
> FPS:
> 65.4
> 
> Score:
> 1647
> 
> Min FPS:
> 28.8
> 
> Max FPS:
> 138.2


this makes me sad


----------



## SpecChum

lol sorry









I suspect the demand for Fiji pro outstripped the supply so they literally just disabled some perfectly good Fiji XT cores.

I've not tried overclocking it yet tho, gonna play a few games and take it from there. Just ran 3dmark firestrike fine.


----------



## Nobbs66

i seem to be stable at 1175mhz with +50mV on the core


----------



## Tugrul512bit

Can I unlock %20 more cores for my R7-240 ?

Must I flash to a r7-250 bios or just use this software on the first page?


----------



## SpecChum

I assume unlocking a dodgy locked CU could cause hard locks?

That's what I'm getting here, once on GRID Autosport and pretty much every time on Crysis 3.

Thought it was my overclock at first (1050 - stock voltage) but I've gone back to stock and it's still doing it









Only thing left is the unlocked CU's but I kinda expected them to artefact not lock the entire PC.

I blame Alastair and his voodoo









Quick edit: Power limit is still on 0%, would that matter? I always thought that'd downclock not hard lock if it went over power.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> I assume unlocking a dodgy locked CU could cause hard locks?
> 
> That's what I'm getting here, once on GRID Autosport and pretty much every time on Crysis 3.
> 
> Thought it was my overclock at first (1050 - stock voltage) but I've gone back to stock and it's still doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left is the unlocked CU's but I kinda expected them to artefact not lock the entire PC.
> 
> I blame Alastair and his voodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick edit: Power limit is still on 0%, would that matter? I always thought that'd downclock not hard lock if it went over power.


What voodo. Was it showing any signs of artefacts or anything under testing? Maybe you need a bit more juice? Maybe the CU's that were cut out were just a bit more thirsty for power. Have you tried adding a bit of extra voltage through Trixx?


----------



## SpecChum

Wasn't showing anything unusual at all, seemed to be running fine then bam, hard lock.

Interestingly, increasing the power limit to +50% seems to have worked, I've just played Crysis 3 for a good 2 hours, used to lock within 10 minutes before.


----------



## Zton1980

Weird.. Both my fury's say hardware locked but try at your own risk. I got a Sapphire and a Strix. Was only able to enable the ones you see. Was really hoping the Strix was going to be a full unlock. But unfortunately was getting lock ups. With the new Trixx Voltage unlock I might try again and see if some extra voltage wakes them up.. Fingers crossed. But so far all stable running 1100hrz so far and rising now I can play with voltage.

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 10000000 / 00000000 [...x............]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Zton1980

I could never break the 6000 mark in fire mark Ultra.. But since unlocking 4 cu's per card I'm getting a constant 7100 to 7300.. So nice to finally be a part of the 7000 crew..lol


----------



## Orgios

Is this good? Should I go for it?? (XFX R9 Fury)

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00210000 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Orgios

Couldnt wait, went for 4low and this is the result









I think Ill leave it as is

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## wyzx01

Hey guys!
After reviewing some of your CUINFO posts, *I got a conclusion*.
*ALL HW R/O (R/O= read only) cards CAN NOT be unlocked.*

I'm trouble with those disabled CUs, 'cause if these CUs are laser-cut. how could them be recognized? I go check out in AIDA64 and see all CUs in Mantle section below graphic devices section. I just doubt the "laser" sayings.

So, *if there's a way to change R/O to R/W*, then all cards with HW lock could be unlocked in theory.

Cheers


----------



## TecnoWorld

That's what I thought, but nobody's saying anything about this, alas...


----------



## Alastair

We need the OP who seems to have knowledge in this to come back to the thread and comment on it. But alas he is AWOL.


----------



## viper16341

Can Anyone Translate mit That?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I have all both x's - so it means it's there but Lasercut?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## TecnoWorld

That's what we don't know yet...


----------



## viper16341

Well this does mean, could work, could not work? Right?


----------



## wyzx01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper16341*
> 
> Well this does mean, could work, could not work? Right?


That means the CUs are good enough, but we cannot unlock it.


----------



## Masika

Saw this and the video said that the X on the farthermost right are the best to unlock for chance of upgrade.
http://wccftech.com/howto-checking-r9-fury-unlock-full-fury/


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masika*
> 
> Saw this and the video said that the X on the farthermost right are the best to unlock for chance of upgrade.
> http://wccftech.com/howto-checking-r9-fury-unlock-full-fury/


Indeed that is so. Now sadly we don't have a way to overwrite the lock if it's R/O (read only). if the lock is R/W (read/write possible), then we can try and see if the shaders work by overwriting the lock.

Maybe a method to overwrite the Read/Only locks will crop up one day, but I'm keeping my expectations low.


----------



## platinumjsi

Win


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sapphire as from what I have seen every XFX card is locked.


Wow wish I had known this before hand........









Have two XFX R9 Fury's en route........


----------



## tozu

Hello,

could anyone post the original Bios from the Sapphire Fury Tri-X (NON OC!)?
I need both ones. I backed them up, but unfortunately I "lost" it.

I would be very happy, if you could help me.
And please tag, which one is the Bios near to the I/O.

Best regards and please excuse my English.


----------



## SpecChum

Hmm, just had another hard lock up playing CS:GO, was fine before unlock so I can only assume it's that.

I still think it's a voltage issue so I'm waiting on new Afterburner before I go back to stock, plus the lock ups are few and far between.

Does beg the question tho, what is wrong with the core to take almost 2 weeks to manifest as a lock up? Could different CU's on the same chip require different power?


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> Wow wish I had known this before hand........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have two XFX R9 Fury's en route........


Dont worry, my XFX is unlocked to 3840 and I could try for a full unlock (I just don't want to push my luck)


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Dont worry, my XFX is unlocked to 3840 and I could try for a full unlock (I just don't want to push my luck)


Ok thanks for that info.


----------



## Masika

As I continue my research and this process can work and does unlock R/O cores.. but it is pot luck and depends on your particular card it will either do it.. or not.
http://cxzoid.blogspot.cz/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Wait, you guys are unlocking HW locked (R/O) cores in Fiji with success?

Could this be extended to Hawaii and Tonga?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masika*
> 
> As I continue my research and this process can work and does unlock R/O cores.. but it is pot luck and depends on your particular card it will either do it.. or not.
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.cz/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html


What did you read in your research that made you think this could sometimes unlock cores with R/O locks?

I tried the files linked anyway in hope not expectation as it looked just like the method in the OP and the result is the same: no unlock.

I agree with wyzx01, I imagine the CUs are there and not lasered off as they are detected with AIDA 64.

Does anyone know exactly how the R/O lock works? Does this refer to the type of memory the lock is stored on? Does the graphics card therefore have some of the BIOS on a re-writable flash chip and some on a ROM chip? Or is it entirely in software and the answer lies somewhere within the 256KB of .rom file we're playing with?

EDIT: I doubt the lock is in the .rom as I've flashed other peoples' roms and it still won't unlock.


----------



## SpecChum

My bad, seems my CPU ring voltage was too low since I updated my BIOS lol

Fully unlocked card seems fine...that would also explain the full lockups...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masika*
> 
> As I continue my research and this process can work and does unlock R/O cores.. but it is pot luck and depends on your particular card it will either do it.. or not.
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.cz/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html
> 
> 
> 
> What did you read in your research that made you think this could sometimes unlock cores with R/O locks?
> 
> I tried the files linked anyway in hope not expectation as it looked just like the method in the OP and the result is the same: no unlock.
> 
> I agree with wyzx01, I imagine the CUs are there and not lasered off as they are detected with AIDA 64.
> 
> *Does anyone know exactly how the R/O lock works?* Does this refer to the type of memory the lock is stored on? Does the graphics card therefore have some of the BIOS on a re-writable flash chip and some on a ROM chip? Or is it entirely in software and the answer lies somewhere within the 256KB of .rom file we're playing with?
> 
> EDIT: I doubt the lock is in the .rom as I've flashed other peoples' roms and it still won't unlock.
Click to expand...

Usually there is a lock bit when set, renders certain bits, in this case bit that enable/disable CUs, to read-only. If you can find the register that handle the CUs, you can easily find the lock bit. However, in the case of HW R/O lock, as far as I know, you can alter the lock bit *only* by using special hardware.


----------



## Undermoose

Careful with the CUINFO download page posted on page 1 of this thread: http://rghost.ru/8h5YBhcwn - I haven't tried the mirror.

After entering this website for the first time today (12/12/2015) I was greeted with RANSOMWARE by clicking the download button.

Fortunately I knew enough to launch task manager and exit my browser by terminating the application.


----------



## SuperZan

Blahhh... hopefully we can find some way around the R/O locks. I'm going to do some digging.


----------



## Tugrul512bit

Still no support for oland series gpu?


----------



## viper16341

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Dont worry, my XFX is unlocked to 3840 and I could try for a full unlock (I just don't want to push my luck)


Well can we maybe specify a serial range ( Only for XFX )where it can work, and it could not work? Because i now got the second one here, and dont want to put it in my pc. Would this be possible???

Many Regards, Fabian


----------



## cchalogamer

I'll just slip in some extra data in case it helps:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9390
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FC000005 / 00000000 [x..........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 148C:2342
DevID [67B0] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE2 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE3 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
SE4 hw/sw: F8000005 / 00000000 [...........]
44 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## buyman

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 8GB NITRO
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=w5v52

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## permastoned

XFX R9 Fury Triple Dissipation

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Damn. I really hope someone figures out how to unlock RO CU's.


----------



## Undermoose

Two ASUS R9Fury Strix

Results:

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Hmm...


----------



## baii

Sapphire had a new custom air fury , any chance these new card can be unlocked, or it is everyone's guess?


----------



## viper16341

Well i would say around 0 - because they now know, that some people got an Fury X for an Fury non X price...


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> Two ASUS R9Fury Strix
> 
> Results:
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Hmm...


Just to be clear.. Are you running 2 x R9 Fury STRIX in one PC?

EDIT: Found out that new AMD cards don't need a Crossfire bridge


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Just to be clear.. Are you running 2 x R9 Fury STRIX in one PC?
> 
> EDIT: Found out that new AMD cards don't need a Crossfire bridge


Yes, 2 R9Fury Strix in Crossfire config.

There's no bridge connector on top of the card anyway, so no way to accidently bridge them










Honestly, one card would have done the job LOL. I'm not using 4k monitors yet and 3 1920 x 1200 monitors is less pixels than 1 4k monitor.

Future proof!


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> Yes, 2 R9Fury Strix in Crossfire config.
> 
> There's no bridge connector on top of the card anyway, so no way to accidently bridge them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, one card would have done the job LOL. I'm not using 4k monitors yet and 3 1920 x 1200 monitors is less pixels than 1 4k monitor.
> 
> Future proof!










I got my R9 Fury STRIX some weeks ago and was bummed to see there was no Crossfire bridge. Now.. not so bummed









I have a Samsung 34" ultra wide curved 3440x1440, so i am considdering getting an extra card in the future


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my R9 Fury STRIX some weeks ago and was bummed to see there was no Crossfire bridge. Now.. not so bummed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 34" ultra wide curved 3440x1440, so i am considdering getting an extra card in the future


Funny, I did the same thing when my first one arrived: no Crossfire bridge? Did I buy the wrong card??? It's Hi-Tech!, the Crossfire bridging all happens on the PCIe 3.0 bus now









The question at hand, do I try to unlock the cores on my cards?

Read World says no, techie says yes...

I wonder what the chances are they just randomly turned off that odd ball core on each card...


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my R9 Fury STRIX some weeks ago and was bummed to see there was no Crossfire bridge. Now.. not so bummed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 34" ultra wide curved 3440x1440, so i am considdering getting an extra card in the future


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> Funny, I did the same thing when my first one arrived: no Crossfire bridge? Did I buy the wrong card??? It's Hi-Tech!, the Crossfire bridging all happens on the PCIe 3.0 bus now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question at hand, do I try to unlock the cores on my cards?
> 
> Read World says no, techie says yes...
> 
> I wonder what the chances are they just randomly turned off that odd ball core on each card...


Yeah i've been wondering if i should try but my X's aren't in the desired row









Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

And with no bios switch, its a bit risky. I don't have a spare gfx card atm so i could boot on that and re-flash the bios if something goes wrong.

Did any try to unlock the cores with a similar table as mine?

P.S. I don't get how this guy beats my Graphics score. Perhaps all his cores are unlocked.. hmmm. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5663590/fs/6843275


----------



## doctord

What bios should I use? thank you.

Asus R9 Strix.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 08010000 / 00000000 [....x..........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## JunkaDK

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6871047/fs/5663590 - Tessalation turned off made a HUGHE difference.. 1k extra points in 3D Mark.. but its not a valid result


----------



## Undermoose

JunkaDK, in your compare your GPU clock and GPU memory speed are not the same BTW.

Tessellation off does indeed make a huge difference. Both of these benchmarks were performed using the most recent AMD drivers (Crimson Edition 15.12 - 12/17/2015) (the first package to install cleanly since I got the R9Fury Strix cards in fact). These are not BETA drivers, but Futuremark hasn't approved them as of this post.

Tessellation on: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6865452

Tessellation off: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6873362

Hmm, unlock the cores or leave the cards in perfectly good working order....


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> JunkaDK, in your compare your GPU clock and GPU memory speed are not the same BTW.
> 
> Tessellation off does indeed make a huge difference. Both of these benchmarks were performed using the most recent AMD drivers (Crimson Edition 15.12 - 12/17/2015) (the first package to install cleanly since I got the R9Fury Strix cards in fact). These are not BETA drivers, but Futuremark hasn't approved them as of this post.
> 
> Tessellation on: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6865452
> 
> Tessellation off: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6873362
> 
> Hmm, unlock the cores or leave the cards in perfectly good working order....


I know they are not the same







here are to of my own results compared.. my best w/o tessalation and the best with









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6871047/fs/6858999.. almost same GPU / RAM clock


----------



## Despoiler

Flashed 4low to my Sapphire Tri-X Fury over the weekend. Successfully unlocked the shaders to 3840. No issues running it as such. Below is what it looked like before.

[..............xx]
[.............x.x]
[.............x.x]
[..............xx]


----------



## JunkaDK

Has anyone with a Asus r9 fury strix had the flash go wrong and then boot up from another gpu and The reflash back to original?


----------



## Undermoose

It occurred to me that "binning" chips to produce locked core Fury Strix GPU's is inane (worse than stupid). Can you imagine producing a product that already has a known defect in the chip? Then let's fix the defective cores by locking them out and mass produce a product? I think that scenario is a nightmare for quality control. Would you as a manufacturer trust your production line to assess these chips well enough to produce a quality graphics card by locking out cores? I really think they simply tweak them down to design spec and all the chips are fine (of course I could be entirely wrong here lol).

The more I think about this the braver I get, and may yet flash my Asus Fury Strix cards to 4096 shaders!

At the moment I'm quite chicken... Cluck cluck.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Has anyone with a Asus r9 fury strix had the flash go wrong and then boot up from another gpu and The reflash back to original?


I made a mistake of flashing a sapphire modded bios thinking it's one size fits all and it soft brick. All 3, forced iGPU in mobo UEFI and reflashed with strix bios. Now I'm good.

Almost panicked and asked here but had to try the iGPU. Also, it will work too if u have a 2nd gpu in pci-e


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> It occurred to me that "binning" chips to produce locked core Fury Strix GPU's is inane (worse than stupid). Can you imagine producing a product that already has a known defect in the chip? Then let's fix the defective cores by locking them out and mass produce a product? I think that scenario is a nightmare for quality control. Would you as a manufacturer trust your production line to assess these chips well enough to produce a quality graphics card by locking out cores? I really think they simply tweak them down to design spec and all the chips are fine (of course I could be entirely wrong here lol).
> 
> The more I think about this the braver I get, and may yet flash my Asus Fury Strix cards to 4096 shaders!
> 
> At the moment I'm quite chicken... Cluck cluck.


I tried 4096 on all 3 strix I have. Firestrike had artifacts. Games seem ok. Reverted back to 3840.


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I made a mistake of flashing a sapphire modded bios thinking it's one size fits all and it soft brick. All 3, forced iGPU in mobo UEFI and reflashed with strix bios. Now I'm good.
> 
> Almost panicked and asked here but had to try the iGPU. Also, it will work too if u have a 2nd gpu in pci-e


x99 here so no iGPU, but two Asus Strix, so thinking I can use 2nd card to recover the first if there is a problem?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I tried 4096 on all 3 strix I have. Firestrike had artifacts. Games seem ok. Reverted back to 3840.


Good to know, thanks!

I posted this earlier in the thread without response, so thinking 4low is what would be recommended. 4096 is questionable, but if I can revert why not try?

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> x99 here so no iGPU, but two Asus Strix, so thinking I can use 2nd card to recover the first if there is a problem?
> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I posted this earlier in the thread without response, so thinking 4low is what would be recommended. 4096 is questionable, but if I can revert why not try?
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


I have similar x cu. Yes, 4low works. All might work. But to be safe, 4low.

There are some users that did all and worked well for them. I just tested games earlier today with 4096. I will try witcher 3 with 4096 when I get a chance


----------



## Undermoose

OK, so I made my roms. To clarify,

1. I backed up both my card's (single) rom file.
2. I've installed Python 2 and downloaded atomtool.py.
3. I put a copy of my backup rom in the folder with atomtool.py and makeroms.bat and run it. It just knows what it's doing with the cores? I don't need the CUINFO output in the folder to tell it about which cores are disabled, correct?
4. I use the DOS based ATIFLASH tool in an elevated command prompt, flash one card, reboot, test (I'll flash the second card once I know I'm good).

Thanks again.


----------



## baii

I don't have the last two column xx, but the card boot fine at 4096, what kind of instability should I look for?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> OK, so I made my roms. To clarify,
> 
> 1. I backed up both my card's (single) rom file.
> 2. I've installed Python 2 and downloaded atomtool.py.
> 3. I put a copy of my backup rom in the folder with atomtool.py and makeroms.bat and run it. It just knows what it's doing with the cores? I don't need the CUINFO output in the folder to tell it about which cores are disabled, correct?
> 4. I use the DOS based ATIFLASH tool in an elevated command prompt, flash one card, reboot, test (I'll flash the second card once I know I'm good).
> 
> Thanks again.


Did you download the latest bios from the website?

http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/STRIXR9FURYDC34GGAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> I don't have the last two column xx, but the card boot fine at 4096, what kind of instability should I look for?


Try firestrike or play games. AFAIK, some will have artifacts. I'm testing mine right now. So far...

Firestrike...artifacts but still finished the test
Lost planet benchmark...good
Resident evil 6 bench...good


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I made a mistake of flashing a sapphire modded bios thinking it's one size fits all and it soft brick. All 3, forced iGPU in mobo UEFI and reflashed with strix bios. Now I'm good.
> 
> Almost panicked and asked here but had to try the iGPU. Also, it will work too if u have a 2nd gpu in pci-e


Thanks for that info. So worst case i have to borrow a gpu that i Can boot from and then flash The strix again if it doesnt work ?


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Thanks for that info. So worst case i have to borrow a gpu that i Can boot from and then flash The strix again if it doesnt work ?


That's what I'm wondering, my backed up BIOS from each card "knows" which cores are locked?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Did you download the latest bios from the website?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/STRIXR9FURYDC34GGAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


This BIOS level is already installed on both my Asus R9Fury Strix cards. Is there a reason to execute R9Fury.exe that comes with the latest BIOS from this ASUS website anyway?

It's Interesting, I did notice that I have different flash chips on each card, One has a Micron and the other a Winbond flash. Other than that the hardware/BIOS info is the same on both cards.

I backed up my BIOS from each card using an elevated DOS box and ATIFLASH, and made my ROMS from each of those respectively.

I'm just curios what tells the program which cores to unlock.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> That's what I'm wondering, my backed up BIOS from each card "knows" which cores are locked?
> This BIOS level is already installed on both my Asus R9Fury Strix cards. Is there a reason to execute R9Fury.exe that comes with the latest BIOS from this ASUS website anyway?
> 
> It's Interesting, I did notice that I have different flash chips on each card, One has a Micron and the other a Winbond flash. Other than that the hardware/BIOS info is the same on both cards.
> 
> I backed up my BIOS from each card using an elevated DOS box and ATIFLASH, and made my ROMS from each of those respectively.
> 
> I'm just curios what tells the program which cores to unlock.


This is what I have now...

Adapters detected: 3
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

All the X was on the right so I just used 1 bios. The exe from Asus instals it only on the main card. From there, I made a back up then unlocked it then tested the 3840(4low) and 4096(alll). 3840 worked the best for me.

I used this guide too...

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html

If you're a little skeptical, just flash 1 card, no crossfire then double check with GPUz if it took.


----------



## baii

hmm, seem like maybe we can somehow only unlock the 4low+4high and leave the one other than those locked?

I have 2 locked in 4 high, after unlock , I would get 3776. So I think modding the AtomTool, can we possibly get something between 3840-4096?

Edit: Turn out the function is built in atomtool, here is what is looks

This is using option 3 in the atomtool.py, which unlock 4low+4high.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 20000000 / 00000000 [..x.............]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
62 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 2 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
2 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

so 2/3 extra cu for many people







hopefully.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> hmm, seem like maybe we can somehow only unlock the 4low+4high and leave the one other than those locked?
> 
> I have 2 locked in 4 high, after unlock , I would get 3776. So I think modding the AtomTool, can we possibly get something between 3840-4096?
> 
> Edit: Turn out the function is built in atomtool, here is what is looks
> 
> This is using option 3 in the atomtool.py, which unlock 4low+4high.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 20000000 / 00000000 [..x.............]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 62 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 2 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 2 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> so 2/3 extra cu for many people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully.


+REP for the option 3 tip. Now I have this...

Adapters detected: 3
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

All 3 cards are 1050mhz, +18mv, +20%.

Firestrike Results...

Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6949027
Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6949113


----------



## makspalych

MemoryInfo 1005, cuinfo_ver16 Does not work in Windows 10, it is possible to unlock AMD R9 285 reference?


----------



## Demoniacstar

I just used it in win 10 seems to work fine....


----------



## JunkaDK

Trying to make the roms with the makeroms.bat bios.rom command, but its not working.

I installed python, but how do i integrate it in the path?



I get this error...

My bios backup is called bios.rom


----------



## JunkaDK

So i took the chance and unlocked all cores .. it worked







And the result is a #1 spot in FS for people with my CPU(i7-5930K and R9 Fury (non-x)). http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6968466



My previous best was 15109 points before the unlock.


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i took the chance and unlocked all cores .. it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the result is a #1 spot in FS for people with my CPU(i7-5930K and R9 Fury (non-x)). http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6968466
> 
> 
> 
> My previous best was 15109 points before the unlock.


So this inspired me to try my two cards... unfortunately after unlocking both cards then enabling crossfire and running 3DMark it was a disaster of artifacts and flickering screen. Makes me wonder if I needed to up the voltage...

What was worse was when I flashed back to my backup BIOS files, one card returned to "normal state", but the other card still was fully unlocked. Eep...

So I then ran the 3840SP BIOS flash on the card that didn't return thinking I'd test something less than 4096, and it returned to pre-flash normal. 8 cores locked. I don't know what to think, but my locked cores are back to before I unlocked them, 3584 shaders.


----------



## Undermoose

This is pretty messed up: Flash 3776SP BIOS.bat run on both cards yielded this:

Noticed 60 cores on one, 59 on the other.

dapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 02000000 / 00000000 [......x.........]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 02010000 / 00000000 [......x........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I think I'll go back to stock cores and be happy.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Undermoose

I flashed it again with the same backup BIOS using the -fa option to disable the "already programmed check". I'm back to stock cores again now using my backup BIOS files.

Very odd behavior on my second card.

They do have different flash chips in the cards:

Card 0: M25P20/c
Card 1: W25X20

I don't think that should matter...


----------



## makspalych

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1002:0B00
DevID [6939] Rev [F0] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF200001 / 00000000 [..x.....]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I realized that nothing is impossible ( to make?


----------



## qqms

I have a R9 FURY CARD，unlockability tester's result is on the picture，now I want to know how can I unlock the first three lines cores，and Ignore the last line.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqms*
> 
> 
> I have a R9 FURY CARD，unlockability tester's result is on the picture，now I want to know how can I unlock the first three lines cores，and Ignore the last line.


Mine looked similar, but i still managed to unlock all cores


----------



## Undermoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Mine looked similar, but i still managed to unlock all cores


Did you need to boost voltage?


----------



## qqms

UNLOCK ALL CORES seems NO problem，GPU-Z check it‘s OK，FURMARK RUNS OK,I'm very lucky？NO，WHEN I RUN 《GTA V》，my computer shows showed blurred screen...


----------



## qqms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Mine looked similar, but i still managed to unlock all cores


UNLOCK ALL CORES seems NO problem，GPU-Z check it's OK，FURMARK RUNS OK,I'm very lucky？NO，WHEN I RUN 《GTA V》，my computer shows showed blurred screen...


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undermoose*
> 
> Did you need to boost voltage?


What do you mean by boost voltage? I just flashed the bios.. afterwards when i run 3D mark i max out voltage for best results. I do get some artifacts in 3D Mark, but in Valley or any games that i've testet so far


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> What do you mean by boost voltage? I just flashed the bios.. afterwards when i run 3D mark i max out voltage for best results. I do get some artifacts in 3D Mark, but in Valley or any games that I've tested so far


NB. If i turn off tessalation the artifacts disappear


----------



## omareljindi

Here's a PowerColor 380:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 148C:2359
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I hope it will be made possible soon following the release of the R9 380X. All of the disabled CUs are the lasts in the rows so I guess they can be enabled somehow?


----------



## HeliXpc

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

How am I looking? The card is a Sapphire Tri-X Fury


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

got a question...anyone knows why i cant do 3840? i can go 4096 or 3776 but i cant do 3840? this is 3rd fury now and its the only one that doesnt let me use 3840 shaders. kinda weird....? and ive got similiar as the post above, the last row is completely messed up. any ideas?


----------



## northo66

Flashed on my new XFX R9-FURY-4TF9 model.









Before:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

After: Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## ctbear01

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Sahppire Nitro Fury. I am out of luck I guess?


----------



## HeliXpc

Can someone give me some easy steps on how to create an unlocked bios, this guide is not very user friendly. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Can someone give me some easy steps on how to create an unlocked bios, this guide is not very user friendly. Any help is appreciated.


Try this.

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html

This forum and the site I linked helped me.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html
> 
> This forum and the site I linked helped me.


Thanks, that was much better! So I was able to get 3776 cores unlocked, 4096 gave me artifacts.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Thanks, that was much better! So I was able to get 3776 cores unlocked, 4096 gave me artifacts.


Can you post your cuinfo results?


----------



## northo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com/2015/09/r9-fury-unlocking-simplified.html
> 
> This forum and the site I linked helped me.


I followed the guide but running the .bat files open and closes in a split second.
Back up worked fine, but I had to flash manually via Command (in admin) using this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards

Edit: Forgot to add that when flashing 3776.rom, shader cores unlocked to 3840. But flashing 3840.rom went down to 3776 cores.
4096 rom flashed as 4096 cores. :S


----------



## JunkaDK

So guys...

After testing for a week with all cores unlocked i found that it was too unstable for gaming... GPU would crash when at 70 degrees C, and artifacts would appear. Now running at 3776 shaders its a lot more stable.. No artifacts in games or in 3D Mark. Firestrike score went down to about 400-500 points from when testing at 4096 shaders. GPU clock at 1165 Mhz, Memory clock at 560.

The fans need to be at at least 70% to stay around 60 degress when overclocked to the max. ( Asus R9 Fury STRIX).

My best firestrike was 15900 points with 4096 shaders and CPU @ 4.8Ghz. Now its running stable making 15231 points with 3776 shaders and CPU @ 4.6Ghz







Im happy with this setup.


----------



## Undermoose

I've come to the conclusion the R9 Fury implementation of this chip just simply blows from a QC perspective. Their's no reason these manufactures couldn't use full R9 Fury X chips in the air cooled solution too, Just what I wanted, a defective chip, binned for R9 Fury use by disabling the defective cores.... gives me great confidence in the manufacturing process starting out with a defective chip...


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

well its not defective for fury lvls...it cant be a fury x but it can be a fury


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Can you post your cuinfo results?


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Tim Drake

Could someone explain how likely it is that a Fury Tri-X can do it?

Or is it primarily Strixs?


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Could someone explain how likely it is that a Fury Tri-X can do it?
> 
> Or is it primarily Strixs?


Any manufacturer can do it. Sapphire makes cards exclusively for AMD, so odds are their cards have a better chance, and they have arguably the best cooling setup. It's all in the silicon lottery. However, Sapphire includes dual bios switch, so if for some reason you brick the BIOS, it's as simple as switching to the other BIOS, booting up, switching back, and re flashing. The biggest risk you run doing this is keeping the damn card cooled!


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Any manufacturer can do it. Sapphire makes cards exclusively for AMD, so odds are their cards have a better chance, and they have arguably the best cooling setup. It's all in the silicon lottery. However, Sapphire includes dual bios switch, so if for some reason you brick the BIOS, it's as simple as switching to the other BIOS, booting up, switching back, and re flashing. The biggest risk you run doing this is keeping the damn card cooled!


I would be running an AIO on it.

Does the Tri-X have dual BIOS?


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> I would be running an AIO on it.
> 
> Does the Tri-X have dual BIOS?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Yes, it does.


Very very tempted to trade my 980 for a Fury as Crossfire results at higher resolutions are very very appealing.

Is there anyway to know how likely the card is to be able to be unlocked?

Like is there some kind of ratio?


----------



## Adraps11

What can I do with this? My card is a sapphire R9 290 vapor-x


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Very very tempted to trade my 980 for a Fury as Crossfire results at higher resolutions are very very appealing.
> 
> Is there anyway to know how likely the card is to be able to be unlocked?
> 
> Like is there some kind of ratio?


No ratio, just the luck of the draw. But id be willing to bet you'll be able to unlock stone CUs if not all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do with this? My card is a sapphire R9 290 vapor-x


Nothing you can do here


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> No ratio, just the luck of the draw. But id be willing to bet you'll be able to unlock stone CUs if not all.


So i'm near guaranteed to be able to unlock some more cores?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Use option 3 to unlock last 2 columns, just to try... Some might disagree with it though. Here's the readme of atomtool.

Activate disabled cores
atomtool.py a [-h] -p type infile outfile
arguments:

-p type patch type (1 for 4-LOW, 2 for 4-HIGH or 65535 for all)

infile input rom file(bios backup)
outfile output rom file(new file name/unlocked)

example:

atomtool.py a -p 1 file.rom file_4low.rom

Do the above steps in cmd prompt. See below...


Hold SHIFT then right click


Use command line with the 1st rom file as your bios backup


If it's too confusing, just drag and drop the bios backup file to makeroms.bat and it will do 4low, 4high, and all.

Now I have this...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/850#post_24737118


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> So i'm near guaranteed to be able to unlock some more cores?


Not at all. Like i said, it's just the luck of the draw. I, personally, believe you'll be able to unlock at least one, but you never know until you try. The Fury air is a great card


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Not at all. Like i said, it's just the luck of the draw. I, personally, believe you'll be able to unlock at least one, but you never know until you try. The Fury air is a great card


Im very tempted to sell my 980 + AIO for a local fury then attach an AIO to it again as I would like to go 4k and the Fury really kicks the 980s ass at 4k because of HBM.

in CF it beats 2 x 980 Tis at 4k which is quite amazing.

And even if I can unlock some cores and get a decent chip for ocing, them I can hopefully make the fury even better than the 980 I currently owm


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Im very tempted to sell my 980 + AIO for a local fury then attach an AIO to it again as I would like to go 4k and the Fury really kicks the 980s ass at 4k because of HBM.
> 
> in CF it beats 2 x 980 Tis at 4k which is quite amazing.
> 
> And even if I can unlock some cores and get a decent chip for ocing, them I can hopefully make the fury even better than the 980 I currently owm


Go fir it! !!


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Go fir it! !!


The only thing holding me back is the color scheme of my rig and the PCB being really small if I attach an aio..


----------



## Synntx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the color scheme of my rig and the PCB being really small if I attach an aio..


Smaller = increased airflow. You can always paint the backplate and front covers


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synntx*
> 
> Smaller = increased airflow. You can always paint the backplate and front covers


I won't be needing airflow tho and it won't look very nice with such a small PCB and me having to attach a fan for VRMs

Does the Fury have VRM temps?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> So i'm near guaranteed to be able to unlock some more cores?


I have an Asus R9 Fury STRIX.. my Core table looked all f***** up and my GPU does not have the bios switch, so i just gambled.

I was able to unlock all cores BUT i did get artifacts when running 3D mark and also when playing BF4. I flashed again with option 1 giving me 37xx shaders. At this state it's 100% stabile, and NO artifacts. Difference in 3D Mark from 4096 shaders to 37xx was about 600 points.. 15900 down to approx 15300









At no point did my card crash or anything like that due the BIOS flashing.

FYI


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Use option 3 to unlock last 2 columns, just to try... Some might disagree with it though. Here's the readme of atomtool.
> 
> Activate disabled cores
> atomtool.py a [-h] -p type infile outfile
> arguments:
> 
> -p type patch type (1 for 4-LOW, 2 for 4-HIGH or 65535 for all)
> 
> infile input rom file(bios backup)
> outfile output rom file(new file name/unlocked)
> 
> example:
> 
> atomtool.py a -p 1 file.rom file_4low.rom
> 
> Do the above steps in cmd prompt. See below...
> 
> 
> Hold SHIFT then right click
> 
> 
> Use command line with the 1st rom file as your bios backup
> 
> 
> If it's too confusing, just drag and drop the bios backup file to makeroms.bat and it will do 4low, 4high, and all.
> 
> Now I have this...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/850#post_24737118


I tried all bios's and the 4096 one gave me artifacts, 3840 and 3770 both give me 3770 cores. Anything else I should try?

This is what I have now

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I tried all bios's and the 4096 one gave me artifacts, 3840 and 3770 both give me 3770 cores. Anything else I should try?
> 
> This is what I have now
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


So you got the same results as i did.. I don't think there is anything else you can do atm. Just be happy with the little extra you got







3770 shaders is still a "free" upgrade


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

You have to either mod atomtool to get 3840 pr ask someone who has 3840 bios f9r your card. Aio is problem cause hbm is on die and iw higher than the gpu. Youll need a shin or smtg and that makes it less apealing


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I tried all bios's and the 4096 one gave me artifacts, 3840 and 3770 both give me 3770 cores. Anything else I should try?
> 
> This is what I have now
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 18000000 / 00000000 [...xx...........]
> 59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So you got the same results as i did.. I don't think there is anything else you can do atm. Just be happy with the little extra you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770 shaders is still a "free" upgrade


I tried the 1st 2 pics I had attached on my previous post to manually create/unlock the last 2 columns. I was able to get past 3840. I have 4032 now on all 3 cards.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I tried the 1st 2 pics I had attached on my previous post to manually create/unlock the last 2 columns. I was able to get past 3840. I have 4032 now on all 3 cards.


4032 and not 4096? I can unlock all cores but i get artifacts in some games.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 4032 and not 4096? I can unlock all cores but i get artifacts in some games.


Adapters detected: 3
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Yes, 4032. If I do all, or activate those X left, I have 4096 but artifact.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Adapters detected: 3
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00040000 / 00000000 [.............x..]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 80000000 / 00000000 [x...............]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #3 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00200000 / 00000000 [..........x.....]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Yes, 4032. If I do all, or activate those X left, I have 4096 but artifact.


Wow im impressed..nicely done ?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Wow im impressed..nicely done ?


With 4032, I don't get artifacts. If you're able to do the same thing, thank the user I quoted. That's how I got the idea.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/840#post_24737118


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> With 4032, I don't get artifacts. If you're able to do the same thing, thank the user I quoted. That's how I got the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/840#post_24737118


Could you please type the command line you used... my pc is in pieces right now cuz im getting a new case tomorrow. Then i will try it for sure


----------



## Joselotek

Can i unlock to atleast to 3840sp with this?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00410001 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## The Stilt

I´m looking a quinea pig to do some bios related testing for me. If there is anyone who:

- Has a Fury meeting following criteria: unlockable shaders (SEx hw/sw: xxxxxxx*0*) with mismatching SE1-SE4 configuration (not all the rows read the same, at least one SEx mismatching).
- Is familiar with bios flashing
- Has the original, unmodified VBIOS still available

I can write a mask to all the different shader engines (1-4) separately, so people with mismatching shader engine configuration should be able to unlock more units than before.

E.G.

SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]

Previously you would have needed to disable 3 perfectly functional units because the 16th unit in SE1 is defective while the 16th unit in SE2-4 are perfectly fine. With the tiny piece of code I written you can now disable a specific unit in a specific shader engine.

Now I would need to test it in practice









In case anyone is interested, send me PM.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Could you please type the command line you used... my pc is in pieces right now cuz im getting a new case tomorrow. Then i will try it for sure


In the make rom. Bat, you should see lines with argument (option) 1 and 2 for 4 high /4low, change that argument to 3 and the bios would have unlocked 4 high and 4 low.

Exactly someone posted http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/890#post_24765183
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I´m looking a quinea pig to do some bios related testing for me. If there is anyone who:
> 
> - Has a Fury meeting following criteria: unlockable shaders (SEx hw/sw: xxxxxxx*0*) with mismatching SE1-SE4 configuration (not all the rows read the same, at least one SEx mismatching).
> - Is familiar with bios flashing
> - Has the original, unmodified VBIOS still available
> 
> I can write a mask to all the different shader engines (1-4) separately, so people with mismatching shader engine configuration should be able to unlock more units than before.
> 
> E.G.
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Previously you would have needed to disable 3 perfectly functional units because the 16th unit in SE1 is defective while the 16th unit in SE2-4 are perfectly fine. With the tiny piece of code I written you can now disable a specific unit in a specific shader engine.
> 
> Now I would need to test it in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, send me PM.


I think the atomtool already does that with argument 3 if I understand you correctly, which leave the 1 fu disable in se1 and unlock all other fu, in your example.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

option 3 leaves a whole row locked...im running in that setup now whit 3968 unlocked


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I´m looking a quinea pig to do some bios related testing for me. If there is anyone who:
> 
> - Has a Fury meeting following criteria: unlockable shaders (SEx hw/sw: xxxxxxx*0*) with mismatching SE1-SE4 configuration (not all the rows read the same, at least one SEx mismatching).
> - Is familiar with bios flashing
> - Has the original, unmodified VBIOS still available
> 
> I can write a mask to all the different shader engines (1-4) separately, so people with mismatching shader engine configuration should be able to unlock more units than before.
> 
> E.G.
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Previously you would have needed to disable 3 perfectly functional units because the 16th unit in SE1 is defective while the 16th unit in SE2-4 are perfectly fine. With the tiny piece of code I written you can now disable a specific unit in a specific shader engine.
> 
> Now I would need to test it in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, send me PM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I´m looking a quinea pig to do some bios related testing for me. If there is anyone who:
> 
> - Has a Fury meeting following criteria: unlockable shaders (SEx hw/sw: xxxxxxx*0*) with mismatching SE1-SE4 configuration (not all the rows read the same, at least one SEx mismatching).
> - Is familiar with bios flashing
> - Has the original, unmodified VBIOS still available
> 
> I can write a mask to all the different shader engines (1-4) separately, so people with mismatching shader engine configuration should be able to unlock more units than before.
> 
> E.G.
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Previously you would have needed to disable 3 perfectly functional units because the 16th unit in SE1 is defective while the 16th unit in SE2-4 are perfectly fine. With the tiny piece of code I written you can now disable a specific unit in a specific shader engine.
> 
> Now I would need to test it in practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, send me PM.


I would be. But my machine is currently down for maintenance. We will have to wait until it is back up. Would this allow users who have configurations that can't gain core symmetry with their unlocks to gain core symmetry with the unlocks and gain a boost in performance?


----------



## Alastair

For all those guys running odd configurations like 3776 and 4032 you will see 0 performance benefit vs. 3584. The reason being you need to keep the core symmetrical. You need to have the same number of CU's in each shader engine in order for the core to use the unlocked cores. With unlocking 3 or 6 or 7 CU's the core will simply bypass the enabled CU's as the core is no longer symmetrical. This actually hurts performance. Doesn't improve it. Sorry boys. For those of you who can't unlock 3840 or 4096 just go back to 3584 and be happy.


----------



## baii

unlock 6 cu gave me 3968, didn't compare the performance though. 6cu count as not symmetrical as well?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> unlock 6 cu gave me 3968, didn't compare the performance though. 6cu count as not symmetrical as well?


nope it is not. The core has 4 Shader Engines. So unlocking 1 CU per shader engine will maintain symmetry. Ulockkng 6 means you have unlocked an odd number of CU's across the 4 shader engines,


----------



## condrutz85

Hi guys. Today Arrived my Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-x (Non-OC).

I always have bad luck , this card doesn`t make exception, i runned CUinfo and surprise mtf:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Can anyone with A Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (non-oc) who can unlocked can put his original bios i have a hunch and want to try and unlock.

Does anyone knows for what are this siwtches on the back of the PCB?



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> Hi guys. Today Arrived my Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-x (Non-OC).
> 
> I always have bad luck , this card doesn`t make exception, i runned CUinfo and surprise mtf:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Can anyone with A Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (non-oc) who can unlocked can put his original bios i have a hunch and want to try and unlock.
> 
> Does anyone knows for what are this siwtches on the back of the PCB?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Those are to change the colour of the tach LED's


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> For all those guys running odd configurations like 3776 and 4032 you will see 0 performance benefit vs. 3584. The reason being you need to keep the core symmetrical. You need to have the same number of CU's in each shader engine in order for the core to use the unlocked cores. With unlocking 3 or 6 or 7 CU's the core will simply bypass the enabled CU's as the core is no longer symmetrical. This actually hurts performance. Doesn't improve it. Sorry boys. For those of you who can't unlock 3840 or 4096 just go back to 3584 and be happy.


So based on this and with some assistence from @fjordiales i've done some testing which i hope you can all learn from.

Alastair's theory is dead on... you only gain performance when the CU's are symmetrical.

AND i also found that the new 16.1 hotfix drivers improves performance and the looks in general. FS look soo my better with this new driver.. lighting, lens flare ect.

So here are my testresults

*ASUS R9 Fury STRIX overclocked:

MSI afterburner 4.2.0

CoreVoltage +96
Powerlimit +50
Core Clock 1160
Memory Clock 560
Fan speed 100%*

*Stock*

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

*FS 1.1*

Run1 :
Graphics score: *17269*

Run2 :
Graphics score: *17228*

Run3 :
Graphics score: *17225*

*3776 shaders*

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

*FS 1.1*

Run1:
Graphics score *17286*

Run2:
Graphics score *17275*

Run3:
Graphics score *17299*

*3968 shaders*

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
62 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 2 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
2 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

FS 1.1

Run1:

Graphics: *17280*

Run2:
Graphics: *17273*

Was bummed after 2 runs with 3968, but THEN i updated to the latest Crimson hotfix to 16.1 (still 3968 shaders)

Run3:
Graphics: *17408*

Run4:
Graphics: *17398*

So .. quite some improvements over Crimson 15.12.. not only in numbers, but the graphics in FS 1.1 looks ALOT better,
Lighting, lens flare .. everything is much better looking.

I flashed back to stock to test with the new drivers:

Run1:
Graphics: *17390*

Run2:
Graphics: *17375*

So.. i guess this proves alistair's theory.. there are few if any improvements when the unlocks are not symmetrical.

*One final test with 4096 shaders:*

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Graphics: *18051* ( Artifact heaven)









So yes, large improvement with symmetrical cores/shaders.

Im going back to stock, with the new drivers its running really well









Cheers


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> For all those guys running odd configurations like 3776 and 4032 you will see 0 performance benefit vs. 3584. The reason being you need to keep the core symmetrical. You need to have the same number of CU's in each shader engine in order for the core to use the unlocked cores. With unlocking 3 or 6 or 7 CU's the core will simply bypass the enabled CU's as the core is no longer symmetrical. This actually hurts performance. Doesn't improve it. Sorry boys. For those of you who can't unlock 3840 or 4096 just go back to 3584 and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> So based on this and with some assistence from @fjordiales i've done some testing which i hope you can all learn from.
> 
> Alastair's theory is dead on... you only gain performance when the CU's are symmetrical.
> 
> AND i also found that the new 16.1 hotfix drivers improves performance and the looks in general. FS look soo my better with this new driver.. lighting, lens flare ect.
> 
> So here are my testresults
> 
> *ASUS R9 Fury STRIX overclocked:
> 
> MSI afterburner 4.2.0
> 
> CoreVoltage +96
> Powerlimit +50
> Core Clock 1160
> Memory Clock 560
> Fan speed 100%*
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> *FS 1.1*
> 
> Run1 :
> Graphics score: *17269*
> 
> Run2 :
> Graphics score: *17228*
> 
> Run3 :
> Graphics score: *17225*
> 
> *3776 shaders*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> *FS 1.1*
> 
> Run1:
> Graphics score *17286*
> 
> Run2:
> Graphics score *17275*
> 
> Run3:
> Graphics score *17299*
> 
> *3968 shaders*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 48000000 / 00000000 [.x..x...........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 62 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 2 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 2 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> FS 1.1
> 
> Run1:
> 
> Graphics: *17280*
> 
> Run2:
> Graphics: *17273*
> 
> Was bummed after 2 runs with 3968, but THEN i updated to the latest Crimson hotfix to 16.1 (still 3968 shaders)
> 
> Run3:
> Graphics: *17408*
> 
> Run4:
> Graphics: *17398*
> 
> So .. quite some improvements over Crimson 15.12.. not only in numbers, but the graphics in FS 1.1 looks ALOT better,
> Lighting, lens flare .. everything is much better looking.
> 
> I flashed back to stock to test with the new drivers:
> 
> Run1:
> Graphics: *17390*
> 
> Run2:
> Graphics: *17375*
> 
> So.. i guess this proves alistair's theory.. there are few if any improvements when the unlocks are not symmetrical.
> 
> *One final test with 4096 shaders:*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> Graphics: *18051* ( Artifact heaven)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, large improvement with symmetrical cores/shaders.
> 
> Im going back to stock, with the new drivers its running really well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

i know I'm right.







I tested it myself with my Fury's a little while back. Cause one of my two Fury's refuses to unlock. You can check out the testing I did a little earlier in the thread. I actually got excited cause I THOUGHT I saw performance improvements. But then it turned out to just be variation in the Benchmarks I was doing.


----------



## baii

That's sad







. That make unlocking even more powerball like huh.


----------



## condrutz85

Hi guys.

Please can someone who unlocked a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (non-OC) can help us (locked ones) with posting his original bios and the unlocked one that worked for him?

I want to do some compares between the bioses.









Thank you in advance!


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Please can someone who unlocked a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (non-OC) can help us (locked ones) with posting his original bios and the unlocked one that worked for him?
> 
> I want to do some compares between the bioses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Here you go.

BIOS Backups
Default switch position (BIOS generated from this position)
https://mega.nz/#!DJZ0iCQL!UY2LaIwLKACcRV9lejaQTmnroiVJ7D0vxTQUKencufo

Other switch position
https://mega.nz/#!3YoXWJ6D!2s9xYMRwCyYFEaVcHyTpFYrnhW9hhksDuj7rq_aoLcA

I'm also the one that posted the BIOS to the VGA BIOS collection.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/177674/sapphire-r9fury-4096-150702.html

Generated BIOS
4 high
https://mega.nz/#!iZ4hAKIT!KTXrtqmxNKALsVNgy4jx6Q34OyIzvVrvykfZ8U4DuBA

4 low (I used this one)
https://mega.nz/#!7NAyVRrJ!TuTwoijdpscRAbAWDLBc4uBbYroeUFEnmj2yg22BPjc

All
https://mega.nz/#!6E410AoB!qSr7X3mVuAQwCzH3NplAfsRb3eCia7Aq87TdVoOeHx4

Hope this helps!


----------



## f4t4l0r

Thanks for the info!
I've tried it also with my Sapphire Fury Tri-X non OC and it worked with 4 additional CUs. Benchmarks worked fine but the next day i got some strange behaviour. As soon as i want to OC my card even a little, the fans turn up 100% and my primary screen turns black and the secondary turns green. It works fine as long as i dont OC it or start an 3D application. I've reverted back to the original bios but i'm still unable to OC it







Does anyone of you had the same issues?


----------



## condrutz85

Last night i made some compares between my bios and the bios from Despoiler. *A bad conclusion is that they are IDENTICAL.*









I compared the unlocked bios with my original one and found some different values but that`s all i found.

I tried to flash some different unlocked BIOS none worked.

The fact that the BIOS are identical points out it is locked in other area of the bios or it`s a hardware lock, like missing a solder somewhere or a circuit, or WORSE, they are laser-ed off.

If any of you got any progress or i can help please tell me.


----------



## The Stilt

When bit 0 in "HW" registers is set, it means that the WRITE_DIS fuse has been set (burned). There is nothing you can do about it. It has nothing to do with the bios, the fuses are configured at factory. Polyfuse configuration is the more modern alternative to laser cutting. Unlocking the shaders will require this register to be writable, so if the writes have been disabled through the fuse the disabled units will remain disabled.


----------



## condrutz85

Oh my god, so what was the purpose of makeing some bunch of unlocked card just for comercial purposes, so they can sell alot after? That`s just wrong..... So i have no way of doing nothing with this card i suppose..... Ty for the info.


----------



## The Stilt

I would guess that the change in fuse configuration has more to do with yields than marketing. When the yields go up there will be more fully functional ASICs. The ones which end up being Fiji PRO instead of XT might not meet the clock or leakage requirements of Fiji XT. 0x0003000x is the generic downcore mask for Fiji PRO. If your ASIC has that there is a high chance that all of the units are fully functional. Some of the ASICs with that mask still might have defective CUs 0 & 1 thou. If the shader array config register (HW) has anything else than 0x0003000x it is guaranteed that the units outside units 0 & 1 are defective.


----------



## OneB1t

what im trying to do now is to ignore information from fuses and replace them with my own info








there is no way to change info from fuses but i think that we can find way to just ignore this info and use our own


----------



## condrutz85

As i`ve posted back few posts this is what Cuinfo says:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

So it`s a full Fury X ***? and if so how does it helps me to make the unlock if i can`t replace that fuse or write that bit? A flash with fury x bios would help out?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> As i`ve posted back few posts this is what Cuinfo says:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> So it`s a full Fury X ***? *and if so how does it helps me to make the unlock if i can`t replace that fuse or write that bit? A flash with fury x bios would help out?*
> 
> Thank you in advance.


The Stilt already explained that fuses are configured at *factory*. Basically you can not do anything without special tool/hardware.


----------



## JerrySives

R9 Fury 4G HBM Tri-X:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Orz...

Nothing can do?...


----------



## The Stilt

No.


----------



## baii

hmm. seems like symmetrical is not needed for compute/opencl,

I was playing around luxmark and 3968 consistently give higher result than 3840

ballpark of score on scene "simple"

3840 19k-19.1k
3968 19.4k-19.5k
4096 19.7k

anyone can do some test to confirm? each run on take 2min.ish.

this is on a tri-x at default 1000mhz.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> hmm. seems like symmetrical is not needed for compute/opencl,
> 
> I was playing around luxmark and 3968 consistently give higher result than 3840
> 
> ballpark of score on scene "simple"
> 
> 3840 19k-19.1k
> 3968 19.4k-19.5k
> 4096 19.7k
> 
> anyone can do some test to confirm? each run on take 2min.ish.
> 
> this is on a tri-x at default 1000mhz.


You should add some result from stock (no cores unlocked)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baii*
> 
> hmm. seems like symmetrical is not needed for compute/opencl,
> 
> I was playing around luxmark and 3968 consistently give higher result than 3840
> 
> ballpark of score on scene "simple"
> 
> 3840 19k-19.1k
> 3968 19.4k-19.5k
> 4096 19.7k
> 
> anyone can do some test to confirm? each run on take 2min.ish.
> 
> this is on a tri-x at default 1000mhz.


you need symmetrical shader engines in order to see gains. This has been confirmed several times before. Your results are likely to be anomalous results.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 11227-03-40G :

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E285
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Sapphire R9 290 Dual-X 11227-12-20G :

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E289
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## ebinkerd

Hi guys, new here.
Card 1 is Fury Nano, card 2 Is Fury x:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [CA] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1002:0B36
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000001 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Which one would you guys rather have? A Fury at 1050 mhz with 4 unlocked cu's, or a Fury at 1100mhz with no unlocked cu's?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Which one would you guys rather have? A Fury at 1050 mhz with 4 unlocked cu's, or a Fury at 1100mhz with no unlocked cu's?


Fury at 1050Mhz with 4 unlocked cores







Mine unlocks asymmetrical.. so no performance gain







I can unlock all 8 cores but with artifacts


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Which one would you guys rather have? A Fury at 1050 mhz with 4 unlocked cu's, or a Fury at 1100mhz with no unlocked cu's?
> 
> 
> 
> Fury at 1050Mhz with 4 unlocked cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine unlocks asymmetrical.. so no performance gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can unlock all 8 cores but with artifacts
Click to expand...

4 unlocked cores is not asymmetrical. 4 unlocked cores for 4 shader engines = symmetrical.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 4 unlocked cores is not asymmetrical. 4 unlocked cores for 4 shader engines = symmetrical.


He was voting for the 1050 fury then added that his card isnt symmetrical.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> He was voting for the 1050 fury then added that his card isnt symmetrical.


What he Said ??


----------



## baii

I have full unlocked and seem can't go past 1100, that is @ 60mw.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 4 unlocked cores is not asymmetrical. 4 unlocked cores for 4 shader engines = symmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> He was voting for the 1050 fury then added that his card isnt symmetrical.
Click to expand...

yes but that is incorrect. 4 unlocked shaders is symmetrical. The only time it would not be symmetrical is if the number of unlocked shaders cannot be divided by the four shader engines.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes but that is incorrect. 4 unlocked shaders is symmetrical. The only time it would not be symmetrical is if the number of unlocked shaders cannot be divided by the four shader engines.


Lol Alistair..







did you read the thread?

The guy asked:
Which one would you guys rather have? A Fury at 1050 mhz with 4 unlocked cu's, or a Fury at 1100mhz with no unlocked cu's?

I replied to his question: "Fury at 1050Mhz with 4 unlocked cores smile.gif THEN added : Mine unlocks asymmetrical.. so no performance gain frown.gif I can unlock all 8 cores but with artifacts frown.gif." Not saying i have 4 cu's unlocked


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes but that is incorrect. 4 unlocked shaders is symmetrical. The only time it would not be symmetrical is if the number of unlocked shaders cannot be divided by the four shader engines.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Alistair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you read the thread?
> 
> The guy asked:
> Which one would you guys rather have? A Fury at 1050 mhz with 4 unlocked cu's, or a Fury at 1100mhz with no unlocked cu's?
> 
> I replied to his question: "Fury at 1050Mhz with 4 unlocked cores smile.gif THEN added : Mine unlocks asymmetrical.. so no performance gain frown.gif I can unlock all 8 cores but with artifacts frown.gif." Not saying i have 4 cu's unlocked
Click to expand...

oh. Derp.


----------



## radeon1337

so i legit bought the card, came home to unlock it, and this is what i'm dealing with.

what the heck?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i legit bought the card, came home to unlock it, and this is what i'm dealing with.
> 
> what the heck?


Wut? Laundry?


----------



## hobbes2k

Interesting hacking work...


----------



## a300

xfx r9 290 core
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
DevID [67B1] Rev [00] (0), memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Sapphire Trix Fury
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Sapphire Tri-X Fury
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

That felt almost too easy for the performance, but it's run stable and not much hotter.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X Fury
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> That felt almost too easy for the performance, but it's run stable and not much hotter.


Damn.. thats nice bro. Wish i was that lucky with my Asus STRIX version.. it unlocks asymmetrical







So no gain for me


----------



## Tradition

just wanna let you guys know that i was able to unlock my r9 290 XFX and now i put the r9 390x bios on it got quite a good result

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7539904


----------



## la4ours

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8080005 / 00000000 [.......x...]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

These are the readings for my Sapphire Nitro R9 390


----------



## tautau2016

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 30000000 / 00000000 [..xx............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

i can try all ? or 4low?


----------



## Tradition

looks like your fury has bad streams but you can try you might get some errors try 4 low 1st if t works try 4all


----------



## tautau2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> looks like your fury has bad streams but you can try you might get some errors try 4 low 1st if t works try 4all


how do you know if is bad stream? how can you read ?


----------



## tautau2016

i have dificulty to generate makeroms.bat i got syntax error


----------



## tautau2016

got it but 4low

3776 stream processors can i try high?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 30000000 / 00000000 [..xx............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

using the high will likely yield the same result, just with the "left side" of stream processors, I'd try the high, see if it's stable, then try the all bios if the high is stable as well as the low


----------



## tautau2016

i click to see the comands of the atom and i see this # Activate cores
activate = subparsers.add_parser("a", help="Activate disabled cores")
activate.add_argument(
'-p', metavar="type", required=True, choices = [1,2,3,65535], type=int,
help="patch type (1 for 4-LOW, 2 for 4-HIGH or 65535 for all)"

the tutorial justo talk about 1,2, 65535, what about the number 3?, i have tried number 3 but i got not image in boot bios mother board


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tautau2016*
> 
> got it but 4low
> 
> 3776 stream processors can i try high?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 30000000 / 00000000 [..xx............]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
> 59 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 5 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 5 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


You are wasting your time.. your unlocks are asymmetrical = no performance improvements. You need to either unlock 4 or 8 cores to get an increase in performance. My card is the same problem







So just stick to the stock Bios.


----------



## gupsterg

@TX12

Many many thanks for this super tool







, I recently acquired a Fury Tri-X, it was HW locked.



First tried all.ROM, desktop use ok but many artifact in 3DM FS







.

Next tried 4high.rom, I gained 3776CU, did not artifact in 3DM FS but when looped 3DM FS crashed







.



Then I went 4low.rom and got 3840 CU, this passed 2hrs 3DM FS looped all tests







.



Gonna do more tests, etc







, don't know how all this is possible







, but wonderful to gain 4 CU FOC making card between Fury / Fury X







.

Some 3DM FS scaling results, Link:- Out of box (3584CU) vs 3776CU unlock vs 3840CU unlock


----------



## AndreDVJ

Your defective core was lasered out, that's the reason it unlocks 3776 instead of 3840. Your correct move were to flash the "low" BIOS as your CU configuration said.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Your defective core was lasered out, that's the reason it unlocks 3776 instead of 3840. Your correct move were to flash the "low" BIOS as your CU configuration said.


Thank you for your post







, some what understood "process" before your post and some what still not enlightened about "process".

I understand defective core disabled, with 4 low I get 3840SP.

I'm currently reading thread from beginning to see what I can gain to improve my understanding of "process".


----------



## AndreDVJ

I made a mistake in my statement. If your card were lasered out probably this software would tell that you cannot unclock any CU's. Nitro's I guess it does not unlock at all... I'll correct myself in this post, and share a bit of my story.

The "low" and "high" BIOSes generated by the Python program stand for:

Low - The rightmost column of the CU engines.
High - The 2nd rightmost column of the CU engines. (2nd from right to left).

Flashing high, you would only affect three CU engines, as the fourth one is unlocked already, and you got another CU disabled somewhere else. That would give you 3770SP's
Flashing low, you would be affecting all 4 disabled CU engines across the rightmost column, thus unlocking 3840SPs.

I got a Fury who has all CU's working in order, and I've been gaming with the GPU fully unlocked for almost two months already.

Originally was:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

And now:

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.




http://imgur.com/OxQ5IxC


Essentially, I got effectively an "air cooled Fury X". I can OC it as well. The maximum clocks without artifacting nor diminishing returns I found is 1150/550Mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7145720

A friend of mine didn't have the same luck as me. Flashing "all" gave him artifacts at desktop.

Most people should stick with the "low" BIOS due the reasons stated above. If you're feeling adventurous enough, you can flash "all" and see what happens. You can always revert back to "low", just flash it again.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info, I am adventurous







, as stated in post 971 I went all rom first







. Desktop use was ok, only 3d mode was really bad.

Then I tested *4 high* as thought that would be 3840SP but really 3776SP, but like I said in post 971 it turned out to be unstable.

*4 low* has been super for benching/[email protected] and only had time for some games, as running a Fiji bios mod thread.


----------



## AndreDVJ

I edited my post sharing some of my story. Not sure if you read it.

For unlocking the card, I thought would be wiser to get these Tri-X OC's BIOS from LEFT position (increased power limit) as my card would draw more current and mod it.

I have no idea if these limits actually work, as there's a modder out there who's been playing with this to overclock his Fury X and is not getting a dime back from the card.

http://cxzoid.blogspot.com


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I edited my post sharing some of my story. Not sure if you read it.


Yep, read your edited post







; cheers again for update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> For unlocking the card, I thought would be wiser to get these Tri-X OC's BIOS from LEFT position (increased power limit) as my card would draw more current and mod it.


I have Fury Tri-X STD and "out of box" it does come with the "Increased PowerLimit" rom on one bios position and I ran unlock on that rom plus modding it now for say fan profile / per DPM GPU frequency







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I have no idea if these limits actually work, as there's a modder out there who's been playing with this to overclock his Fury X and is not getting a dime back from the card.
> 
> http://cxzoid.blogspot.com


They do work in "scenarios" of OC I'm doing, but I have not yet had time to suss out why they are not working for buildzoid, I must add I'm not emulating his test method yet; just been busy with things.

In the Sapphire increased ROM they are only adjusting 1 value of PowerLimit, from what I can tell there are 3 values, check heading *How to edit PowerLimit* in fiji bios mod thread.

If I do a ROM to ROM compare of OC vs STD, there is only really difference in GPU clock.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> I made a mistake in my statement. If your card were lasered out probably this software would tell that you cannot unclock any CU's. Nitro's I guess it does not unlock at all... I'll correct myself in this post, and share a bit of my story.
> 
> The "low" and "high" BIOSes generated by the Python program stand for:
> 
> Low - The rightmost column of the CU engines.
> High - The 2nd rightmost column of the CU engines. (2nd from right to left).
> 
> Flashing high, you would only affect three CU engines, as the fourth one is unlocked already, and you got another CU disabled somewhere else. That would give you 3770SP's
> Flashing low, you would be affecting all 4 disabled CU engines across the rightmost column, thus unlocking 3840SPs.
> 
> I got a Fury who has all CU's working in order, and I've been gaming with the GPU fully unlocked for almost two months already.
> 
> Originally was:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> And now:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OxQ5IxC
> 
> 
> Essentially, I got effectively an "air cooled Fury X". I can OC it as well. The maximum clocks without artifacting nor diminishing returns I found is 1150/550Mhz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7145720
> 
> A friend of mine didn't have the same luck as me. Flashing "all" gave him artifacts at desktop.
> 
> Most people should stick with the "low" BIOS due the reasons stated above. If you're feeling adventurous enough, you can flash "all" and see what happens. You can always revert back to "low", just flash it again.


I tried all and artifact on fs. But I read somewhere here regarding the voltage. My strix has 1.69v by default and adding 42mv made it more stable. I get 1.212v with all unlocked.

Now with that said, what voltage are you getting/have with all unlocked?


----------



## AndreDVJ

Fluctuates around 1.20~1.21v, absolute maximum 1.23v. No voltage adjustments needed up to 1100Mhz core clock. All running Fire Strike. 1150Mhz I need +24.


----------



## gupsterg

Would you mind giving registers dump / i2c for your card at stock clocks?

It doesn't matter if it's using unlocked ROM, just stock clocks, view heading *Gaining per DPM VID information and i2cdump* in bios mod thread.

I'm just trying to build up a picture if VID is being set on GPU under EVV mode on ASIC profiling.

Attach dumps to a post in that thread.

TIA.


----------



## AndreDVJ

I'm unfortunately not able to do an ic2dump. MSI Afterburner gets stuck in a loop and never finishes (and CPU usage for a single core tops out). I am attaching register dumps from AIDA64 anyway.

atigpureg.txt 43k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

+rep







, many thanks for your time / data.

It will complete but it takes a fair old while, it's like forever compared with hawaii cards i2cdump completion. AFAIK this is due to SMC / drivers keeping i2c comms busy.

I'll do a video of mine if you like showing how long it takes, if you don't mind having another go?







.


----------



## AndreDVJ

You were correct. It took five minutes to finish, but there you go.

i2cdump.txt 26k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep, many thanks







.

If there is anything I can do for you on bios mod front let me know







, I will be updating my thread with per DPM GPU frequency mod by the end of today as it's been a few days me testing this mod and think it's time to publish it







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> I don't think you should be worrying now. As for verification failures, atiflash changes something in bios and recalculates CS. Dunno why and what, maybe some timestamping.
> That's why even if you flash your R9_FURY_BRACKET.rom back, it fails verification.


I don't know what is going on and why no one has got to the bottom of this, I read now all 100 pages thinking somebody would have got to the bottom of it.

I believe some thing is wrong the way we are doing checksum.

Why I say this is if I flash my factory ROM no difference after I dump and compare. I flash atomtool unlock roms and there is difference.

I recently acquired a Fury X aka Fiji XT, I flash @The Stilt 2 state Fury X ROM and dump and compare there is no difference.

I modify my factory Fury X rom or The Stilt's ROM and fix checksum and flash there is same difference as unlock ROMs when I flashed to my Fury Tri-X.

*** edit ***

Atomtool or the way we are doing checksum in Fiji Bios mod is not correct IMO.

I have re done a test posted in link.

To me it seems it is not a time stamp but atiflash or atiwinflash is fixing checksum.


----------



## Spartoi

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00240001 / 00000000 [..........x..x..]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Guess my Tri-X Fury can't be unlocked at all.


----------



## rubenlol2

Yolo it and try the all, if it doesn't work just switch with the bios switch and reflash it back.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> Yolo it and try the all, if it doesn't work just switch with the bios switch and reflash it back.


I tried and get a green screen randomly with either roms (all, high, low). Oh, well. I'm content with my Fury as is anyways. More performance would have been nice, but it's good as is already.


----------



## gupsterg

*1x special offer*







.

Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course







) I will offer ROM mod service.

*Only 2 conditions:-*

i) do a entry .

ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait







) .


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *1x special offer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will offer ROM mod service.
> 
> *Only 2 conditions:-*
> 
> i) do a entry .
> 
> ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


Well got an entry from me out of it, if I did it right haha


----------



## gupsterg

I'm yours my friend







, what I know or can do is yours







.


----------



## rubenlol2

Damn it >:u


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Well got an entry from me out of it, if I did it right haha


Cheers







, PM me as then I'm not rooting through multiple threads I posted in







.


----------



## Imprezzion

If I have a Sapphire Fury Tri-X which gives:

56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

As a result.

How many CU's can I unlock and how do I know how many is safe to unlock?

What happens if the card like, won't boot with the full 4096 shaders unlocked? Can I flash it back easily or? Does it even have dual-BIOS?

Sorry for all the questions but I have a 980 for sale and someone offered to trade a Fury Tri-X for it and he had the results from the tool already.

He also mentioned trying the card with 3840 shaders enabled and it seemed to work just fine.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Each card is a different story.

So far almost all Fury's have been unlocking to 3840SP's (60 CU's), but striving for full 4096SP's are like winning in lottery.


----------



## Imprezzion

But if it fails to run a certain amount of shaders and say, won't POST or whatever. Is it easy to recover it?
Like, does it have dual BIOS switch like older AMD cards have? Or do I need to use the iGPU to flash it back..

What are basically the risks of a "failed" unlock and how easy is it to recover from a failed unlock. That's what I wanna know before i take the plunge.


----------



## baii

You will simply see artifact, and it may lower your Max overclock.


----------



## rubenlol2

No harm in trying to unlock shaders.
It either wont boot or it will crash/artifact, just flick the switch to the other bios, boot into windows, flick it back and flash over it.

3840 works fine on my card, 4096 sees artifacts in windows.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *1x special offer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Whomever submits a new entry to 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD (Red Team of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will offer ROM mod service.
> 
> *Only 2 conditions:-*
> 
> i) do a entry .
> 
> ii) ROM mod done after entry, within my own time constraints (which usually is not long wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


Im still coming for those ROM's after I added about 200K to the results for us!









@The Stilt

Anything you can do to help me get 3840 on card 2? I know card 1 can do 3840. I have tested it and it works. In fact I am going to unlock card 1 to 3840 so that the extra cores can be used for applications that do not use Xfire. But still would be nice to get 3840 for card 2.

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im still coming for those ROM's after I added about 200K to the results for us!


Cheers







, PM me when you like







.


----------



## rubenlol2

To unlock 3840 shaders what there are a couple of configurations that could work.

SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............] (ø for enabled)

[..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
[..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
[..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
[x..ø............] [ø..x............] [x..ø............] [ø..x............]

What is likely is that two of the CUs in shader engine 4 are defect, though we don't know.

I think the second configuration is the most likely to work.


----------



## edmwxyz

I gotten this on my sapphire Fury Tri-x but still went ahead to unlock all shaders to try

SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [..............xx]

Surprisingly, it turns out find. All shaders are working and not artifacts observed after around 3hrs of testing on War thunder, 3Dmark, unigine heaven and furmark. I also turn up the clock to 1050MHz and put power to 50%.

Maybe the X do not need to be in the last 2 columns.


----------



## TecnoWorld

I'm one of those guys with a Fury X not unlockable. Has there been any news lately or...the situation is still the same as few months ago? Thanks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenlol2*
> 
> To unlock 3840 shaders what there are a couple of configurations that could work.
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............] (ø for enabled)
> 
> [..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
> [..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
> [..............xø] [..............xø] [..............øx] [..............øx]
> [x..ø............] [ø..x............] [x..ø............] [ø..x............]
> 
> What is likely is that two of the CUs in shader engine 4 are defect, though we don't know.
> 
> I think the second configuration is the most likely to work.


I know this already. I have already tried unlocking the shaders several months ago. But they refuse to unlock. However stilt ios an expert. And I was wondering if he had figured out a way to force the defective CU's on so we can see just how bad they are. Maybe I just need a bit more voltage to get the CU's to function vs. the others? I am willing to live with that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edmwxyz*
> 
> I gotten this on my sapphire Fury Tri-x but still went ahead to unlock all shaders to try
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Surprisingly, it turns out find. All shaders are working and not artifacts observed after around 3hrs of testing on War thunder, 3Dmark, unigine heaven and furmark. I also turn up the clock to 1050MHz and put power to 50%.
> 
> Maybe the X do not need to be in the last 2 columns.


Some of you get lucky. Then there is me.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edmwxyz*
> 
> I gotten this on my sapphire Fury Tri-x but still went ahead to unlock all shaders to try
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Surprisingly, it turns out find. All shaders are working and not artifacts observed after around 3hrs of testing on War thunder, 3Dmark, unigine heaven and furmark. I also turn up the clock to 1050MHz and put power to 50%.
> 
> Maybe the X do not need to be in the last 2 columns.


You are among the lucky 64CU unlockers (like me).

In theory the X does not, but if isn't there a straight line with X's, probably the ones marked defective are really defective. Ours is because whoever were screening the GPU were lazy or blind and let a perfectly working Fiji XT go through


----------



## edmwxyz

Hi i tried the stock fury x bios but it didnt work. All it did was to raise the clock to 1050mhz but did not unlock the shaders. Need the modded bios


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edmwxyz*
> 
> Hi i tried the stock fury x bios but it didnt work. All it did was to raise the clock to 1050mhz but did not unlock the shaders. Need the modded bios


Download the GUI (Fiji BIOS Editor) to raise the clocks / edit fan's fuzzy logic. See OP.

I thought Fury X BIOS wouldn't work because Tri-X board is missing one of the two power conectors (I assume to feed the pump).


----------



## gupsterg

@edmwxyz

You are better off modding the 4096SP ROM created for your Fury than using Fury X ROM IMO for various reasons.

I owned a Fury Tri-X which unlocked to 3840SP, when compared 3DM FS result for it with a genuinue Fury X I have, they benched pretty much the same with like OC. So IMO flashing a Fury to Fury X will gain you nothing compared with using unlocked SP Fury ROM.

You won't find GUI Fiji bios editor in this threads's OP but in this linked one







.

@AndreDVJ

You may recall you shared info that some reported better results with Fury Tri-X OC edition ROM when I posted my unlock info. The reason IMO is due to the raised GPU clock in that ROM making EVV VID higher on a GPU which may have lower VID due to ASIC profiling.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edmwxyz*
> 
> I gotten this on my sapphire Fury Tri-x but still went ahead to unlock all shaders to try
> 
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 
> Surprisingly, it turns out find. All shaders are working and not artifacts observed after around 3hrs of testing on War thunder, 3Dmark, unigine heaven and furmark. I also turn up the clock to 1050MHz and put power to 50%.
> 
> Maybe the X do not need to be in the last 2 columns.
> 
> 
> 
> You are among the lucky 64CU unlockers (like me).
> 
> In theory the X does not, but if isn't there a straight line with X's, probably the ones marked defective are really defective. Ours is because whoever were screening the GPU were lazy or blind and let a perfectly working Fiji XT go through
Click to expand...

not necessarily. That defective CU might be working fine. But while the other 63CU's in your chip need say 1.175V to operate 100% stable that CU may need 1.21125V to run 100% stable. It just might be a piggy CU and so they just disabled it.


----------



## gupsterg

The other theory I have besides defective CU determining if a GPU is classed Pro or XT is LeakageID.

There is a post by The Stilt regarding Hawaii on Litecoin forum giving information on the range that was applied to Hawaii for Pro & XT. I would think the same apply to Fiji.

From about 9 or so registers dumps provided to me by member's in Fiji bios mod thread we can see GPUs have differing VID per DPM.


----------



## skyxxx

I was able to unlock all 4096sp and it was stable under various stress tests. Then I started messing around with overclocking then reinstalled the driver, now I can no longer get it stable at 4096sp (I get artifacts now). I tried completely removing the driver with DDU, and reflashing the bios, but no luck.
Anyone knows how this is possible?


----------



## Berserkus

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

;(


----------



## xTesla1856

Is the Sapphire NITRO R9 Fury unlockable at all? I need someone to talk me out of this before I break my card


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Is the Sapphire NITRO R9 Fury unlockable at all? I need someone to talk me out of this before I break my card


If it is Fury. You stand a chance to unlock. Just follow the 1st post to see if you can. No harm in it it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I need someone to talk me out of this before I break my card


Well I wouldn't talk you out of it







.

Any chance of a PM with both switch positions stock ROMs attached to it? I asked 2 other Nitro owners and they didn't come through for me







.

Happy to offer some bios mod help in return







, but be aware I'm running a little slow with this as have already about ~12 people I'm dealing with due to the 3dfanboy compo offer







.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I wouldn't talk you out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any chance of a PM with both switch positions stock ROMs attached to it? I asked 2 other Nitro owners and they didn't come through for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Happy to offer some bios mod help in return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but be aware I'm running a little slow with this as have already about ~12 people I'm dealing with due to the 3dfanboy compo offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll probably get around to it tomorrow, as my PC is disassembled ATM for cable management purposes. But I'll definetly try to help !


----------



## gupsterg

No rush







and cheers







.


----------



## Faster/Denis

2x Asus R9 Fury Strix

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00110001 / 00000000 [...........x...x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 20010001 / 00000000 [..x............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

bad luck?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> 2x Asus R9 Fury Strix
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00110001 / 00000000 [...........x...x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 20010001 / 00000000 [..x............x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> bad luck?


Sorry boet. Thats a locked chip you received there.


----------



## bborokee

XFX Fury

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 01010000 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Soo... I guess it isn't unlockable, eh :c?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bborokee*
> 
> XFX Fury
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 01010000 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Soo... I guess it isn't unlockable, eh :c?


It is unclockable. Are you guys even taking the time to read the first post?


----------



## bborokee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is unclockable. Are you guys even taking the time to read the first post?


i actually did, but misunderstood the context.

besides, the card is plagued with heavy coil whine, so i'll have to send it back for a replacement...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bborokee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is unclockable. Are you guys even taking the time to read the first post?
> 
> 
> 
> i actually did, but misunderstood the context.
> 
> besides, the card is plagued with heavy coil whine, so i'll have to send it back for a replacement...
Click to expand...

You don't need to send a card in for coil whine. Just wait for it to wear away. it doesnt take long. It is just the internals of the coil vibrating.

If you look at what CU info is telling you, it says unlock is possible override at you own risk. It also tells you that you have a perfectly good row of CU's that were disabled just to get a Fiji Pro class part and then you have one random CU that was disabled due to a fault. You can tell this by the X's random position.


----------



## bborokee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You don't need to send a card in for coil whine. Just wait for it to wear away. it doesnt take long. It is just the internals of the coil vibrating.
> 
> If you look at what CU info is telling you, it says unlock is possible override at you own risk. It also tells you that you have a perfectly good row of CU's that were disabled just to get a Fiji Pro class part and then you have one random CU that was disabled due to a fault. You can tell this by the X's random position.


Thanks for the info!
I thought the x's needed to line up perfectly in the two right-most columns in order to be effectively unlocked, but i guess that wasn't the case.

And for the coil whine, people suggested the same thing as well; to wait for couple of days since it'll wear away on its own.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bborokee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You don't need to send a card in for coil whine. Just wait for it to wear away. it doesnt take long. It is just the internals of the coil vibrating.
> 
> If you look at what CU info is telling you, it says unlock is possible override at you own risk. It also tells you that you have a perfectly good row of CU's that were disabled just to get a Fiji Pro class part and then you have one random CU that was disabled due to a fault. You can tell this by the X's random position.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> I thought the x's needed to line up perfectly in the two right-most columns in order to be effectively unlocked, but i guess that wasn't the case.
> 
> And for the coil whine, people suggested the same thing as well; to wait for couple of days since it'll wear away on its own.
Click to expand...

You need both rows of X's to unlock to a FuryX with 4096 SP's. If you have 1 row you can get away with 3860SP's which is still 256 extra SP's and 16 TMU's


----------



## Chrabo

I have something like that:

Sapphire Fury TriX, should i gie a try?


----------



## Alastair

Yes you stand a chance to get 3840 shaders and an extra 4 TMU's. That means you close the gap between your card and the Fury X by half! Go for it!


----------



## bborokee

I'm so scared to give this unlock a try, since i'm fairly new to this gpu bios flash business Dx hahaha

I guess i'll need to do some more research before I carry out with this heh...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes you stand a chance to get 3840 shaders and an extra 4 TMU's. That means you close the gap between your card and the Fury X by half! Go for it!


Due to time constraints I only did one compare of genuine Fury X vs Fury with 3840SP unlock, 3DM FS Result.

If it wasn't for a 2nd Fury X I bought at the time that OC'd further I would have kept the Fury Tri-X with unlock to 3840SP.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes you stand a chance to get 3840 shaders and an extra 4 TMU's. That means you close the gap between your card and the Fury X by half! Go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Due to time constraints I only did one compare of genuine Fury X vs Fury with 3840SP unlock, 3DM FS Result.
> 
> If it wasn't for a 2nd Fury X I bought at the time that OC'd further I would have kept the Fury Tri-X with unlock to 3840SP.
Click to expand...

you could of given me your 3840 Fury since one of mine won't unlock


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry mate







, shipping from UK to SA would have been exorbitant IMO.

Seems to me there is defo demand for unlockable Fury as your about the 3rd person to highlight interest in the Fury Tri-X I owned.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , shipping from UK to SA would have been exorbitant IMO.
> 
> Seems to me there is defo demand for unlockable Fury as your about the 3rd person to highlight interest in the Fury Tri-X I owned.


I know


----------



## jrm850

I unlocked my XFX R9 390 to R9 390x specs using this method. Thanks guys!!

I'm still messing with oc and voltages but I will show the unlocked shaders.

STOCK


Unlocked using low.rom I could probably go higher since my card was only software blocked but I don't want to run into any artifact or issues. I'll prob leave it alone now.


I'm happy!!







My card was only Software Blocked btw to begin with, I got lucky.

slight OC that is running flawlessly got it running at or a hair higher than some of the reference 390x cards. Will keep it at this for now.


----------



## jrm850

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11595900

Benches better than a gtx 970. Also benches on par with a gtx 980 depending on other users cpus and gpu's if they are overclocked or not.

I still have room to oc the card.


----------



## jprovido

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1458:22C6
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

so mine is locked


----------



## jrm850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1458:22C6
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> so mine is locked


That stinks man! Its a hit or miss unfortunately.


----------



## baii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1458:22C6
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> so mine is locked


Which model you have though?


----------



## jprovido

gigabyte windforce


----------



## advapi

Excuse me, anyone succeded with Gigabyte G1 390? I was wondering if it only applies to XFX/Sapphire or also to other brand


----------



## xTesla1856

No luck for me, card is a Sapphire NITRO R9 FURY OC+


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So where do I stand here?

XFX R9 Fury Triple D

3840 or the full 4096?

EDIT:
*If* I'm reading the OP correctly I think I'll get halfway there and get 3840SP's which I'd be happy with









.


----------



## bluej511

I might be quite stupid trying this but where do i extract the zip file too? Can't find the memory folder so im utterly lost.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I might be quite stupid trying this but where do i extract the zip file too? Can't find the memory folder so im utterly lost.


Download the Memory Info file, extract that to your desktop then download the CUInfo file, unzip the .exe file into the Memory Info folder and run it









Memory Info: http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar

CUInfo: http://rghost.ru/8h5YBhcwn


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Download the Memory Info file, extract that to your desktop then download the CUInfo file, unzip the .exe file into the Memory Info folder and run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Info: http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar
> 
> CUInfo: http://rghost.ru/8h5YBhcwn


Sweet thanks. So i have 40 of 44 cores and can't be unlocked oh well. Card OCs to 1200/1650 stable so can't complain. +rep for the help


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well 4096SP's was a no go, ran through Valley just fine with zero issues but within the first 2 seconds of Heaven I got a massive amount of artifacting.

Ended up with 3840SP's at the end, pretty happy with that


----------



## gupsterg

Hi Sarge,

I saw the Fury Tri-X with 3840SP bench same as genuine Fury X (clock for clock both @ 1090) in 3DM, so I'd say good result







.

If you exclude shroud/fans the XFX HS is same as Tri-X IMO. With slight fan mod in rom you'll get easily ~55C GPU temps with no signficant noise increase. Consequently HBM & VRM temp will also improve. GPU VRM temps are better on air cooler than Fury X, as heated coolant from GPU flows to it on Fury X.

You should also be able to OC with unlocked SP.

You know I owe you a favour







, so PM when you like.

ATB
Gup


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi Sarge,
> 
> I saw the Fury Tri-X with 3840SP bench same as genuine Fury X (clock for clock both @ 1090) in 3DM, so I'd say good result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you exclude shroud/fans the XFX HS is same as Tri-X IMO. With slight fan mod in rom you'll get easily ~55C GPU temps with no signficant noise increase. Consequently HBM & VRM temp will also improve. GPU VRM temps are better on air cooler than Fury X, as heated coolant from GPU flows to it on Fury X.
> 
> You should also be able to OC with unlocked SP.
> 
> You know I owe you a favour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so PM when you like.
> 
> ATB
> Gup


I did a quick bench a while ago in Firestrike and compared it to some Fury Nitro numbers I've got and at 1150/500 they scored roughly the same (PC setups are a bit different atm though so not a apples to apples comparison)

the temps so far are great, a bit of coil whine but hopefully that will die down in time.

and btw, PM'd you a few hours ago


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> btw, PM'd you a few hours ago


LOL, on mobi at mo so not checked inbox







, be home soon though







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> So where do I stand here?
> 
> XFX R9 Fury Triple D
> 
> 3840 or the full 4096?
> 
> EDIT:
> *If* I'm reading the OP correctly I think I'll get halfway there and get 3840SP's which I'd be happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


3840 MATE!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do I stand here?
> 
> XFX R9 Fury Triple D
> 
> 3840 or the full 4096?
> 
> EDIT:
> *If* I'm reading the OP correctly I think I'll get halfway there and get 3840SP's which I'd be happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 3840 MATE!
Click to expand...

Check a few posts above


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do I stand here?
> 
> XFX R9 Fury Triple D
> 
> 3840 or the full 4096?
> 
> EDIT:
> *If* I'm reading the OP correctly I think I'll get halfway there and get 3840SP's which I'd be happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 3840 MATE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check a few posts above
Click to expand...

Oh DUH!


----------



## ThaRippa

Hey guys, with the release of new BIOSes for the Fury-X i wonder if those who were able to unlock to 4096 cores could just flash full Fury-X BIOS files to our cards. Has ayone tried that?

I don't want to bank Sapphire to release an update, too. And who knows if the trick still works there. And i'd like the stock 1050MHz on boot-up, which is whats stable at stock voltage for me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaRippa*
> 
> Hey guys, with the release of new BIOSes for the Fury-X i wonder if those who were able to unlock to 4096 cores could just flash full Fury-X BIOS files to our cards. Has ayone tried that?
> 
> I don't want to bank Sapphire to release an update, too. And who knows if the trick still works there. And i'd like the stock 1050MHz on boot-up, which is whats stable at stock voltage for me


yes it has been done but it doesn't unlock the cores. You still need to go through the above process to unlock the cores as far as I am aware.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaRippa*
> 
> .... i'd like the stock 1050MHz on boot-up, which is whats stable at stock voltage for me


Search forum for Fiji bios mod thread







.

PowerPlay on Fury X ROM differs to Fury in the sense of GoldenDB VID database, which depending on ASIC properties will effect what VID per DPM is calculated using a stock ROM where it is "auto calculated". Also the thing to note is due to the "auto calculate" nature of stock ROMs you will find when you flash a ROM with 1050MHz DPM7 your VID will increase (very likely).

For example on Fury ROM DPM7 maybe 1.212V for DPM 7 VID, when you flash with 1050MHz ROM it may end up 1.250V (this is the max I've seen "auto calculate" set). The way around this is to manually fix VID per DPM on 1050MHz ROM (may that Fury or Fury X ROM with increased clock). Fix it same as VID per DPM in registers dump when your card is on stock ROM; as you state on stock voltage you can do 1050MHz. Info in OP of Fiji bios mod.

Above also apply when people flash Fury Tri-X OC edition ROM.

Also fan table section in Fury X PowerPlay differs than Fury. Depending upon which Fury you have there maybe other differences in ROM. For example VoltageObjectInfo relates to VRM on PCB. Therefore IMO inappropriate to flash Strix or Gigabyte Fury with custom PCB using Fury X, as it's ref PCB.


----------



## Sekans

XFX Fury

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Got excited seeing all those x's on the right side then destroyed by the R/O.
Tell me somebody is working on a bypass. I read that special tools/hardware could be required. What would those be?


----------



## PCSarge

sapphire 380X Nitro much sadface. such HW lock

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E308
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

card's nice the way it is, but id go for more if we can ever find a way to unlock.


----------



## Sekans

Had a thought. Has anybody tried physically replacing the bios chip and then flashing a fixed flash?

I found this review. http://www.modders-inc.com/sapphire-tri-x-radeon-r9-fury-review/3/

They claim the bios chip is a "STMicro 25P20VP".
I don't know if it would work or not. But it could be worth a shot.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sekans

Your card will not unlock with bios chip replacement.
Quote:


> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


What above means is the HW lock has *not been* left in a writeable state so flashing/replacing the bios *won't* unlock card.
Quote:


> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


What above means is the HW lock has *been* left in a writeable state so flashing/replacing the bios *will* unlock card.
Quote:


> XFX Fury
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 0003000*1* / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 0003000*1* / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 0003000*1* / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 0003000*1* / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


You see that bold 1 in your results that denotes hardware lock not left in writeable state, if it was a 0 you'd be good to go.


----------



## PunkX 1

Is there any way to edit the bios and still try to flash the GPU and unlock it? Bricking the card isn't a fear since it's a dual bios card.


----------



## cranfam

Oh well MSI R9 380.









Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:2015
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Valnjes

Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

But flashed the Fury Tri-X OC BIOS, so the core goes from 1000Mhz to 1040Mhz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> But flashed the Fury Tri-X OC BIOS, so the core goes from 1000Mhz to 1040Mhz.


still locked cores. Why haven't you unlocked the the cores? That's a prime 4096SP candidate man?!?


----------



## Valnjes

You sure? Well, I will try it, but I think it will run fine without hick-ups, artifacts and BSoD's.


----------



## Valnjes

OK, here are the results:

BIOS_4high.rom - unlocks, but "dots artifacts" visible on black and dark surfaces.

BIOS_all.rom - unlocks, but more "dots artifacts" visible on black and dark surfaces.

BIOS_4low.rom - unlocks, no artifacts, testing now.

STOCK:


4096 ALL:


3840 LOW:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> OK, here are the results:
> 
> BIOS_4high.rom - unlocks, but "dots artifacts" visible on black and dark surfaces.
> 
> BIOS_all.rom - unlocks, but more "dots artifacts" visible on black and dark surfaces.
> 
> BIOS_4low.rom - unlocks, no artifacts, testing now.
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 4096 ALL:
> 
> 
> 3840 LOW:


now run 3840 4low in heaven and stuff and see what happens. Looking good for 3840 though!


----------



## Valnjes

Tested in:
MSI Kambustor (Furmark) - For 15min - all OK - Max. temperature 75°C
Witcher 3 (maxed out) - For 15min - all OK - Max. temperature 72°C
Unigine Heaven 4 - One worm-up run, one benchmark run - all OK - Max. temperature 73°C










Happy with my card. Overall a good upgrade for my MSI 7970 unlocked to R9 280X.









I just needed that extra horse-power for playing Witcher 3 all maxed-out at 1080P, and maybe some games with virtual super-resolution too.


----------



## deathfrag

need some help guys with my asus r9 fury strix
full unlocked i got red screen in crysis 3 battlefield 4 freeze after few minute and pc restart when i launch tomb raider 2013 , reflashed to stock steal lockup when i launch tom raider !!!!!


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathfrag*
> 
> need some help guys with my asus r9 fury strix
> full unlocked i got red screen in crysis 3 battlefield 4 freeze after few minute and pc restart when i launch tomb raider 2013 , reflashed to stock steal lockup when i launch tom raider !!!!!


does your card have an dual bios switch (shoud be where near where the crossfire connectors would be if the fury had any) if so try switching it over to the second position and see if the lockups go away seeing that you where able to get in to games with the full unlock you might just need some voltage to get it stablw .


----------



## Alastair

No strixx does not have a dual bios switch.


----------



## Valnjes

Bad guy ASUS.


----------



## deathfrag

now if i launch tombraider in bordless the game works but if i close it and launch in full screen the pc shut down!!!!!!!!


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathfrag*
> 
> now if i launch tombraider in bordless the game works but if i close it and launch in full screen the pc shut down!!!!!!!!


Have you tried reinstalling the drivers since the flash? DDU in safe mode then reinstall.


----------



## deathfrag

i already reinstalled the last catalyst all games works great its tomb raider only with this stupid bug !!!!!


----------



## Gdourado

Any luck with Sapphire Fury Nitro thus far?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Any luck with Sapphire Fury Nitro thus far?


Mostly first release Tri-X's and Strixx's here. I think I have seen 1 or 2 unlocked Nitro's though.


----------



## Samuris

Hi guys, i recently try to unlock my elpida r9 290 card, even if the program said "can't be unlocked by bios" with a asus r9 390 bios, and look what aida 64 say 
, 48 shaders units, it's pretty strange on r9 290 card no ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samuris*
> 
> Hi guys, i recently try to unlock my elpida r9 290 card, even if the program said "can't be unlocked by bios" with a asus r9 390 bios, and look what aida 64 say
> , 48 shaders units, it's pretty strange on r9 290 card no ?


What does GPU-Z report?


----------



## OneB1t

some performance benchmarks?


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> some performance benchmarks?


You scaling between 3584, 3840 and 4096 SP's?


----------



## Meerbi

*Sapphire R9 380, no luck...*

SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF200001 / 00000000 [..x.....]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Not any Chance, to unlock 3 of locked cores? Or 2?


----------



## deathfrag

i fixed tomb raider probleme using this command in CMD "bcdedit /set increaseUserVa 3072" no more shutdown


----------



## haidihou

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

There is no chance right??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haidihou*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> There is no chance right??


nope


----------



## haidihou




----------



## milika

Any luck for Saphire r9 380?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 174B:E308
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like a new tool/toy for me to mess with my 390x (loving this card more and more now)


----------



## gupsterg

@milika

No unlock possible as hardware lock.

@DarthBaggins

If you have 390X this tool is no use. Your card has fully "unlocked" ASIC, when member have say 390, if unlockable it becomes 390X.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh, well guess that's a good thing then lol


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







, but if your feeling adventurous there is this which may interest you







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

A bios mod would be nice once I get this guy under water, blower can only handle so much lol


----------



## hyllecool

Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury Air
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 40010001 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## SuperZan

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)

Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!







That's four different Fiji Pro GPU's I've owned that all have perfect placement on the disabled CU's, but have HW R/O locks. Two XFX and two Sapphire.


----------



## OneB1t

Its not locked


----------



## AndreDVJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's four different Fiji Pro GPU's I've owned that all have perfect placement on the disabled CU's, but have HW R/O locks. Two XFX and two Sapphire.


Sorry bro but probably if you really want to roll your dices in the silicon lottery, you should try getting a Fiji Pro card from past year. Those have more chances of unlocking something.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreDVJ*
> 
> Sorry bro but probably if you really want to roll your dices in the silicon lottery, you should try getting a Fiji Pro card from past year. Those have more chances of unlocking something.


I'm not too worried about it,I bought them for different uses which they more than fulfill. It's just my luck that 0/4 would be soft locked.


----------



## gordesky1

Whats the chance of me unlocking a msi gaming 8gb 390? don't have the card yet but will be getting it Tuesday from rma..


----------



## tainle

i got stuck at the step 4 to run the script makeroms to generate bios from the back up bios. i installed pyhton 2 to c: and unzipped atomic tools, it have two files. i dont know how to get the 3 files for each shaders.


----------



## Dado111

hi all,

i own r9 fury tri-x and here is info from the CUC:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

should i try bios_all.rom anyway becaus i have all X-es or i should not bother because of "sorry..." note?

how reliable is that "sorry" note?


----------



## gupsterg

As GPU is hardware locked unlock ROMs should not work.

If you wish to test unlock regardless there is no danger of bricking card. You can boot from stock bios position and once in OS flip the switch to "unlock" bios position and overwrite as required.


----------



## tainle

Hi can someone help me with this issues if you potentially understand why. i flashed my first r9 fury to 496 shaders and it run fine and not issues, few days later i got my second fury and earlier i just flashed the second fury to 3840 shaders, and test it run fine. i install them both together for crossfire and i went to take firestrike test and the fps is jumping up and down and causing the firestrike to stutters and lags. what is wrong here?

i know that the shaders of two cards is different. when i check gpu-z card 1 showing 4096, card 2 is showing 4096 shaders as well ?? second card is showing a wrong shaders. what is going on?

I am tempting to use both stock bios using the switch for both cards to see if that changing anything. If i can fix it i dont have to run at stock shaders.


----------



## Dado111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As GPU is hardware locked unlock ROMs should not work.
> 
> If you wish to test unlock regardless there is no danger of bricking card. You can boot from stock bios position and once in OS flip the switch to "unlock" bios position and overwrite as required.


i tried bios_all.rom and nothing happened...bios was working and shaders were not unlocked...


----------



## ultimo1337

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Does this mean what i think it means? ^^


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Does this mean what i think it means? ^^


It means that you have 4 potentially unlockable CU's just waiting to be tapped into.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> Hi can someone help me with this issues if you potentially understand why. i flashed my first r9 fury to 496 shaders and it run fine and not issues, few days later i got my second fury and earlier i just flashed the second fury to 3840 shaders, and test it run fine. i install them both together for crossfire and i went to take firestrike test and the fps is jumping up and down and causing the firestrike to stutters and lags. what is wrong here?
> 
> i know that the shaders of two cards is different. when i check gpu-z card 1 showing 4096, card 2 is showing 4096 shaders as well ?? second card is showing a wrong shaders. what is going on?
> 
> I am tempting to use both stock bios using the switch for both cards to see if that changing anything. If i can fix it i dont have to run at stock shaders.


Try changing the first card to 3840 SP and see what happens, that will allow the two cards to have the same performance and hopefully fix your problem


----------



## ultimo1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It means that you have 4 potentially unlockable CU's just waiting to be tapped into.


The thing is, i dont have dual bios, so i have to take a huge risk


----------



## Alastair

Just don't rush it. Take it nice and slow. You can still refresh your card if you have a back up card.


----------



## ultimo1337

So if i put for example, an gt 630 in the pc which i have laying arround, i should be able to access my possible bricked fury? (Select device 1, since the gt630 is 0)
If thats the case im willing to risk it, according to my result from cuinfo, i have 4 x's in the most right collom so i should get a bios with 4 extra CU's unlocked?
How much more shading units do i get from that?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> So if i put for example, an gt 630 in the pc which i have laying arround, i should be able to access my possible bricked fury? (Select device 1, since the gt630 is 0)
> If thats the case im willing to risk it, according to my result from cuinfo, i have 4 x's in the most right collom so i should get a bios with 4 extra CU's unlocked?
> How much more shading units do i get from that?


I cant exactly remember how I did it, but I did it when I bricked my HD6850s bios flash. I put my old 7600GT in and made that primary display and then my AMD card in slot two and flashed as normal. I reckon just use the atiflash.exe -i command just to check what devices atiflash is detecting first.


----------



## ultimo1337

Okay im comforted now haha. Will test it in a bout 4hours when im home.

Will post GPUz screenshots before and after if i survive ^^


----------



## ultimo1337

Oki maybe nice to put into the second post with instructions.

With Python version <3 you get an error: SyntaxError: Missing parenthese in call to 'print'.
Apears that print was replaced with something else in Python, mind you it does work with 2.7.6.

I added the GPUz with stockbios, brb gonna flash the 4low bios.


----------



## ultimo1337

Yay it worked!

Thx guys


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimo1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay it worked!
> 
> Thx guys


Always a pleasure. Remember to +rep people that helped. Honestly flashing is no longer as risky these days as people make out. Provided you dont rush it and you take your time all will be good.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

My ASUS R9 Fury Strix, will update once I've attempted to unlock.

edit: 4low seemed promising, but an AMD driver loaded by ASUS GPUtweak (which i use for the builtin GPUZ) crashed fairly quickly. No dice


----------



## Haruna

Can someone interpret this for me?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9390
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haruna*
> 
> Can someone interpret this for me?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9390
> DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


cannot be unlocked. Says it right there.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Whats the chance of me unlocking a msi gaming 8gb 390? don't have the card yet but will be getting it Tuesday from rma..


About this much:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## LutinNoir

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00140000 / 00000000 [...........x.x..]
SE3 hw/sw: 10200000 / 00000000 [...x......x.....]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

It's bad ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LutinNoir*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00810000 / 00000000 [........x......x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00140000 / 00000000 [...........x.x..]
> SE3 hw/sw: 10200000 / 00000000 [...x......x.....]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> It's bad ?


yes. Rather unlikely that it will unlock.


----------



## Luuk

Here are my results:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I have an MSI Radeon R9 390 8GB Gaming, bought in the Netherlands in june 2015.


----------



## Gonth

Cart buyed for 326.99€ shipment in.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

And then :










Thank you very much for your tuto, I've a Fury X pour the middle of the price


----------



## madpanda550

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1458:22C6
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Avoid the Gigabyte Fury cards then


----------



## alecuba16

Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC 4GB HBM
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00090001 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 04010001 / 00000000 [.....x.........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


Bought yesterday, received today... no luck


















maybe some more O/C or undervolting?

EDIT : undervolting -96mv -> KO , -48mv -> KO -24mv ->KO, testing now -12mv.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC 4GB HBM
> Bought yesterday, received today... no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some more O/C or undervolting?
> 
> EDIT : undervolting -96mv -> KO , -48mv -> KO -24mv ->KO, testing now -12mv.


What's KO mean?


----------



## OneB1t

crash/freeze/restart


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> What's KO mean?


The card freezes/no video or shows artifacts when testing in high load.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> The card freezes/no video or shows artifacts when testing in high load.


I'm surprised that you're having such poor luck in undervolting. I figured that even -48mv at the very least would be stable.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> What's KO mean?


This:


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> I'm surprised that you're having such poor luck in undervolting. I figured that even -48mv at the very least would be stable.


I think that I have found the problem of crash, OCCT crashes on my windows 10 x64 XD! msi kombustor not, now I'm trying -48mv.

EDIT: I was able to reach -96mv stable, so happy now, even with locked CU.


----------



## costilletas

Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [C0] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 02010001 / 00000000 [......x........x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q no luck.


----------



## albertfu

Got a pair of Sapphire Fury Nitro and none of them can be unlocked

Maybe better chance to go with Fury Tri-X ? Since it seems to be based on a reference PCB


----------



## larrydavid

Bought a used Fury X Nitro and all 8 CUs unlocked successfully! I must be the luckiest guy on earth, considering almost every Nitro appears to be locked!


----------



## Gonth

Many TriX cards are able to be unlocked, it's seems to be rare for Nitro.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
> Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q_Q no luck.


You bought it on pccomponentes.com?

As far as I have see on this thread ,seems that fury nitro oc of sapphire are locked by HW and none of them can be unlocked.


----------



## costilletas

Yes I did, I was about to return it but then they suddenly turned wine into water and the fury into a 400€ card.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> Yes I did, I was about to return it but then they suddenly turned wine into water and the fury into a 400€ card.


You can undervolt to -96mv, I'm testing now vcore 1.13v (undervolt -96mv) and core clock 1058mhz (5-8mhz more of stock oc).

The card now runs very cool and theorecally it is now 213w TDP that is almost as the 980ti, very nice.

Just follow this tutorial:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/msi-afterburner-undervolt-radeon-r9-fury,4425.html

Put -96mv on vcore and that's it.

The stock objective tº is 85º so the fan is always going at 30-35% and the gpu temp is about 73º running unigine heaven at full 100% load.

If you change the objetive tº to 70º the fan runs 35-40% and the tº drops to 68º, my room is about 27º.


----------



## costilletas

I have it at -42mV, 1089 core and 560 mem clock since i installed it cba adjusting voltages. The only reason i really wanted to buy this gpu was the small chance of getting a fully unlocked fury. It's not that i am disappointed, it's just that the 1060 performs the same at 1080 for the same price while drawing half the amount of power this monster needs.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> I have it at -42mV, 1089 core and 560 mem clock since i installed it cba adjusting voltages. The only reason i really wanted to buy this gpu was the small chance of getting a fully unlocked fury. It's not that i am disappointed, it's just that the 1060 performs the same at 1080 for the same price while drawing half the amount of power this monster needs.


I have compared my model with a friend that has 1060, and I have found that in some games like hitman ,gta ,WOT , my fury outperforms his 1060..... maybe you are thinking about the 1060 oc models, that are more expensive than 329€.

I agree that fury even at 213w tdp drains more than 1060, but I own a GTX 770 oc (230-240w tdp) and hd7970 oc (almost 280w tdp) and I think that this one is pretty good at 213w tdp.


----------



## costilletas

https://www.alternate.es/EVGA/6GB-D5-GTX-1060-Gaming-ACX-3-0/html/product/1287782?event=search

...


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> https://www.alternate.es/EVGA/6GB-D5-GTX-1060-Gaming-ACX-3-0/html/product/1287782?event=search
> 
> ...


This one is worse than r9 fury nitro because isn't the overclocked version, plus think that you wouldn't have much room for overclock because the heatsink is not good for overclocking....









The 1060 has to be overclocked in order to take the same performance as r9 fury nitro, or atleast as a solid as 980...

You should look for this one atleast for this one:

http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_gtx_1060_gaming_x_6gb_gddr5.html

If you want to have a performance like r9 fury nitro , you may have to made some additional o/c to be better definitively in all benchmarks to fury nitro.

1070 is better than r9 fury nitro, without doubt, but costs about 500€ that is about 200€ plus over the r9 fury nitro (329€).


----------



## flyerken

I have a problem. After I flash the card with the high bios (low gave artifacts) I get the following:

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
SE4 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
At least 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

It seems that it disables the 4 extra shader engines in software. Did I do something wrong ?


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyerken*
> 
> I have a problem. After I flash the card with the high bios (low gave artifacts) I get the following:
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00010000 / 80010000 [o..............X]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 4 (R/W).
> At least 4 disabled CUs should be unlockable.
> 
> It seems that it disables the 4 extra shader engines in software. Did I do something wrong ?


If I'm not mistaken, the high and low don't unlock all shaders.

EDIT: yes, they only unlock 4:
Quote:


> Select the rom you need:
> If you have all 'x' in the first rightmost column, use bios_4low.rom
> If you have all 'x' in the second column from the right, use bios_4high.rom
> Any of these roms would increase shader count to 3840.]


----------



## flyerken

Wel my shaders are still at 3584. 4 Hw Locks are gone but now there are 4 software locks. Did anybdoy had this before?


----------



## magnafides

Well, tried the 3776SP BIOS and GPU-Z still reported 3584 SPs. I assume that's pretty much it then?
I was hopeful, here is what CU info told me initially:
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00090001 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


Fury Nitro btw.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnafides*
> 
> Well, tried the 3776SP BIOS and GPU-Z still reported 3584 SPs. I assume that's pretty much it then?
> I was hopeful, here is what CU info told me initially:
> Fury Nitro btw.


Seems that all sapphire fury nitro's are locked by HW , I meet already three people that tried and is locked.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnafides*
> 
> Well, tried the 3776SP BIOS and GPU-Z still reported 3584 SPs. I assume that's pretty much it then?
> I was hopeful, here is what CU info told me initially:
> Fury Nitro btw.


Welcome to the fury nitrolock club


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Seems that all sapphire fury nitro's are locked by HW , I meet already three people that tried and is locked.


Not mine







My Nitro, yes Nitro unlocked to 4096 shaders









Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nitro, yes Nitro unlocked to 4096 shaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
> 64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> All CUs in this chip are already active.


You are a very lucky guy, is new or old one?


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> You are a very lucky guy, is new or old one?


Used Nitro from a forum that was apparently originally purchased in April. The Tri-X I bought from the same guy unlocks to 3840 shaders, not 4096.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Possible unlock ? Can anybody gimme some hints, i've just Got mine Yesterday








Its very powerfull GPU indeed








My R280X is no match for this KRAKEN











My BIOS in my MEGA

About me: OnnA Ne01
Founder & co-Creator of RadeonMOD Registry Tweak !
Tweak More


----------



## nepovies

Hi,
what cuinfo output you had before full Nitro fury unlock ? "Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement." or "8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk." ?

Cuz my cuinfo output is following:


Seems this chip has all shaders ok...do you think it is unlockable ?

Thanks for answers.


----------



## costilletas

Quite possible, yes.


----------



## nepovies

flashing went well...but seems without change ...it still shows 3584 shaders :/ any other option ?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I have the same thing, Flashed, Played Games even but it still not showing Shaders


----------



## albertfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepovies*
> 
> Hi,
> what cuinfo output you had before full Nitro fury unlock ? "Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement." or "8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk." ?
> 
> Cuz my cuinfo output is following:
> 
> 
> Seems this chip has all shaders ok...do you think it is unlockable ?
> 
> Thanks for answers.


I have exactly same output, 2 columns full of "x", but can't be unlocked by flashing BIOS


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

I know that is Possible, but to do this we need to Edit our BIOS (that Backup one, Done before Flashing)
But we need Help, someone with experience


----------



## nepovies

do you know someone who was able to unlock it with this CUinfo output ?


----------



## Richi3

Got the exact same Result as nepovies.
AMD R9 Fury Nitro+
Got the Card yesterday, and it seems to be a pretty bad overclocker (Cant get higher than 1065 Mhz on Stock Voltage), and I found out after some research that its possible to unlock R9 Furys, but the new Sapphire ones seem to be HW locked.



Edit: After even more research I realized that Cards with 00030001 in the HW ID for the SEs are locked. It seems that there is no way in unlocking CUs locked that way.
*sigh* Would have been too good to be true to get a upgrade to Fury X Performance for Free...


----------



## madpanda550

So I finally got both of my STRIXes (the Gigabyte I posted was for a friend):

Adapters detected: 2
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 80010000 / 00000000 [x..............x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Seems like Fury Strix is hit and miss; these cards were bought form different places (the unlockable one was from Amazon, the locked one was from a local store)


----------



## costilletas

I got a new fury nitro oc today(rma'd the one I had) and still no luck

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Damn you nitro


----------



## Richi3

A wild uneducated guess from me: Recently produced Cards are not unlockable anymore.
AMD might have demanded the board Partners to fully Hardwarelock their chips after they found out that people found a way to unlock their furys.


----------



## turntuptonebone

MSI R9 390

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Ark-07

Gigabyte R9 Fury

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1458:22C6
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00210000 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

The thing that gets me is amd raptr is picking up my new r9 fury as r9 fury x, I hope i didn't buy a card that was flashed unsuccessfully then returned









http://raptr.com/ark-07/about

So will it work for me?


----------



## costilletas

If it's locked and you flash it, nothing happens, at least nothing happened to mine.


----------



## u3a6

Hi everyone! First time poster here!









I just unlocked my R9 Fury Strix to 60 CU's thank you guys for such a great work!


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> A wild uneducated guess from me: Recently produced Cards are not unlockable anymore.
> AMD might have demanded the board Partners to fully Hardwarelock their chips after they found out that people found a way to unlock their furys.


hard locks should be done by AMD, no? board partners just put on the chip. AMD and whoever they contract laser cuts the chips
Quote:


> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Should I try? Strix bought around january/feb


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> hard locks should be done by AMD, no? board partners just put on the chip. AMD and whoever they contract laser cuts the chips
> Should I try? Strix bought around january/feb


This looks quite good for a full unlock, however procede carefully, the Fury Strix does not have a bios switch :/ Out of curiosity, what is your ASIC quality? Mine is 60%.

Regards,
u3a6


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> hard locks should be done by AMD, no? board partners just put on the chip. AMD and whoever they contract laser cuts the chips
> Should I try? Strix bought around january/feb


Youre Right.. Hard locks are probably done by AMD.
But I would say go for it if your confidint in what you are doing. Only Problem is that Strixes dont have Backup BIOSes.. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> This looks quite good for a full unlock, however procede carefully, the Fury Strix does not have a bios switch :/ Out of curiosity, what is your ASIC quality? Mine is 60%.
> 
> Regards,
> u3a6


ASIC quality of 55.7% here.. My card is quite bad at overclocking too. Seems that ASIC quality has something to do with Overclockabilty...
1060 MHz on Stock Voltage (1.25V effective 1.215V under load) with Stock Fan Profile.. More is just not possible..

And.. It has some weird Monitor Flickering under Displayport, which goes away when I plug HDMI into the Card and the exact same Monitor...


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> This looks quite good for a full unlock, however procede carefully, the Fury Strix does not have a bios switch :/ Out of curiosity, what is your ASIC quality? Mine is 60%.
> 
> Regards,
> u3a6


ASIC quality 60.4%

playing around with undervolting it. hit and miss. ashes of the singularity in particular can hard crash the system with undervolt. Other games seem to work with around -54mv . Haven't tried OC yet.

worried about the lack of dual bios. With all the fancy features they put on the board, one would think they could at least do dual bios. Seems important...


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> worried about the lack of dual bios. With all the fancy features they put on the board, one would think they could at least do dual bios. Seems important...


If you have some kind of onboard Graphics, or a second Graphicscard, it should be possible to recover the Card if anything goes wrong..
But dont quote me on that


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> Youre Right.. Hard locks are probably done by AMD.
> But I would say go for it if your confidint in what you are doing. Only Problem is that Strixes dont have Backup BIOSes.. :/
> ASIC quality of 55.7% here.. My card is quite bad at overclocking too. Seems that ASIC quality has something to do with Overclockabilty...
> 1060 MHz on Stock Voltage (1.25V effective 1.215V under load) with Stock Fan Profile.. More is just not possible..
> 
> And.. It has some weird Monitor Flickering under Displayport, which goes away when I plug HDMI into the Card and the exact same Monitor...


I'm limited to a 144Hz DVI panel, and I do not notice any flickering. Have you updated your bios to the latest? I is supposed to increase stability etc (according to asus)... I have also noticed that they fiddled with the power and temperature targets on this new bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> ASIC quality 60.4%
> 
> playing around with undervolting it. hit and miss. ashes of the singularity in particular can hard crash the system with undervolt. Other games seem to work with around -54mv . Haven't tried OC yet.
> 
> worried about the lack of dual bios. With all the fancy features they put on the board, one would think they could at least do dual bios. Seems important...


Well maybe it was a safety measure against unlocking... There are very few cases of Fury Strix not unlocking. I would say yours looks good for a full unlock, however it is up to you do decide what to do!

Regards,
u3a6


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> If you have some kind of onboard Graphics, or a second Graphicscard, it should be possible to recover the Card if anything goes wrong..
> But dont quote me on that


this is my thinking. was on iGPU before getting this strix. But doing some research on whether that's how it is.


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> I'm limited to a 144Hz DVI panel, and I do not notice any flickering. Have you updated your bios to the latest? I is supposed to increase stability etc (according to asus)... I have also noticed that they fiddled with the power and temperature targets on this new bios.
> 
> Regards,
> u3a6


I mean its not just some small little flicker..
Here is a Video, just take a look..



The BIOS I have is the latest available.. Which is still already 3 years old..
The Flicker is also there when I have no drivers installed, and when I am at the Boot screen (where you see the ASUS logo)


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I mean its not just some small little flicker..
> Here is a Video, just take a look..
> 
> 
> 
> The BIOS I have is the latest available.. Which is still already 3 years old..
> The Flicker is also there when I have no drivers installed, and when I am at the Boot screen (where you see the ASUS logo)


I remember this being an issue in the past around ATI Cypress (HD5870; 5850 and 5970) era when you had 120hz set for the desktop. In those days it happened because the low power clock was set too low... Maybe you can edit your cards bios to set the lowest power state to be a little bit higher?


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> I remember this being an issue in the past around ATI Cypress (HD5870; 5850 and 5970) era when you had 120hz set for the desktop. In those days it happened because the low power clock was set too low... Maybe you can edit your cards bios to set the lowest power state to be a little bit higher?


If it would be the low power clock being too low, shouldnt the monitor stop flickering when it enters 3D mode and goes up with its clocks?
Becaus that is not the case..









Its super confusing..


----------



## gupsterg

@nepovies @Ne01 OnnA

What you will note is unlockable card is:-

HW locks: 8 *(R/W)*

and not unlockable is:-

HW locks: 8 *(R/O)*

(R/W) denotes the hardware lock is in "Read/Write" state, so flashing a "unlock" ROM adjust SP count.

(R/O) denotes the hardware lock is in "Read Only" state, so flashing a "unlock" ROM does not adjust SP count as the hardware lock can not be overwritten.

@Richi3

I think you have a Fiji card exhibiting "display corruption", quite few owners have reported it on AMD community site (link to thread). Members have had varying success with different "fixes" but no real fix. Members have varying severity of issue as well. Some have RMA'd cards a few times and still had issue, many have tried different cables, connections, drivers, roms, etc. Early on in the thread AMD was responding but no longer. They have had the RMA'd cards back to themselves and not been able to replicate issue. This issue exists on reference and custom PCB Fiji cards.


----------



## semitope

Managed to unlock 4096 shaders. But got some display corruption. I guess there was a reason they had to make it regular fury. Settled on 60CUs now and ran firestrike ultra with no issues. Graphics score was 3703. 3840 shaders is ok. Gonna have to try undervolting some as temps went up and probably power consumption as well.

Current reading from CUinfo

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00010000 / 00000000 [...............x]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Display corruption was in the form of light blue flashing squares.


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Richi3
> 
> I think you have a Fiji card exhibiting "display corruption", quite few owners have reported it on AMD community site (link to thread). Members have had varying success with different "fixes" but no real fix. Members have varying severity of issue as well. Some have RMA'd cards a few times and still had issue, many have tried different cables, connections, drivers, roms, etc. Early on in the thread AMD was responding but no longer. They have had the RMA'd cards back to themselves and not been able to replicate issue. This issue exists on reference and custom PCB Fiji cards.


What a bummer...
So no one knows what it is, why its there, and how to fix it.. -_-
And even RMAing might not fix it..
My screen glitching out is constant though, and without any discoloration on screen..

@semitope
Nice to hear that it worked!
Not quite Fury X but even closer now


----------



## larrydavid

Try raising the voltage -- those shaders might just need more to work properly.


----------



## costilletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nepovies @Ne01 OnnA
> 
> What you will note is unlockable card is:-
> 
> HW locks: 8 *(R/W)*
> 
> and not unlockable is:-
> 
> HW locks: 8 *(R/O)*
> 
> (R/W) denotes the hardware lock is in "Read/Write" state, so flashing a "unlock" ROM adjust SP count.
> 
> (R/O) denotes the hardware lock is in "Read Only" state, so flashing a "unlock" ROM does not adjust SP count as the hardware lock can not be overwritten.


As stupid as I may sound, why is it that R/O hardware lock can't be overwritten?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *costilletas*
> 
> As stupid as I may sound, why is it that R/O hardware lock can't be overwritten?


AFAIK the gpu may be laser cut so the CU's are completely disable or there as I read somewhere in this thread, there is a bit that needs to be flipped with a special tool (factory tool) to allow the activation of disabled CU's in the GPU.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Or you need whole new BIOS, Ready to unlock.
Like these with non-UEFI and with boosted HBM 400MHz/500MHz
Just sain', everybody has a chance, Sapphire just put new BIOSes to make you belive is non unlockable ;-)
But it is.
The question is How much CU's can be unlocked
Always try different BIOSES. As far as i know (from XFX side) all Locks are in BIOS only !


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> Or you need whole new BIOS, Ready to unlock.
> Like these with non-UEFI and with boosted HBM 400MHz/500MHz
> Just sain', everybody has a chance, Sapphire just put new BIOSes to make you belive is non unlockable ;-)
> But it is.
> The question is How much CU's can be unlocked
> Always try different BIOSES. As far as i know (from XFX side) all Locks are in BIOS only !


So what BIOS should I be trying? CU unlocker Says I am Hardware locked on my Sapphire Fury Nitro
And does it even make sense, because as far as i know the Nitro cards are running a custom PCB... Do other BIOSes even run with custom desings?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

There are Bioses in First Post for Nitro and Tri-X?
Or maby ask gupsterg to modify Bios for you and then Put it in Main Thread for everyone
Also you can put V to HBM
no-UEFI
Keep Tweakin' keep tryin'









If you have Nitro give me note i will upload mine for you NP









Ahh i see -> Here NitrC_0mVTMod.zip

https://mega.nz/#F!8QcXkY7D!mxudiMo7xVS69UdLRtKn2g


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> There are Bioses in First Post for Nitro and Tri-X?
> Or maby ask gupsterg to modify Bios for you and then Put it in Main Thread for everyone
> Also you can put V to HBM
> no-UEFI
> Keep Tweakin' keep tryin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Nitro give me note i will upload mine for you NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh i see -> Here NitrC_0mVTMod.zip
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!8QcXkY7D!mxudiMo7xVS69UdLRtKn2g


Thanks! What do you suggest i should be flashing?
And are the CUs already unlocked on those BIOSes or did you just tweak core clocks, voltages and so on?

EDIT:
Just flashed your NitrC.rom, the CUs are still locked though, so it does not make a difference what BIOS you run..
Then I flashed your FuryBIOS_New_ED.rom which resulted in not being able to boot.
Now back on stock BIOS


----------



## TOOY12E

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

WHY?!


----------



## sergiodb

THIS MODEL UNLOCK TO 4096


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOOY12E*
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> WHY?!


on previous page someone said R/O means read only. Should be R/W to be unlockable.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnafides*
> 
> Well, tried the 3776SP BIOS and GPU-Z still reported 3584 SPs. I assume that's pretty much it then?
> I was hopeful, here is what CU info told me initially:
> Fury Nitro btw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Seems that all sapphire fury nitro's are locked by HW , I meet already three people that tried and is locked.


What I dont get is I'm seeing users that report that their 8 are HW locked but it reports they are unlockable.

Here's my 1050mhz Nitro BTW

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 04010001 / 00000000 [.....x.........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Edit: Appears the User above me pointed out the R/O should be R/W after HW locks, thats why its not unlockable. Lame.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Hi everyone! First time poster here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just unlocked my R9 Fury Strix to 60 CU's thank you guys for such a great work!


Well tried to go full Fury X with my Strix, it unlocked and it is working perfectly without artifacts, but it only overlocks up to 1070 MHz with 150% power limit. Stock DPM 7 is 1.2v but it drops to 1.175 under load.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/43yyc

Very poor physics and combined score however a graphics score of 17743 is not that bad:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9820534


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> Thanks! What do you suggest i should be flashing?
> And are the CUs already unlocked on those BIOSes or did you just tweak core clocks, voltages and so on?
> 
> EDIT:
> Just flashed your NitrC.rom, the CUs are still locked though, so it does not make a difference what BIOS you run..
> Then I flashed your FuryBIOS_New_ED.rom which resulted in not being able to boot.
> Now back on stock BIOS


FuryBIOS_New_ED.rom This has ALL CU's unlocked


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne01 OnnA*
> 
> FuryBIOS_New_ED.rom This has ALL CU's unlocked


That gave me blackscreening.. As I said.. Sadly..
But my PC is kinda broken anyways.. Now I get Blackscreens all the time when I first try to boot (on Stock BIOS that is), and after 3-10 Resets I get to the BIOS screen and the PC boots and works just fine..


----------



## gorgamin

Does anyone know TX12? I can't find his contact details anywhere. Want to ask him about a future version of CUInfo, regarding the RX470^^









Please PM me.


----------



## kervico

Hello my friends , I would need your help , I need a bios for my MSI R9 390 ( stock) because I made mishandled , and I would also have bios of R9 390x because I would lock will automatically release the remaining 4cu ...


----------



## hojnikb

Any chance such unlocks are possible on polaris10 and 11 gpus ?
460 and 470 have stuff to be unlocked


----------



## madpanda550

Does anyone know what to do when ATIflash can't find the GPU? I have 2x STRIX cards in my system and the program can't find either.


----------



## mRYellow

Hi Guys,

I've already unlocked my CUs a while back and now would like to squeeze a little more out of my card.
Onna mentioned tMod for the memory on another Forum.

Could someone explain or give me a guide on this?

Thanks








mRY


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've already unlocked my CUs a while back and now would like to squeeze a little more out of my card.
> Onna mentioned tMod for the memory on another Forum.
> 
> Could someone explain or give me a guide on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mRY


Whats a Tmod mate? Anyways maybe check out this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/1200_40#post_25514740


----------



## NightAntilli

If the tool indicates that CUs cannot be unlocked, does that mean they definitely cannot be unlocked, or is there still something that can be done to unlock them?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> If the tool indicates that CUs cannot be unlocked, does that mean they definitely cannot be unlocked, or is there still something that can be done to unlock them?


it means they definitely cannot be unlocked.


----------



## tx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> If the tool indicates that CUs cannot be unlocked, does that mean they definitely cannot be unlocked, or is there still something that can be done to unlock them?


At least, nothing could be done with currently available tools. There may be some tools or measures to circumvent hardware locks, but I know nothing about that.

Long ago there were reports from the_stilt about successful conversion of r9 290x to it's workstation variant (including DPFP unlock in the same register), but no details were published since then. I think he either used some developer tools only available to AMD or did that on engineering sample so the method was not redistributable.


----------



## NightAntilli

Ok. My Fury Nitro is faster than I actually need right now, but I still have a glimmer of hope that in the future there's a new tool that could still make the locked cards unlockable.


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Whats a Tmod mate? Anyways maybe check out this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/1200_40#post_25514740


Not sure myself. lol
Just ready someone saying this will improve Mem OC.

Thanks for the thread....it's a little overwhelming.
Is bios editing now possible and can you OC mem higher?

550 is currently the highest i can go on mem.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Not sure myself. lol
> Just ready someone saying this will improve Mem OC.
> 
> Thanks for the thread....it's a little overwhelming.
> Is bios editing now possible and can you OC mem higher?
> 
> 550 is currently the highest i can go on mem.


Maybe the Tmod is a memory timings mod?


----------



## mRYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Maybe it is a memory timings mod?
> Maybe the Tmod is a memory timings mod?


Sounds right.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRYellow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Whats a Tmod mate? Anyways maybe check out this thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/1200_40#post_25514740
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure myself. lol
> Just ready someone saying this will improve Mem OC.
> 
> Thanks for the thread....it's a little overwhelming.
> Is bios editing now possible and can you OC mem higher?
> 
> 550 is currently the highest i can go on mem.
Click to expand...

From reading the thread it would seem that A lil voltage helps memory OC. But even I am unsure of what benifit a memory OC would be on a card with already 1/2 TB/s.


----------



## gupsterg

TMod is HBM Ram timings mod, by using a lower straps timings in higher strap.

Depending on card yes HBM voltage increase can aid HBM OC potential.

Both of these mods add less to performance than GPU clock. Search the thread for HBM clock steps and posts around that time have info







.


----------



## viineri

I decided I could use little bit more GPU power and tried unlocking cores on my Asus R9 Fury Strix. 4096 CUs enabled resulted in blue line artifacts, but 3840Cu bios is working fine without artifacts. However my AMD drivers are crashing while watching mkv-files with MPC-HC or watching twitch streams with Chrome. Vids are working fine with default bios.

Should I try increasing lower DPM voltage values with Fiji bios editor or does this just mean I should just stick with the default bios and Cus and it won't work properly whatever I do? Gaming never causes any crashes, and is working fine with the 3840Cus enabled.

EDIT:
Okay it looks like vids are crashing the AMD driver even with the default bios, so I guess there's something else wrong now and it's not the unlocked CUs.


----------



## lil_b

Hi,
R9 Fury Sapphire Tri-X

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00210001 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

I guess I can´t unlock any shareds, right?
Thx.


----------



## diggiddi

So which of the Fury's have a higher percentage chance of unlocking ?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So which of the Fury's have a higher percentage chance of unlocking ?


I would say the first batches of Asus Fury Strix (mine unlocked to 64CU's, it easily runs at 1050/545 with a TDP and DPM7 modded bios) and first batches of Sapphire Fury Tri-x, afaik it is extremely rare to have a nitro unlock. Since my experience with these cards is limited I would wait for the reply of a more experience member.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> I would say the first batches of Asus Fury Strix (mine unlocked to 64CU's, it easily runs at 1050/545 with a TDP and DPM7 modded bios) and first batches of Sapphire Fury Tri-x, afaik it is extremely rare to have a nitro unlock. Since my experience with these cards is limited I would wait for the reply of a more experience member.


Thanks Repped up


----------



## gupsterg

XFX Fury also unlock, I think Gigabyte Fury owners are rare so no idea on chance of unlock on that, perhaps some in this thread but not searched for info (did read all pages while back so can't recall them though).

If you gain 3840SP card benches as well as a genuine Fury X with 4096SP from what I saw having the 2 to compare.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So which of the Fury's have a higher percentage chance of unlocking ?


Tri-x AND Strixx.


----------



## SirLanceEm

Just got my Tri-X Fury in today!!

looks like I could pull off a Low just fine...

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00410000 / 00000000 [.........x.....x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## Fguarezi

Hello, I am Brazil.

I'm sorry for my English.

My video card is a Sapphire Tri X OC.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 20010000 / 00000000 [..x............x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I need help to unlock.

Did not understand how the procedure.

Can someone make the unlocked bios and send me or add here.

I have done the backup of the original bios.

Thank you.

unlockeasic.jpg 824k .jpg file


bios_backup.zip 104k .zip file


----------



## realmister

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Sapphire 390 Nitro here. Has any owner of this card here ever able to unlock it?


----------



## Fguarezi

I managed to do the unlock.

3840 stable.

I had not installed Python27.

PCI-E 3.0 8x, not fit in PCI-E 16x, already bought a new case to be able to use the PCI-E 16x.

Thank you.

fire38408x.jpg 544k .jpg file


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realmister*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 174B:E324
> DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> Sapphire 390 Nitro here. Has any owner of this card here ever able to unlock it?


nope


----------



## TheSpiritus

Hi guys!

I just want to share my experience with unlocking my Fury Strix.

And i have a question(at the end)

CUinfo: (with Fury bios)

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Then i flashed to Fury X:



restarted ect.

it seems like it has worked, but when i start Cuifnfo i still get this "56 of 64 CUs are active" why?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A0
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSpiritus*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I just want to share my experience with unlocking my Fury Strix.
> 
> And i have a question(at the end)
> 
> CUinfo: (with Fury bios)
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Then i flashed to Fury X:
> 
> 
> 
> restarted ect.
> 
> it seems like it has worked, but when i start Cuifnfo i still get this "56 of 64 CUs are active" why?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A0
> DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Humm, when was this fury strix bought? I have heard some reports of the newer releases being completely locked, however according to CU info yours might unlock, actually yours is a candidate for a full fury x unlock! How did you modify the bios?


----------



## TheSpiritus

I thing it was february of this year when I bought the card. But I think that that doesn't matter. In CUinfo is written that I am able to unlock my crad completly.

I didn't modify the bios in any way. I've downloaded the Fury X bios (by ASUS) and flashed that one on to my card.


----------



## gupsterg

Fury X ROM flashed to Fury Strix will not = unlock.

Fury X does not have the table which is modified by AtomTool on Fury ROM to do CU configuration.

All Fury X are ref PCB and Fury Strix is custom PCB with vastly different VRM so not a good idea to use Fury X ROM on Strix.


----------



## TheSpiritus

But the Fury X bios works without problems


----------



## gupsterg

It would be too much to post all the differences between/discuss Fury X vs Strix ROM. I'm very surprised it is working without issue for you. As long as you are happy it's all good then







.


----------



## TheSpiritus

yeah nice to hear that in this way,
haha whatever

I (think I)'ll keep this bios on my card. If i get in troble in any way i let you know!

gupsterg, what's the story of your card? Is it a "real" fury X?


----------



## gupsterg

100% genuine Fury X







. I've owned 6x genuine Fury X and 1x Fury Tri-X







. I kept the best one







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSpiritus*
> 
> But the Fury X bios works without problems


Except that the cards are vastly different designs so there could be any of number of problems you encounter. Not to mention the fact that you haven't succeeded in unlocking a perfectly unlock-able card.


----------



## TheSpiritus

(Just a little update)

As some of you said and as it was to expact i ran in a problem.
For some reason one of my monitors didn't work.

I flashed back to the stock Fury Strix bios.

Is there someone out there who has a Fury Strix fully unlocked to Fury X?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSpiritus*
> 
> (Just a little update)
> 
> As some of you said and as it was to expact i ran in a problem.
> For some reason one of my monitors didn't work.
> 
> I flashed back to the stock Fury Strix bios.
> 
> Is there someone out there who has a Fury Strix fully unlocked to Fury X?


I have two one with all shaders unlocked and I have another one with upped DPM7 clock (1050 MHz) + increased power limits+ lower target gpu temp + unlocked HBM clock.
Keep in mind that HBM overclocks in steps.

furystrixunlock.zip 205k .zip file


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSpiritus*
> 
> (Just a little update)
> 
> As some of you said and as it was to expact i ran in a problem.
> For some reason one of my monitors didn't work.
> 
> I flashed back to the stock Fury Strix bios.
> 
> Is there someone out there who has a Fury Strix fully unlocked to Fury X?


why don't you take the software from the OP and make the rooms yourself. It's very easy and simple to do


----------



## Johan45

Just got a new Strix Fury today how's this look?
Maybe all. I still haven't go the rundown on making the bios etc. Is the python I want the installer?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just got a new Strix Fury today how's this look?
> Maybe all. I still haven't go the rundown on making the bios etc. Is the python I want the installer?


This looks really good for a potential Asus R9 Fury X Strix!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just got a new Strix Fury today how's this look?
> Maybe all. I still haven't go the rundown on making the bios etc. Is the python I want the installer?


Johan that looks like a Fury X you got there. Flash it with a .all Tom and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Johan45

Hopefully tonight, I'm going to try XA's BIOS for voltage unlock. He has a list with all, low, high and LN2 versions meant for the Strix. Ultimately this thing will be going cold
From here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142320


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hopefully tonight, I'm going to try XA's BIOS for voltage unlock. He has a list with all, low, high and LN2 versions meant for the Strix. Ultimately this thing will be going cold
> 
> From here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142320


I read that thread. I wasn't sure if I read it right. But the Strixx bios would work on the reference card? Or the reference bios works on the Strixx?

Just looking at those results, he managed to avoid negative scaling? I must know how! I wonder if it was just the negative temps?


----------



## Johan45

I think it was a reference Furyx he used to get the LN2 CB fix.
Quote:


> For now I used Fury X (ref) LN2 fixed BIOS but it works on Fury Strix cards


As for the negative results, I saw that on the bot with a the tri X but it didn't seem to affect the Strix. Strix has a custom PCB/VRM and may not be succeptible to the same powertune issue.

EDIT: do you disable the driver in device manager before flashing? CMD line obviously


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it was a reference Furyx he used to get the LN2 CB fix.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For now I used Fury X (ref) LN2 fixed BIOS but it works on Fury Strix cards
> 
> 
> 
> As for the negative results, I saw that on the bot with a the tri X but it didn't seem to affect the Strix. Strix has a custom PCB/VRM and may not be succeptible to the same powertune issue.
> 
> EDIT: do you disable the driver in device manager before flashing? CMD line obviously
Click to expand...

No. I just flash and restart.

This is something I wil look into. I will just try using his extreme LN2 use BIOS and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Fguarezi

Tri-x OC

Unlock 4032sp

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 20000000 / 00000000 [..x.............]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
63 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 1 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
1 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Time Spy Stock Score GPU: 4715 - Total 4682 - Crimson 16.7.3



Time Spy 3840 Score GPU: 4842 - Total 4790 - Crimson 16.7.3



Time Spy 4032 Score GPU: 5054 - Total: 4960 - Crimson 16.11.1



i5 [email protected] 4.6ghz cache

Post tutorial

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/890#post_24765183


----------



## Johan45

Only manage a partial unlock. All and low gave the same results looked good until heavy 3D and then it looked like a heard of flashlights running toward me in FSE.
@Fguarezi Can you elaborate on how you did that? I read your link but still???
I wouldn't mind trying to unlock a bit more.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only manage a partial unlock. All and low gave the same results looked good until heavy 3D and then it looked like a heard of flashlights running toward me in FSE.
> @Fguarezi Can you elaborate on how you did that? I read your link but still???
> I wouldn't mind trying to unlock a bit more.


Due to the Fiji architecture It wont yield more performance to unlock cu's asymmetrically. it is either 3584 3840 or 4096.


----------



## Johan45

OK it almost looked like the poster got a boost from it unless that was strictly from a driver change


----------



## Fguarezi

Assetto Corsa Benchmark 6400x1080

3840 media 84 fps
4032 media 87 fps

3dmark Fire Strike same score.



Use the command and test.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK it almost looked like the poster got a boost from it unless that was strictly from a driver change


My Fury Strix unlocked straight to 4096 so I did not test myself other configurations (tried 3840 before 4096 tho), but from previous posts in the thread that was the conclusion, however something may have changed with drivers, but I doubt that this is on the driver side. Maybe @gupsterg can clarify this for us.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only manage a partial unlock. All and low gave the same results looked good until heavy 3D and then it looked like a heard of flashlights running toward me in FSE.
> @Fguarezi Can you elaborate on how you did that? I read your link but still???
> I wouldn't mind trying to unlock a bit more.


what did you manage? 3840?


----------



## Johan45

Yep that's it. Heavy 3D threw a loop into the full unlock. Used High Bios


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK it almost looked like the poster got a boost from it unless that was strictly from a driver change
> 
> 
> 
> My Fury Strix unlocked straight to 4096 so I did not test myself other configurations (tried 3840 before 4096 tho), but from previous posts in the thread that was the conclusion, however something may have changed with drivers, but I doubt that this is on the driver side. Maybe @gupsterg can clarify this for us.
Click to expand...

Do you have any issue setting fan speeds. There's no option in GPUtweakII and I have set them in catalyst to 100% but there's no change. It's like they're still on auto. They spin up under load but not enough for me when overclocking


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep that's it. Heavy 3D threw a loop into the full unlock. Used High Bios


ah well. You still got some out of it. I also run my two Fury's at 3840. So I'm happy.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any issue setting fan speeds. There's no option in GPUtweakII and I have set them in catalyst to 100% but there's no change. It's like they're still on auto. They spin up under load but not enough for me when overclocking


I have noticed that the stability of my oc is dependent of the core temp (the lower the core temp the higher the stable core clock I can get for the same vcore) so I set the target temp in the bios to 65 ºC (default was 75) and the fans do not go over 50%. (I have increase the power limit in the bios, the stock 150% are my 100% now). With this said you should be able to control, the fan speed with gpu tweak II or sapphire trixx, I have used them both. You need to switch gpu tweak to professional mode to adjust the fan speed. I have noticed that after flashing the bios if you do not reinstall the oc software + removing the profiles things get funky! I recommend that you reinstall gpu tweak II and reset your drivers to the defaults (you can try to reset just the global overdrive settings). Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Alastair

Will GPU Tweak work with non Asus cards?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have any issue setting fan speeds. There's no option in GPUtweakII and I have set them in catalyst to 100% but there's no change. It's like they're still on auto. They spin up under load but not enough for me when overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that the stability of my oc is dependent of the core temp (the lower the core temp the higher the stable core clock I can get for the same vcore) so I set the target temp in the bios to 65 ºC (default was 75) and the fans do not go over 50%. (I have increase the power limit in the bios, the stock 150% are my 100% now). With this said you should be able to control, the fan speed with gpu tweak II or sapphire trixx, I have used them both. You need to switch gpu tweak to professional mode to adjust the fan speed. I have noticed that after flashing the bios if you do not reinstall the oc software + removing the profiles things get funky! I recommend that you reinstall gpu tweak II and reset your drivers to the defaults (you can try to reset just the global overdrive settings). Let me know how it goes!
Click to expand...

Did that and in pro mode with extended OC in GPUtweakII. There's still no fan control which I think is odd. Initially when I flashed the all bios I still had fan control but after a driver update it's gone. I have a clean OS now with card preflashed before install and still the same. sO i'M AT A LOSS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will GPU Tweak work with non Asus cards?


nOT USUALLY BUT THAT MAY HAVE CHANGED. YPICALLY IT DOES A CHECK FOR asus id DAMN CAPS BUTTON


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read that thread. I wasn't sure if I read it right. But the Strixx bios would work on the reference card? Or the reference bios works on the Strixx?


XA's ROMs are all Fury Strix, so not ideal for reference PCB Fury/X. The reference of Fury X by XA is just to signify 4096SP unlock and not that it was a Fury X ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Fguarezi Can you elaborate on how you did that? I read your link but still???
> I wouldn't mind trying to unlock a bit more.


Command:-

atomtool.py a -p 3 infile outfile

infile = replace with filename of ROM you wish to modify.
outfile = replace with what filename you wish to have for modified ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> @gupsterg can clarify this for us.


Where you are seeing performance gains in results it's down to SP unlock IMO.

Bali, Fjordiales and Fguarezi have done unlock of CU which can be described as 4low+4high , result of SP unlock will be below 4096 (ie all.rom). Bali got 62 out of 64 CU = 3968SP , Fjordiales got 63 out of 64 CU = 4032 and Fguarezi got 63 out of 64 CU = 4032.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will GPU Tweak work with non Asus cards?


It did when I used it on Hawaii card, never tried on Fiji. GPU Tweak can be fooled into thinking you have an Asus card by adding a section in the ROM which stores data only found on Asus ROM. On Hawaii it ran without that extra data but having the data unlocked some options, not anything I wanted though. As it's now been several months since I did this memory is hazy on "stuff".


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg
Quote:


> Command:-
> 
> atomtool.py a -p 3 infile outfile
> 
> infile = replace with filename of ROM you wish to modify.
> outfile = replace with what filename you wish to have for modified ROM.


So what is that command doing compared to the low/high bios. Does it somehow identify bad clusters? My read out looked good but low and all produce the same artifacts so I assume I have a bad cluster in there that wasn't marked.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did that and in pro mode with extended OC in GPUtweakII. There's still no fan control which I think is odd. Initially when I flashed the all bios I still had fan control but after a driver update it's gone. I have a clean OS now with card preflashed before install and still the same. sO i'M AT A LOSS.
> nOT USUALLY BUT THAT MAY HAVE CHANGED. YPICALLY IT DOES A CHECK FOR asus id DAMN CAPS BUTTON


Did you try the sapphire trixx software?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read that thread. I wasn't sure if I read it right. But the Strixx bios would work on the reference card? Or the reference bios works on the Strixx?
> 
> 
> 
> XA's ROMs are all Fury Strix, so not ideal for reference PCB Fury/X. The reference of Fury X by XA is just to signify 4096SP unlock and not that it was a Fury X ROM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Fguarezi Can you elaborate on how you did that? I read your link but still???
> I wouldn't mind trying to unlock a bit more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Command:-
> 
> atomtool.py a -p 3 infile outfile
> 
> infile = replace with filename of ROM you wish to modify.
> outfile = replace with what filename you wish to have for modified ROM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> @gupsterg can clarify this for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you are seeing performance gains in results it's down to SP unlock IMO.
> 
> Bali, Fjordiales and Fguarezi have done unlock of CU which can be described as 4low+4high , result of SP unlock will be below 4096 (ie all.rom). Bali got 62 out of 64 CU = 3968SP , Fjordiales got 63 out of 64 CU = 4032 and Fguarezi got 63 out of 64 CU = 4032.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will GPU Tweak work with non Asus cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did when I used it on Hawaii card, never tried on Fiji. GPU Tweak can be fooled into thinking you have an Asus card by adding a section in the ROM which stores data only found on Asus ROM. On Hawaii it ran without that extra data but having the data unlocked some options, not anything I wanted though. As it's now been several months since I did this memory is hazy on "stuff".
Click to expand...

Followed dirctions and that opened up everything again. Like I said the HW reader didn't show anything bad. It's still benchable this way but looks psychadelic


----------



## Fguarezi

My Sapphire Tri X OC unlock 4032sp @ 1097/500

GPU Score 5279.



Fury X 4096sp @ 1097/500

GPU Score 5346.

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I am getting better Time Spy performance with newer Crimson drivers. I used to get ~5300 for 1100MHz core. Now similar OC I am looking at ~5500.


Fire Strike

Not much difference.

3840 - GPU Score: 15.940 Crimson 16.7.3



4032 - GPU Score: 16.004 Crimson 16.11.1


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @gupsterg
> So what is that command doing compared to the low/high bios. Does it somehow identify bad clusters? My read out looked good but low and all produce the same artifacts so I assume I have a bad cluster in there that wasn't marked.


No idea







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Followed dirctions and that opened up everything again. Like I said the HW reader didn't show anything bad. It's still benchable this way but looks psychadelic


Seems to me from your result and others members shares, the gain is variable upto 4096 with option 3. This may well be the reason why @tx12 did not highlight it for usage in OP/readme. Only he can explain further information on AtomTool/CU unlock.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im still coming for those ROM's after I added about 200K to the results for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Anything you can do to help me get 3840 on card 2? I know card 1 can do 3840. I have tested it and it works. In fact I am going to unlock card 1 to 3840 so that the extra cores can be used for applications that do not use Xfire. But still would be nice to get 3840 for card 2.
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ah well. You still got some out of it. I also run my two Fury's at 3840. So I'm happy.


When did you get the peskey second card to unlock those out of row cu's ? Or did you just get an new card ?


----------



## u3a6

My Fury Strix did not have one of the rows perfect, but it still unlocked just fine, no artifacts!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im still coming for those ROM's after I added about 200K to the results for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Anything you can do to help me get 3840 on card 2? I know card 1 can do 3840. I have tested it and it works. In fact I am going to unlock card 1 to 3840 so that the extra cores can be used for applications that do not use Xfire. But still would be nice to get 3840 for card 2.
> 
> Adapters detected: 2
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> Card #2 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 90000000 / 00000000 [x..x............]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ah well. You still got some out of it. I also run my two Fury's at 3840. So I'm happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get the peskey second card to unlock those out of row cu's ? Or did you just get an new card ?
Click to expand...

I just traded it for another card at no loss to me!


----------



## mikolaj612

Hi guys.
To be honest I need your help.

I've got strange problem, so my card is succesfully unlocked to 63Cu of 64.
But I was trying to replace thermal paste/pad on my ASUS R9 Fury STRIX.

And that was a terrible idea









Could you tell me what kind of thermal solution is used on this card (pic from techpowerup.com).



Because there is a open space between GPU and heatsink in my card.
So using typical thermopad (like Gelid GP) will work but temp are rather high.

Thank you for helping me.
Cheers


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> Hi guys.
> To be honest I need your help.
> 
> I've got strange problem, so my card is succesfully unlocked to 63Cu of 64.
> But I was trying to replace thermal paste/pad on my ASUS R9 Fury STRIX.
> 
> And that was a terrible idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what kind of thermal solution is used on this card (pic from techpowerup.com).
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is a open space between GPU and heatsink in my card.
> So using typical thermopad (like Gelid GP) will work but temp are rather high.
> 
> Thank you for helping me.
> Cheers


They pointed out in the discussion after the review that it is some kind of liquid metalpad... Coollaboratory seem to have something similar, but I'm not sure if it would work.

http://www.coollaboratory.com/product/coollaboratory-liquid-metalpad/


----------



## mikolaj612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> They pointed out in the discussion after the review that it is some kind of liquid metalpad... Coollaboratory seem to have something similar, but I'm not sure if it would work.
> 
> http://www.coollaboratory.com/product/coollaboratory-liquid-metalpad/


When removing it was acting like a normal thermopad (elastic, rather fragile).
Metalpad from Coollaboratory will be probably to thin in this case.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> When removing it was acting like a normal thermopad (elastic, rather fragile).
> Metalpad from Coollaboratory will be probably to thin in this case.


You are right in the 3rd page of discussion W1zzard clears things up:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-radeon-r9-fury-strix-4-gb.214194/page-3

"I didn't notice any metal, it's just a gummy pad with some carbon particles in it I think, it leaves difficult-to-remove black stains."

"W1zzard said: ↑
Removing it now and replacing with thermal paste when re-assembling the card.
finished, temps are the same, as with the pad, maybe 1°C higher"


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> Hi guys.
> To be honest I need your help.
> 
> I've got strange problem, so my card is succesfully unlocked to 63Cu of 64.
> But I was trying to replace thermal paste/pad on my ASUS R9 Fury STRIX.
> 
> And that was a terrible idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what kind of thermal solution is used on this card (pic from techpowerup.com).
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is a open space between GPU and heatsink in my card.
> So using typical thermopad (like Gelid GP) will work but temp are rather high.
> 
> Thank you for helping me.
> Cheers


and I am here looking at those two heatpipes hanging in free air. Serving absolutely NO purpose as they have no contact with any part of the GPU die.


----------



## mikolaj612

Guys I'm not talking about two heatpipes without contant with GPU.
And I saw post on techpowerup









But there's a gap between GPU and heatsink itself, it's something about 0.5-1mm so I can't fill it with typical thermal grease because my card will burn after that








Question is how to fill that space properly / or where to buy that kind of thermal solution already used in that card by ASUS.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> Guys I'm not talking about two heatpipes without contant with GPU.
> And I saw post on techpowerup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's a gap between GPU and heatsink itself, it's something about 0.5-1mm so I can't fill it with typical thermal grease because my card will burn after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is how to fill that space properly / or where to buy that kind of thermal solution already used in that card by ASUS.


We were just talking about that over here http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-pro-duo-fiji-owners-club/9960#post_25640723
The cool laboratory metal pads I think should work just not sure how removable they are afterward or contact with SMD since it is conductive but apparently it works very well as a TIM

EDIT: According to W1zzard at TPU he replaced it with paste and there wasn't much difference in temps. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-radeon-r9-fury-strix-4-gb.214194/page-3


----------



## mikolaj612

Metalpad's are to thin to fil space between GPU and heatsink (they're something about 0.1mm thick).
To be honest, ASUS stock thermal pad conduct current.

And there is a one big problem with metalpad after all, they need to be burned-in with at least 80C temp.


----------



## Johan45

From what I understand the pads are stackable to fill the void. Like I said W1zzard made it work with paste.


----------



## mikolaj612

Hmm, I will try but I think 1mm of thermal grease is not a good idea after all


----------



## Chaser

Huy guys, I have a XFX RX 470 and wanted to check if my shaders are deactivatet or defect and if first how to unlock them?
Is there a tutorial? That one from the first page doesnt seem to work with polaris. Any help would be great!


----------



## gupsterg

Use CUinfo v1.7 which has Polaris support, posted by TX12 in this post .


----------



## Chaser

THX!

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67DF - 1682:9470
DevID [67DF] Rev [CF] (1), memory config: 0x506066F2 Hynix
Ellesmere-class chip with 9 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
SE2 hw/sw: FE040001 / 00000000 [......x..]
SE3 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
SE4 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
32 of 36 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

So thats bad for me right?

I have another question about the Polaris Bios Editor: Is there any explanation about what those entries in "FAN" and "Powertune" doing exactly?

Especifically difference between TDP and Max Power Limit or the hysteresis value, Min/Med/High Temp etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaser*
> 
> THX!
> 
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67DF - 1682:9470
> DevID [67DF] Rev [CF] (1), memory config: 0x506066F2 Hynix
> Ellesmere-class chip with 9 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: FE040001 / 00000000 [......x..]
> SE3 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: FE010001 / 00000000 [........x]
> 32 of 36 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> So thats bad for me right?


No worries







, yep hardware locked







and can't be edited as it's (R/O) = read only







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaser*
> 
> I have another question about the Polaris Bios Editor: Is there any explanation about what those entries in "FAN" and "Powertune" doing exactly?
> 
> Especifically difference between TDP and Max Power Limit or the hysteresis value, Min/Med/High Temp etc.


Ask here as it will be more relevant







.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> Hmm, I will try but I think 1mm of thermal grease is not a good idea after all


Why is not the base of the cooler in contact with the core, could this be due to the thermal pad over the vrms? I do not see any reason why wouldn't it touch the core... Could you post a picture of the gap?


----------



## mikolaj612

Dunno Man.
Maybe it'sbecause that cooler was not exclusive for R9 Fury? It was used with GTX980Ti too


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikolaj612*
> 
> Dunno Man.
> Maybe it'sbecause that cooler was not exclusive for R9 Fury? It was used with GTX980Ti too


The heatsink may be the same but the mounting holes are very different.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Hi guys I have some issues with atomtool makeroms.bat, the scrip does not make any sense and every time I get an error when I run it.
Is there some modifications to the *.bat file?
Does any one have the right instructions for the .bat file?
Any input would be nice, Thanks!


----------



## Johan45

I put the atomtool in my python file then just dropped the original BIOS copy into the .bat. Poof three different bios versions popped out.


----------



## kilo17

I have a quick question that I was hoping someone could help out on, I am actually looking to lock some additional CU's on some Fury Tri-X. I have looked at the bios changes and noted that the offset E976 seems to be the change for the high and low roms generated.

I have not been able to decipher (nor would I be able to) what the FE and FD mean in those locations other than to say it dictates the "Last" or "Second to the last" columns.

If anyone has a suggestion on how I can lock an additional 4 or 8 CU's I would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Hellegaard1

If someone could point me in the right direction on how to unlock my R9-390 that'd be great. Thought about just flashing a 390x bios but there are no XFX 390x bios with Elpida memory support.



Hawaii.zip 101k .zip file


EDIT: Nevermind I unlocked them after searching for an hour or 2.


----------



## Alastair

Flash 390X bios.


----------



## Toysoldier101

Fury Nitro

I Guess this means no?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [C0] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00050001 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Judge Dredd 3D

Three Brand new SAPPHIRE NITRO R9 Fury TRI-X OC+, all three Hardware Locked and with very loud coil whine... Going for the 4th one and then move on


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judge Dredd 3D*
> 
> Three Brand new SAPPHIRE NITRO R9 Fury TRI-X OC+, all three Hardware Locked and with very loud coil whine... Going for the 4th one and then move on


The Sapphire Fury Nitro cards have a low chance of unlocking, iirc I have only seen two of those unlocking. Maybe they need some burn in to get rid of the coil whine...


----------



## dragon05

This is my 390 asus :
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04ED
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Leakage 0x2B4 (ASIC Quality 67.6%)
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

use makeroms.bat Hawaii390.rom
l end up with 3 new BIOS'es: Hawaii390_4high.rom + Hawaii390_4low.rom + Hawaii390_all.rom
First i flash Hawaii390_4low.rom. Then restart, it doent change, 40 of 44 CUs are active.
Flash Hawaii390_4high.rom and Hawaii390_all.rom, nether 40 of 44 CUs are active.

It cannot unlock 4CUs. May be i missundertand ???


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon05*
> 
> This is my 390 asus :
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:04ED
> DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
> Leakage 0x2B4 (ASIC Quality 67.6%)
> Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
> 40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> use makeroms.bat Hawaii390.rom
> l end up with 3 new BIOS'es: Hawaii390_4high.rom + Hawaii390_4low.rom + Hawaii390_all.rom
> First i flash Hawaii390_4low.rom. Then restart, it doent change, 40 of 44 CUs are active.
> Flash Hawaii390_4high.rom and Hawaii390_all.rom, nether 40 of 44 CUs are active.
> 
> It cannot unlock 4CUs. May be i missundertand ???


R/O means it can not be unlocked! You are out of luck this time :/


----------



## Fierceleaf

Well this is a little late but wanted to show results of unlocking the CU's

Sapphire tri-x 1000mhz

Flashed with a tri-x OC bios 1050mhz (big thanks to rv8000)

60 of 64 CU's active/stable

with an overclock of 1165 core 565 mem

all this provided small bump from 10100 -10486 about 10 FPS


----------



## FairLighty

Hello








Are the codes in the right place?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:2015
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
Leakage 0x2CD (ASIC Quality 70.1%)
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairLighty*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the codes in the right place?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:2015
> DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500003AA Elpida
> Leakage 0x2CD (ASIC Quality 70.1%)
> Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
> 28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


you can't unlock.


----------



## planet1

Hello,

I was just stumbling onto this very interesting topic but so far I am unable to get cuinfo to recognize my Sapphire Fury Nitro:





Any thoughts what might be causing the blank report?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planet1*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was just stumbling onto this very interesting topic but so far I am unable to get cuinfo to recognize my Sapphire Fury Nitro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts what might be causing the blank report?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Could it be the ReLive drivers? (just a guess...)


----------



## gupsterg

I would concur with that opinion.

Uninstall ReLive driver, then run DDU and install v16.11.5 or older driver.


----------



## Performer81

Works without any problems here with the relive drivers. Cuinfo 1.7 here.
YOu run it from memoryinfo folder?


----------



## planet1

Hi thanks for the replies.

Yes it runs from the same folder:

15.09.2016 13:13 3.974 cuinfo.txt
01.08.2015 20:35 66.560 cuinfo16.exe
10.09.2016 21:21 80.896 cuinfo17.exe
02.07.2013 17:45 98.304 EIO.dll
07.10.2013 09:42 53.248 Exeio.dll
02.07.2013 16:29 22.776 IOMap.sys
02.07.2013 16:29 24.824 IOMap64.sys
07.10.2013 09:49 2.727.936 MemoryInfo.exe

There is a second GPU card in my system but even if I deactivate the Nvidia card still no detection.


----------



## planet1

Just to rule out memoryinfo - should that application display anything at all?

I get the following:


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planet1*
> 
> Just to rule out memoryinfo - should that application display anything at all?
> 
> I get the following:


Yeah, same here. Its old and doesnt recognize hbm memory.


----------



## Agonist

I have the exact same issue with my Fury Nitro I just got today.
Does not read any info.


----------



## Alastair

Memory info is old. I wouldnt bother with it. Besides I do not know why we would need to. We all know that HBM1 is made exclusively by SK Hynix.


----------



## planet1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agonist*
> 
> I have the exact same issue with my Fury Nitro I just got today.
> Does not read any info.


Hi there,

I hope you mean the empty cuinfo output and not Memoryinfo.

In order for tx12 to fix this issue, more information might be required.

Whats the BIOS version of your Fury Nitro and do you have more than one GPU in your system?


----------



## Bojamijams

Hi there guys. I'm looking to go back to team red and get an R9 Fury. I like Sapphire so should I be looking for the Nitro card or the Tri-X for better chance of upgrade to Fury X?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Hi there guys. I'm looking to go back to team red and get an R9 Fury. I like Sapphire so should I be looking for the Nitro card or the Tri-X for better chance of upgrade to Fury X?


Tri-X


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Tri-X


Heh.. was afraid you'd say that. In canada I can get a Nitro from amazon for 360 CAD or a tri-x for $699 from newegg.

I guess I'll just try my luck with the Nitro. Sorry for the stupid question (in the end)


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Heh.. was afraid you'd say that. In canada I can get a Nitro from amazon for 360 CAD or a tri-x for $699 from newegg.
> 
> I guess I'll just try my luck with the Nitro. Sorry for the stupid question (in the end)


If you are extremely lucky the nitro will unlock... There's like 2 nitro's that I know off that unlocked. The nitro is an absolutely beast of a card, it will probably overclock to be faster than a stock Fury X anyway, the PCB on the nitro is also amazing.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> If you are extremely lucky the nitro will unlock... There's like 2 nitro's that I know off that unlocked. The nitro is an absolutely beast of a card, it will probably overclock to be faster than a stock Fury X anyway, the PCB on the nitro is also amazing.


Thanks for that reassurance







Do you know of any threads/databases where people post their overlocks? It's been a while since I overclocked an AMD card so I'd like to read up on it in preparation (I ordered the Nitro)


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Thanks for that reassurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of any threads/databases where people post their overlocks? It's been a while since I overclocked an AMD card so I'd like to read up on it in preparation (I ordered the Nitro)


Great choice on the Nitro, have fun!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/0_100

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-pro-duo-fiji-owners-club/0_100


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Heh.. was afraid you'd say that. In canada I can get a Nitro from amazon for 360 CAD or a tri-x for $699 from newegg.
> 
> I guess I'll just try my luck with the Nitro. Sorry for the stupid question (in the end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are extremely lucky the nitro will unlock... There's like 2 nitro's that I know off that unlocked. The nitro is an absolutely beast of a card, it will probably overclock to be faster than a stock Fury X anyway, the PCB on the nitro is also amazing.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> If you are extremely lucky the nitro will unlock... There's like 2 nitro's that I know off that unlocked. The nitro is an absolutely beast of a card, it will probably overclock to be faster than a stock Fury X anyway, the PCB on the nitro is also amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that reassurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of any threads/databases where people post their overlocks? It's been a while since I overclocked an AMD card so I'd like to read up on it in preparation (I ordered the Nitro)
Click to expand...

To be honest. All Fiji based cards overclock the same regardless of board design. Cause once you hit a certain point you start to scale negatively instead of positively. Simple as that. A 1150 clock stands a good chance of being faster than 1200 + voltage.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest. All Fiji based cards overclock the same regardless of board design. Cause once you hit a certain point you start to scale negatively instead of positively. Simple as that. A 1150 clock stands a good chance of being faster than 1200 + voltage.


I would be thrilled with a 1150 o/c, from what I understand, that is better than average. Is the negative scaling due to errors and error correction effectively slowing down the overall compute speed?


----------



## spythere

Here is my info.

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I'm good? should i try to unlock or don't bother?


----------



## Bojamijams

if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spythere*
> 
> Here is my info.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I'm good? should i try to unlock or don't bother?


If you have dual bios, you have nothing to worry about. try it out


----------



## gupsterg

Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC+ no unlock, not that I expected it too







.


----------



## kondziowy

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Asus Fury
No dual bios, but it's tempting







Did anyone have problems and couldn't come back to stock bios?


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spythere*
> 
> Here is my info.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
> SE2 hw/sw: 10010000 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> I'm good? should i try to unlock or don't bothe
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kondziowy*
> 
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00090000 / 00000000 [............x..x]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> 8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.
> 
> Asus Fury
> No dual bios, but it's tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone have problems and couldn't come back to stock bios?
> 
> 
> 
> My Fury Strix looked just like that and It fully unlocked, but I was lucky I guess... You may try to unlock the last row, but as you know you only have one bios... Do it at your own risk!
Click to expand...


----------



## spythere

I have Sapphire Fury







Dual BIOS. I will try to unlock. By last row you mean to flash bios_low ?


----------



## gupsterg

2nd Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC+ no unlock







.


----------



## kondziowy

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE2 hw/sw: 00080000 / 00000000 [............x...]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Activation successful on my Asus Fury









So far stable in games when pushed hard at 4K resolution 1000MHz with undervolt -70mv (1,15V using wattman),

3Dmark works on 1100mhz on stock voltage so that's promising









I'm happy


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







, 3840SP for me on Fury Tri-X made card clock for clock bench same as genuine Fury X.


----------



## supermiguel

The Fury X are always unlocked?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes Fury X are unlocked fully (ie 4096SP)







.

My post was to state 3840SP vs 4096SP clock for clock benched the same







and as it was Fury unlocked to 3840SP vs genuine Fury X 4096SP, one could not say perhaps the 4096SP was not functioning correctly







.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 10010001 / 00000000 [...x...........x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

Here's my reading from a XFX Fury Triple. Do you think I should try to unlock it or is the program correct and it can't be unlocked? The last time I did this was with a 7950 and it was a lot less complicated.


----------



## gupsterg

No unlock possible,
Quote:


> HW locks: 8 (R/O)


The R/O means read only, can not be changed, if it stated R/W then below you would have got text to say unlock is possible, as the hardware lock could be written out by rom.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Thanks that's what I thought. I got the card brand new for £250 so I think it was a steal as is anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

Shame the card didn't unlock but if you get it to 1050MHz (which it should IMO) you will be close to Fury X performance (see this Fury Tri-X OC review on Bit Tech), you should get 1100MHz IMO as well and then it should match a Fury X @ 1050MHz pretty much.

I'm from the land of £ as well







. A Fury @ £250 is a steal IMO







, I'd have that any day over a RX 480/GTX 1060







, considering the better versions of those cards go for that kinda £.


----------



## Saizeo

Hey Guys I got this on my Fury Nitro.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

does this look promising?
resonance is appreciated


----------



## gupsterg

@Saizeo

Post 1321







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizeo*
> 
> Hey Guys I got this on my Fury Nitro.
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> *56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).*
> *Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.*
> 
> does this look promising?
> resonance is appreciated


Read?


----------



## Saizeo

Oh thanks, guys. Still getting good performance regardless


----------



## Mahigan

Just a quick question...

Say I want to flash a system with 4 GPUs (all R9 290s)... I use the command: atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.bin for the first GPU and atiwinflash -f -p 1 bios.bin for the second and so on or is there a flag I should be adding?

EDIT: Nevermind... just keep doing what I was doing. Just go atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.bin, atiwinflash -f -p 1 bios.bin and then atiwinflash -f -p 2 bios.bin, atiwinflash -f -p 3 bios.bin etc.


----------



## Mahigan

Well... they all clock at 1,300MHz on the core now and 1,700MHz on the RAM despite being Elpida memory at 1.25v

Gonna stress test further but so far looking good for a dedicated Folding rig







This 990FXA UD7 isn't a bad motherboard at all


----------



## jaredismee

Picked up a used sapphire tri-x oc Fury a week or so ago, and remembered something about unlocking them. Looks like the results are promising ($260 on ebay btw).

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 40010000 / 00000000 [.x.............x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Update:

okay so i followed the method of page 1 and did the 4low bios, and everything is running stable.









greatly appreciate this thread and the developers of the content within.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 40000000 / 00000000 [.x..............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE3 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
SE4 hw/sw: 00020000 / 00000000 [..............x.]
60 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
4 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

Update:

decided not to wait for responses to last question and to just go for it.

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

Testing stability now. Going out for a smoke with fur mark running, and will play some games after.

I am not great with this type of stuff, so as you can see it took me an hour and a half from start to finish in this stuff. Also had to look up the basic cmd commands as it has been so long since i have used it.

Update:

*Conclusion*

Seems to be a fully functional fully unlocked Fury now









Thanks Again

As far as overclocking goes I seem to be able to get it to 1060mhz and gain more performance with -25mV?? The only benchmark i used was furmark and went from 130 fps to 136fps average. Before bios change i think it was like 127 fps with 131fps OC. (all furmarks were ran on same settings) Pumping the voltage up or raising clocks beyond these just lowers performance. (still playing with it to figure out most stable clock)

I wanted to add that this thing throttles well before hitting its max fan rpm for some reason, but custom fan settings can keep it at 60c under load while maintaining clocks.

When i bought this i was sad i didnt grab the brand new Nitro after, but now i am super happy and my plans to switch over to a water cooled system with easy to find water blocks seems better than ever.

(also if you want model info and stuff message me or post here. will happily provide.)


----------



## Johan45

Just wanted to post a bit . I have the Strix Fury and am able to unlock all cores. First try in windows 10 fully unlocked gives weird artifacts in 3DMark but it will function just looks terrible. Tried recently in Windows7 but the same results. Works great with 60 CU so it'll likely stay that way. In GPUPI it would work fully unlocked at 1100 core. Over that I kep getting crashes midway.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just wanted to post a bit . I have the Strix Fury and am able to unlock all cores. First try in windows 10 fully unlocked gives weird artifacts in 3DMark but it will function just looks terrible. Tried recently in Windows7 but the same results. Works great with 60 CU so it'll likely stay that way. In GPUPI it would work fully unlocked at 1100 core. Over that I kep getting crashes midway.


What kind of artifacts? Mine gave me artifacts above 1050 Mhz if I did not increase the power limit to 150%.


----------



## Johan45

In Firestrike it looks like light halos all through the screen. Hard to describe. Kind of like this but all over and they're primarily white


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I get halos like you describe in Firestrike when OC too far. GT1 of FS I've also seen walls of valley going red and or missing textures. GT2 seen smoke disappear right at beginning (leading to high FPS we discussed before







). Heaven usually the trees go black but also seen other glitches.

Occurred on Fury and Fury X. Out of the Furys I've owned only the Tri-X unlocked, 3840SP no issue upto 1090MHz on that. 4096SP was glitching on OS desktop so didn't even try a 3D load.


----------



## Johan45

This one (STRIX) runs fine at 3840(60 CU) I just wanted to test in Win7 again for full unlock. Not a great clocker even at stock though. I did manage to sweep first for GPUPI at the bot with 64CU maybe not the fairest but legal


----------



## jaredismee

been gaming on maxsettings and have had no issues so far with my tri-x. I actually was able to raise the settings all the way to max while maintaining good fps in paragon, while b4 the oc/bios mod it would stutter in the 5v5 fights so i had to drop settings from ultra to high. very happy


----------



## larrydavid

My Fury Nitro unlocks to 4096, but needs more voltage at the lower DPM states otherwise Windows artifacts.

My Fury Tri-X unlocks to 3840, but needs an extra +24mv to be stable at 1050mhz to match my Nitro.

I've been running them in crossfire for many months now.


----------



## pepecardona

With a Sapphire Nitro Fury. I guess this mean i can't do anything, right?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 84000001 / 00000000 [x....x..........]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepecardona*
> 
> With a Sapphire Nitro Fury. I guess this mean i can't do anything, right?
> 
> Adapters detected: 1
> Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
> DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
> Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
> SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE2 hw/sw: 84000001 / 00000000 [x....x..........]
> SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


_Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement._

You are out of luck this time...


----------



## Simpl3Moe

I guess this would be a full unlock, sad. Unlucky me









Fury Nitro

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## Heidi

Hi guys...
I am trying to find out if there's any BIOS for my XFX R9 285 DD...
Here's shots..
If anyone could help me out with "upgrading" my 285 to 380...appreciate...



Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1682:9285
DevID [6939] Rev [00] (1), memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
Leakage 0x37B (ASIC Quality 87.1%)
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## goncalossilva

Hey everyone,

I've built a new rig recently with a new Sapphire Fury Nitro and I can't seem to run cuinfo (1.6 or 1.7) nor memory info at all. Opening any of them (as administrator) shows the little spinner next to the cursor for a second or two and that's it - nothing happens.

I've tried running cuinfo / memory info:

in a fresh Windows 10 install, before any updates
in a fresh Windows 10 install, after all updates
with Windows' AMD drivers
with the latest Crimson drivers (17.2.1 and 17.3.1)
with older Crimson drivers (16.11.5)
without any GPU drivers installed
in all compatibility modes
And the result is always the same: spinner for a second or two, then nothing happens.

If I run cuinfo outside of the memory info folder it does show a warning about being unable to load the exeio library, so I'm thinking memory info is at fault here.

Am I missing something? Is there a newer version of memory info other than 1005? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've built a new rig recently with a new Sapphire Fury Nitro and I can't seem to run cuinfo (1.6 or 1.7) nor memory info at all. Opening any of them (as administrator) shows the little spinner next to the cursor for a second or two and that's it - nothing happens.
> 
> I've tried running cuinfo / memory info:
> 
> in a fresh Windows 10 install, before any updates
> in a fresh Windows 10 install, after all updates
> with Windows' AMD drivers
> with the latest Crimson drivers (17.2.1 and 17.3.1)
> with older Crimson drivers (16.11.5)
> in all compatibility modes
> And the result is always the same: spinner for a second or two, then nothing happens.
> 
> If I run cuinfo outside of the memory info folder it does show a warning about being unable to load the exeio library, so I'm thinking memory info is at fault here.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is there a newer version of memory info other than 1005? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you follow the OP instructions to put the program in to the same folder as the memory info folder? It uses some of the files from that program to run, and must be unzipped.


----------



## goncalossilva

Yes, I followed all instructions carefully









As mentioned in my post, I tried running it both inside (nothing happens) and outside (error is shown) the memory info folder.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> Yes, I followed all instructions carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my post, I tried running it both inside (nothing happens) and outside (error is shown) the memory info folder.


Sorry, I missed that part of your post. reading on the phone.... my bad. but....

If you're getting an error about it not being able to load the files, its either not in the right folder, or the download may have been corrupted. Can you show a screen shot of where you are launching it from, so we can see the contents in the folder from which you are trying to launch? I suspect this is the culprit.









should look like this


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Sorry, I missed that part of your post. reading on the phone.... my bad. but....
> 
> If you're getting an error about it not being able to load the files, its either not in the right folder, or the download may have been corrupted. Can you show a screen shot of where you are launching it from, so we can see the contents in the folder from which you are trying to launch? I suspect this is the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should look like this


I only get the error when running it _outside_ of the memory info folder. When I run it inside, nothing happens. Here's thefolder: https://d3uepj124s5rcx.cloudfront.net/items/13352X0l0I1i2b0R1I13/Image%202017-03-12%20at%2011.15.41%20PM.png

Maybe this will make it easier to understand when I mean that "nothing happens": https://d3uepj124s5rcx.cloudfront.net/items/1G0B3v112t2H1M1F362c/Screen%20recording%202017-03-12%20at%2011.21.41%20PM.gif

I feel like I might be missing some hidden dependency to run memory info, but no error is shown...


----------



## steadly2004

I think you missing one file, but I don't know if it makes a difference. Might as well try and add it, I have 7 and your pic shows 6. Maybe you're right about missing some dependencies.


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I think you missing one file, but I don't know if it makes a difference. Might as well try and add it, I have 7 and your pic shows 6. Maybe you're right about missing some dependencies.


I deleted the txt to clean up the folder before taking the screenshot, I've had it up until now







Thanks for trying to help! Really unsure what I'm missing at this point.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goncalossilva*
> 
> I deleted the txt to clean up the folder before taking the screenshot, I've had it up until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help! Really unsure what I'm missing at this point.


I guess I have no other ideas. Sorry.


----------



## Bojamijams

If it makes you feel any better, there is a 99% chance that your Fury Nitros will not unlock anyway. Most cannot


----------



## tiagoRM

Hello, I have a 290 asus directcu, and r9 290x powercolor pcs+ in crossfire.
Directx12 games and applications do not recognize the crossfire by considering different boards.
If I change the bios from r9 290 to r9 290x will I be able to use crossfire in directx 12?


----------



## goncalossilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojamijams*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, there is a 99% chance that your Fury Nitros will not unlock anyway. Most cannot


Well, that's right, but it doesn't. I'll never know until I'm able to run this


----------



## goncalossilva

Honest question: would blindly flashing (ie. skipping the cuinfo step) be so bad? In theory it seems like I'd be able to flash back to the original using the second BIOS or another GPU.


----------



## goncalossilva

For others running into the same problem, I was finally able to solve it by:

Installing Asus GPU Tweak 1 and 2
Rebooting
Running cuinfo
I'm unsure if both versions of GPU Tweak were needed, but the reboot was. Nothing else changed.

And yeah... my Fury is hardware locked


----------



## ripudaman

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 02010001 / 00000000 [......x........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

is there possibility to unlock CU with Bios ??


----------



## rubenlol2

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 02010001 / 00000000 [......x........x]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
*Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.*


----------



## ripudaman

no Luck for me than


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey, is the RX480 supported? I am getting this from my RX480 when running cuinfo:


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey, is the RX480 supported? I am getting this from my RX480 when running cuinfo:


Check this thread for Polaris:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/0_100


----------



## sydefekt

Hi all, I'm having trouble getting CUinfo to work with my Sapphire TriX and Ryzen build. This is my 2nd Fury. The first one unlocked with no problem on my previous x99 system. On this 2nd one I cannot get CUinfo to launch an output. I get the spinning toolbar then nothing. I have cu and memory info with admin rights. I run as administrator, and even unzipped files as admin.

Any tips?


----------



## sydefekt

Never mind. All the scripts were not working, but I went ahead and used the ATI Flash GUI mode to flash using the unlocked Bios I used for my other fury. Got lucky.


----------



## steadly2004

I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## sydefekt

Thanks. It's stable and so far doing a mild 1100mhz and 550 memory overclock.

Edit: all issues fixed, and working great


----------



## Sickened1

Just fully unlocked my Sapphire Fury Tri-X! Stable in furmark and while gaming. Now I just need to overclock it. There isn't any worry about upgrading drivers correct? I know I'm a fair bit behind on em currently.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Just fully unlocked my Sapphire Fury Tri-X! Stable in furmark and while gaming. Now I just need to overclock it. There isn't any worry about upgrading drivers correct? I know I'm a fair bit behind on em currently.


17.2 worked fine for my unlocked TriX
17.3 was not stable
17.4 havent tried yet.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> 17.2 worked fine for my unlocked TriX
> 17.3 was not stable
> 17.4 havent tried yet.


No issues with 17.4 here.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> No issues with 17.4 here.


since fully unlocking my tri-x to 4096 cores 18 months ago I've had no issues with any driver version.

Only thing I had to was increase vcore by 0.25v to avoid driver not responding errors.


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> since fully unlocking my tri-x to 4096 cores 18 months ago I've had no issues with any driver version.
> 
> Only thing I had to was increase vcore by 0.25v to avoid driver not responding errors.


You surely mean 0.025V (25mV), 0.25V would be LN2 territory I think.


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> You surely mean 0.025V (25mV), 0.25V would be LN2 territory I think.


Lol whoops.

At least I hope I put 0.025v


----------



## u3a6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecChum*
> 
> Lol whoops.
> 
> At least I hope I put 0.025v


I bet you did, if you didn't the stock cooling system wouldn't be able to cope with the heat I think, and the card would probably be dead by now


----------



## SpecChum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3a6*
> 
> I bet you did, if you didn't the stock cooling system wouldn't be able to cope with the heat I think, and the card would probably be dead by now


Lol, yeah I know I put 0.025v, just a typo on here.

I've never actually tried to overclock the card. I really should.

It's been 1ghz its whole life.


----------



## cloppy007

MSI Radeon R9 380 Gaming 2GB, no luck

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:2015
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
Leakage 0x2E8 (ASIC Quality 72.7%)
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF020001 / 00000000 [......x.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## haz mat

MSI 390 Gaming, no luck

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8100005 / 00000000 [......x....]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Has anyone encountered the error "0FL01" while flashing a new ROM to the BIOS?

I've tried looking up solutions but haven't found any outside of shorting out pins on the BIOS chip. I've unlocked the BIOS and tried using -f with the flash as well without luck. I've flashed to this card before without issue, but for some reason, it just won't flash now.

Here's the specific error it gives me:
Failed to read ROM
ERROR: 0FL01


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Has anyone encountered the error "0FL01" while flashing a new ROM to the BIOS?
> 
> I've tried looking up solutions but haven't found any outside of shorting out pins on the BIOS chip. I've unlocked the BIOS and tried using -f with the flash as well without luck. I've flashed to this card before without issue, but for some reason, it just won't flash now.
> 
> Here's the specific error it gives me:
> Failed to read ROM
> ERROR: 0FL01


Get the cards out of ULPS state.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Get the cards out of ULPS state.


Didn't even think of that, I'll give it a go and see if that works, thanks!


----------



## DesertEagle777

Guys , pls help

Can someone explain me how do I get 3 different bios files with makeroms.bat ?

I've installed python 2 , then put atomtool into python's 2 folder , then clicked makeroms.bat but nothing happened .

What am I doing wrong ? Can someone explain me this process step by step ?


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertEagle777*
> 
> Guys , pls help
> 
> Can someone explain me how do I get 3 different bios files with makeroms.bat ?
> 
> I've installed python 2 , then put atomtool into python's 2 folder , then clicked makeroms.bat but nothing happened .
> 
> What am I doing wrong ? Can someone explain me this process step by step ?


Have you tried right click and run as administrator?

I also recently encountered the same problem. Nothing would work when I tried to unlock a 2nd Fury. I ended up using the bios that I had previously created with my 1st fury, and luckily it worked.


----------



## vitadar

Hello, iam new here.

I have just bought a Sapphire Nitro Fury.

And iam having a problems with starting Cuinfo, it just loads for awhile and then closes, Iam using Windows 10 64bit.
I tried googling the problem but couldnt find any results so i was hoping that somebody could help me here.


----------



## Chaosrender

I'm having the same issue...


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaosrender*
> 
> I'm having the same issue...


Just a hunch, how about try this using Windows 7? And/or try with Crimson uninstalled. I suspect something is blocking CUInfo.


----------



## DesertEagle777

Already solved issue by selling R9 Fury for 100$ more than I bought it 6 months ago









That bitcoin fever ..........


----------



## Chaosrender

Yeah I do have extra hardrive I could install win 7 on it just to run the check, If I remember correctly I got my 380 within the first month it came out I'm just wondering if it's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Just a hunch, how about try this using Windows 7? And/or try with Crimson uninstalled. I suspect something is blocking CUInfo.


capable of unlock.


----------



## jsteelm

Code:



Code:


Adapters detected: 2
 adapter #1 is not supported
 adapter #2 is not supported

I have 1 R9 390 Sapphire Nitro (Hawaii), 1 1070 GTX, and 1 1060 GTX. Is this messing with the program by having 3 gpus. My R9 390 is in main "top" pcie slot.

I'll own up to it and apologize that I don't have the patience to wade through the many pages of replies. That being said any assistance would be awesome!


----------



## Cannon19932006

I for the life of me can't get cuinfo to open, I run it admin and it looks like it's about to open a program then nothing comes up.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I for the life of me can't get cuinfo to open, I run it admin and it looks like it's about to open a program then nothing comes up.


Have you tried running it on Windows 7? Or with an older radeon driver (pre crimson). Just a hunch something seems to be blocking all the recent user attemps at using CUinfo.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydefekt*
> 
> Have you tried running it on Windows 7? Or with an older radeon driver (pre crimson). Just a hunch something seems to be blocking all the recent user attemps at using CUinfo.


I've tried Older drivers, but I don't think they are were pre-crimson. Is there a driver version you recommend, as far as going to 7, that would be a little to inconvenient for me.


----------



## sydefekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I've tried Older drivers, but I don't think they are were pre-crimson. Is there a driver version you recommend, as far as going to 7, that would be a little to inconvenient for me.


I'm not sure about the driver version. How about you just uninstall the AMD driver and try using CUinfo with the windows display driver?


----------



## Cannon19932006

ill try it.

Doesn't work with the windows display driver, must be something in 10 causing this?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Is there any reason I can't just try to flash the higher cu count bios on my card without checking if it's unlockable, it's a dual bios card so if its not longer stable can't I just go switch bios and fix it?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Is there any reason I can't just try to flash the higher cu count bios on my card without checking if it's unlockable, it's a dual bios card so if its not longer stable can't I just go switch bios and fix it?


if you have dual bios you should be safe AFAIK.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Yeah I tried it, no extra cores showed in gpuz, so guessing it's not unlockable.


----------



## kuolas

I bought a Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X (non OC, non Nitro).

This was the result from CU Info 1.6:



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [C8] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 01010000 / 00000000 [.......x.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.

I uploaded the 4096 fully unlocked BIOS... and it works!



Code:


Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000000 / 00000000 [................]
64 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
All CUs in this chip are already active.

I've tested with OCCT + Unigine Heaven... so far no glitches.

It is any other test I can do to test the CUs for correctness?

I am going to test MemtestCL from this site and see if I have any issues with the unlocked CUs.

Thanks for the guide and tutorial!


----------



## ilmazzo

I'm unable to run cuinfo on my windows 10, seems that something is blocking me even if I disable avast..... what do you suggest guys to run such utilities? I'm even unable to run memoryinfo alone


----------



## simeongg

ilmazzo said:


> I'm unable to run cuinfo on my windows 10, seems that something is blocking me even if I disable avast..... what do you suggest guys to run such utilities? I'm even unable to run memoryinfo alone


I fix this after see in event log, who file is problematic. In my case was "Exeio.dll" Asus manufactured. I download Asus GPU Tweak II /two/ latest version and replace problematic file with newer version and now work 


I have other question, I have an old r9 390 Powercolor PCS+, program say that there is disabled CUs and can't activate them. Can I try to activate them with BIOS from Powercolor 390x Devil, which is with same memory type and size?
390 - 113-C6792000-X01
390x - 113-C6791000-X08

Bios version for booth is the same: ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.049.000.004.000000


----------



## ilmazzo

simeongg said:


> I fix this *after see in event log*, who file is problematic. In my case was "Exeio.dll" Asus manufactured. I download Asus GPU Tweak II /two/ latest version and replace problematic file with newer version and now work
> 
> 
> I have other question, I have an old r9 390 Powercolor PCS+, program say that there is disabled CUs and can't activate them. Can I try to activate them with BIOS from Powercolor 390x Devil, which is with same memory type and size?
> 390 - 113-C6792000-X01
> 390x - 113-C6791000-X08
> 
> Bios version for booth is the same: ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.049.000.004.000000


well, you pointed me out something, in fact it should have been the first place where to check......I will look into it and see, thanks.


----------



## ilmazzo

ilmazzo said:


> well, you pointed me out something, in fact it should have been the first place where to check......I will look into it and see, thanks.


Faulting module name: Exeio.dll, version: 1.0.6.3

there we are

I think the antivirus (disabled atm) or something else in w10 blocks this


----------



## murrr

Sorry for my bad english. 
Asus Fury
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:049E
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 80010001 / 00000000 [x..............x]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

May i try to unlock it or not?
If r9 don't start then i flash it, can i use other card to start OS and fix bios? 
It was difficult for me to try to find information in another language.


----------



## cloppy007

murrr said:


> 56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
> Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
> 
> May i try to unlock it or not?
> If r9 don't start then i flash it, can i use other card to start OS and fix bios?
> It was difficult for me to try to find information in another language.


I would say it's pretty clear: you won't get the extra cores. Doesn't your gpu have 2 switchable bioses? If that's not the case, yes, you can use another card to reflash (the iGPU would work, if you have one).


----------



## Szyderca

*Can i Flash bios?*

Hello.

I buy SAPPHIRE Tri-X Radeon™ R9 FURY. And check CUinfo and i see this:
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E329
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00000001 / C0000000 [oo..............]
SE2 hw/sw: 00000001 / C0000000 [oo..............]
SE3 hw/sw: 00000001 / C0000000 [oo..............]
SE4 hw/sw: 00000001 / C0000000 [oo..............]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 0 (R/O) / SW locks: 8 (R/W).
Wow! All 8 disabled CUs should be unlockable.

So what can i do? Just flash full fury X bios or else?


----------



## bobiseverywhere

i have an Asus Strix Fury, please excuse my newbie-ness this is the first time i have ever attempted to flash a GPU and use Python as well. 

Got the following with CUInfo. But when i try and use the atomtool i get an error of ImportError: No module named site. I did install Python but get this error when i try and run makeroms.bat bios.rom Please help a guy out

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1043:04A2
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00050000 / 00000000 [.............x.x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030000 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/W) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
8 CU's are disabled by HW lock, override is possible at your own risk.


----------



## John11-11

*Cuinfo and memory info wont open*

I learned about this yesterday , tried to do it on my fury tri-x but cuinfo wont even open , even when i run it as admin


----------



## ilmazzo

John11-11 said:


> I learned about this yesterday , tried to do it on my fury tri-x but cuinfo wont even open , even when i run it as admin


had the same issue, I solved downloading asus tweak 2 or something like that... in the package when extracted you get a dll that you need to pick up and use instead of the one contained in the memory tool used by cuinfo to work.... there are few files so you will catch it immediately....sorry to not be more precise....


----------



## NightAntilli

There probably isn't, but, is there a way to remove the hardware lock by soldering?


----------



## Alastair

NightAntilli said:


> There probably isn't, but, is there a way to remove the hardware lock by soldering?


The thing is that if the disabled cores aren't in a row.... chances are they are defective. So if you can't unlock the cores using the BIOS mod I doubt it.


----------



## ilmazzo

NightAntilli said:


> There probably isn't, but, is there a way to remove the hardware lock by soldering?


absolutely not


----------



## John11-11

that did it , thanks. Sadly , the card cant be unlocked


----------



## AGameBossA

Greetings to all forum participants. I have Asus strix r9 fury all cores unlocked (4096). Everything works well, there are no artifacts. But there is a question why energy saving does not work. All the time, the frequency is 1000 and the voltage is 1.18. Maybe there is a way to fix this or a ready-made version of the BIOS. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## pao3007




----------



## pao3007

hi, at first CUinfo didnt start, nothing happend(on win10), on win7 it showed that exio.dll is bad...i replaced it with newer one...after opening CUinfo it showed window, but it only said "Adapters detected : 0 " (on both win7 & win10), what now...trying to flash r9 390 to X ver. (is it worth to struggle with CUinfo?) cuz i read that r9 390s are mostly HW locked...


----------



## EirikrHinnRauth

I have an MSI R9 380 Gaming 2GB card -- I'm guessing flashing would be pointless: 

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:6939 - 1462:2015
DevID [6939] Rev [F1] (1), memory config: 0x500061AA Samsung
Tonga-class chip with 8 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE2 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE3 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
SE4 hw/sw: FF010001 / 00000000 [.......x]
28 of 32 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## dead_illuminati

Everything worked out. Only 1 cu left, but it only works with artifacts. Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X OC. Used low+high bios profile.


----------



## Dukenukemx

can anyone provide me with the dll needed to get cuinfo working? Bought a used Sapphire Fury Tri-X and wanna see if I can unlock it. 

**EDIT**

Nevermind I just took all the similar dll's I found in the Asus TweakII folder and copied them over and it works, and it shows I can't unlock jack.


----------



## Soulraver14

Hi guys, does anyone have a HIS r9 380 2GB stock bios? bought the card but it has been flashed to 4GB but it is unstable..


----------



## speed_demon

Aww darn. MSI R9 390 here. 

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1462:2015
DevID [67B1] Rev [80] (0), memory config: 0x500066AA Hynix
Hawaii-class chip with 11 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE2 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE3 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
SE4 hw/sw: F8010005 / 00000000 [..........x]
40 of 44 CUs are active. HW locks: 4 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 4 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.


----------



## jeybee

been playing around with atomtool a bit as im trying to disable cores on some gpu's

could anyone or maybe the author if they are still around help with this.

looking at the atomtool code and various bios it seems (hex)0020: - (TV1OutputControl) table (int)32 controls the software locking of compute units.

in atom tool the hex code 05 98 50 01 00 56 08 41 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 5F 00 20 65 41 01 2D 25 41 01 3E 39 41 00 45 50 00 is overwritten at location 0x48 of table 32 of the bios or position FAE2 of the whole bios.

how does the following code which locks 2048 cores down to 1792 
05 98 50 01 00 56 08 41 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 5F 00 20 65 41 01 2D 25 41 01 3E 39 41 00 45 50 00 
become this 
07 8D 01 00 FE FF 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00 
with atom tool to unlock all 2048 cores.

full table 32 

D1 00 01 01 08 00 37 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 BD 00 56 00 41 03 21 41 00 15 0D 41 02 2D 0A 42 41 03 04 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 C9 00 03 05 00 00 00 00 40 56 00 40 54 00 00 00 03 4C 00 00 00 01 02 00 C2 00 01 0A 00 00 01 07 8D 01 00 FC FF 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00 3E 71 41 00 47 A1 00 33 71 41 00 03 39 41 00 33 25 41 01 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 79 00 0F 8A 41 44 33 65 41 01 3E 65 41 00 49 79 00 01 1A 00 00 01 01 9A 01 00 41 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 14 00 6F 22 70 22 3D 26 DF 26 40 22 41 22 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 03

in bios where there has never been software locking, table 32 doesn't exist. so removing this table should unlock all cores?

what i'd like to do is the opposite. lock cores. lock half, lock most, lock specific etc.

further looking into it...

1
07 8D 01 00 FE FF 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00
2
07 8D 01 00 FD FF 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00
3
07 8D 01 00 FC FF 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00
65535
07 8D 01 00 00 00 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 67 00

FE 254
FF 255
FD 253
FC 252

254 255 
253 255
252 255

Going to play about with modifying the 5 byte with other values such as 7F(127) to see if it does anything.

any help?


----------



## jeybee

Was playing around and found this thanks to user https://www.overclock.net/forum/members/487454-mynm.html pointing me in the right direction.

How to disable specific cores.

Tested on XFX r9380x using r9380 bios to simulate core disabling.

02 05 02 00 00 XX YY

XX: ucActiveUnitNumPerSH //requested active CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array
YY: ucMaxUnitNumPerSH //max CU/RB/PRIM number per shader array

o = disable
. = active

02 05 02 00 00 01 05
SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1E0000 [...oooo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1E0000 [...oooo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1E0000 [...oooo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1E0000 [...oooo.]

02 05 02 00 00 02 05
SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1C0000 [...ooo..]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1C0000 [...ooo..]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1C0000 [...ooo..]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF1C0000 [...ooo..]

02 05 02 00 00 03 05

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF180000 [...oo...]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF180000 [...oo...]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF180000 [...oo...]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF180000 [...oo...]

02 05 02 00 00 04 05

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF100000 [...o....]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF100000 [...o....]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF100000 [...o....]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF100000 [...o....]

02 05 02 00 00 01 03

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF060000 [.....oo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF060000 [.....oo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF060000 [.....oo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF060000 [.....oo.]

02 05 02 00 00 02 03

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF040000 [.....o..]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF040000 [.....o..]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF040000 [.....o..]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF040000 [.....o..]

02 05 02 00 00 01 02

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF020000 [......o.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF020000 [......o.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF020000 [......o.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF020000 [......o.]

02 05 02 00 00 03 04

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF080000 [....o...]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF080000 [....o...]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF080000 [....o...]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF080000 [....o...]

02 05 02 00 00 05 06

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF200000 [..o.....]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF200000 [..o.....]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF200000 [..o.....]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF200000 [..o.....]

02 05 02 00 00 04 06

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF300000 [..oo....]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF300000 [..oo....]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF300000 [..oo....]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF300000 [..oo....]

02 05 02 00 00 01 06

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF3E0000 [..ooooo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF3E0000 [..ooooo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF3E0000 [..ooooo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF3E0000 [..ooooo.]

02 05 02 00 00 02 07

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]

02 05 02 00 00 01 07

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7E0000 [.oooooo.]

02 05 02 00 00 00 07

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7F0000 [.ooooooo]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7F0000 [.ooooooo]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7F0000 [.ooooooo]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF7F0000 [.ooooooo]

02 05 02 00 00 01 08

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFE0000 [ooooooo.]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFE0000 [ooooooo.]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFE0000 [ooooooo.]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFE0000 [ooooooo.]

02 05 02 00 00 02 08
SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFC0000 [oooooo..]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFC0000 [oooooo..]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFC0000 [oooooo..]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFC0000 [oooooo..]

02 05 02 00 00 00 08 (need safe mode to reflash if used)
SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFF0000 [oooooooo]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFF0000 [oooooooo]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFF0000 [oooooooo]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FFFF0000 [oooooooo]

02 05 02 00 00 07 08

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF800000 [o.......]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF800000 [o.......]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF800000 [o.......]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / FF800000 [o.......]

02 05 02 00 00 07 02

SE1 hw/sw: FF000001 / 00000000 [........]
SE2 hw/sw: FF000001 / 00000000 [........]
SE3 hw/sw: FF000001 / 00000000 [........]
SE4 hw/sw: FF000001 / 00000000 [........]

As you can see you can disable quite a few combinations.

Managed to fix TDR error with this by disabling the bad cores.


----------



## mynm

jeybee said:


> Was playing around and found this thanks to user https://www.overclock.net/forum/members/487454-mynm.html pointing me in the right direction.


Wow!, great!, you are welcome, thank you for sharing this :thumb:.

Here is where I found the info and I posted it was working

Is ucActiveUnitNumPerSH to 8 activating all shaders with your 380x?. My 380 was not unlocking 4 CU, because are hardware locked, but aren't at your 380x.

Edited:
Is interesting to see that with 02 05 02 00 00 07 08 you have four software locked CU, and me four hardware loked CU, so it know now many CU are locked. But with 02 05 02 00 00 07 02 you have all the CU unloked, so it things it only have 8 CU and it leaves all the 8 CU it think it have unloked, but the rest of CU aren't locked cause it think that them are not there, or that is what it seems to happen.
But with 02 05 02 00 00 01 07 and 02 05 02 00 00 02 07 you have the same so I don't understand who is this working.


----------



## jeybee

mynm said:


> Wow!, great!, you are welcome, thank you for sharing this :thumb:.
> 
> Here is where I found the info and I posted it was working
> 
> Is ucActiveUnitNumPerSH to 8 activating all shaders with your 380x?. My 380 was not unlocking 4 CU, because are hardware locked, but aren't at your 380x.
> 
> Edited:
> Is interesting to see that with 02 05 02 00 00 07 08 you have four software locked CU, and me four hardware loked CU, so it know now many CU are locked. But with 02 05 02 00 00 07 02 you have all the CU unloked, so it things it only have 8 CU and it leaves all the 8 CU it think it have unloked, but the rest of CU aren't locked cause it think that them are not there, or that is what it seems to happen.
> But with 02 05 02 00 00 01 07 and 02 05 02 00 00 02 07 you have the same so I don't understand who is this working.


yes 08 08 makes nothing unlocked when using the 380 bios but the 380x bios contains no command table 32 at all, so nothing is locked..
xfx 380X
001e: f8c6 Len 0127 (TMDSAEncoderControl)
001f: f9ee Len 014e (LVDSEncoderControl)
0020: - (TV1OutputControl)
0021: d2bc Len 0078 (EnableScaler)
0022: d334 Len 0074 (BlankCRTC)
0023: d3a8 Len 003e (EnableCRTC)

edit... looks like the table is disabled, because if i look in the rom at the location it should be at its right.

xfx 380x position FB3C (TV1OutputControl) 277 bytes

15 01 01 02 14 00 03 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 F1 00 56 00 40 3E 05 00 20 4E 00 00 45 41 00 2D 0D 40 04 00 3E 0D 40 24 00 44 3A 00 33 05 00 10 27 00 00 2D 0D 42 04 00 43 14 00 03 05 00 1F 4E 00 00 03 02 01 00 2D 05 01 10 27 00 00 03 05 02 02 00 00 00 03 02 03 00 03 05 04 01 00 00 00 21 02 04 02 03 02 04 40 03 05 40 FF FF FF FF 27 02 40 00 27 02 03 40 03 05 41 01 00 00 00 02 05 00 10 27 00 00 3E 25 40 00 44 A7 00 03 25 41 0A 02 05 00 E8 03 00 00 3E 25 40 0A 45 A7 00 03 25 41 64 02 05 00 64 00 00 00 27 02 03 41 21 02 40 00 27 01 40 00 03 02 03 40 27 02 03 04 2D 02 01 40 2D 25 02 01 3E 25 02 0B 49 5E 00 55 00 00 02 0C 00 00 00 21 01 01 00 56 00 00 03 0C 00 02 00 27 02 40 00 2D 05 40 01 00 00 00 02 02 00 40 5B 7A 24 00 10 27 10 27 2E 6A 10 27 DD 1C E8 03 75 4E E8 03 46 D5 E8 03 F9 39 64 00 96 9D 64 00 D6 2A 0A 00 71 74 0A 00

it looks like the first two bytes of each table entry is the tables length. so, 15 01 in rerevse 0115 is 277 bytes and in the 380x bios 277 bytes after fb3c is fc52 which is (LVTMAOutputControl). so the data is still there.

ASUS 380 position FA9A (TV1OutputControl) 209 bytes

D1 ZZ 00 01 01 08 00 37 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 BD 00 56 00 41 03 21 41 00 15 0D 41 02 2D 0A 42 41 03 04 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 C9 00 03 05 00 00 00 00 40 56 00 40 54 00 00 00 03 4C 00 00 00 01 02 00 C2 00 01 0A 00 00 01 03 98 41 01 00 56 08 41 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 5F 00 2D 65 41 01 2D 25 41 01 3E 39 41 00 45 50 00 3E 71 41 00 47 A1 00 33 71 41 00 03 39 41 00 33 25 41 01 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 79 00 0F 8A 41 44 33 65 41 01 3E 65 41 00 49 79 00 01 1A 00 00 01 01 9A 01 00 41 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 14 00 6F 22 70 22 3D 26 DF 26 40 22 41 22 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 03

(ZZ is just for alignment visuals.. as the length is (00)D1 the 00 is omitted making the length field only 1 bytes not 2 as with the 380x)


below is a comparison of (ASIC_Init) you can see it's missing the part where we lock cores..

380x
6A 00 01 02 00 08 02 01 02 00 52 47 52 02 02 65 02 07 52 0D 55 00 02 52 0D 52 23 2C 25 02 01 3D 25 02 06 45 17 00 51 02 52 ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ 39 66 04 02 8C 02 2E 00 02 0D 02 01 00 52 43 02 05 02 05 00 84 03 52 43 02 05 02 04 00 39 03 52 43 02 F9 02 01 52 05 02 01 02 00 0E E5 02 08 52 0A 02 01 02 01 0E E5 02 08 52 0B 0D 65 D0 05 02 5B
380
7C 00 01 02 00 08 02 01 02 00 52 47 52 02 02 65 02 07 52 0D 55 00 02 52 0D 52 23 2C 25 02 01 3D 25 02 06 45 17 00 51 02 52 3D 02 05 02 00 00 01 08 52 20 52 39 02 0D 02 05 03 52 43 66 04 02 8C 02 2E 00 02 0D 02 01 00 52 43 02 05 02 05 00 84 03 52 43 02 05 02 04 00 39 03 52 43 02 F9 02 01 52 05 02 01 02 00 0E E5 02 08 52 0A 02 01 02 01 0E E5 02 08 52 0B 0D 65 D0 05 02 5B


----------



## mynm

jeybee said:


> yes 08 08 makes nothing unlocked when using the 380 bios but the 380x bios contains no command table 32 at all, so nothing is locked..



Ok nice so with 02 05 02 00 00 08 08 all is unlocked.





> xfx 380X
> 001e: f8c6 Len 0127 (TMDSAEncoderControl)
> 001f: f9ee Len 014e (LVDSEncoderControl)
> 0020: - (TV1OutputControl)
> 0021: d2bc Len 0078 (EnableScaler)
> 0022: d334 Len 0074 (BlankCRTC)
> 0023: d3a8 Len 003e (EnableCRTC)
> 
> edit... looks like the table is disabled, because if i look in the rom at the location it should be at its right.
> 
> xfx 380x position FB3C (TV1OutputControl) 277 bytes
> 
> 15 01 01 02 14 00 03 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 F1 00 56 00 40 3E 05 00 20 4E 00 00 45 41 00 2D 0D 40 04 00 3E 0D 40 24 00 44 3A 00 33 05 00 10 27 00 00 2D 0D 42 04 00 43 14 00 03 05 00 1F 4E 00 00 03 02 01 00 2D 05 01 10 27 00 00 03 05 02 02 00 00 00 03 02 03 00 03 05 04 01 00 00 00 21 02 04 02 03 02 04 40 03 05 40 FF FF FF FF 27 02 40 00 27 02 03 40 03 05 41 01 00 00 00 02 05 00 10 27 00 00 3E 25 40 00 44 A7 00 03 25 41 0A 02 05 00 E8 03 00 00 3E 25 40 0A 45 A7 00 03 25 41 64 02 05 00 64 00 00 00 27 02 03 41 21 02 40 00 27 01 40 00 03 02 03 40 27 02 03 04 2D 02 01 40 2D 25 02 01 3E 25 02 0B 49 5E 00 55 00 00 02 0C 00 00 00 21 01 01 00 56 00 00 03 0C 00 02 00 27 02 40 00 2D 05 40 01 00 00 00 02 02 00 40 5B 7A 24 00 10 27 10 27 2E 6A 10 27 DD 1C E8 03 75 4E E8 03 46 D5 E8 03 F9 39 64 00 96 9D 64 00 D6 2A 0A 00 71 74 0A 00
> 
> it looks like the first two bytes of each table entry is the tables length. so, 15 01 in rerevse 0115 is 277 bytes and in the 380x bios 277 bytes after fb3c is fc52 which is (LVTMAOutputControl). so the data is still there.
> 
> ASUS 380 position FA9A (TV1OutputControl) 209 bytes
> 
> D1 ZZ 00 01 01 08 00 37 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 BD 00 56 00 41 03 21 41 00 15 0D 41 02 2D 0A 42 41 03 04 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 C9 00 03 05 00 00 00 00 40 56 00 40 54 00 00 00 03 4C 00 00 00 01 02 00 C2 00 01 0A 00 00 01 03 98 41 01 00 56 08 41 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 5F 00 2D 65 41 01 2D 25 41 01 3E 39 41 00 45 50 00 3E 71 41 00 47 A1 00 33 71 41 00 03 39 41 00 33 25 41 01 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 79 00 0F 8A 41 44 33 65 41 01 3E 65 41 00 49 79 00 01 1A 00 00 01 01 9A 01 00 41 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 04 49 39 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 14 00 6F 22 70 22 3D 26 DF 26 40 22 41 22 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 03
> 
> (ZZ is just for alignment visuals.. as the length is (00)D1 the 00 is omitted making the length field only 1 bytes not 2 as with the 380x)



Those table at xfx 380x at position FB3C is WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C table not TV1OutputControl table that isn't at 380x bioses. 






> below is a comparison of (ASIC_Init) you can see it's missing the part where we lock cores..
> 
> 380x
> 6A 00 01 02 00 08 02 01 02 00 52 47 52 02 02 65 02 07 52 0D 55 00 02 52 0D 52 23 2C 25 02 01 3D 25 02 06 45 17 00 51 02 52 ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ ZZ 39 66 04 02 8C 02 2E 00 02 0D 02 01 00 52 43 02 05 02 05 00 84 03 52 43 02 05 02 04 00 39 03 52 43 02 F9 02 01 52 05 02 01 02 00 0E E5 02 08 52 0A 02 01 02 01 0E E5 02 08 52 0B 0D 65 D0 05 02 5B
> 380
> 7C 00 01 02 00 08 02 01 02 00 52 47 52 02 02 65 02 07 52 0D 55 00 02 52 0D 52 23 2C 25 02 01 3D 25 02 06 45 17 00 51 02 52  3D 02 05 02 00 00 01 08 52 20 52 39 02 0D 02 05 03 52  43 66 04 02 8C 02 2E 00 02 0D 02 01 00 52 43 02 05 02 05 00 84 03 52 43 02 05 02 04 00 39 03 52 43 02 F9 02 01 52 05 02 01 02 00 0E E5 02 08 52 0A 02 01 02 01 0E E5 02 08 52 0B 0D 65 D0 05 02 5B



Yes those values aren't at 380x bioses as there isn't a TV1OutputControl table at them.


And one thing more I think is better for you to usea 380 xfx bios to test this things as your gpu should have the same pcb, but the sapphire and asus bioses and pcbs, could have other voltage controler and some vddci configurations diferences, so you could have problems.


----------



## LezNato

I wonder, is it possible to make the unlocker support Radeon VII?


----------



## NorsteinBekkler

Sorry to Necro this thread, but is there any veteran around who can tell me if I can do anything about my Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro OC+?

Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 174B:E331
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00210001 / 00000000 [..........x....x]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.

From my understanding, 7 of the 8 disabled CUs should be okay, but I can't even override to unlock 4 of them via BIOS?


----------



## cbjaust

very delayed reply... correct your card cannot be bios flashed to the full compliment of shaders. i have a Sapphire Fury Nitro+ OC as well and it;s the same as yours.


----------



## cwj14787295257

All CUs work right,but it cant be unlock (XFX R9 Fury)
Adapters detected: 1
Card #1 PCI ID: 1002:7300 - 1682:970A
DevID [7300] Rev [CB] (0), memory config: 0x00000000 (unused)
Fiji-class chip with 16 compute units per Shader Engine
SE1 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE2 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE3 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
SE4 hw/sw: 00030001 / 00000000 [..............xx]
56 of 64 CUs are active. HW locks: 8 (R/O) / SW locks: 0 (R/W).
Sorry, all 8 disabled CUs can't be unlocked by BIOS replacement.
Thanks please tell me what's wrong


----------

